# Wie mit Trial beginnen ?



## basti1985 (29. November 2010)

servs,

auf der suche nach ner neuen sportlichen Betätigung bin ich zu über Trialvideos gestolpert und irgendwie lässt mich seitdem die Idee damit anzufangen nicht mehr los.
Nachteil ist das ich eigendlich niemand kenne der diesen Sport betreibt und ich auch abgesehen von Motorradtrial keinen Verein in der Umgebung im Netz finde (wenn einer nen Verein oder ähnliches im Saarland wüsste wäre klasse)
mit 25 bin ich auch nicht mehr der jüngste um damit anzufangen 
im Prinzip kann man sagen hab ich 0 Ahnung und kein Vorkönnen dafür  

nun mal meine eigendliche Frage an die die den Sport schon was betreiben; 

wie habt ihr angefangen ? bzw. ist es möglich allein zu beginnen ?


----------



## trialelmi (29. November 2010)

Ich bin mit 38 eingestiegen über einen falsch gebuchten trailworkshop. Ich dachte die hätten sich in der bike nur verschrieben. Der Leiter damals Paulo Marques wurde lange Jahre ein sehr guter freund. er hat mich auch quasi nach den 2 Tagen direkt zu Wettbewerben gezwungen  . ich habe dann den Winter über geübt und im Frühjahr 1995 bin ich dann erstmalig auch Wettbewerbe gefahren 10 Jahre lang bis zur Masterklasse. ich habe es nie bereut. Ich hatte keinen, der mir was zeigte in meiner Heimat. so bin ich halt jede Woche irgendwo in Deutschland trial auf 'nem Wettbewerb gefahren und lernte so alles 1:1 Learning by doing.
Ich fahre mit fast 55 immer noch und besser als 2004 mittlerweile. Mein neues Rad ist letzte Woche gekommen.
Noch fragen? Ach ja Hans Rey das Buch und seine Videos haben mir anfangs sehr geholfen.

edit heute 2.2021, mit 65 fahre ich immer noch. 5-6 Paletten ist meine Höhe maximal, aber das ist absolut in Ordnung
Nachtrag 12.2022 fahre leider viel zu wenig mit fast 67 aber die 5er Paletten klappen immer noch nach dem 3-5 Mal Anfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FELIX- (29. November 2010)

Hallo, natürlich kannst du allein beginnen!! Also ich bin 24 habe dieses jahr im März angefangen mit 26 früher bis 2004 bin ich 4 jahre bmx gefahren danach nur bissle kraftsport gemacht. Ich fahre auch alleine habe vorher lange überlegt ob ich mit trial anfange, aber war die richtige entscheidung macht mir grossen spass und hält fit!! Also ich hab erstmal geübt auf den hinterrad zu stehen-hüpfen das klappt schon sehr gut. Sidehops schaffe ich jetzt schon bis 80cm. Naja jedenfalls wenn du viel übst und es dir spass macht wirst du schnell lernen!!!

MFG Felix


----------



## triallo (29. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=923RaNVMs_c&playnext=1&list=PL3E0E42E1527D5E57&index=37"]YouTube        - Ryan leech tips#1[/nomedia]
Ryan Leech da kanst du lernen  von einen der besten


----------



## hst_trialer (30. November 2010)

also eigentlich ist die beginnende jahreszeit nicht gerade super um sich an einen neuen sport zu machen. aber wer halt richtig bock drauf hat der sucht sich ne trockene stelle bei -10°C und hüpft ein bisschen umher. langes auf dem bike stehen kannst du ja auch im keller üben. bisschen musik dazu und dann los. das fetzt auch...

und eigentlich ist es nie zu spät an zu fangen. es gab doch auch eine ammi der sehr spät angefangen hat und das alles per video dokumentiert hat. der schien zwar auch nicht die leuchte in der körperbeherrschung zu sein, aber sein wille was zu schaffen war voll super!

und das beste bsp ist und bleibt hier wohl der trialelmi!


----------



## hst_trialer (30. November 2010)

p.s.

ich habe übrigens mit einem mtb von der stange angefangen mit 50cm rahmenhöhe und tretlager deutlich unter 0. natürlich mit federgabel! damit habe ich auch die ersten tretbunnyhops und ähnliches gemacht, aber eben absolut keine höhe. für den anfang aber voll okay. mit der zeit dann eben aufgerüstet und step by step einen trialbock zusammengebaut. angefangen habe auch ich mit den günstigen fld-rahmen bei ebay, dann ein zoo pitbull und nun das echo control.

hat aber immer alles voll gepasst!


----------



## Burns82 (30. November 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Mir gehts genauso wie basti1985 â mich reitzt dieser Sport total! Schuld daran war das Video von Danny Macaskill ("Way back home"). 
Habs gesehen und dachte mir "das isses, genau Sowas hab ich gesucht!"

Ich hab frÃ¼her Radball (kennt das Ã¼berhaupt Jemand?) gespielt und dadurch schon etwas Erfahrung mit dem HÃ¼pfen, Stehen und allgemein mit Fahrradbalance. Ich wÃ¼rde damit auch weitermachen, aber es ist eben ein Hallensport und nix fÃ¼r drauÃen.

Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren wie das mit den Trial-Bikes ist â haben alle Bikes die MÃ¶glichkeit auch rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts zu fahren (also rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts zu treten)? 
Konnte dazu noch keine ordentlichen Infos finden. Kann mir jemand von Euch eine Website empfehlen wo ich all diese Infos find oder hat jemand Lust hier direkt zu antworten?
Quasi eine Art "FAQ" zum Thema Trial-Bikes ;-)

Was ich ziemlich schade finde ist, daÃ es so gut wie keine Shops gibt wo man ein Trial-Bike mal testen kÃ¶nnte. Hat hier jemand Tipps?

Was sollte man beim kauf eines Trial-Bikes besonders beachten?
Was mich auch interessieren wÃ¼rde â ich bin nicht der Leichteste, wie schauts also mit der StabilitÃ¤t?

Schonmal danke fÃ¼r die Antworten!
GrÃ¼Ãe Burns82


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. November 2010)

> haben alle Bikes die Möglichkeit auch rückwärts zu fahren (also rückwärts zu treten)?


Nein, das kann man mit garkeinem! Der Freilauf sitzt meist vorne, das starre Ritzel meist hinten. Dadurch dreht sich die Kette immer mit. Will man rückwärts rollen (durch Körperverlagerung, Bremseneinsatz) muss man unfreiwillig mittreten, da sich die Kette mitdreht.



> daß es so gut wie keine Shops gibt wo man ein Trial-Bike mal testen könnte.


das Problem haben alle. Oftmals hilft da nur die Flucht nach vorn. Erfahrungen austauschen über´s Forum, Wettkämpfe oder Sessions besuchen und dort andere Räder testen, ... es ist meist ein langer Prozess bis man "das perfekte Rad" zusammenhat. Letztenendes muss das Feuer aber von innen kommen und Du musst bereit sein, mit jedem Rad zu fahren. Der Faktor Rad wird von vielen überbewertet.
Hol Dir anfangs ein gebrauchtes hier aus dem Forum. Wenn´s Dich dann völlig packt kannst Du das Rad aufrüsten - wenn nicht kannst Du das Rad relativ verlustfrei wieder verkaufen. So MacAskill-Räder könnten natürlich mangelware sein, da er ja jetzt wieder ein neues Video draußen hat ;-)


----------



## basti1985 (30. November 2010)

danke für die Antworten 

auf meiner suche hab ich grad gemerkt das es wohl mal nen Verein hier gab (bzw vielleicht noch gibt, da bin ich mir grad nicht so sicher) würde es glaub ich fürn Anfang doch um einiges leichter machen


----------



## Burns82 (30. November 2010)

Der Faktor Rad â ich werd mir fÃ¼r den Anfang sicher "nur" ein gebrauchtes holen. Meine grÃ¶Ãten Bedenken liegen eigentlich bei der StabilitÃ¤t. Wie gesagt, ich hab etwa 95 Kg auf der Waage (an Weihnachten auch mal mehr ) ... 

So erfahren wie Du schreibst geh ich mal davon aus das Du selber ein Trial-Bike fÃ¤hrst. Wie schauts denn mit dem Verletzungsrisiko aus? Im Endeffekt ist klar das man sich leicht verletzen kann, ist fÃ¼r mich auch "kein Problem" mich interessiert eher die Art der "typischen" Verletzungen. 

Kein "RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtsgang" â schade, in dem Viedeo hats teilweise kurz so ausgesehen als wÃ¤rs mÃ¶glich. Das fand ich bei den RÃ¤dern die ich beim Radball gefahren hab immer sehr praktisch, ermÃ¶glicht eine super Kontrolle Ã¼bers Rad...

Darf ich Dich noch fragen aus welcher Gegend Du kommst?


----------



## Burns82 (30. November 2010)

p.s.

Danke für Deine Antwort! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (30. November 2010)

Auskünfte über Vereine oder Verbände geben auch die Landesverbände/Vereine. Liste gibt es hier.

http://www.fahrradtrial.info/vereine.html

Tipp 1 
nicht schüchtern sein und einfach mal anrufen, besser als Mail den Auskunft bekommt man sofort

Tipp 2 
geht zu Sessions oder Wettkämpfen, dort kann man Räder testen, hat Ansprechpartner und findet direkt Antworten auf alle Fragen

@basti 1985 woher kommst du den genau?
im Saarland gibts Trialer in Saarbrücken und St. Wendel


----------



## basti1985 (30. November 2010)

danke,
komme aus Saarbrücken

werde mal anrufen 
im netz findet man leider relativ wenig


----------



## DrKraut (1. Dezember 2010)

ich schließ mich mal an, ich will auch anfangen mein problem ist das geld fürn bike. Ich hatte die Idee mein bmx umzubauen. Nur weiß ich nicht so recht. . In meiner nähe is soger der club in ettenheim . un für das bike hätt ich maximal 500 für n gebrauchtes, ich glaub nämlich dass mir an so nem billigen neuen der spaß schnell vergeht. 
wäre sehr dankbar für euere hilfe


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2010)

für 500 kann man sicher was gebr. bekommen , bmx umbauen ist totaler schwachsinn ^^.
hier im verkaufe thread finden sich allerlei räder . auch gute für den anfang.
immer schön die augen auf halten.
und so , wendet euch an leute die in eurer nähe wohnen , quatscht mit denen , löchert sie förmlich und testet mal so ein trialrad. es macht echt richtig viel spaß  , habe auch so angefangen spontan und dann kam der rausch von alleine.


----------



## -OX- (1. Dezember 2010)

Anfangen könnt ihr alle auch mit einem MTB !
Sattel auf niedrigste Position einstellen und los.  
Trackstand, Bunny Hop, Räder versetzen, auch kleine Stufen und Bänke gehen  gut damit.
Wer an seinem MTB hinten eine Scheibenbremse hat, sollte keine allzu heftigen Backwheel hop´s machen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7783324#post7783324

(((o¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯o))) 

Wenn ihr merkt jep das ist es, dann holt euch erst mal ein gebrauchtes Trialbike.
z.B. aus dem Verkaufe Thread hier vom Forum 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497

(((o¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯o))) 
Als Lektüre für den Anfang:
No Way. Bike Trial Tricks
Delius Klasing Verlag
ISBN: 3768807924


(((o¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯o))) 
Als Lern-DVD:

ART of TRIALS 
von Ryan Leech 
&
Tricktionary 
mit Aaron Case & Jeff Lenosky


​


----------



## coaster (2. Dezember 2010)

Wohne bei Saarburg. Wenn du willst, kannst du mein Rad testen, kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (2. Dezember 2010)

Und was zum anschauen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6692034"]Beginner "how to" video on Vimeo[/ame]

Und hier ein 50 jaehriger der Trial fahren lernt:

http://www.youtube.com/user/surfcoast


----------



## Burns82 (2. Dezember 2010)

Also von der jungen Dame wÃ¼rde ich mir das Trialen auch gern beibringen lassen! ;-)

Respekt vor dem Ã¤lteren Herrn! Das werde ich gleich mal meinem Dad zeigen, der wÃ¼rde es auch gern lernen, ist aber der Meinung das er mit seinen 55 Jahren viiiieel zu alt ist ...

@ âOXâ
Danke fÃ¼r die tollen Tipps!


----------



## DrKraut (2. Dezember 2010)

von mir auch ein dickes lob. hat echt geholfen.
backwheel hop klappt schon.


----------



## erwinosius (4. Dezember 2010)

Räder kann man auch bei Jan Göring ausprobieren. Hatte nen Kumpel der mit seinem Rad so unzufrieden war, dass er eigentlich aufhören wollte. Da ist er zum Jan gefahren hat ein paar Räder ausprobiert und ist jetzt wieder total begeistert dabei.

www.trialmarkt.de 

ist natürlich nicht bei jedem gleich um die Ecke.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Burns82 (7. Dezember 2010)

Mal an die erfahrenen Biker â kÃ¶nnt Ihr hier vielleicht mal erlÃ¤utern warum Ihr Euch fÃ¼r 20" bzw. 26" entschieden habt? Quasi eine Pro und Contra Liste.
Da ich bis jetzt null Erfahrung in dem Bereich hab, wÃ¼rds mich interessieren was fÃ¼r Euch die ausschlaggebenden Punkte zum Kauf von 20" oder 26" waren.
Welche GrÃ¶Ãe empfehlt Ihr denn den AnfÃ¤ngern unter uns?


----------



## trialelmi (7. Dezember 2010)

Burns82 schrieb:


> Mal an die erfahrenen Biker  könnt Ihr hier vielleicht mal erläutern warum Ihr Euch für 20" bzw. 26" entschieden habt? Quasi eine Pro und Contra Liste.
> Da ich bis jetzt null Erfahrung in dem Bereich hab, würds mich interessieren was für Euch die ausschlaggebenden Punkte zum Kauf von 20" oder 26" waren.
> Welche Größe empfehlt Ihr denn den Anfängern unter uns?


Ich fahre beides wobei mein Lieblingsbike das MTB ist. Das kommt aber dadurch das ich vieles fahre anstatt zu springen. Das Springen geht mit dem 20" einfacher meiner Meinung. 
Rahmengröße ist beim MTB so klein wie möglich zu empfehlen. 
Ich bin 1.75 Mtr und wiege so 73 - 75Kg.


----------



## Bolzen01 (7. Dezember 2010)

würde mich auch interessieren!

mfg


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Dezember 2010)

Angefangen vor knapp nem Monat melde ich mich hier auch schonmal zu Wort.
Wohnhaft in Bergheim ists für mich kein Akt zu den regelmässigen Sessions in Kölln zu gelangen daher war die Motivation schonmal gegeben.
Dann gings ans Rad.
Gebraucht kam nicht in frage, da ich durch nen gebrauchten MTB Rahmen bereits einige unangenehme Verletzungen hatte, da der Rahmen sich dazu entschie mal zu brechen. Wie sich dann herrausstellte war dort vorher schon nen RIss/Beule die mir nicht aufviel... egal also dacht ich mir, dass Rad hat mit mir schon genug zu kämpfen also was neues wo ich Vertraun zu habe.
Also den Jan vom Trialshop angefunkt und mich ne halbe std unterhalten über Rahmen etc.
Geendet ist das ganze bei nem 26er Adamant A1.
Bestellt, angekommen, aufgebaut, wohlgefühlt.
Ich bin 188cm und wiege momentan 105-108kg je nach dem xD
Auf dem Radl komm ich gut zurrecht hat ne angenehme größe(bin allerdings vorher nie ein Trialrad Probe gefahren!!!!!!!)
Muss sagen ich finds Rad bisher klasse. Mal sehen wies aussieht wenn ich mal andere Aktionen mach als aufm HR zu hüpfen aber bisher sehr zufrieden.


----------



## gkms (9. Dezember 2010)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 38 eingestiegen über einen falsch gebuchten trailworkshop. Ich dachte die hätten sich in der bike nur verschrieben. der leiter damals paulo marques wurde lange jahre ein sehr guter freund. er hat mich auch quasi nach den 2 tagen direkt zu wettbewerben gezwungen  . ich habe dann den winter über geübt und im frühjahr 1995 bin ich dann erstmalig auch wettbewerbe gefahren 10 jahre lang bis zur masterklasse. ich habe es nie bereut. ich hatte keinen der mir was zeigte in meiner heimat. so bin ich halt jede woche irgendwo in deutschland trial auf nem wettbewerb gefahren und lernte so alles 1:1 learning by doing.
> ich fahre mit fast 55 immer noch und besser wie 2004 mittlerweile. mein neues rad ist letzte woche gekommen.
> noch fragen? achja hans rey das buch und seine videos haben mir anfangs sehr geholfen.



Hi, 

dieser Beitrag ist Balsam auf meiner Seele. Ich bin 43, und leidenschaftlicher Mountainbiker. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir ein gebrauchtes Koxx gekauft, quasi als Ergänzung zum Biken. Jetzt übe ich täglich. Es vergeht kein Tag wo ich nicht was Neues lerne und es macht mir tierischen Spaß. Ich trainiere übrigens in der Garage damit mich die Nachbarn nicht sehen, denn ich fühle mich schon etwas zu alt für den Sport. Nach diesem Artikel aber nicht mehr.

lg Georg


----------



## trialelmi (9. Dezember 2010)

> dieser Beitrag ist Balsam auf meiner Seele.


Gut das es so rüber gekommen ist.  Ich bin jetzt übrigens 54 und werde im Januar wieder ein Jahr älter aber nicht weiser. Im Keller steht mein neues Trialrad und wartet auf den Gebrauch.Dann heisst es wieder alte Techniken mit neuem Rad verfeinern und steigern. Vielleich erlene ich ja noch den *Franzosen* denn diese Technik fehlt mir noch und mit dem Rad ist das möglich.
Und bitte verstecke Dich nicht. Die anderen werden doch höhstens neidisch auf das was sie sicher nicht mehr leisten können in dem *Alter*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin 38, fahre seit einem Jahr und es klappt super, als Bmxer evtl ein kleiner Vorteil. Einfach nur jede freie Minute nutzen um Spass mit dem Bike zu haben. Hätte nie gedacht so hoch springen zu können. Traue mich mit dem Trialrad mehr als mit meinem Bmx die Jahre zuvor. War eh ein Flatlandweichei.....


----------



## Flink (11. Dezember 2010)

wie sieht der spaß eigentlich belastungsmäßig für den körper aus? 8 jahre intensives rollbrettfahren haben spuren hinterlassen und ich habe probleme mit den füßen,....aber unendlich bock auf trial fahren.


----------



## trialelmi (11. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre jetzt 16 Jahre trial und habe keinerlei Probleme mit den Füßen.


----------



## f.topp (11. Dezember 2010)

Cool ein seniorentreff 
Hab auch erst mit ü40 angefangen, hab mir ein gebrauchtes Rad hier aus dem forum geholt nachdem mein harttail den dauernden belastungen nicht mehr stand hielt.


----------



## GrazerTourer (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich, Martin, 28 Jahre, völliger Anfänger, schuldig im Sinne der Anklage!
Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich ein trialartiges Radl (bis der Sattelstützenumbau vollzogen ist, habe ich den Sattel inzwischen mit Tape einfach ans Oberrohr gepickt - das reicht als Schutz). Leider bin ich erst 2x so richtig dazugekommen damit zu üben.

Mein Fazit: cool, wie hilfreich kurze Kettenstreben sind! Einige Zeit habe ich einfach nur mit dem Stehen und mit Vorderrad/Hinterrad/Vorderrad/Hinter... Versetzen im Stand hin und her oder von A nach B und wieder zurück verbracht. Das ging vorher mit dem Fully schon gut, aber das "kleine" Bike ist anfangs doch nervöser beim Ausbalancieren. Inzwischen kann ich am Hinterradl schon gut 20x herumhoppeln - bis mich die Kraft verlässt, allerdings noch nicht wirklich konstant am Platz. Pedalkicks gehen noch garnicht - zu grobmotorisch? Rückwärts hupfen ist leichter als vorwärts  Erkenntnis Nr 1 beim Bunny Hop: Ich bin das erste Mal fast vorner drüber gesprungen *g* Durch den steilen Lenkwinkel und dem nach vorne verlagerten Schwerpunkt (im Vergleich zum Fully) ist der Bewegungsablauf ganz anders. Ich mach's (versuch's) so wie Ryan Leech das im Video beschreibt: Schwerpunkt am Hinterrad finden und dann über eine halbwegs flüssige Bewegung aus dem Stand vom Hinterradl in den Bunny Hop. Das geht für mich richtig gut und man kommt schön hoch - gut für's Gemüt!


----------



## UweC (15. Dezember 2010)

Hach, ist das schön. Es gibt also noch einige andere, die im "fortgeschrittenen Alter" trialen wollen. Ich habe eigentlich schon 1995 angefangen, mit einem Buch von Hans Rey und zusammen mit einigen Freunden. Damals nur mit normalen Mounties, reichte uns aber. Da ich nicht so gut war wie die anderen, habe ich dann nicht mehr richtig weitergemacht, abgesehen von bissel Balancieren und Hinterrad versetzen. 
Mittlerweile 31 hab ich jetzt durch die Videos von Danny Macaskill wieder Feuer gefangen (wer noch?!), und will mit nem passenden Rad im nächsten Frühjahr wieder anfangen.


----------



## coaster (15. Dezember 2010)

Nicht im Frühjahr. Jetzt!


----------



## trialelmi (15. Dezember 2010)

coaster schrieb:


> Nicht im Frühjahr. Jetzt!


so siehts aus. <3


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Dezember 2010)

coaster schrieb:


> Nicht im Frühjahr. Jetzt!


Nachdem ich mein Rad vor nem Monat bekommen hab dachte ich auch, dass ich mir die falsche jahreszeit ausgesucht hätte.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass auch bei Schnee und Matsch mach ich kleine aber stetige Fortschritte.
Sidehops, Backwheel hops laufen super.
Und mit anderen zusammen machts eh gleich mehr spaß.
ALso los, Bike klären und ab gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johannes_180bpm (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Versuche mich auch zurzeit in Trial. Es bleib nix anderes übrig, bei dem viel Schnee draußen, außer im Keller Trialgrundlage zu üben. Habe dazu paar Fragen. Der Stand klappt zwar ohne abzusteigen, aber ich balanciere immer zwischen Einschlag recht und links. Ist dass am Anfang normal? Und wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr ganz ruhig Stehen konnten? Dann zu Vorderradversetzen. Nach paar Hüpfer steht mein Kurbel schon fast Waagerecht, mache ich es ohne Bremsen dann Rolle ich bei jedem Versatz Stück nach Vorne. Was mache ich da falsch? Das Rad ist ein Enduro mit 160mm Federweg, ist nicht gerade ideal.

Grüß
Johannes


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Dezember 2010)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Der Stand klappt zwar ohne abzusteigen, aber ich balanciere immer zwischen Einschlagrecht und links. Ist dass am Anfang normal?



Nein. Du solltest dich für eine Einschlagseite entscheiden. Balanciert wird übrigens mit offener Bremse. Es hilft sich am Anfang mit eingeschlagenem Vorderrad und blockierter Bremse an einer Wand anzulehnen.



Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Und wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert bis ihr ganz ruhig Stehen konnten?



Also innerhalb eines Monats sollte das schon recht gut gehen.



Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Dann zu Vorderradversetzen. Nach paar Hüpfer steht mein Kurbel schon fast Waagerecht, mache ich es ohne Bremsen dann Rolle ich bei jedem Versatz Stück nach Vorne. Was mache ich da falsch?



Scheinbar hältst du den Druck auf der Padale beim Hüpfen nicht aufrecht. Ich vermute, dass du deinen vorderen Fuß unbewusst beim Hochreißen des Vorderrades entlastest. Einfach weiterüben...


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (26. Dezember 2010)

Danke für dein Tipp, werde es demnächst ausprobieren.

Hab als Anleitung dieses Video hier genommen:



jan_hl schrieb:


> Beginner "how to" video on Vimeo


 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass Mädchen fast immer am Hüpfen zwischen Vorderrad und Hinterrad ist.
Ist das irgendwie wichtig? 
Mit meinem Rad ist so was, wegen Federung fast unmöglich!


----------



## duro e (26. Dezember 2010)

das macht sie zur balance und damit sie dann schwung nehmen kann um auf das hinterrad zu kommen. man kann aber auch sein vorderrad an einer kannte anlehnen oder das vorderrad einschlagen etwas , und immer nen stück vor und zurück rollen.


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (27. Dezember 2010)

Habe gestern im Internet rum gegoogelt und folgende Seite gefunden: 

http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/

Die Technik, wo man auf der Stelle hüpft um Gleichgewicht zu halten,
ist auch beschrieben. 
Habe heute ausprobiert, ist auch mit meinem Enduro möglich, 
ist aber sehr anstrengend. Probeweiße habe ich die Zugstufedämpfung 
komplett aufgemacht. Ohne springt das Rad fast von alleine! 
Werde weiter fleißig Trackstand und auf der Stelle hüpfen üben. 
Schauen wir mal was dabei rauskommt. 

Gruß 
Johannes


----------



## erwinosius (2. Januar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ur-anus (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich fange gerade an auf meinem flying circus etwas trial zu fahren. (bin übrigens 29) Klappt noch nicht so wirklich aber was solls.

Was fahr ihr denn für eine Übersetzung? meinen 2:1 singlespeed umbau find ich teilweise etwas schwerfällig.

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage.... Was die nette Dame in dem Trialvideo gleich nach dem Trackstand macht, klappt bei mir überhaupt nicht. Nun meine Frage: Was macht ihr da mit euren Bremsen. Konstant geschlossen, oder immer abwechseln?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

P.S. falls es noch mehr trialanfänger aus münchen gibt könnte man sich ja mal zu ner gemeinsamen Übungstunde treffen...


----------



## munk (10. Januar 2011)

Puh, bin echt froh, hier zu lesen, dass ich mit der Entscheidung mit 34Jahren Trial zu beginnen, keinen Fehler begangen habe. Mein im Dez gebraucht gekauftes Inspired 24" (2010er) steht zwar etwas traurig in meiner Butze, weil das Wetter zu doof ist, aber ich freue mich voll auf den Frühling. Ich habe nur 'nen Garagenstellplatz für mein Motorrad. Mit dem heimlich üben wirds also schwer. Und in die Halle zu all den Kids werde ich mit meine Geheimratsecken nicht gehen  Man schon das Skateboardfahren habe ich zu/so spät angefangen - immer das Gleiche!
So ein Video wie das mit dem Mädel habe ich auch schon gesucht, als Einstiegshilfe.

cheers aus Hamburg,
Tino


----------



## gkms (10. Januar 2011)

wir sollten ein "legacy trial bike team" gründen. motto: *its never too late to trial*. mein bruder ist 48 und er war auch ganz begeistert als er mein trial bike ausprobiert hat. mit 50 springt er sicher schon auf'm hinterrad über'n gartenzaun )


----------



## coaster (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mit 37 angefangen und eine Mtb Abteilung( Sportverein) in unserem Dorf gegründet. Jetzt bekommen wir einen Platz mit allem drumm und drann.


----------



## gkms (10. Januar 2011)

ich machâ jetzt mal eine statistik:
basti1985 25
trialelmi 38
-FELIX- 24
coaster 37
f.topp Ã¼40
GrazerTourer 28
ur-anus 29
munk 34 + Geheimratsecken
gkms 43 + glatze

  =Ã¼33,11 

  in dieser runde fÃ¼hl ich mich richtig wohl. (falls sich jemand fragt ob ich zu viel zeit habe â ja, ich habe mir den arm gebrochen und verbringe die nÃ¤chsten wochen in foren statt auf dem bike)

  ;-(


----------



## coaster (10. Januar 2011)

Bin nun auch 38 und die polierte Glatze hab ich auch .


----------



## Burns82 (10. Januar 2011)

Kannst mich auch noch mit einrechnen â bin 28.

Ich wÃ¼rd mal sagen man ist so alt wie man sich fÃ¼hlt, oder?
Obwohl â dann wÃ¤r ich an so manchem Samstagmorgen etwa 84 ... ;-)


----------



## ecols (11. Januar 2011)

Ihr seid nicht die einzigen  Link zum Seniorenthread vor Jahren

NOCH hab ich keine 3 vorne


----------



## Jackass1987 (11. Januar 2011)

Hey,

ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten auch ein 26" Trialbike geleistet und bin jetzt 24. Ich machs als Ergänzung zum MTB fahren und finds cool einfach mal nur ne Stunde rauszugehen und ein paar Sachen auszuprobieren...

@ munk 

ich fahre auch in Hamburg... wenn du Lust hast und du dich bei dem aktuell ganz ordentlichen Wetter raustraust können wir gerne mal zusammen üben. Muss bisher leider immer alleine trainieren... 

MfG Erik


----------



## duro e (11. Januar 2011)

denk es ist eh nie zu spät , wenn man es kontinuirlich übt , erreicht man immerwas, auch im höheren alter. 
man muss einfach nur step by step machen.
habe auch mit nem dirt und 130mm federweg und single speed begonnen . so kamen die ersten backwheelhops zu stande


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burns82 (11. Januar 2011)

Alter hin oder her, mein Dad Ã¼berlegt sich auch ernsthaft mit trialen anzufangen â und der ist 56! Warum auch nicht?
Ich finds seltsam das die Leute sich Gedanken machen ob sie zu alt sind um ne Sportart anzufangen. Wenn man Interesse an nem Sport hat und sich das zutraut, dann ran an die Semmel!


----------



## munk (11. Januar 2011)

stimmt, bin auch mit so 20 das erste mal aufs Skateboard, vor 4 Jahren dann aufs Longboard, Motorrad-Superbike bin ich auch erst vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit eingestiegen... nur die Zipperlein dauern etwas länger, um zu verheilen. Merke ich aktuell wenn ich mir Beulen beim Squash oder beim Klettern hole. Das nervt schon ein wenig. Naja und Weltmeister wird man wohl auch nie mehr. Aber es geht ja um den Traum und um den Spass dabei. Wenn ich nicht Angst vor 'nem Oberschenkelhalsbruch haben würde, würde ich sogar noch mit Parkours anfangen - ok ich bin nicht fit genug 
Und mein Friseur meinte gestern, seine Geheimratsecken verdienen auch den Namen, meine noch nicht. Haha.

cheers,
munk


----------



## munk (11. Januar 2011)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> @ munk
> 
> ich fahre auch in Hamburg... wenn du Lust hast und du dich bei dem aktuell ganz ordentlichen Wetter raustraust können wir gerne mal zusammen üben. Muss bisher leider immer alleine trainieren...
> 
> MfG Erik


 
cool  hast PN


----------



## Erdnussroester (12. Januar 2011)

gkms schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt mal eine statistik:
> basti1985 25
> trialelmi 38
> -FELIX- 24
> ...



+Erdnussröster 28,inclusive Geheimratsecken. Aber beruhigend, ich dachte schon, ich werde nur belächelt, wenn ich jetzt einsteige...


----------



## gkms (12. Januar 2011)

Dieser Thread müsste heiße "wann mit Trial beginnen?" Untertitel: "jederzeit"


----------



## trialelmi (12. Januar 2011)

Ich versaue jetz mal die Statisik  Ich habe mit 38 angefangen  jetzt bin ich 55 Jahre.<3 trial


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Januar 2011)

munk schrieb:


> Puh, bin echt froh, hier zu lesen, dass ich mit der Entscheidung mit 34Jahren Trial zu beginnen, keinen Fehler begangen habe. Mein im Dez gebraucht gekauftes Inspired 24" (2010er) steht zwar etwas traurig in meiner Butze, weil das Wetter zu doof ist, aber ich freue mich voll auf den Frühling. Ich habe nur 'nen Garagenstellplatz für mein Motorrad. Mit dem heimlich üben wirds also schwer. Und in die Halle zu all den Kids werde ich mit meine Geheimratsecken nicht gehen  Man schon das Skateboardfahren habe ich zu/so spät angefangen - immer das Gleiche!
> So ein Video wie das mit dem Mädel habe ich auch schon gesucht, als Einstiegshilfe.
> 
> cheers aus Hamburg,
> Tino



Dat ist ja lustig bin auch 34 Jahre jung und hab gerade ernsthafter mit Trial angefangen und dazu ein gebrauchtes Inspired Four Play gekauft. 
Davor war ich mit meinem 26" Zoll Dirtjumper auch immer mehr Triallastig unterwegs und als dann der Rahmen gerissen ist lag die Entscheidung zum Trialbike nicht fern..
Das mit dem Unterschied im BunnyHop Bewegungsablauf kann ich bestätigen. Bin beim ersten Versuch auch fast vorne drüber.
Momentan klappen die ersten Pedalkicks und ich versuche das sicherer und kontrolierter Hinzukriegen damit ich die auch mal Einsetzen kann und nicht immer nur unkoordiniert im Flachen rumhoppele


----------



## chef_3ooo (15. Januar 2011)

bim 15 jahre alt und habe letsten sommer damit angefange. fahre ein onza pro... ist das ein gutes bike für anfänger odr habe ich da einen fehler gemacht?
suche leute in der nähe fals es einige in diesem forum hat. 
region seetal Aargau CH. 
was sollte man als anfänger als erstes beherrschen odr lernen... tipps und tricks sind immer willkommen. pn wer mir lieb wenn jemand etwas hat was ich unbedingt wissen sollte.

vielen dank.. 
peace


----------



## trialelmi (15. Januar 2011)

Ich lege Dir das http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php ans Herz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chef_3ooo (15. Januar 2011)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich lege Dir das http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php ans Herz.


 
vielen dank... werd mich mal umsehen..
könnte ich mich melden wenn ich sonst eine frage hätte..??
 peace..


----------



## trialelmi (16. Januar 2011)

ja klar dafür sind wir da.


----------



## munk (16. Januar 2011)

Jackass1987 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hab mir vor ein paar Monaten auch ein 26" Trialbike geleistet und bin jetzt 24. Ich machs als Ergänzung zum MTB fahren und finds cool einfach mal nur ne Stunde rauszugehen und ein paar Sachen auszuprobieren...
> 
> ...



So heute war es soweit. Die ersten Geh-Steh-und Rollversuche. Es war anstrengend, aber ich habe mich weniger verletzt als am Freitag auf der Party . Wie immer, bissl Physik verstehen, locker sein u trotzdem Spannung halten, ein paar Grundregeln immer im Kopf haben und den Spass nicht vergessen.

Danke Erik  war super.

munk

ps.: @trialelmi - Danke für den hilfreichen Link!


----------



## Fifumo (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
@basti: Habe in Saarbücken schon zwei Mal einigen Leuten beim trialen zugeschaut. Nach Cineplex an der Saar Richtung Innenstadt, direkt unter der Brücke und das Stück danach. Mehr Kontaktinfos kann ich Dir nicht geben, da ich ein wenig weit von SB weg wohne. Hat mich aber auch nicht mehr losgelassen, was ich da gesehen habe. Nun wird, wenn beruflich bedingter Auslandsaufenthalt vorbei, das "Versuchsbike" fertig gestellt, und dann soll es los gehen. Auch mit 48............
Grüße
Fifumo

Edith hats jetzt richtig geschrieben................


----------



## coaster (26. Januar 2011)

Ist das unter der Westspang? Da war ich früher nanchmal bei der Miniramp. Muss doch mal nach Saarbrücken fahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Januar 2011)

Er meinte bestimmt das Cinestar, ja das ist die Westspange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (26. Januar 2011)

Ist schon ca 14 Jahre her als ich das letzt Mal dort gefahren bin.


----------



## Scrat (27. Januar 2011)

Fifumo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mehr Kontaktinfos kann ich Dir nicht geben, da ich ein wenig weit von SB weg wohne.



Aber ich 

Einfach mal den Joachim anrufen oder anmailen - Kontaktdaten hier: http://www.trialsport-saar.de/index.php?page=1842335019&f=1&i=1842335019

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## OldHelmi (5. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Kennt Ihr im Raum Wien einen Trial Verein oder Gruppe?
Man bekommt zwar viel Infos um weiterzukommen, dennoch wäre es interessant sich zeitweise zu treffen!

Grüße Helmut


----------



## trialelmi (5. Februar 2011)

OldHelmi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kennt Ihr im Raum Wien einen Trial Verein oder Gruppe?
> Man bekommt zwar viel Infos um weiterzukommen, dennoch wäre es interessant sich zeitweise zu treffen!
> 
> Grüße Helmut


Schau mal bei mir unter den Links nach, da sind einige Ösi´s. Einfach mal anschreiben odr in diesem Forum mal gucken, was da auch verlinkt ist.


----------



## OldHelmi (5. Februar 2011)

Mach ich, danke!


----------



## OM-Armin (6. Februar 2011)

gkms schrieb:


> ich mach jetzt mal eine statistik:
> basti1985 25
> trialelmi 38
> -FELIX- 24
> ...



Hallo Trial Biker,
trialelmi wollte die Statistik versauen...? Da kann ich noch einen drauf setzten. Werde dieses Jahr schon 57 (bin jetzt selbst erschrocken das ich schon so jung bin !! 
Das Mountainbiken ist schon seit Jahren mein Haupthobby. Und wenn es technisch sehr anspruchsvoll ist macht es am meisten Spaß.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich auf einer Messe zum ersten mal Fahrrad Trial gesehen und wurde sofort von einem Virus infiziert.
Dachte das es in meiner Umgebung auch Trial Fahrer gibt..., aber denkste...., wenn man hier jemand fragt siehste nur Fragezeichen umher schwirren 
Bei meiner Suche im Internet war ich auf einen Hessen Cup in Schotten aufmerksam geworden und kurzerhand hin gefahren.
Das hätte ich vielleicht besser nicht tun sollen..., oder viel besser, dass hätte ich schon vor vielen, vielen Jahren tun sollen.
Was ich da gesehen habe..., dass war der HAMMER !!!
Jetzt hatte mich der Virus total erwischt und ich bin nicht ohne ein Trial Bike (gebraucht) nach Hause gefahren. Das war 2006.
Habe dann ein bisschen trainiert, bin aber irgendwie nicht richtig weiter gekommen und das Bike verschwand in einer Ecke.
Alleine macht es nicht so viel Spaß und einen Verein gibt es hier leider nicht. Ich habe hier in Rodgau auch noch nie einen Trial Biker gesehen. Bin wohl der einzige ?? :-(
Irgendwann habe ich das Bike wieder mal ausgegraben und wieder ein bisschen geübt. Stehen bleiben ging dann schon ganz gut und auch das Hinterrad versetzen. Ist ja eigentlich schon ein bisschen wenig.
Aber ohne Anleitung und ohne gezieltes Training und ohne andere Trialer ist das doch ziemlich eintönig und die Lust bleibt auf der Strecke. Das ist auch heute noch so, deshalb trainiere ich auch viel zu wenig. Am schönsten ist es doch mit anderen gemeinsam zu trainieren.
Ich glaube das lese ich hier aus vielen Beiträgen heraus.
2008 war ich dann mal wieder in Schotten. Das war wieder faszinierend und ich habe mich mit den Trial Bikern super unterhalten. "Nächstes Jahr bringst du dein Bike mit und fährst einfach mal die Anfänger Spur", haben sie gesagt! Ich dachte, die lachen sich doch kaputt wenn ich "Oldie" da mit dem Trial Bike ankomme. Lauter junge Hüpfer !! 
Aber 2009 bin ich dann tatsächlich, nach sehr, sehr viel Überwindung (mit Bike), wieder nach Schotten und bin meinen ersten Trial Wettbewerb gefahren. Ich war sehr erleichtert als ich weitere OM's (Old Mens) mit Bike sah. Und was soll ich Euch sagen..., das hat richtig Spaß gemacht, sodass ich im gleichen Jahr meinen 2. Fahrrad Trial in Stadtallendorf gefahren bin. Wieder Non Stop Trial. Leider habe ich dann wieder eine kleine Künstlerpause eingelegt. Das einsame Training ist einfach nichts für mich und so komme ich auch nicht richtig weiter. Da fehlen die kleinen Erfolgserlebnisse.
2010 bin ich nur noch den letzten Hessen Cup in Melsungen gefahren, meinen 3. Fahrrad Trial, wieder nur die schwarze Spur, aber mehr geht noch nicht.
Jetzt habe ich die Termine für 2011 bekommen und plane doch an mehren Wettbewerben, Hessen Cup und eventuell auch NDM teil zu nehmen.
Ich hoffe ich werde nicht alleine die "Oldie Klasse" vertreten !!


----------



## coaster (6. Februar 2011)

War heute mit 10 Kids und einigen Eltern in Saarbrücken beim Joachim. Was der da auf die Beine stellt ist xtraklasse. Obwohl er uns nicht kannte, hat er den Kids Bikes ausgeliehen und uns eine Stadtführung der besonderen Art geboten. Fetten Dank nochmals. Die Kinder und ich sind total geflasht. Jetzt wollen alle 20 Zoll Bikes zur Kommunion haben 
Danke für die Guten Tips für unser Projekt und den genialen Tag. Wir kommen wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boldontrials (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle,
Hier nog eine, 47 jahre alt.
Bei uns im regio fahr keine trial, aug nicht die jungere.
Ich haben motortrial gefahren fur circa 10 jahre, und haben im die jahren aug farradtrials gehab zum trainieren im garage fur etwas zu tun zu haben wan ich nicht auf die motorad fahren konte.
Jetst war miene sohn ,11 jahre alt, aug intresierst im trial und ich haben ihn ein Onza Sting 2011 gekauft.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ZeNO6gG5E"]YouTube        - BikeTrial Nick's eerste week. Onza Sting from Nodabs.nl[/nomedia]

Dan muss ich aug wieder eine bike kaufen um mit im zu fahren.
Jetst ist miene Monty 231 X-lite Josef Dresser replica fast fertig.
Wann est mich gefahlt solten ich doch eine 20"kaufen.
Ich haben nur eine 26"gekauft fur das gefuhl, das die durschnit menschen nicht sagen, was tut die alten auf das kinderrad.
Aber jetst weis ich das der nog altere leuten aufs trialbikes fahren.
So Scheiss danmit.

Entschuldigung fur meine schlechten deuts.

Gruss aus the Niederlande


----------



## esp262 (18. Februar 2011)

bin 29 und fahre seit 10 jahren kein trial mehr , 
merk schon das einige dinge nicht mehr so hinkrieg wie ich das früher mal geschafft habe

bin seit dem ich 17 bin langsamm auf bmx umgestiegen, das geht mehr auf knochen, beim trial gehts schon 

damals in den 90er hatte ich mir gut was angeeignet, hans rey videos waren echt hilfreich würd ich echt weiter empfehlen

angucken sich dabei richtig aufs fahren geil machen und losballern


----------



## shogundead (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo leute,
Ich Fahre seit einem Jahr Dirtbike und habe auch ein wirklich gutes doch ich denke das das nicht so mein ding ist. Trial ist vllt eher so meins und ich habe mir überlegt mein dirt zu verkaufen, um mir ein Trial zu kaufen. Ich würde mir vorher doch gerne mal sessions anschauen und auch darauf hoffen, mal mit einem Trial bike fahren zu dürfen =) vllt wohnt ja einer von euch in der nähe von köln / Brühl / Bonn und weiß, wann diese sessions immer sind !! ich würde mich auch privat mal irgendwo in der Stadt treffen oder in  Kalk in der halle oder sowas ! ich fänd es super super nett, wenn ich mal die möglichkeit hätte mit einem Trial bike fahren zu können =)))))
Ich hab auch viele Kumpels, die diesen Sport sehr mögen und ich denke wenn ich damit anfange, dass die dann auch überspringen und ich finde, dass die Trial gemeinde  um einiges größer werden sollte.
vielen dank schon mal im vorraus =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (1. März 2011)

Guck einfach mal um die Wochenenden herum hier im Ruhrpott,Köln,Düsseldorf Thread vorbei, da geht eigentlich recht oft was.
Von wo genau  kommstn du?
MFG


----------



## shogundead (2. März 2011)

hi 
also ich wohne quasi am Phantasialand falls jemand das kennt .
der weg nach köln oder bonn ist mit der bahn keine 15 minuten


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (2. März 2011)

...


----------



## miki13 (5. März 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> ...


Hallo Leute,
für die Statistik, bin 46 Jahre. Habe die Beiträge begeistert gelesen.
Als Jugendlicher fuhr ich Motorradtrial und seit ca 1990 MTB. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir ein Trialbike zugelegt und übe im Hof. Macht mächtig laune. Mir geht es wie den meisten älteren, dass ich mich nicht richtig raustraue. Schön zu sehen, dass ich da nicht alleine bin. Scheint mir so, dass sich der Altersdurchschnitt der sportlich Aktiven nach oben verschiebt.
gruß miki


----------



## blnxberg (7. März 2011)

guten tag allerseits!
ich habe mir kürzlich ein (leider...) knall-orangenes >scott voltage yz 0.2< gekauft (Bremsen, Gabel, etc. so, wie`s in der beschreibung steht), da ich:
1. sowieso ein neues fahrrad brauchte,
2. es zu einem super preis bekommen habe,
3. sport immer gut ist und
4. ich mir dachte, dass *"das"* nach verdammt viel fun aussieht, _*wenn* man´s kann_
und somit hab ich mich kurzum entschieden, nun mit dem trialbiking anzufangen...!

da ich das bike aber quasi von der stange gekauft habe kommt es mir vor, als ob es sich nicht perfekt zum trialen eignet, so wie es da steht...um konkret zu werden: es ist für mich fast unmöglich, `nen kickstart zu machen und/oder auf dem hinterrad (an-) zu fahren, daher meine ich ableiten zu können, dass evtl. was mit den ritzeln/der übersetzung nicht stimmt!? andere ritzel=bessere übersetzung (wenn ja, dann: welche??)?! kann mir da iiirgenjemand iiiiiiirgendwas zu sagen/empfehlen...?!?!
_iiiiiiiiiiirgendwelche tips, die mir "den Start" - im wahrsten Sinn - erleichtern???_

vielen dank für schon mal im voraus...
seb


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. März 2011)

blnxberg schrieb:


> scott voltage yz 0.2
> 
> da ich das bike aber quasi von der stange gekauft habe kommt es mir vor, als ob es sich nicht perfekt zum trialen eignet, so wie es da steht.



Das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass das kein Trial-Bike ist, sondern ein Dirt Bike. Trotzdem kann man damit Trial fahren, du musst allerdings tatsächlich etwas an der Übersetzung ändern: 
Die meisten fahren hier Vorn 18 Zähne hinten 15 Zähne. An die Kurbel wirst du wahrscheinlich kein 18er Ritzel bekommen, daher besorge dir eine Kombination wie 22:18 (vorn 22, hinten 18 Zähne). Ebenso wirst du einen Rockring o.ä benötigen, was für die Kurbel auch nicht so leicht zu kriegen sein wird.


----------



## kamo-i (7. März 2011)

Alles wahr was der Angelo da sagt. Und die Anfänge des Trial kann man mit ziemlich jedem Rad machen. Den der Anfang ist nicht wie die meisten glauben mit Back-Wheel-Hops anfangen, sondern Gleichgewicht, Bikegefühl, Bremsen unter Kontrolle haben, Gleichgewicht, Bikegefühl und ach ja; Bikegefühl. ^^ 

Also mach erstma Übersetzung UND Rockring/Bashguard. Und danach kannst dich erstmal Wochen damit beschäftigen Trackstand zu kleine Hindernisse und Parcours zu überwinden. 

Wenn dann wirklich Richtung Hinterrad-Aktionen geht, solltest dir wirklich über einen richtigen Trial-Bock gedanken machen. Außer du willst sehr Street-orientiert bleiben. Das es mit Dirt-Rahmen und Disc hinten auch geht zeigt/zeigte z.B. auch Jeff Lenosky mit seinem Giant STP. 

Nur brauch man dann eine sehr performante HR-Disc UND einen vll. etwas passenderen Vorbau. 

Hau rein, 
Massa


----------



## siede. (9. März 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Alles wahr was der Angelo da sagt. Und die Anfänge des Trial kann man mit ziemlich jedem Rad machen. Den der Anfang ist nicht wie die meisten glauben mit Back-Wheel-Hops anfangen, sondern Gleichgewicht, Bikegefühl, Bremsen unter Kontrolle haben, Gleichgewicht, Bikegefühl und ach ja; Bikegefühl. ^^
> 
> Also mach erstma Übersetzung UND Rockring/Bashguard. Und danach kannst dich erstmal Wochen damit beschäftigen Trackstand zu kleine Hindernisse und Parcours zu überwinden.
> 
> ...


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhKoYRtzpj4"]YouTube        - Jeff Lenosky at the Giant H.Q. Mothership[/nomedia]


----------



## hessen_mob (15. März 2011)

moin 

so ich habe mir den ganzen theard durchgelesen...und will auch unbedingt mit trial anfangen!!! ich bin 21 und ca 178 groß!!!
jetzt stellt sich mir eigentlich nur noch die frage welches fahrrad!!! kann mir da jemand helfen was ich da beachten muss!?
ist das hier gut!? wie gesagt ich habe absolut keine ahnung!http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...=http://img854.imageshack.us/g/dsc06141l.jpg/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (16. März 2011)

hessen_mob schrieb:


> moin
> 
> so ich habe mir den ganzen theard durchgelesen...und will auch unbedingt mit trial anfangen!!! ich bin 21 und ca 178 groß!!!
> jetzt stellt sich mir eigentlich nur noch die frage welches fahrrad!!! kann mir da jemand helfen was ich da beachten muss!?
> ist das hier gut!? wie gesagt ich habe absolut keine ahnung!http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...=http://img854.imageshack.us/g/dsc06141l.jpg/


Wenn Du den durchgelesen hattest, wäre Dir der #84 doch aufgefallen 2 Posts höher, der das doch beantwortet.


----------



## Plundi (25. März 2011)

Hallihallo ich bin 17 Jahre alt und Turne seit 15 Jahren auch recht erfolgreich würde ich sagen.
Allerdings ist das ein reiner Hallensport und für den Sommer dachte ich fang ich doch mit Trialbiken an weil ich auch mit meinem Fahrrad schon gerne überall rumfahre und über sachen springe^^
Das einzige was mir zum Trialn jetzt noch fehlt ist ein Fahrrad, welches ich mir jetzt warschienlich hier im Verkaufsthread holen werde
Ist ne super Seite hier


----------



## die_Tanja (26. März 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

meine Tochter ist seit unserem letzten Besuch im Skatepark absolut versessen auf ein Trial bike....und hat mich angesteckt! Wie ich hier gelesen habe, scheint es ja kein Problem zu sein, auch mit Mitte dreissig noch anzufangen...Ich bin aber leider völlig ahnungslos und bräuchte dringend Tipps, welche die richtigen Einsteiger-Räder für uns wären...Ich bin recht klein (1,54m), muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Naja, und meine Tochter ist auch nicht die Größte (6 Jahre, 1,15m)...Für Eure Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## boldontrials (26. März 2011)

Meine sohn ist 11 jahre und 1.53 cm.
Ich haben eine onza sting gekauft,das ist mit eine radstand von 970mm
Das ist gut, das bike hatte v- brakes aber der wirken sehr gut und kraftich.

http://nodabs.nl/nl/trialbikes/onza-sting-2011.html

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2ZeNO6gG5E"]YouTube        - BikeTrial Nick's eerste week. Onza Sting from Nodabs.nl[/nomedia]

Mfg


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. April 2011)

Damit die echten Trialer sehen, daß ich endlich brav beim Üben bin und damit die noch-nicht-Trialer sehen, daß in kürzester Zeit doch Fortschritte zu verzeichnen sind. Im Winter ist mein pseudo Trial Radl wunderbar im Keller gestanden. Jetzt, wo die Abende lau sind und ein lieber Radlfreund sich einen Trialer gekauft hat, treffen wir uns mindestens einmal die Woche zum Hopsen. 

Die Gangsta  Tommy und Martin (v.r.n.l)
(man beachte Tommys Fisheye-Fuß!)






Tommy auf einem Rad hopsend auf dem Weg richtung Abgrund (daß man vor einer 12cm Kante ohne Drogeneinfluß Angst haben kann, muß man auch einmal erlebt haben). 





und hüpf, hüpf, hüpf, hüpf...





jaaaaa! und überlebt! Tagesziel erreicht! yeehaa!





Die allerärgsten Oberbasics wie gut stehen, Vorderrad und Hinterrad im Kreis versetzen gehen bei mir schon sehr gut. Die Hinterradhüpferei ist, naja, noch etwas unkoordiniert, aber es wird... Nach ThirdEye's Fortschritten über den Winter habe ich mich ein/zwei Einheiten auf diese Endo Side Drop Sache "spezialisiert". Irgendwas muß man ja außer auf dem Hinterradl hüpfen ja üben das etwas mehr Spaß macht und "sinnvoller" erscheint.... So 20cm Höhe sollten es zum Probieren schon sein, sonst ist's zu stressig. Nachdem das Runterhopsen schon sehr sicher von etwas über Kniehöhe funktioniert hat, bin ich die tödliche Betonkombo angegangen. Zwei Stufen von je keine-Ahnung-wie-hoch und dann mit einem Endo Side Drop[1] von total arg hoch oben *g* runter hüpfen. 

[1] alleine der Ausdruck macht mich stark!

Jetzt kommen ein bisserl viele Fotos. Aber ich hab so eine Freud' an der Sache. *g*

Vorderradl auf die erste Stufe





Hinterradl dazu (foto fehlt)

Vorderradl auf die zweite Stufe:





und das Hinterradl auch noch da rauf





Körperspannung, Hintern nach links und....





...das Vorderradl muß auch noch mit





Und schön weich am Hinterradl abfedern Vorderradl runterauf den Boden. tattaaa!


----------



## jan_hl (19. April 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> (daß man vor einer 12cm Kante ohne Drogeneinfluß Angst haben kann, muß man auch einmal erlebt haben).



Haha, das kann ich so unterschreiben 

Aber warte erstmal ab, was eine 60 cm Kante mit dir anstellt... Musste mich da mental 2 Wochen und mit einem Bier drauf vorbereiten bis ich da runtergehopst bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (19. April 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Aber warte erstmal ab, was eine 60 cm Kante mit dir anstellt... Musste mich da mental 2 Wochen und mit einem Bier drauf vorbereiten bis ich da runtergehopst bin



Hehe, ja... 

Momentan bin ich eher noch am Balancetrip auf zwei Rädern (Stufen rauf runter, im Kreis drehen etc - die totaln Basics), am Sidehop üben und am Endo-Side-Drop (heißt der überhaupt so?) machen. Derzeit großes Ziel, Endo-Side-Dingsbums schön auf das Hinterrad und dann noch ein zwei kontrollierte Hopser. Die Hinterrad Hopserei übe ich zwar etxra auch immer wieder, aber ich habe ein mentales Problem mit meiner XTR Disc die leider total ******* funktioniert und sich nur mit zwei Fingern ordentlich bedienen lässt. Da gehört was geändert. Achja, und dann noch die Sache mit "man soll alles in beide Richtungen machen" - ist ein richtiger Spaßkiller. *g*

PS: Ich bin der mit dem 26er und der siffenden Fox (darum der Stoffetzen am linken Tauchrohr).


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. April 2011)

Und weiter geht's (sorry wenn ich euch zuspamme, aber ich brauch das damit ich jetzt auch wirklich dabei bleibe - mir macht's so unglaublich viel Spaß herumzuhoppeln). 






Auch wenn's noch nicht viel ist. Ich stehe schon recht sicher am Fleck ohne eingeschlagenes Vorderrad - das freut mich schon. Und der Rest kommt schon noch, hihi.


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. April 2011)

Und wieder ein kleiner Schritt.

Ich habe mich endlich getraut den Sidehop auf ein bisserl was Höheres zu machen (werden knapp über 30cm sein?). Das geht echt schon gut.  Jetzt muß ich es nur noch in den Griff bekommen, daß ich einen leichten Kick mit der Kurbel mitgebe und dadurch noch höher komme - aber da spielt der Kopf noch nicht so mit wie er soll. Das läuft noch zu unrund...


----------



## alter-stinker (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal DANKE für die vielen guten Informationen hier im Forum.

Ich verfolge das Trial-Forum schon länger und wollte auch immer damit beginnen, was jetzt vor zwei Wochen auch gelang. Hatte günstig ein gebrauchtes Rad ergattert und schon einige Stunden geübt. Leider kenne ich keinen der mir einige Tips geben kann, hier in Eschweiler bei Aachen, daher meine Fragen:

- wie hoch sollte der Reifendruck bei ca. 80kg und 2,4" sein? Hatte schon zwei Reifenschäden!!

- hat jemand Fotos von dem "Trialtech kettenspanner" den meiner hat sich letzten Abend zerlegt und ich weiß wirklich nicht wie der eigentlich aussehen soll, ich denke der war nicht OK.

- kennt einer einen der einen kennt .... irgendwer aus meiner Ecke der mir eventuell mal auf DIE SPRÜNGE helfen könnte, ich bin aber schon etwas ältert 40+ und bestimmt nicht das Super-Talent. 


noch mals Danke an alle und eine gute Zeit


----------



## Wobbi (23. April 2011)

ich kann zwar nix, aber bin auch aus eschweiler!^^ wollte damit nur sagen, dass man gerne mal zusammen fahren und üben kann.


----------



## boldontrials (23. April 2011)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Und weiter geht's (sorry wenn ich euch zuspamme, aber ich brauch das damit ich jetzt auch wirklich dabei bleibe - mir macht's so unglaublich viel Spaß herumzuhoppeln).



Setzen Sie diesen Vorgang, fahre ich auf der gleichen Ebene und Ich mag zu sehen, wie jemand anderes tut.
 Ich möchte auch Gutes zu tun, aber 47 Jahre ist es nicht leicht.

Ich post eine filme wenn ich eine gemacht habben.

sorry für mein schlechtes Deutsch, ich benutze Google Translator.


----------



## ecols (24. April 2011)

please post in english and provide a link instead of posting the translators results. it will make your post much more comprehensible.. most users on the board speak english anyway..


----------



## Stonsen (25. April 2011)

Hi,

wollte micha uf diesem Weg vorstellen.

Bin 25 Jahre und komme aus Erfurt/Thüringen.

Ich habe früher als kind schon öfters mal ein bissche3n mit meinem damaligen "baumarktfahrrad" rumgegeigelt, und dann auch nochmal so mit 19... aber nie wirklich regelmäßig.

Nun bin ich vor kurzem mal mit nem 20" trialbike von nem kumpel gefahren und bin seit dem total infiziert!

Es muss ein trialbike ran! Da mein Haupthobby meine Autos (ich sag mal semi rennwagen, nich das jemand denkt parkplatztuning), und da das viel geld verschlingt soll es auf alle fälle zum anfang ein gebrauchtes bike sein.

hab jetz schon ein bisschen rumgeschaut, ab und zu findet man ja mal was, und montys gibt es ja wie sand am meer. nur leider finde ich die monty rahmen form wirklich häßlich, deswegen fällt das aus.

onza gefällt mir sehr. hab hier in der umgebung leider nirgends die chance mal mit einem probezufahren.

evetuell könnt ihr mir ja tips geben worauf ich achten sollte.

bin 1,76m und wiege so um die 73-75.


gruß sebastian


----------



## boldontrials (26. April 2011)

Stonsen schrieb:


> onza gefällt mir sehr. hab hier in der umgebung leider nirgends die chance mal mit einem probezufahren.
> 
> evetuell könnt ihr mir ja tips geben worauf ich achten sollte.
> 
> ...



Onza kauft mann im holland billiger bei nodabs.nl
Ich haben nichts zu tun mit den firma aber ich bin immer sehr zufrieden mit lieferzeiten und service.
Und die preise? billiger als in england.


----------



## stonecode (26. April 2011)

Habt ihr es gut mit den Trialrädern. Ich habe den Wiedereinstieg nach 5 Jahren BMX Abstinenz mit einem Dirtbike gemacht. Bin zwar total zufrieden aber schwer ist der Hobel! Obwohl ich nur ein 24" fahre. 

Aber um die positive Resonanz bezüglich Anfängertum zu bekräftigen: Ich übe mit meinem FirstLove auch sehr viel Trackstands, Backhops, 180s, Endos und auch kleinere Parcours. Und es läuft absolut sorgenfrei. Vieles geht auch mit solch einem 14Kg Klotz schon ganz gut. Deinem Gleichgewicht ist das Bike nämlich mal sowas von egal. 

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt bei boldontrials Link das Yaabaa 549 gesehen. Wäre das für mich fahrbar mit 29 Jahren / 1.83m / 60Kg (nee wirklich so wenig)? Ich denke in 2-3 Monaten kann ich das gefahrlos anschaffen, ohne von der Frau den Kopf abgerissen zu bekommen. ^^ Habe diesen Monat schließlich auch schon 600,- Euro verballert für Radsport. Aber 20" sollte es schon sein. Es fehlt mir halt doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (27. April 2011)

Hallo stonecode!

Für Materialfragen gibts die Kaufberatung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=120 in der du sicher jetzt schon Antworten zu deinem ausgesuchten Bike finden wirst. Die Auskunft lautet: Nimm für dieses Geld lieber ein gutes gebrauchtes (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410497)


----------



## -Sebastian- (2. Mai 2011)

Für alle, die wissen wollen, was man in 250 Tagen erreichen kann. 
In den Stufen 16 Tage, 83 Tage, 162 Tage und 250 Tage. 
Das war im März. Seit dem ist natürlich schon wieder einiges passiert 
Mein Tipp: Mit guten Trialern fahren. So lernt man am schnellsten.


----------



## Wobbi (2. Mai 2011)

danke! nu hab ich schlechte laune!


----------



## Casali (12. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Ich glaube ich bin mit 16 einer der jüngensten hier. Ich fahre seid 9 Tagen und dank der Links in diesem tread hab ich auch schon sehr viel gelernt (also für mich viel)
Ich bin drauf gekommen weil ich die Europameisterschaften vor 2 wochen in Houffalize,Belgien gesehen hab und es danach noch eine trial show von Kenny Belaey gab. 
Ich fahr zurzeit mit einem MTB (Cube LTD) und ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegt, dass ich manchmal schwierigkeiten hab, weil ich kein Trailbike hab.
Mich würde interessieren ob das wirklich einen großen unterschied macht, weil wenn ja werde ich versuchen ein bisschen Geld zusammen zutreiben und mir eins kaufen...
Falls jemand in München wohnt könnte er sich bitte bei mir melden, weil alleine üben ist irgendwie nicht der hamma

mfg Raphael

PS: nice video


----------



## litefreak (12. Mai 2011)

@ Raphael: Ich trainier bisher auch noch auf meinem Fully, der Trackstand, Hinterrad/Vorderrad versetzten etc. kann man auch damit üben.

Am WE stand ich dann das erste mal auf einem echten 26" Trialbike, und das war der Hammer. Man kommt deutlich leichter auf das Hinterrad, hat einen wesentlich direktere kontrolle über das Rad und eine angenemere Geometrie. Ich halte jedenfalls inzwischen schon ausschau nach einem passenden Rad und kratze langsam das Geld zusammen. Bis dahin wir auf dem Fully weiter geübt.


----------



## DrKraut (12. Mai 2011)

@ Raphael

hey ich bin auch 16  
ich hab vor ca 1,5 Jahren auch mit meinem ganz normalen MTB angefangen zu üben. Und hab 1 Jahr auf ein Trial gespart. Also schwierigkeiten hatte ich an meinem MTB auch einige, vorallem mit den V-Brakes im Winter. Jetz hab ich n richtiges Trial, und es ist echt geil. Die Backwheelhops, Pedalkicks usw. gehen mit dem 20" Trial einfach leichter und besser. 
Aber "trainiern" tu ich auch alleine. Find ich aber nicht ganz soo schlimm. Wäre aber sicher schöner und lustiger mit n paar Kumpelz zu Trialen. Aber ich geh glaub am WE mal an den Skater. Wird sicher spitze


----------



## Casali (12. Mai 2011)

danke hat mir weiter geholfen dann werd ich wohl sparen und solange mein MTB benutzen. Also das räderversetzen haut bei mir schon ganz gut hin das mit der balance bei den trackstands eher nicht 
Ich kann mich fast keine 20 sec drrauf halten und da fuchtel ich schon mit dem lenker rum auch wenn ich versuchen den Lenker (wie im tutorial beschrieben) auf einer seite zu lassen aber das fällt mir sehr schwer habt ihr dafür noch ein tipp oder wie lange habt ihr dafür gebraucht um es halbwegs hinzubekommen?


----------



## -Sebastian- (12. Mai 2011)

Schon mal an einer leichten Steigung probiert? So das Du das Rad ganz leicht vor und zurück rollen lässt. Das Rad rollt zurück und Du trittst wieder leicht in die Pedale. Lenker leicht eingeschlagen.


----------



## DrKraut (12. Mai 2011)

trackstand kann ich auch nicht länger als ne minute. Auch hier nochmal ein Tipp such dir ne kleine Kule im Rasen und fahre mit dem VR rein. Dann kannst du effektiv und einfach balance halten üben. Später kannst ja das mit dem Treten machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (13. Mai 2011)

Was euch beim Trackstand auch helfen könnte ist:

Versucht so langsam wie moglich und so eng wie möglich einen Kreis zu fahren.
Dabei werdet ihr merken das ihr immer wieder Punkte habt an denen ihr stehen bleibt, diese Punke versucht ihr immer länger zu halten.


----------



## Nord_rulez (13. Mai 2011)

probehalber auf ein fixie setzen, wenn es zur hand ist, damit sind trackstands am anfang ganz leicht zu erlernen


----------



## matze0179 (8. Juni 2011)

Tach,

also ich komme aus Erfurt/Thüringen bin 25Jahre jung.

ich bin früher schon gern mit dem Rad rum gehüpft  irgendwann kam dann das Auto und ich hab das Biken ganz sein gelassen... was glaub ich mein Fehler war...
 nun bin ich 25 und will wieder anfangen mit dem rum hüpfen  mal sehen was draus wird ich werde hier jetzt auf jedefall mal öfter vorbei schauen  und mir die Tipps und Tricks auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 

LG Matze


----------



## TysonMoe (9. Juni 2011)

:d


----------



## Mischi (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen!

Danke an all die fortgeschrittenen Trialer unter euch für die vielen, vielen Anregungen und Tipps.
Die Frage ob man besser mit einem 20 oder 26" Bike anfangen sollte wurde aber noch nicht geklärt.
Wie ist das nun, 20 oder 26"? Oder ist das egal?
Ich z.B. bin 1,92m groß. Ist es da besser mit einem 26" Bike anzufangen?
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Rahmengrößen bei Trial Bikes aus. Gibt es da auch Größen ähnlich wie bei MTB?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## trialelmi (10. Juni 2011)

Mischi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Danke an all die fortgeschrittenen Trialer unter euch für die vielen, vielen Anregungen und Tipps.
> Die Frage ob man besser mit einem 20 oder 26" Bike anfangen sollte wurde aber noch nicht geklärt.
> ...


Bei deiner Grösse würde ich mit dem MTB anfangen, aber auch da streiten sich die Geister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (10. Juni 2011)

Mischi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Danke an all die fortgeschrittenen Trialer unter euch für die vielen, vielen Anregungen und Tipps.
> Die Frage ob man besser mit einem 20 oder 26" Bike anfangen sollte wurde aber noch nicht geklärt.
> ...



Die Fragenzum Material sind in der Kaufberatung zuhause. Dort gabs auch schon einige Diskussionen über 20 vs. 24. vs. 26". Viel Spaß beim stöbern!


----------



## munk (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

melde mich auch mal wieder. Große Fortschritte habe ich noch nicht gemacht, liegt aber wohl auch daran, dass ich aufgrund diverser anderer Hobbies zu wenig übe  Nichtsdestotrotz würde ich gerne mal voran kommen. Ich denke dies gelingt mir aber wohl am besten, wenn mir jemand live ein paar Sachen zeigt und mich auf Fehler hinweist.

Deshalb mal die Frage, welcher *Hamburg*er sich mal öffentlich der Peinlichkeit hingeben würde mir altem Sack ein bisschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen. Könnt mich gerne per PN oder mail ([email protected]) anschreiben.

cheers,
munk

ps.: direkt mal 'ne Frage zur Stehübung. Mein linker Fuß ist der gute und deshalb vorn. Rad schlage ich deshalb nach rechts ein und versuche zu stehen. Dies gelingt auch einigermaßen. Komischerweise kann ich aber richtig gut/länger stehen wenn der linke Fuß hinten ist und das Rad trotzdem nach rechts eingeschlagen ist. Eigentlich ist dies ja nicht korrekt?! Oder zählt was funktioniert?


----------



## -Sebastian- (14. Juni 2011)

munk schrieb:


> Deshalb mal die Frage, welcher *Hamburg*er sich mal öffentlich der Peinlichkeit hingeben würde mir altem Sack ein bisschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen.



Schau doch mal in den Hamburg Fred. Kannst ja einfach mitkommen...


----------



## munk (14. Juni 2011)

-Sebastian- schrieb:


> Schau doch mal in den Hamburg Fred. Kannst ja einfach mitkommen...


 
Danke. Hab' nun auch mal da gepostet.

munk


----------



## jan_hl (14. Juni 2011)

munk schrieb:


> ps.: direkt mal 'ne Frage zur Stehübung. Mein linker Fuß ist der gute und deshalb vorn. Rad schlage ich deshalb nach rechts ein und versuche zu stehen. Dies gelingt auch einigermaßen. Komischerweise kann ich aber richtig gut/länger stehen wenn der linke Fuß hinten ist und das Rad trotzdem nach rechts eingeschlagen ist. Eigentlich ist dies ja nicht korrekt?! Oder zählt was funktioniert?


Da gibt es kein Richtig oder falsch. Wenn du spaeter in komplizierteren Gelaende faehrst kannst du dir eh nicht aussuchen wie rum du stehst, von daher ist es gut wenn du alle Kombinationen lernst.

Ganz am Anfang wuerde ich einfach hauptsaechlich das machen was am besten klappt. Dadurch hast du Spass, machst schnell Fortschritte und bist motiviert.

Vergiss halt nicht, ab und zu trotzdem mal in die andere Richtung zu huepfen/balancieren/fahren, auch wenns nicht so gut laeuft.


----------



## munk (14. Juni 2011)

...dass man beide Seiten/Richtungen trainieren soll habe ich schon mitbekommen. Mir gehts hier halt um die korrekte Fuss-und Lenker-Stellung auf dem Bike in der jeweiligen Richtung. Frage nur deshalb so hartnäckig nach, da ich mir ungerne etwas angewöhnen möchte, was dann erst später "negative" Auswirkungen hat.

Hier http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/balancieren.php
steht:

rechtes Bein (Schokoladenfuss) vorn, Lenker nach Links und los gehts

ich tue folgendes:

linkes Bein (mein Schokoladenfuss) hinten, Lenker nach rechts ... es müsste ja eigentlich das linke Bein nach vorn und der Lenker nach rechts

bitte nicht fremdschämen 

munk


----------



## jan_hl (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab meistens meinen rechten (den guten) Fuss vorne und drehe den Lenker nach rechts ein ^^

Bzw kommt es halt doch meistens auf den Untergrund an. Wenn der Boden von rechts nach links abfaellt (also rechts hoch, links tief), dann schlag ich halt nach rechts ein und umgekehrt. Wenn du den Lenker andersrum einschlagen wuerdest, dann wuerde das nicht so gut funktionieren, weil du dann nicht gut zurueckrollen kannst.


----------



## JanMu. (27. Juni 2011)

Hey also falls sich das mit dem Trialverein im Saarland noch nicht aufgeklärt hat:

In Saarbrücken befindet sich ein Trialverein ( Tsf St.Wendel)(www.tsf-st.wendel.de)


----------



## Lorba (4. August 2011)

servus zusammen  
ich bin neu in diesem thread 
dann stell ich mich mal vor:
Ich heiÃe Manuel und bin 14 Jahre jung ;D
bin 1,67m groÃ und wiege schlappe 52kg 
ich hab zu meiner Firmung ein cube attention 2011 bekommen.
und ich bin auf dem Geschmack gekommen zu trialen.
und ich hab mir gedacht das ich mir ein trial bike zulege und richtig zu trialen beginn.
und da wollt ich fragen welches rad ihr zum anfangen empfehlen kÃ¶nntet?
also mein budget (was ich mir zusammen gespart hab  )
wÃ¤re so um die 900â¬ 
ich hÃ¤tte mir schon ein paar bikes in die augen genommen
1.
atomz premier 20''
2.
echo full disk 20''
aber da man von atomz nicht wirklich viel hÃ¶rt oda liest kommt es mir komisch vor.
also bitte irgendwelche tipps 
ein herzliches danke aus bayern


----------



## pippi (10. August 2011)

fÃ¼r 900â¬ kannste dir schon was ordentliches kaufen. deine ideen sind auch nicht schlecht. zu atomz kann ich dir sagen, die sind super von der qualitÃ¤t. ist halt relativ schwer dran zu kommen und ausserdem sind die langsam aber sicher weg vom markt und keiner weiÃ ob sie zurÃ¼ck kommen. durch ihr steckachssystem wÃ¤rst du marken gebunden. such dir also lieber ne alternative. viel spass dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Am10yak (24. August 2011)

moins, bin auch neu und schließe mich mal der vorstellung an 
ich heiße güney wohne in berlin und bin ca doppelt so schwer wie lorba 

habe leider noch garkein trial aber bin vor ca. 3 wochen mal ne stunde mit nem 20 zoll gefahren und wollte nicht mehr runter... Seit dem hat es mich gepackt und ich lese in foren über trialen und habe mich dan auch mal auf die suche nach einem gemacht... Was sich als recht schwer erweist da ich 0 plan habe und ich das gefühl habe das es in berlin keine gibt  könnte so 500 bis 600 ausgeben aber wie gesagt nicht wirklich ahnung was gut is und was nicht.

zu dem habe ich mir mal alled durchgelesen was ihr alles in berlin macht und war total begeistert von. 

so des reicht ja erstmal

 ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus und
wünsche euch nen entspannten feierabend.

rin georckt !!


----------



## LC4Fun (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

toller Fred! Ich bin 38, seit ca. 5 Jahren wieder viel am biken und habe zur entlastung des Touren-Fully mir einerseits noch einen FR für den Park geholt und ein Dirt (Voltage YZ 0.2) um das zu üben, was ich seither für "trialen" hielt 

Nach nem kleinem Unfall etwas gehandicapt bin ich zufällig hierher gesurft. Ich werde jetzt mal die ganzen Tipps verinnerlichen und mich sobald Tossy1 wieder verheilt ist an die Umsetzung machen...

Und irgendwie hätte ich Lust mir nun als viertes Bike noch so ein 20" zu holen 

LG,
Holger


----------



## regenmagichnich (3. September 2011)

Gestern stand ich zum ersten mal auf meinem Bike und bin seitdem alle zwei Stunden am üben. Nun kann ich schon über 20 Sekunden auf dem Rad balancieren und ich bin süchtig. Ich über auf einer gut bewachsenen Wiese, das gibt beim balancieren mehr Wiederstand, dadurch einfacher und wenn man sich ablegt tuts nicht weh =)
Ich bin auch schon 28.

lG
Nico

PS.: Mag mir jemand erklären was gemint ist, wenn ein rahmen "flext"? Ich kann mir darunter irgendwie so rein garnichts vorstellen....


----------



## Laschpuffer (8. September 2011)

Hm, "flexen" sollte "in sich bewegen" heißen. Kann nun in viele Richtungen gehen,. I.d.R. hat man bei einem flexenden Rahmen (nicht unbedingt auf Trial bezogen) das Gefühl, dass sich beim starken Antreten das Tretlager um die Hochachse verdreht. Also sich nicht mehr im rechten Winkel zum Lenkkopf/Steuerrohr befindet. Verbildicht gesprochen: Tritt in die rechte Pedale - Tretlager geht rechts runter, Tritt links, linke Seite runter. Immer davon ausgegangen, dass der Lenkkopf senkrecht in Fahrtrichtung steht.

Kompliziert zu erklären.


----------



## pippi (8. September 2011)

oder einfach:  wenn du auf dem bike stehst bzw. fährst, sollte es sich steif anfühlen, nicht schwammig.


----------



## regenmagichnich (8. September 2011)

Ah, doch verstehe. Danke euch beiden! =)


----------



## T-bone90 (18. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin neu hier und habe direkt eine Frage.

Also ich fahre gern MTB, habe eins von Cycle Wolf mit Federgabel und V-Brakes usw.

Doch irgendwie interessiere ich mich in letzter Zeit für Trial. Ich habe es selber noch nie probiert doch mich haben die Internetvideos begeistert und ich denke, das musst du auch mal testen.

Ich möchte es nur Hobbymäßig machen.

Meine Frage wäre, wie fang ich am besten an, ich möchte ungern direkt einen Kurs machen. Kann ich anfänglich überhaupt mit dem MTB etwas schaffen? Sollte ich den Sattel ganz nach unten machen?

Ich muss erstmal schauen ob es in der Praxis überhaupt was für mich ist bevor ich mir ein Bike speziell dafür baue.

Ich bin übrigens 21 Jahre.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen bzw. Tipps geben?

Soltle ich vllt einfach mal probieren mit dem MTB etwas zu machen? Allerdings ist das sicherlich schwerer als Trial Bikes.


----------



## jan_hl (19. September 2011)

Als allerersten Schritt könntest du mal den kompletten Thread in dem du gepostet hast lesen. Und danach kannst du über die Suchfunktion im Trial-Unterforum nach den begriffen 'Anfänger' und ähnlichem suchen.

Tut mir leid dass ich dir jetzt nicht direkt weiterhelfe, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass wir das Thema nicht zum ersten Mal besprechen.


----------



## jan_hl (19. September 2011)

Gerade gefunden:

Sehr gute Videos für Einsteiger:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHcGOqDSq1k&feature=youtube_gdata_player*

(Auf Englisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (19. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun ein paar Videos angeschaut und den Thread durchgelesen.

Also ich möchte es erstmal mit einen MTB probieren.

Was ich noch nicht in Erwägung bringen konnte, mit welchen Gang fährt man optimal, ich hab 21 :-( Ich weiß das es ein kleiner sein muss oder ist der untere Bereich egal?

Weiterhin wenn man auf einen kleinen Hindernis ist mit dem Vorderrad, dann bremst man ja nicht sondern lässt das Rad auf dem Objektiv still stehen oder? Also ohne Bremse oder doch mit Bremse?

Ich versuche mich aktuell ein bisschen am Gleichgewicht fürs erste. Das ist ja die Grundvorraussetzung. Zwischendrinnen probiere ich immer kleine Hinternisse bzw auf einer kleinen Linie / Absprung zu fahren und auf dem Hinterrad ein Stück zu fahren.

Mal schauen ob ich ein paar Vorschritte mach. Ich versuche jetzt mal jeden Tag bzw. jede 2 Tage nach der Arbeit etwas zu üben. Irgendwie entspannt das auch.

//Edit: Ach und noch etwas, ich brauche dringend einen neuen Helm, habt ihr da preiswerte Tipps für mich


----------



## LC4Fun (19. September 2011)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> ...Also ich möchte es erstmal mit einen MTB probieren.
> 
> ...Was ich noch nicht in Erwägung bringen konnte, mit welchen Gang fährt man optimal, ich hab 21
> 
> ...Also ohne Bremse oder doch mit Bremse?



Meine Tipps,
...dran denken, das MTB ist für die Belastung nicht gemacht 
...Gänge klein/klein - aber so dass die Kette möglichst gerade läuft
...mit Bremse ist leichter für Dich, aber umso härter fürs Material. Man kann ne 26" Felge so auch im Stand verbiegen. Übe lieber an ner Steigung aufwärts gegen die Schwerkraft...


----------



## T-bone90 (19. September 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r die Tipps 

ICh zerbrech mir gerade etwas den Kopf (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes) an einen Helm, hat keiner einen Tipp fÃ¼r eine nuten preisgÃ¼nstigen. Will ungern gleich 80â¬ ausgeben fÃ¼r einen Helm. Gut ist allerdings wenn er auch im Nacken etwas besser schÃ¼tzt als die "normalen"

Soltle aufjedenfall einer mit LÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen sein,


----------



## coaster (19. September 2011)

Ein kleiner Tip, falls ihr kein geeignetes Gelände habt. Ich habe 2 Grundstücke für 5 Jahre gepachtet. Die Besitzer wollen dafür kein Geld. ca 20x 70 Meter. Betonrohre Steinblöcke und Baumstämme habe ich auch gratis bekommen. Ortsansässige Firmen sind oft froh, wenn sie was loswerden. Baggerfahrer, Zaunanlage und Paletten hat der Sportverein bezahlt, über den sind wir auch versichert. Jetzt noch der Papierkram...


----------



## coaster (19. September 2011)

Werde mal die Tage Bilder machen, wenn wir soweit fertig sind.


----------



## regenmagichnich (20. September 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Gerade gefunden:
> 
> Sehr gute Videos für Einsteiger:
> 
> ...




Hey Jan =)
Dein Posting ist mindestens doppelt so gut wie ein Volkshochschulkurs!
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (20. September 2011)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps
> 
> ICh zerbrech mir gerade etwas den Kopf (im wahrsten sinne des Wortes) an einen Helm, hat keiner einen Tipp für eine nuten preisgünstigen. Will ungern gleich 80 ausgeben für einen Helm. Gut ist allerdings wenn er auch im Nacken etwas besser schützt als die "normalen"
> 
> Soltle aufjedenfall einer mit Lüftungsöffnungen sein,



Bei Real gibts grad einen Stunthelm, der wird dort als BMX-Helm verkauft. 14,99 


----------



## T-bone90 (20. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mir Ã¼berlegt das man bei einem Helm lieber etwas ordentliches kaufen sollte. Deshalb will ich mal so 50â¬*ausgeben, mein Kopf wÃ¤chst ja auch nicht weiter deshalb ist er auch fÃ¼r die Zukunft.

Mir gefÃ¤llt der Fox, der hinten mehr hat doch kostet der knapp 90â¬.

Gibt es da alternativen?


----------



## jan_hl (20. September 2011)

Frag lieber im allgemeinen helm-bereich des hauptforums, da erreichst du mehr Publikum.

Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahren den Bell Faction. Im Sommer ein bisschen warm, aber davon abgesehen kann ich nichts schlechtes über ihn sagen. edit: Die schaumstoffpads haben sich gelöst, da muss ich mal neue kaufen.

http://www.bellsports.com/cycling/helmets/dirt/faction


----------



## T-bone90 (20. September 2011)

OK danke aber ich denke so ein Helm der zu ist wird es nicht


----------



## markus1980 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich bin Markus aus dem Münsterland, ich bin 31 Jahre und möchte mit dem Trial-Biken anfangen. Ich bin früher mal ne Zeit lang mit meinem GT-BMX durch die gegend gefahren und hab paar flatland Tricks drauf gehabt. Jetzt hab ich durch zufall die Videos von Danny gesehen und bin wieder neu Infiziert.

Nu zu meinen Anfänger Fragen:
1. Kennt jemand Leute aus dem Münsterland oder eventuell auch aus dem Ruhrgebiet mit denen man mal kontakt aufnehmen könnte? Um bissl zuzuschauen zu plaudern und um eventuell mal alle 3 Rahmengrössen zu testen.... ich wohne übrigens PLZ 59394 Bin Mobil und komme gerne vorbei.

2. Hab jetzt schon von mehreren gehört das ich zum trialen hauptsächlich im Street bereich am besten ein 24" oder ein 26" nehmen
sollte. Ich bin 1,86m und wiege 75kg 
Welche Rahmengrössen habt ihr? oder was würdet ihr empfehlen??

Ich möchte mir gerne ein 24" oder ein 26" Bike selber zusammenstellen
bei trialmarkt... komme so ca auf 1500 

Ist das zu heftig für einen Anfänger? würde allerdings ein paar monate dauern bis ich alles kaufen kann.

Könnte bis dahin mit meinem BMX oder MTB schon mal bissl anfangen oder?

Würde mich freuen mal einen von euch zu treffen 
oder Infos zu bekommen

lg Markus


----------



## erwinosius (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo MArkus
Zwecks Probefahren schau doch mal hier im Ruhrgebiet Rhread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325653&page=73
oder hier im Thread für Osnabrück:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529126
einfach die Leute mal anschreiben und fragen wo und wann sie fahren.

2. beim Trial gibt es keine Rahmengrößen wie beim MTB. Die Rahmen einer Sorte sind immer die gleiche Größe. Du kannst nur ein bisschen die Größe aussuchen indem du einem Rahmen mit einer anderen Geometrie nimmst (das ist aber dann schon eher für Fortgeschrittene)

3. Wenn du dir ein neues Rad kaufen willst ist das toll. Allerdings ist die Frage ob das soviel Sinn macht da man am Anfang doch eher Materialintensiv unterwegs ist. Man kann auch einfach mal im Verkaufe Thread hier (auch für Fortgeschrittene, jetzt schon mal selber suchen) nach nem günstigen gebrauchten Rad schauen. Auch immer die älteren Angebote anschaun, die gibt es oft auch noch.
Du kannst natürlich auch gerne beim Jan 1500 lassen. Vielleicht hat er auch noch was Gebrauchtes rumstehen, da kann man einfach mal anrufen und fragen.

Du kannst natürlich schon mal mit nem anderen Rad anfange. Allerdings würde ich empfehlen, nehm das MTB. Das ist dann dem Trialbike doch noch bisschen ähnlicher und die Skills lassen sich besser übertragen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## markus1980 (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke dir Erwin !!!
Hab schon in dem Ruhrpott thread jemand angeschrieben aus meiner nähe.
Ok das mit dem Rahmen war mir nicht ganz klar.
Dann reden wir lieber von der Rad-grösse.
Hab von jemanden gehört das 24 Zoll sehr wenig gefahren wird, und dadurch wird es noch schwieriger jemand zu finden der einem was zeigt.

Ich finde 20" recht klein und 26" recht groß, daher hatte ich das 24" im 
Auge...

Was denkt ihr? reicht da ne halbe Stunde Testfahrt um sich zu entscheiden?

Hoffe ich finde bald Leute aus meiner Umgebung, der Shop ist leider
400KM von mir entfernt.

lg Markus


----------



## LC4Fun (29. Oktober 2011)

markus1980 schrieb:


> Ich finde 20" recht klein und 26" recht groß, daher hatte ich das 24" im Auge...  Was denkt ihr? reicht da ne halbe Stunde Testfahrt um sich zu entscheiden?
> lg Markus



Hi, wenn Du von der Fahrtechnik auch auf dem normalen MTB profitieren willst wäre 26" nicht das schlechteste. Für richtiges trailen (ohne das ich das annähernd könnte) wirst mit 24" und kleiner mehr Spaß und Erfolg haben...

LG,
Holger


----------



## jan_hl (29. Oktober 2011)

Spaß und Erfolg kann man auch mit 26" haben! Ich finde das Quatsch, das immer rein auf die Radgrößen runterzubrechen, da es auch innerhalb der Radgrößen sehr unterschiedliche Trialbikes gibt!

Der Unterschied zwischen diesem 24er:







http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/24_inch_trials_bikes/echo_trial_2011/c50p11568.html

und diesem 24er:






http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/24_inch_trials_bikes/inspired_skye/c50p11667.html

ist sicherlich deutlich größer als zwischen dem ersten 24er und diesem 26er:






http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/26_inch_trials_bikes/echo_pure_2011/c47p11571.html


----------



## jan_hl (29. Oktober 2011)

markus1980 schrieb:


> Hab von jemanden gehört das 24 Zoll sehr wenig gefahren wird, und dadurch wird es noch schwieriger jemand zu finden der einem was zeigt.


Was meinst du mit zeigen? Dass dir jemand was beibringt? Da ist es generell egal, welche Radgröße man fährt, die Techniken sind generell bei allen Rädern die gleichen. Je nach Rad klappt das eine oder andere besser, aber mit allen Rädern kann man (fast) alles 1 zu 1 übernehmen. 




markus1980 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? reicht da ne halbe Stunde Testfahrt um sich zu entscheiden?


Das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich. Ich kenne Leute, die haben sich einmal auf ein 20" gesetzt, haben gemerkt "Das ist es!" und sind dabei geblieben. Ich habe mir vor 4 Jahren ein richtiges 26" Trialbike gekauft, fand das super und wollte nie was anderes haben. Durch Zufall hab ich mir dann vor 2 Jahre ein 24" Streettrialbike gekauft und seitdem stand das 26er mehr oder weniger in der Ecke. Demnächst werde ich das wieder aufbauen und dann vermutlich eher wieder 26" fahren.

Ich persönlich finde die günstigen 24" und 26" Räder von Inspired nicht schlecht, weil man da über den Vorbau sehr einfach zwischen einem eher streetlastigem Rad (kurzer steiler Vorbau) und einem eher "echtem" Trialbike (langer und flacher Vorbau) umbauen kann. 

Wenn man sich stattdessen für ein reinrassiges Trialbike entscheidet ist es eher schwer, damit richtig im Skatepark zu fahren. Und mit einem echten Dirt/Streetrad kann man richtiges Trial komplett vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus1980 (30. Oktober 2011)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit zeigen? Dass dir jemand was beibringt? Da ist es generell egal, welche Radgröße man fährt, die Techniken sind generell bei allen Rädern die gleichen.
> 
> Ich persönlich finde die günstigen 24" und 26" Räder von Inspired nicht schlecht
> 
> Wenn man sich stattdessen für ein reinrassiges Trialbike entscheidet ist es eher schwer, damit richtig im Skatepark zu fahren. Und mit einem echten Dirt/Streetrad kann man richtiges Trial komplett vergessen.



Ja ich meine beibringen, wenn Mann dann ein eigenes Bike hat.
Also sind die beiden Echo Bikes reine trialbikes?
Und die inspire eher ein streetbike?

Was haltet ihr von den Neon Bow Rahmen?
Ich finde sie gut aussehend und auch recht leicht.
Ich möchte eher im Streetbereich bleiben.

Kennt hier jemand Leute aus meiner Region,
Bei denen man mal zuschauen könnte?

So Münsterland/Ruhrgebiet würde mich freuen wenn
Sich jemand meldet!!

Lg


----------



## McMoor (4. November 2011)

Guten Tag liebes Forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,

<Geschichte>

Seitdem ich irgendwann in Würzburg Trialfahrer live miterleben durfte  lässt mich das ganze nicht los. Das war ca. 2 Jahre her und ich hatte  nie die Gelegenheit selber einzusteigen.
Jetzt aber bin ich mit 18 Jahren endlich mit der Schule fertig und mir  wurde als Abschlussgeschenk ein Fahrrad versprochen. Nun bin ich auch  umgezogen nach Canberra (Australien) und mir wurde gesagt die Stadt ist  langweilig, außer man betreibt Radsport - zack zugeschlagen. In voller  Euphorie hab ich ein gebrauchtes inspired Four Play Pro (wer hat sich  eigentlich diesen Namen ausgedacht? Vorspiel Pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?)  ergattert. Bis das Rad jedoch per Post hoffentlich morgen ankommt hab  ich etwas das Forum hier durchstöbert. Ist ja ein wunderbarer Ort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</Geschichte>

Hmmm da fällt mir auf mein Beitrag hat ja quasi gar keinen produktiven Sinn.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz  möchte ich mich schonmal mich bedanken für all die hilfreichen Tipps die ich hier hab finden können, die mir jegliche Fragen ersparen 
achso doch jetzt fällts mir ein: Gibts irgendwo eine Art Register für all diese Fachbegriffe was das Fahrrad angeht und Abkürzungen. Zumindest lese ich recht oft "BB" und ich hab keine Ahnung, was das bedeuten soll

Lg
Dominik


----------



## jan_hl (4. November 2011)

Da du in Canberra bist, gehe ich davon aus, dass du Englisch kannst? Falls ja, meld dich mal in diesem Forum an, da sid einige Australier vertreten, bzw. es gibt einen australischen Bereich über den du sicherlich Mitfahrer findest:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/

Aber Achtung, der Umgangston ist teilweise ein wenig... äh... seltsam...

BB ist "Bottom Bracket", auf Deutsch Tretlager  Wenn irgendwo steht +75 BB oder so, dann bedeutet das, dass das Tretlager 75 mm über der Linie zwischen vorder und hinterradachse liegt.

Eine Liste wo die ganzen Sachen erklärt sind weiss ich nicht


----------



## ecols (4. November 2011)

BB heißt "BottomBracket" also Tretlager. 

Es gibt auch einige Bike Wikis die aber leider allesamt die kritische Größe nie erreicht haben. So zum Beispiel:

http://wiki.mtb-news.de/Portal:Trial
http://fahrrad.wikia.com/wiki/Fahrrad-Wiki

Natürlich kannst du dein frisch erworbenes Wissen dort direkt eintragen, dann hilft es künftigen Neulingen gleich weiter. Als einer der "alten" übersieht man oft, dass vermeintliche Selbstverständlichkeiten für andere große Hürden darstellen (vgl "Was bedeutet denn jetzt bitte BB+50?")


----------



## Bogomir_Bötz (13. November 2011)

Hi @ all,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten im Raum Basel. Habe vor ca. einem Monat mit dem trialen angefangen. 
LG Joe


----------



## inspired800 (19. November 2011)

hier mal ein video von mir! hab mit einem 24" street trial bike von inspired vor 1 jahr angefangen!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-WbjGRaDNc[/nomedia] 
(geht leider nur mit HMA oder stealthy)


----------



## T-bone90 (19. November 2011)

Kannst du den Link anpassen, der klappt nicht?


----------



## inspired800 (19. November 2011)

der müsste funktionieren!?
http://www.rooksta.com/upload/videos/data/201111/Gs7hPS69.mp4


----------



## inspired800 (19. November 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=C-WbjGRaDNc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (19. November 2011)

Sehr geil und das nach einem Jahr ?

Cool, wie viel trainierst du denn in der Woche immer so?


----------



## inspired800 (19. November 2011)

Danke!
Alsofahr jeden tag um die 2 stunden


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2011)

Sehr gut gefahren und sehr ansprechend gedreht!
Was bist du denn vor dem einen Jahr gefahren? Mountainbike?


----------



## Christian8 (20. November 2011)

also bei mir geht keiner von den 3 Links... wills auch sehen...


----------



## manobike.Julian (20. November 2011)

Extrem geiles Video!
Wenn Du Dich jedes Jahr weiter so steigerst, dann wirst Du wohl den McAskill ablösen...   ;-)

Wirklich stark. Vorher bist Du aber bestimmt schon extrem gut BMX gefahren oder sowas, oder?


----------



## inspired800 (20. November 2011)

Bin vorher nur so mit normalen mounainbikes ein bisschen rumgehüpft! und motocross fahr ich halt noch !  
@Christian8 probier diesen vl nochmal : 
http://www.rooksta.com/video/watch/Gs7hPS69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2011)

Womit wurde das Video gedreht?


----------



## inspired800 (20. November 2011)

meinst du mit welchem zuberhör?
also stativ und camslider(selbst gebaut  )


----------



## T-bone90 (20. November 2011)

Also Leute irgendetwas mach ich falsch.

Ich übe meist alle 2-3 Tage abends für 1-2 Stunden und mache keine Fortschritte.


OK so lange trainiere ich noch nicht aber ich denke, ich geh die Sache schon falsch an. Alles irgendwie viel zu hektisch.

Ich kann noch nichtmal das Gleichgewicht richtig halten (Trackstand), kann noch nichtmal auf dem Hinterrad fahren und wenn dann nur kurz also 1-2 Meter. 

Ich trainiere bei uns immer an einer Steigung und habe dort ein paar Bordsteine wo ich immer mal rauf und runter hüpfe usw.

Was denkt ihr was mein Fehler ist?

Gerade wenn ich versuche auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren. Ich schwinge hoch und fange gleich an, schnell zu treten damit ich nicht wieder nach unten fall. Wenn ich mehr Schwung nehme krache ich über den Hinterreifen und flieg nach hinten raus. Ich kann noch nichtmal den richtigen amerikanischen Bunny Hop weil ich eben mit dem Hinterrad das nicht richtig hin bekomme. 

Habt ihr vllt hier und da einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2011)

inspired800 schrieb:


> meinst du mit welchem zuberhör?
> also stativ und camslider(selbst gebaut  )



Vor allem die Kamera würde mich interessieren 




T-bone90 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vllt hier und da einen Tipp für mich?



Mit anderen (besseren) Fahrern üben, hat mir jetzt schon bei den ersten Schritten sehr viel gebracht. Am besten suchst du dir möglichst viele unterschiedliche Leute, die dir etwas zeigen und Rückmeldung geben.
Ein Video von der eigenen Bewegung kann auch sehr hilfreich sein, wenn man seine Bewegungen bzw. Fehler analysieren möchte.


----------



## T-bone90 (20. November 2011)

Danke für die Info nur ich hab schonmal um mich herum gefragt und da gibt es leider niemand, nur eben einige KM entfernt.


----------



## manobike.Julian (20. November 2011)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> Also Leute irgendetwas mach ich falsch.
> 
> Ich übe meist alle 2-3 Tage abends für 1-2 Stunden und mache keine Fortschritte.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin auch absoluter Trial-Anfänger, fahre aber schon etwas länger sportlich Fahrrad und habe auch einen sehr Trial-Erfahrenen "Lehrer", der mir die Technik erklärt. Falls Du jemanden kennst, der Fortgeschrittener ist, hilft es sehr, sich von demjenigen die Technik erklären zu lassen.

Grundsätzlich hat es mir sehr geholfen, mit dem Körper tief über dem Rad zu bleiben, also Beine sehr gebeugt, niedriger Schwerpunkt, Arme nicht gestreckt. Wenn ich dann irgendwo hoch (fahren) will, ebenfalls erst tief hängen, dann wenn das Vorderrad oben ist den Körper nach vorne/oben schwingen. Wenn Du vorher schon zu dicht am Lenker stehst, kriegst Du das nicht mehr so gut hin und fülhst Dich im Rad eingeengt.

Beim Hüpfen auf dem Hinterrad ebenfalls tief bleiben, das Vorderrad nach jedem Hopser immer erst wieder etwas ansinken lassen, bevor Du wieder reintrittst und springst. Nicht zu hecklastig dabei werden. (Besser vorher keine Backhops üben...)

Mit der Theorie und Konzentration auf den richtigen Bewegungsablauf habe ich schneller als ich es erwartet habe schon ein paar kleine Hüpfer gelernt, dafür dass ich auf dem Bike eigentlich kein großes Talent bin. Nen klassischen Bunny Hop ohne Reintreten kann ich aber mit dem Trial Rad im Vergleich zum MTB auch nicht ordentlich. Mit dem Trial Rad reisse ich mir immer total einen ab und das Hinterrad kommt schneller von alleine hoch als das Vorderrad. Das ging mit dem Dirtbike von der Geometrie her viel einfacher...

Vielleicht hilft es Dir auch, erstmal in der Ebenen ohne Gefälle zu üben. Ich komme auch nicht klar, sobald es Neigungen oder unebenen Boden gibt. Die ersten Grundtechniken lernt man wohl besser als "Trial Flatland"...


----------



## T-bone90 (20. November 2011)

Danke für die Info, werde ich morgen mal anwenden.

Also ich wäre schon erstmal glücklich wenn ich die Balance etwas besser halten kann und mal länger auf dem Hinterrad fahren kann. Wenn ich sehe das viele auf dem Hinterrad fahren ohne reinzutreten ^^

Ich muss morgen mal probieren, leider gibt es bei uns keine gute Übungsstrecke die Flach ist. Naja ich schau mal.

Ich wäre froh wenn ich einen Verein oder erstmal einen Lehrer hätte aber bei uns ist Trial nicht ganz so vertreten eben nur einige KM entfernt.


----------



## inspired800 (20. November 2011)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Vor allem die Kamera würde mich interessieren
> 
> Nikon Coolpix p100


----------



## manobike.Julian (20. November 2011)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, werde ich morgen mal anwenden.
> 
> Also ich wäre schon erstmal glücklich wenn ich die Balance etwas besser halten kann und mal länger auf dem Hinterrad fahren kann. Wenn ich sehe das viele auf dem Hinterrad fahren ohne reinzutreten ^^
> 
> ...



Was meinst Du denn mit dem Hinterrad fahren? Manuals sind nicht gerade Trial-typisch und ich finde sie mit dem Trial Rad auch extrem schwer. Ich denke, Balance halten, mit Pedal-Kick irgendwo hoch und nach vorne springen sind so die ersten Übungen, zumindest meine ersten. Ich habe mein Rad seit 2 Wochen und war bisher 3x kurz fahren. 

Hast Du ein richtiges Trial Rad oder fährst Du mit einem Dirtbike?


----------



## T-bone90 (21. November 2011)

Hi. Also ich hab ein richtiges trial Bike. Naja ich werde heute Abend beim fahren mal schauen Vllt muss ich mir auch nur eine andere Strecke suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bone90 (21. November 2011)

Also irgendwie geh ich an der Sache falsch ran.

Habe heute versucht auf dem Hinterrad zu springen.

Aber sobald ich auf dem Hinterrad bin trete ich unwillkürlich in die Pedale und gegen die Bremse an und klar das ich so ganz schnell wieder nach unten komme ehe ich gesprungen bin.

Und wenn ich mal oben bin und nicht trete dann krieg ich nichtmal einen kleinen Hopser hin und falle sofort nach vorne.


----------



## manobike.Julian (21. November 2011)

T-bone90 schrieb:


> Also irgendwie geh ich an der Sache falsch ran.
> 
> Habe heute versucht auf dem Hinterrad zu springen.
> 
> ...



Versuch es mal so:

- Körperschwerpunkt mittig und tief über dem Bike (nicht zu weit nach hinten hängen)
- Beine recht stark gebeugt, Knie eher nach aussen als "x-beinig"
- Arme nicht gestreckt wie beim Manual, sondern locker gebeugt
- Pedalstellung mit dem "guten" Fuß vorne (in der Regel der, mit dem man beim Weitsprung abspringt, der hintere Fuß ist in der Regel der, mit dem man beim Fußball schießt)
- guter Fuß leicht zurück (Kurbeldrehung) und leichter aber "bestimmter" (kurzer) Tritt mit dem guten Fuß ins Pedale (nicht mehr als ne viertel Umdrehung), danach das Pedal wieder zurückdrehen
- gleichmäßiger leichter Zug dabei am Lenker (nicht heftig reissen, das Vorderrad komt durch den Pedal Kick hoch)
- dabei nicht zu hecklastig werden, so dass Du nicht nach hinten überzukippen drohst oder absrpingen musst (deswegen vorher auch besser keine Backhops üben, so gewöhnst Du Dich daran, zu weit hinten zu hängen)
- wenn das Vorderrad ein Stück gestiegen ist, ziehst Du die Hinterradbremse
- jetzt hältst Du kurz mit gezogener Bremse inne und stehst einen Moment auf dem Hinterrad
- Dein Vorderrad fällt leicht ab
- in dem Moment öffnest Du die Bremse und trittst wieder leicht rein, dabei solltest Du schon von alleine leicht nach vorne hüpfen
- alles locker und entspannt angehen, keine Hektik dabei
- Du "landest" mit gezogener Bremse und stehst wieder ganz kurz auf dem Hinterrad, bis Dein Vorderrad anfängt zu sinken
- Bremse auf
- Pedal Kick
- ...

Soweit meine Theorie. Probier einfach mal ein Bisschen aus. Ich habe auch erst ein paar mal geübt und schaffe wenn es gut läuft so sechs bis maximal sieben kleine Hüpfer, bis ich die Kontrolle verliere bzw. seitlich wegkippe. Ich denke, Übung macht den Meister...


----------



## T-bone90 (21. November 2011)

Dankeschön werd ich direkt übermorgen ausprobieren =)


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe ein paar Probleme mit dem static hop:

Ich drehe mich oft nach rechts und es fällt mir schwer auf der stelle stehen zu bleiben. wenn ich es schaffe mich nicht zu drehen springe ich immer weiter nach hinten. Nach links drehen klappt nicht.

Fragen:
1. Wie geht ihr mit der Bremse um? Haltet ihr die vordere permanent geschlossen? Öffnet ihr die hintere bei jedem Hop oder nur alle paar male (das vordere Pedal kommt ja hoch)

Was ich kann: 

-Rocking (nach rechts und Links, nach rechts besser als nach links, beliebig lange)
-Hinterrad versetzen (nach links bis 180° nach rechts vielleicht 120° aber nicht immer reproduzierbar)
-Endo-drop von kleinen borsteinen
-Vorderrad versetzen (nach rechts gut, nach links weniger)
-ca. 1m rückwärtsfahren, anhalten und wieder anfahren

Danke für hinweise!

Gruß


----------



## MatzeD (4. Dezember 2011)

Fragen: (von Jetpilot)
1. Wie geht ihr mit der Bremse um? Haltet ihr die vordere permanent geschlossen? Öffnet ihr die hintere bei jedem Hop oder nur alle paar male (das vordere Pedal kommt ja hoch)


Antworten:

Also zu dem Thema Vorderbremse..Ich halte sie permanent gedrückt.Hat aber keinen weiteren Effekt denke ich,und die hintere öffne ich bei jedem kleinen Hop..Ich weiß nicht wie andere es machen,aber mit gedrückter bremse auf der stelle hüpfen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen..


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Dezember 2011)

ok, danke. Wird immer besser hab ich festgestellt. Ich halte es so, dass ich die hintere bremse periodisch öffne, genau dann wenn das HR in der luft ist). Nur finde ich das mittlerweile überproportional anstrengend (wenn ich so 20 hops hintereinander mache) Normal oder legt sich das mit der Zeit? Leech sagt in seinen videos ja auch, dass es eine eher kraftzehrende technik ist, aber ich triefe nach zwei minuten dermaßen, das ist nicht mehr schön....


----------



## Stratowski (5. Dezember 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ... Leech sagt in seinen videos ja auch, dass es eine eher kraftzehrende technik ist, aber ich triefe nach zwei minuten dermaßen, das ist nicht mehr schön....



Ist auch recht anstrengend, und Anfangs macht man die Übungen nicht sehr effektiv. Zu allem Überfluss fehlt noch ein nennenswerter Fahrtwind.
Ich vermute deswegen machen die Profitrialer auch viele Videos in luftiger Höhe. Man schwitzt einfach weniger. 

Edit: Bestes Beispiel, das Gondelvideo.. finde ich leider gerade nicht


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Dezember 2011)

wir müssen nochmal üben gehen...


----------



## Stratowski (5. Dezember 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> wir müssen nochmal üben gehen...



Jo,
leider ist der Wetterbericht wie immer nicht zuverlässig.
Genug OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans-Wurst (12. Dezember 2011)

Hello, I´m Danny Macaskill and I´m very proud of all of you

Nein, ganz im Gegenteil ich bin nicht Danny, aber ein Verehrer des selben.
Thomas, 41 (womit der Schnitt weiter nach oben geht). Ich habe mir ein Trailbike bestellt, um im Winter ein bissl an meinen Fahrkünsten zu feilen. Nach 10-jähriger Babypause habe ich wieder zum Mountainbiken gefunden und bin heute unsicher als früher im Trail. Nach mehreren Abstiegen vor dem Anhalten bin ich hier angekommen und versuch´s einfach mal mit einem Trialbike in der Tenne mit einigen Hindernissen. 

Sind hier Leute aus dem Raum Miesbach/Schliersee? Bräuchte evtl. Nachhilfe.



Ach ja, wie kriegt man eigentlich ein Hinterrad ohne Clickies und Kleber in die Luft?


----------



## Jetpilot (12. Dezember 2011)

im Rad verkanten, merkste auf dauer gut in den schultern.
Das trial was bringt kann ich bestätigen, nach drei wochen auf dem ding fahr ich trails wirklich ganz anders vom gefühl her...


----------



## Angelo Berlin (12. Dezember 2011)

Hans-Wurst schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie kriegt man eigentlich ein Hinterrad ohne Clickies und Kleber in die Luft?



1. Finde heraus welcher dein "Schokofuß" ist. - Lass dich dazu mal von jemandem schubsen, der Fuß mit dem du dich abfängst ist es dann. dieser Fuß gehört dann bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung nach vorn.

2. Stell dich auf dein Rad, so dass dein Schokofuß auf dem Boden und der andere Fuß bei waagerechten Kurbeln auf der hinteren Pedale ist.

3. Lasse die Fußspitze des hinteren Fußes nach unten zeigen, dabei dreht sich die Pedale senkrecht. Nun kannst du mit dem Fuß nach hinten gegen das Pedal drücken und daran das Hinterrad hochziehen als wäre es festgeklebt.

4. Versuche das nun mal bei langsamen rollern und beiden Füßen auf den Pedalen. Hinterer Fuß gen Boden zeigen -> und nach oben rupfen.


----------



## regenmagichnich (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich will endlich meinen ersten Sturz erleben und hoffentlich wird es kein schlimmer, wegen der Psyche. Ich möchte einen ganz harmlosen Sturz, damit ich denken kann:"ach das ist also ein Sturz, dann fahr ich mal weiter wa."  Ein heftiger Sturz mit Flechte im Gesicht und so wäre für mich wahrscheinlich ein traumatisches Erlebnis. Was habt ihr so an Protektoren? Wie schlimm war euer erster Sturz? Was habt ihr danach gefühlt (außer Schmerz)?

Im Allgemeinen möchte ich durch diese Fragen erreichen, entspannter an Sprünge und Tricks heran zu gehen.

lG
Nico


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Dezember 2011)

nicht trial, aber ich hab mal ein 7m gap mit ca. 40 km/h verbockt (vor dem absprung fuß weg vom pedal) und es war glimpflich (nichtmal blauer fleck, bisschen verspannter oberschenkel am tag danach). Seitdem is essig mit dicken sprüngen, aber eher aus vernunft nicht aus angst. bei trial wär meine größte sorge gegen irgentwelche pfosten zu springen oder kettenriss...


----------



## LC4Fun (14. Dezember 2011)

regenmagichnich schrieb:


> Wie schlimm war euer erster Sturz? Was habt ihr danach gefühlt (außer Schmerz)?
> lG
> Nico



...Du bist ja locker  Also Tossy1 rechts, Tossy 1 links, Schlüsselbein angebrochen, Bänderanriss linker Knöchel, diverse Prellungen, 30 fehlende Minuten im Lebenslauf ...ist so die Bilanz der letzten 2 Jahre... mit dem Freerider. Beim Trail würd es sich vermutlich auf Schienbein, Knöchel und die eine oder andere Stauchung/Zerrung beschränken...

und, motiviert?

LG,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## regenmagichnich (14. Dezember 2011)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...und, motiviert?
> 
> LG,
> Holger




Trial ist nicht die erste extreme Sportart die ich betreibe, ich war auch schon recht erfolgreich auf Inlinern unterwegs, da gabs bei mir jede menge blaue Flecken und ein wenig Blut, allerdings bin ich Protektormäßig immer gut ausgerüstet. Und DU bist ja erst recht locker drauf, hast du denn garkein schiss um dein Leben oder um ziemliche schmerzen oder lebenslanges Krüppeldasein?
Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Schienbeinen, warum müssen die geschützt sein? Wegen den bissigen Pedalen wenn man abrutscht? Ich hätte Fußball Schienbeinschoner, reichen die?

lG
Nico


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. Dezember 2011)

Schienbeinschoner sind gerade für Anfänger wie uns empfehlenswert.. Solche vom Fußball sollten ausreichen, da es besonders darum geht, dass die Schienbeine vor den Pedalen geschützt werden..

Bisher gab es in meiner ganzen Radfahrzeit nur einen "schlimmeren" Sturz, konnte den Trail zwar zuende runterrollen, aber schön wars nicht.
Beim Trial habe ich seitdem meine Kette gerissen ist schon etwas mehr Angst, dass mir das nicht nur beim Rollen sondern bei einer anderen Aktion passiert.. Hoffentlich wirkt sich das nicht zu stark auf die gemachten Fortschritte aus..


----------



## Onze80 (14. Dezember 2011)

Kann nur zustimmen, dass Schienbeinschoner Pflicht sind... gibt zwar schlimmere Verletzungen als ein Pedal im Schienbein aber Schmerzhaft ist es, und hinterlässt unschöne Narben.

Ansonsten beim Trial bisher 2mal Fußgelenk geprellt/gestaucht... beide male bei nem hohen Drop an der Absprungkante hängen geblieben -> frontlastige Flugphase -> im Affekt den Fuß vom Pedal genommen und das ganze Gewicht einbeinig abgefangen -> jeweils 2 Wochen dicker Fuß und mit Krücken rumgehumpelt


----------



## Hans-Wurst (15. Dezember 2011)

Mal grundsätzlich eine Frage: Ich vertrete ja die Meinung, es darf nicht am Material scheitern 

Drum wollte ich mit einem Inspired Fourplay einsteigen. 

Nun sah ich bei einem Specialized Händler ein P-Series mit 26 Zoll. Da kann man jetzt nicht wirklich vergleichen, oder?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Dezember 2011)

Das sind Street und Dirt-Räder.. Die Geometrie ist nicht auf Trial ausgelegt.. Die Tretlager sind deutlich zu niedrig.


----------



## Hans-Wurst (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke, dann lag ich richtig


----------



## Ace86 (16. Dezember 2011)

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Schienbeinen, warum müssen die geschützt  sein? Wegen den bissigen Pedalen wenn man abrutscht? Ich hätte Fußball  Schienbeinschoner, reichen die?


Aus aktuellem Anlass: man sollte Schienbeinschoner tragen, damit sowas nicht passiert:






Nachdem das Blut einigermaßen entfernt war musste ich leider auch noch feststellen, dass man durch die Wunde den Knochen sieht. Ich hatte übrigens Schienbeinschoner an, die waren aber nicht hoch genug.


----------



## To-bi-bo (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja.. schön ist anders.. Hatte leider meine Schienbeinschoner noch zuhause und eine kurze Hose an:


----------



## Michunddich (17. Dezember 2011)

Boah..! Mit dem Bild kannst du ins Kunstmuseum!


----------



## regenmagichnich (17. Dezember 2011)

IHHHHHH Blut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Turner (4. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre mit Helm (klar, der muss eigentlich nicht extra erwähnt werden) und mit Handschuhen. Schienbeinschoner, naja...ich hänge ein Bild an wie mein Schienbein nach ca. 10 Wochen "Trial" aussieht. Eigentlich sollte ich Schienbeinschoner tragen, aber ich find' sie so verdammt unbequem...





Den schlimmsten Sturz hatte ich vor zwei Wochen, bei einem Bunnyhop to Manual über ein Hindernis. Ich bin rückwärts abgestiegen und mit dem Ellbogen auf Beton gefallen. Die Schmerzen strahlten in den ganzen Arm, und zwar so stark, dass ich nichtmal mehr die Bremse ziehen konnte. Gott sei Dank nichts ernstes, sondern wirklich nur stark angeschlagen.



Noch eine Frage zum trialen, und zwar habe ich erst vor ein paar Wochen damit angefangen. Zur Verfügung habe ich aber nur eines meiner Dirtbikes (26", ca. 13kg, 180mm Disc v/h). Ist es überhaupt möglich damit etwas ordentliches hinzubekommen oder benötigt man wirklich einen speziellen Trialrahmen? Ich möchte keine Wettbewerbe fahren, nur für mich zum Spaß. Bisher klappen einfache Dinge die Rear Wheel Hops, Treppen steigen, auf Hindernisse bis ca. 60cm klettern, 180s im fahren usw. ganz gut.


----------



## trialelmi (4. Januar 2012)

Helm ist das wichtigste. Naja trial geht mit jedem Rad mehr oder weniger. Wenn Du mehr Geschmack dran findest, wirst Du sicher selber mal über ein anderes Rad nachdenken. 13 Kg wog mein altes Stahlmonty glaub ich mal 1994 so rum... Die leichtesten sind so bis 8 Kg im Moment, jedoch wäre mir die Haltbarkeit wichtiger. Je leichter umso einfacher gehts logischerweise auch höher.


----------



## Snap4x (15. Januar 2012)

Soo versuche auch mal mit Trial anzufangen.
Habe mich zurückentwickelt. Von 250 mm FW am heck zu 0 mm 
Also über DH dann zum Freerider.
Habe mir dann neben den Freerider letztes Jahr ein Specialized P1 Crmo geholt, was ich für Pumptracks und ein bissl 4x benutzen wollte.
Hab aber dadurch meine Liebe zum 4x'en gefunden und habe die Parts verkauft und jetzt einen reinrassigen 4x'er aufgebaut.
Da ich aber allerdings schon davor so ein bissl getricks habe auf den Boden/Straße/Parkplatz fiel mir auf einmal es schwerer. 
Jetzt brauchte ich also noch was zum spielen, was auch stabilere Sachen dran hat.
Ein Dirt wollte ich nicht. Und Trial wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren.
Hab ein günstiges Angebot bekommen und fange jetzt, mit 21, mit Trial an.
Rad ist ein Zoo Lynx 20". Hoffe meine Wahl bzw. mein Angebot is nicht ganz so verkehrt 

PS: Kommt hier jemand aus GE oder Essen, Bochum?


----------



## markus1980 (16. Januar 2012)

Hab vor einer Woche auch mit dem Trial angefangen. Ich komme aus dem Münsterland
plz 59394 Würde mich freuen wenn sich Leute aus der nähe melden würden um gemeinsam zu biken. 
lg markus


----------



## Snap4x (26. Januar 2012)

So jetzt frag ich ma hier 
Wie mit Trial beginnen wenn man noch nie auf ein Trial-Bike stand zuvor und auch kein Dirt gefahren ist und halt mit Trixxen bisher nix mit am Hut hatte.
Was kann man als erstes machen? Bin grad nur die Straße einmal rauf und runter gefahren.
Bin noch ein bissl wackelig.
Ich hab dabei bemerkt das meine Schulter fast übern Lenker hängen.
Ist das Normal?


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Januar 2012)

Das ist normal und es geht wieder weg (nach ein zwei tagen), das geht nämlich tierisch auf die schultern. Wenn du erstmal sicher auf dem Trialbike bist, fühlt sich plötlich jedes CC an wie ein fetter DH (tretlager tiefer und vorderrad ist so groß und soooo weit weg).

Üb mal dieses rocking (wippst von vorn nach hinten, nach vorn) und trackstand. Wenn du rocking sicher kannst, versuch dich mal gezielt seitlich damit zu bewegen. Am anfang wirst du tentenziell weg von der seite deines schokoladenfußes besser können, irgentwann in beide richtungen. Wenn du das kannst, versuch stufen seitlich hoch zu kommen. Dich ums vorderrad zu drehen, kommt von selbst.

Ich habs danach gelernt, aber vielleicht ist es nicht schlecht das schon früher zu machen, versuch auf der stelle zu hüpfen. Am anfang schlaucht das ziemlich, aber dran bleiben, das kommt und ist irgentwann ganz einfach, besonders wenn du mit dem hr auf hindernissen stehst kostet es wenig kraft.
Du wirst dabei eher nach hinten springen, und zur seite deines vorderen fußes, ausserdem wirst du dich einfacher in die richtung drehen, in die deine hüfte zeigt (also bei links vorne einfacher nach rechts). Beide richtungen gehen aber nach einer zeit.

Du kannst damit schon treppen seitlich hoch und stufen runterspringen.

Backwheelhops gehen auch recht schnell zu lernen. Ryan Leech empfiehlt, erst mit dem vorderrad auf ein kniehohes hinderniss zu klettern und dann aus dem normalen hüpfen nach hinten zu gehen und so den punkt zu suchen auf dem HR zu springen.
Ich habe es so gelernt, dass ich aus dem Stand das Vorderrad hochgezogen habe, bis ich nach hinten gekippt bin. Am anfang bin ich hier immer abgestiegen (um sicherheit zu bekommen) und irgentwannmal einfach gehüpft. Du wirst am anfang nach hinten hüpfen (weil du am lenker ziehst) und irgentwannmal schaffst du es so auf der stelle zu hüpfen und dich dabei zu drehen.

Weiter kann ich dir nicht sagen, mehr kann ich noch nicht


----------



## ecols (27. Januar 2012)

Wie beginnen: Erstens viel kucken, lesen  und probieren. Schau dich im Forum um, es gibt fast kein Thema, das ncoh nicht behandelt wurde. Beim Trial steht man schon sehr weit vorne im Vergleich zu anderen Bike Disziplinen. Mit der Zeit wirst du ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln.

Hier einmal ein paar Beginner Videos. Geh auf jeden Fall mit anderen fahren, da lernst du an einem Tag mehr als in einem Monat alleine. Nur keine Scheu, Trialer sind ein nettes Volk.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6692034"]Beginner "how to" video on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10772712"]Mastering The Art Of Trials by Ryan Leech on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Lateiner (15. Februar 2012)

-OX- schrieb:


> Als Lektüre für den Anfang:
> No Way. Bike Trial Tricks
> Delius Klasing Verlag
> ISBN: 3768807924​
> ...


Gibts des buch überhaup noch weil ich finde des leider nirgends und is die DVD auch auf deutsch? Ich kann zwar englisch aber die ganzen fachwörter und auf deutsch versteht mans halt einfach besser


----------



## -OX- (15. Februar 2012)

Also das Buch ist wirklich etwas vergriffen 

Aber hier solltest du es bekommen 
http://tinyurl.com/72249x4

DVD´s sind mir nur in englisch bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (15. Februar 2012)

Was stehtn im Buch so drine ?


----------



## -OX- (16. Februar 2012)

Inhalt:
 1.Einführung.....................6
 2.Balancieren....................8
 3.Räderversetzten...............16
 5.Locker über Hindernisse.......24
 6.Heiße Abfahrten...............32
 7.So rollst Du rückwärts........52
 8.Statue of Liberty.............60
 9.Wheelie.......................66
10.Nose-Wheelie ................74
11. Hop and Go..................82

usw.. usw.... 

das Buch hat ca. 125 Seiten.
Und erwarte nicht das du durch das Buch plötzlich etwas kannst !
Das Buch beschreibt nur wie verschiedene Basics ausgeführt werden und
gibt Tipps dazu.

Trial ist (Gott sei dank) eben eine Sportart bei der du eben nur weiter kommst wenn du Real trainierst.
und außerdem muss man extrem infiziert sein um dann so lange zu Trainieren bis es dann auch nach Trial aussieht.


----------



## Lateiner (16. Februar 2012)

Was ist Statue of Liberty ?


----------



## trialelmi (16. Februar 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Was ist Statue of Liberty ?








Google hätte Dir auch geholfen...


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Februar 2012)

will auch! Könnt ihr das und wie lange habt ihr gebraucht?


----------



## Lateiner (16. Februar 2012)

ich auch 
Jetzt ma ne dumme frage :
Wie geht des ne stufe hoch zu "fahren" ohne mit dem Rockring hängen zu bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Das_Playmobil (16. Februar 2012)

Einfach das Hinterrad mit den Füßen hochziehen, während man sein komplettes Gewicht auf das Vorderrad bringt.


----------



## Lateiner (17. Februar 2012)

Und wenn die Stuffe so hoch is dass man net mit 2 Rädern gleichzeitig auf dem Boden oder die Stufe stehen kann. Also richtig hoch (des werde ich zwar nie schaffen aber gut zu wissen).
Gibts eigentlich solche viedeod wie von Rian Leech auf deutsch ,halt so tutorials oder so. Es gibt welche auf Niederländisch aber da verstehe ich noch weniger
Gibts irgendwelche Biketrialkurse möglichst in der nähe von Würzburg Bitte net viel weiter weg als so ca. 2,5 Stunden


----------



## trialelmi (17. Februar 2012)

Schau doch mal bei Wettbewerben in deiner Nähe vorbei. Da kann man sich viel anschauen und auch lernen. Termine findest Du auf meiner Seite. Sulz am Eck 180 km, Schatthausen 150km oder Hornberg 200km entfernt.


----------



## Lateiner (17. Februar 2012)

Ok da schau ich ma . Mein Papa geht eh öffter auf trialläufe halt mit Motorrädern aber da fahren auch oft welche mit Fahrrädern rum


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Und wenn die Stuffe so hoch is dass man net mit 2 Rädern gleichzeitig auf dem Boden oder die Stufe stehen kann. Also richtig hoch (des werde ich zwar nie schaffen aber gut zu wissen).
> Gibts eigentlich solche viedeod wie von Rian Leech auf deutsch ,halt so tutorials oder so. Es gibt welche auf Niederländisch aber da verstehe ich noch weniger
> Gibts irgendwelche Biketrialkurse möglichst in der nähe von Würzburg Bitte net viel weiter weg als so ca. 2,5 Stunden



Soweit ich weiß nennt sich das dann "hooking". Du machst dann glaube ich einen bunnyhop gegen die wand/das Hinderniss und hakst dich mit dem VR oben ein, dann benutzt du das Rad quasi als Steighilfe und kommst dann nach oben. Nein ich kann das nicht, habs nur mal gehört, darum kein anspruch auf richtigkeit.


----------



## ecols (18. Februar 2012)

Das ist schon nochmal ein ganz anderer Level. Hochfahren kann man senkrechte Stufen bis etwa einen Meter, evtl auch 110. Das ist in erster Linie vom Skill, aber auch von der Radlänge abhängig.
Der Trick ist, dass das Vorderrad nicht komplett auf dem Hinderniss stehen muss, sondern es schon reicht wenn das Rad unterhalb der Achse die Kante berührt. In diesem Moment wirft man sein Gewicht nach vorne über den Lenker und steht (hoffentlich) oben. Wenn man mit dem Rockring anstößt ist das ein Zeichen dafür dass man zu nah am Hindernis ist. DAs kann daran liegen dass man zu schnell ist und die Bewegung nicht zügig genug ausführen kann, oder aber dass man versucht sein Rad komplett auf dem Hindernis abzulegen.
Meine ersten Hochfahrversuche (nach etwa einem halben Jahr Trial) sahen so aus: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=473973033462


----------



## Lateiner (18. Februar 2012)

Nicht schlecht des Video Ich fahre zwar auch schon ca. 1 Jahr trial hab mir aber erst vor kurzem n richtiges trialbike gekauft binaber noch lange net so weit


----------



## ecols (19. Februar 2012)

Inzwischen geht das schon etwas flüssiger  Und auch höher. An guten Tagen fahr ich nen Meter hoch.


----------



## Lateiner (19. Februar 2012)

Ich übe immer erst bei mir im Hof mit Paletten und wenn ichs kann fahre ich im Park dass mich nicht jeder sieht wenn ich hinfalle weil die Dirbike bei uns lachen dann immer weil die meinen dass des jeder kann  Und so hoch traue ich mich eh noch net


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Februar 2012)

Dirt kann so gesehen auch jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (19. Februar 2012)

Stimmt
Wenn ich ne höhere stufe hoch will bleib ich immer mitm Hinterrad hängen also ich komm grad so hoch weil ich nicht dazu komme des Hinterrad hochzuziehen gibts da irgendeinen trick?


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Februar 2012)

Beim Rocking tue ich mich manchmal etwas schwer.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlU5xV7bKSQ&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL7354BB735C90255A"]rocking      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Das zielgenaue versetzen des Hinterrads und das Rocking auf der Stelle sind kein Problem. Ich tue mich schwer, wenn es darum geht das Vorderrad zu versetzen.. Wenn ich am Lenker ziehe, dann bewirke ich damit keine Drehung des Rads.. Kann es sein, dass man das Rad mehr durch die Körperspannung und damit auch durch die Pedale dreht? Oder ist es doch mehr Gewichtsverlagerung?
Helft mir bitte, damit das Vorderrad demnächst auch mal da landet wo es hinsoll..


----------



## Jetpilot (23. Februar 2012)

wenn du nach links willst mit dem VR, lenk nach rechts ein und umgekehrt, dadurch geht es einfacher


----------



## Das_Playmobil (23. Februar 2012)

Das Körpergewicht solltest du natürlich auch in die entsprechende Richtung verlagern


----------



## Trailer3.0 (23. Februar 2012)

Hab auf Youtube meine "Meister" gefunden:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n08lvtdK_04"]mista wong trials bike sidehop tutorial      - YouTube[/nomedia]


der hört sich wie mein Karatelehrer an


----------



## Lateiner (25. Februar 2012)

tragt ihr beim fahren Protektoren ? Weil helm is klar aber sowas wie rückenpazer oder fürs schienbein ? Is zwar rech praktisch ich hab seit anfang der Ferien zwei offene schienbeine


----------



## trialelmi (25. Februar 2012)

An den Schienbeinen trage ich immer welche.


----------



## Lateiner (25. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube des mach ich auch bald  zumintest wenn ich die ersten backwheelhops mache


----------



## Lateiner (5. März 2012)

Habt ihr irgentwelche speziellen Trialschuhe an oder ganz "normale"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (6. März 2012)

Ich nutze Montyschuhe. Wichtig ist eine griffige Weiche Sohle, damit Du die Pedale quasi mit dem Schuh festklammern kannst.


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. März 2012)

Ich nutze ausrangierte Vans Bearcat Straßen/Skateschuhe.. Die Waffelsohle hat für mich beim normalen Mountainbiken und beim Erlernen der Trial-Skills immer genug Grip gehabt, vom Pedal abrutschen kann man mit jedem Schuh einmal..
Das gute an den Vans Bearcat ist, dass sie nicht zu tief sind, guten Halt im Schuh haben und eng schnürbar sind.. Bin zum Biken mit diesen Schuhen bisher am zufriedensten und überlege momentan mir ein neues Paar zu kaufen, da die Pins der Pedale die Sohle total zerrissen haben (nach 1,5 Jahren).

(Aber auch die besten Schuhe helfen nichts, wenn du es nicht im Schlaf beherrscht das Hinterrad ohne die Vorderradbremse anzuheben.. Das ist einfach eine Schlüsseltechnik für den BunnyHop, Backwheelhops, das Hochfahren von Stufen etc.)


----------



## Lateiner (6. März 2012)

Ok dann brauch ich keine besonderen ich fahre mit All Star ox.


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. März 2012)

Die wären mir persönlich zu wenig, was ich da an den Füßen hätte und über den Grip der Sohle kann ich jetzt nix sagen.. (Vans sind zwar keine Mountainbikeschuhe, werden aber von vielen wegen dem guten Grip gefahren)


----------



## billybear (7. März 2012)

Soo ich will mir auch ein Trialbike zulegen. Vorab aber die Frage, wie lange braucht es, bis man die Basics kann und dann so auf höhere Objekte kommt, wieder runter, auf dem Hinterrad auf ein neues Objekt springen etc... Frage kommt von einem downhiller und nicht gerade grobmotoriker, also lerne meistens schnell. Kann auch gut Einrad fahren...

Nicht, weil ich nicht lernen will, aber einfach so als Anhaltspunkt, da man nur durch stetiges Lernen die Motivation behalten kann... meinstens


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. März 2012)

Das hängt natürich enorm davon ab, was du schon kannst und wieviel du übst.. Wichtig ist auch, möglichst viel mit anderen Fahrern zu fahren, da kann man sich vieles abgucken.. Ich fahre jetzt seit Ende Oktober, mit Schlechtwetter- und Handgelenksschmerzenbedingter 2 Monats-Fahrpause, also knapp 3 Monate und bin momentan dabei den Backwheelhop häufiger als 1 mal hinzubekommen.. Hinterradversetzen klappt in eine Richtung schon sehr gut (150°) und in die andere eher schlecht (60-80°)... Endo klappt eigentlich ohne Nachdenken und Rückwärtsfahren geht mal einen Meter und mal 2,5 Meter weit.. Hindernisse hochfahren geht je nach Tagesform mal besser und mal schlechter, mehr als 50cm sind aber noch nicht drin..
Ansonsten klappen Trackstand und Hinterradanheben immer besser, im Schlaf kann ich das leider noch nicht..
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlU5xV7bKSQ"]rocking      - YouTube[/nomedia] habe ich in den letzten Tagen auch ein paarmal geübt und kann es jetzt schon relativ konstant ohne größere Probleme..
Bunnyhop und Wheelie lernen stehen noch auf der To-Do Liste, natürlich übe ich nebenbei immernoch die Basics.. Treppensteigen möchte ich bald nochmal vernünftig hinkriegen.. 
Ich übe ohne andere Trialfahrer, hatte leider erst 2 mal das Glück mit anderen fahren zu können, hat mir aber jedesmal sehr viel gebracht!
Noch zur Info, ich bin vorher ca. 2 Jahre mal mehr und mal weniger traillastige Touren gefahren und war öfter mal im Bikepark..

Um das ganze wirklich als Trial bezeichnen zu können braucht es bei mir sicher noch mindestens ein halbes Jahr, wenn ich weiterhin regelmäßig fahren gehe..

Wie lange das bei dir dauert kann man natürlich nicht sagen, das hängt auch einfach davon ab, wie schnell du brauchst um manche Bewegungen zu begreifen (Der Backwheelhop hat mich zum Beispiel sehr viel Überwindung gekostet, da er einfach relativ unnatürlich ist und mir niemand den Ablauf vormachen konnte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billybear (7. März 2012)

Ok danke für die Info. Also Trackstand mach ich gelegentlich wenn die Ampel rot ist mit meinem normalem Velo Weelie kann ich ein bisschen aber obs mit dem Trial rad auch klappt wird sich zeigen... 

Next Step bei dir wäre dann also in die Höhe zu gehen? Das ist eben das, was Trial für mich interessant macht... hochspringen, traversieren usw


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. März 2012)

billybear schrieb:


> Next Step bei dir wäre dann also in die Höhe zu gehen? Das ist eben das, was Trial für mich interessant macht... hochspringen, traversieren usw



Ja, ich hoffe, dass ich bald ein paar mehr Sachen kann ohne darüber nachzudenken.. Backwheelhops können eigentlich alles Trialfahrer ohne darüber nachzudenken, da fehlt es bei mir einfach noch an Übung und an Mut die Bewegung umzusetzen..

Ich würde aber sagen, dass man mit regelmäßiger Übung nach etwa einem Jahr was machen kann, was aussieht wie Trial  

Edit:/ Wäre vielleicht nicht unwichtig für deine Entscheidung wo du herkommst.. Es gibt einige Trialer-Hochburgen und andere Städte, wo fast niemand fährt..


----------



## billybear (7. März 2012)

Naja, ich komme aus der Schweiz und glaube nicht, dass hier gross Trial gefahren wird. Gibt zwar auch coole Videos aber aus meiner Nähe kenne ich niemanden. Ein Kollege möchte anfangen Street BMX zu fahren, mit dem würd ich dann halt meist fahren. Sonst kenn ich jemanden der Trial anfängt, aber der wohnt weiter weg, man würde sich halt am weekend mal treffen. da ich aber am weekend wohl eher downhillen gehen wäre halt trial perfekt um am abend unter der woche jeweils zu fahren..


----------



## Sherco (7. März 2012)

Ich hatte die backwheelhops nach knapp einer Woche ganz gut. Danach ging es an die anderen Techniken. Ich habe allerdings nicht bei 0 angefangen,da ich vorher ewig Motorrad-Trial gefahren bin.


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. März 2012)

Ich hab mich in der ersten Phase (knapp 2 Monate, danach 2 Monate Pause) auch kaum mit den Backwheelhops beschäftigt, da meine Versuche immer kläglich gescheitert waren, habe ich da lieber das Hinterradversetzen, Trackstand und Hochfahren geübt.

Seitdem ich wieder auf dem Bike bin habe ich mir öfter mal ein paar Technik-Videos zu den Backwheelhops angeschaut und versucht die Bewegung zu verstehen und gestern hat es zum ersten mal "reproduzierbar" geklappt.. Gerade eben war ich knapp 2 Stunden fahren und habe immer so 2-3 Stück hinbekommen..

Was mich etwas wundert ist, dass ich nicht nach hinten wegspringe, wie es mir vorrausgesagt wurde, sondern auf der Stelle hüpfe.. Scheinbar habe ich da eine Lernstufe einfach übergangen 

@Sherco: Unterscheiden sich Motorrad-Trial und Fahrrad-Trial sehr, wenn es um die Basics geht?


----------



## Sherco (7. März 2012)

Trackstand geht eigentlich von alleine,das "Gas" stabilisiert das motorrad. Ansonsten gilt glaube ich: Was du auf dem Motorrad kannst, wirst du wohl auch auf dem Rad hinbekommen. Sind immerhin gut 60Kilo unterschied. Backwheelhops sind auf dem Motorrad aber nochmal ne ganz andere geschichte.


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. März 2012)

Es ging mir jetzt auch eher um die Übertragbarkeit von Motorrad auf Fahrrad und nicht umgekehrt.. Ich hatte nicht vor zu wechseln 

Welche Technik kommt denn als erste, wenn man das stehen auf dem Hinterrad und die Backwheelhops beherscht? Den Sidehop stelle ich mir recht "einfach" vor..


----------



## Jetpilot (7. März 2012)

pedalkicks solltest du recht schnell hinbekommen, die brauchst du ständig...

gute seite m.E. klick


----------



## Sherco (7. März 2012)

ich habe mich zuallererst an Pedalkicks und dann auch Gaps herangewagt. Stufen "hochrollen" konnte ich schon vom Motorrad fahren, dadurch konnte ich schon schnell Tipper.Dann folgten Rollbunnys und Treter. Richtige Sidehops(über bordsteinhöhe) folgten relativ spät und auch erst zur "falschen" Seite. Ich hab sie aber auch gleich vom Hinterrad aus gemacht,das erfordert natürlich ein Mindestmaß von Kontrolle auf dem HR.


----------



## billybear (7. März 2012)

Also seh ichs richtig, nach einem Monat üben sollte man schon ein paar Dinge können, nicht wie beim skaten fang den ollie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (7. März 2012)

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass das ohne Nachhilfe nichts wird an der Stelle weiterzukommen.. Naja.. ich werde jetzt erstmal versuchen mehr Kontrolle auf dem HR zu bekommen, wenn dann ~10 BWH's kein Problem mehr sind und ich auch bestimmen kann wo ich hinhüpfe muss ich mir wohl einen Mentor suchen..

Morgen werde ich mich nochmal daran versuchen, dem Vorderrad beim Rocking meine gewünschte Richtung aufzudrücken, das will einfach noch nicht so super klappen.. Wenn das hinhaut sollte es mit dem Treppensteigen ja auch bald einfacher werden..


----------



## MetalOlli (7. März 2012)

Hi leute, hab da mal eine fraaage... ;D
undzwar.... ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Street/trail zugelegt (Onza Zoot 24'') fahre aber auch so schon gute 4 jahre bmx und bin auch schon so lange auf dem dirtbike unterwegs... bin also nicht grade unerfahren... trozdem habe ich ein problem... ich bekomme einfach keine bunnyhopps mit dem rad hin!  mit meinem dirtbike sind es bis zu 40 cm die ich schaffe wieso klappt das auf diesem rad nicht?  180° drehungen bekomme ich mit dem rad auch hin und schaffe es dabei auf dem hinterrad stehen zu bleibem...hab auch schon den lenker umgestellt und alles... habt ihr tips für mich? danke ;D
MfG
Olli


----------



## Lateiner (7. März 2012)

Ich hab einfach ganz lange geübt hat zwar manchmal weng weh getan wenn man mit dem Vorderrad aufkommt.Am anfang erst nen normalen Hop üben dann gehts leichter


----------



## billybear (7. März 2012)

Gibts irgendwo günstige occasion (inspired) trialbikes zu kaufen? iwie sind die rar..


----------



## MetalOlli (7. März 2012)

ja wenn ich einen bunnyhopp mache dann lande ich auch immer auf dem vorderrad... komisch


----------



## Sherco (7. März 2012)

Du musst einfach mehr am lenker reißen. Dirt bikes und Bmx kommen vorne quasi von alleine hoch.


----------



## MetalOlli (7. März 2012)

ja das stimmt... den unterschied merkt man extrem... dann erstmal danke für die info


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. März 2012)

Muss gerade nochmal nachfragen.. Bin den ganzen Abend schon auf der Suche nach How-To Videos oder guten Beschreibungen, bisher habe ich nur
Think Bikes Tutorials 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK4Bd8uIsSw&feature=related"]static 360 spin      - YouTube[/nomedia]

biketrial.ch - Fahrtechnik

gefunden.. Hier im Forum gibt es kaum gute Erklärungen zu finden und wenn sind diese speziell auf ein Problem ausgerichtet..!


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. März 2012)

Nachdem ich heute wieder 3 Stunden gefahren bin und etwas mit dem Luftdruck gespielt habe bin ich bei etwa 0,8 Bar vorne und hinten bei etwa 100kg fahrfertigem Gewicht angelangt.. Bin vorher etwa 0,6-0,7 gefahren, da ist mir der Reifen aber etwas zu schwammig gewesen und habe heute auch nochmal 1-1,1 Bar ausprobiert, aber da hatte mir der Reifen zu wenig "Bounce".. Deckt sich mein Luftdruck mit euren Erfahrungen..? Besteht die Gefahr durch zu wenig Luftdruck die Technik zu versauen, da die Sachen einfacher gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (8. März 2012)

Es gibt auch trial how to videos die auf Holländisch oder so sind aba ich glaub da versteht man englisch besser Wäre echt gut wenn trialer die gut sind ein paar how trial videos hier im forum auf deutsch machen würden
Mit dem Luft druck da mach ich mehr wie eigentlich beim trial gefahren wird fast 2 bar weil da is des Balanciren net so leich und wenn man des dann richtig kann gehts mit weniger luft noch besser und mit mehr luft geht die Felge net so schnell kaputt (am anfang zu mindest)


----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute wieder 3 Stunden gefahren bin und etwas mit dem Luftdruck gespielt habe bin ich bei etwa 0,8 Bar vorne und hinten bei etwa 100kg fahrfertigem Gewicht angelangt.. Bin vorher etwa 0,6-0,7 gefahren, da ist mir der Reifen aber etwas zu schwammig gewesen und habe heute auch nochmal 1-1,1 Bar ausprobiert, aber da hatte mir der Reifen zu wenig "Bounce".. Deckt sich mein Luftdruck mit euren Erfahrungen..? Besteht die Gefahr durch zu wenig Luftdruck die Technik zu versauen, da die Sachen einfacher gehen?



Ich fahren vorne wie hinten 3bar Druck bei ca. 75 kg Fahrer. Wenn ich weniger fahre, dämpft mir der reifen zu stark und es kostet deutlich mehr kraft. Mit hohen drücken kann man imho auch sehr viel feinere Amplituden fahren, beim hopping musst du dann kaum abheben (max 2-3mm vom boden sind drin).


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. März 2012)

Oh das wundert mich jetzt wirklich.. Beim Mountainbiken bin ich immer so 2-2,2 Bar gefahren und ich habe halt oft gelesen, dass man beim Trial eher mit weniger Druck fährt (taugt mir auch eigentlich, habe am Anfang ca. 2 Bar ausprobiert und das war mir deutlich zu hart - trotz meines Kampfgewichts).. Leider findet man im Trialforum kaum Beiträge zu solchen Themen und wenn jemand fragt, wird das Thema gleich geschlossen..


----------



## billybear (8. März 2012)

Logischerweise fährt man schon über 2 bar, denk ma wenn danny macaskill da so 3 meter dropt wäre die felge durch mit 0.8 bar..


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. März 2012)

Also wenn man sich ein paar ältere Threads (die wenigen die es gibt) anschaut, dann fährt dort fast niemand mit mehr als 2 Bar.. 1-1,5 Bar habe ich bei normalen Gewichten öfter als Referenz gelesen.. Ich fahre jetzt wie gesagt knapp 3 Monate und hatte bei etwas weniger als einem Bar noch keinen Platten, aber schon 3-4 Durchschläge.. Ich schranze aber auch nicht so, sondern versuche die Technik richtig hinzukriegen..

Aber was man eben auch öfter liest: Jeder hat seinen persönlichen Wohlfühlbereich..


----------



## Jetpilot (8. März 2012)

glaub auch, das ist geschmackssache. Ich denke nur, zu wenig druck geht schlecht wenn man vorhat auf kanten zu landen, weil dann leidet die Felge und der schlauch. Zu viel ist aber wieder schlecht für den komfort, ich denke beim Streeten ist mehr druck etwas wichtiger als beim klassischen trial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (8. März 2012)

Niemand fährt unter 1 bar. Im reinen trial fahre ich so um die 1.2-1-5 bar, je nach Wetter.
Der Reifen dürfte sich eigentlich bei dir schon beim Antritt fast bis zur Felge durchdrücken.

Ich würde in Richtung 2 Bar gehen,wenn ich mich eh nur auf urbanem Gelände aufhalte.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. März 2012)

Okay, dann werde ich mal 1,5 Bar draufmachen und schauen, ob ich damit zurecht komme.. wenns mir nicht taugt, dann lasse ich eben wieder 0,5 bar ab..


----------



## Sherco (8. März 2012)

Ich würde mich garnicht erst daran gewöhnen. Wenn du beim Springen langsam etwas mehr Dampf bekommst, drückt sich der Reifen bis zur Felge durch. Die Energie von deinem schönen "Bounce" ist dann weg.


----------



## Lateiner (20. März 2012)

Was denkt ihr wie lange man fahren muss dass man ungefähr auf dem Niveau is?:http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17002


----------



## ingoingo (20. März 2012)

Frag doch mal den Martin Direske wie lange er schon fährt


----------



## Jetpilot (20. März 2012)

Vergleichen mit anderen macht nur irre, ich sags dir aus erfahrung


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. März 2012)

Ja vergleichen nervt immer.. Wenn du nur andere beeindrucken willst die den Sport nicht kennen, dann dürften schon 6-7 Monate reichen.. ich wüsste allerdings nicht, warum man das tun sollte!? Und naja.. es kommt halt sehr auf das Talent an.. wenn man mit der Einstellung anfängt: Ich mache das nur, weil ich das und jenes können will, dann hört man eh nach 1-2 Monaten wieder auf, weil es eben alles doch nicht so leicht ist wie es aussieht


----------



## Lateiner (21. März 2012)

stimmt  Jetz ma andere frage muss man wen man das hinterrad rausbauen will die kette aufmachen?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2012)

normalerweise ja.


----------



## Lateiner (21. März 2012)

Reicht da n tool wenn man des net oft macht oder lieber nen richtigen kettennieterß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (21. März 2012)

Muss nicht raus. Einfach Rad losmachen,nach vorn schieben und dann müsstest du die kette von Freilauf und ritzel bekommen, dann müsste es einfach rausgehen.


----------



## Jetpilot (21. März 2012)

hast du kein schloss? Viele SSP ketten haben schlösser, damit man genau das machen kann. Das Rad nach vorne zu schieben setzt ja eine gewisse kettenlänge vorraus...


----------



## Lateiner (21. März 2012)

Muss ich ma nachschauen wie erkennt man die Kettenschlösser wenn sie eingebaut sind und wie bekommt man die dann auf?


----------



## ecols (21. März 2012)

Bevor jetzt wieder die Kettenschlossdiskussion los geht:
Die meisten TRialer vertrauen den Schlössern nicht. Die reißen ab und zu. Ich fahre seit jahren welche, ab und zu verniete ich auch. Dann kommt aber nur der Rohloff Revolver in Frage, weil nur der die Kette vernietet. Alle anderen Werkzeuge drücken den Stift nur wieder rein. 

Ein Kettenschloss erkennt man ganz leicht: http://bit.ly/GJ1tD7


----------



## Lateiner (22. März 2012)

aber so n "Stiftreindrücker" reicht oder also net dieser Revolver und was genau is an dem anders?


----------



## Jetpilot (23. März 2012)

Stift reindrücken ist nicht so stabil wie nieten. Der Kopf des stifts wird beim Nieten platt gedrückt, und ist so gegen verrutschen gesichert, da ist der Unterschied. (?)


----------



## trialelmi (23. März 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> aber so n "Stiftreindrücker" reicht oder also net dieser Revolver und was genau is an dem anders?


Schaust Du hier.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vxK0nyFuJP4#!


----------



## Toffy87 (23. März 2012)

Hey das ist eine sehr coole Seite...


----------



## Lateiner (24. März 2012)

Wann braucht man so einen kettenspanner?:http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p650_Kettenspanner-Tensile-Singlespeed.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (26. März 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Wann braucht man so einen kettenspanner?:http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p650_Kettenspanner-Tensile-Singlespeed.html



bei normalen Ausfallenden..!


Verdammt... ich habe gestern und heute jeweils einen Schlauch geschrottet.. Dabei war ich die letzten 2 Jahre schlauchzerstörungsfrei...


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. April 2012)

Nachdem es mittlerweile mit den Backwheelhops immer besser klappt, wollte ich heute nochmal etwas neues ausprobieren!
Den Rockwalk (für die die nicht wissen was ich meine: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szSlQ-AVl40"]rock walk      - YouTube[/nomedia] )
Leider fällt es mir schwer das Rad ganz rumzubekommen.. Im Video hebt Ryan Leech das Hinterrad beim ersten mal an und dreht weiter, beim zweiten Mal allerdings nicht.. Bringt das Hinterradanheben viel, um weiter rumzukommen?


----------



## Das_Playmobil (1. April 2012)

Wenn du mit abheben meinst, dass er um das Vorderrad herum zu bekommen mit dem Hinterrad abspringt, dann macht er es bei beiden malen, wenn man genau hinschaut 

Wenn man versucht sich zu drehen und dabei die ganze Zeit Bodenkontakt mit dem Hinterrad hat, dann verliert man viel Energie durch die Reibung am Boden.

Außerdem ist man gefühlt impulsiver und kontrollierter, wenn man abspringt. Wenn man das Rad am Boden lässt passiert es eher, dass man die Balance verliert. Beim abspringen kann man das Hinterrad ja entsprechend positionieren um die Balance nicht zu verlieren.


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. April 2012)

also beim zweiten mal (0:43) dreht er das Vorderrad herum, ohne das Hinterrad anzuheben.. Daher meine Frage..


----------



## Jetpilot (1. April 2012)

Ich würde sagen, das ist bodenabhängig. Wenn das glatter Beton ist wie in der zweiten sequenz, brauchst du auch nicht hüpfen. Wenn das was rauhes ist (wo die reifen gut greifen) ist hochspringen einfacher, sonst machst du Vielleicht nur ne 3/4 umdrehung.


----------



## Lateiner (3. April 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> bei normalen Ausfallenden..!


 Sry aba was meinst du damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (3. April 2012)

Bei vertikalen Ausfallenden (normal, da jedes aktuelle Mountainbike solche hat)!


----------



## Jetpilot (3. April 2012)

.


----------



## Lateiner (9. April 2012)

Wo übt ihr des stufen "hochfahren" wenn des an eine höhe geht wo man mit dem rockring hängenbleiben würde? an bänken oder wo? weil wenn die dann nen kratzer oder so bekommen is des echt net toll und angemault wird man auch!


----------



## trialelmi (9. April 2012)

Zuhause im Garten.


----------



## Lateiner (9. April 2012)

Dann mit paletten? wie macht man des dann überhaupt dass man net am rockring hängenbleibtß


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. April 2012)

Naja, wahrscheinlich so wie man auch einen hohen Bunnyhop machen würde?!


----------



## Jetpilot (9. April 2012)

Zap tap
seitlich hochklettern

das sind die unkomplizierten wie ich fidne


----------



## ecols (10. April 2012)

ah.. jetzt wollte ich schon fast fragen was ein Zap Tap ist.. Dabei ist das eigentlich die geheime Hochfahrtechnik.. Und die Wiederum ist ne Mischung aus der Standard Hochfahrtechnik und der Polentippung.  Dass das nen eigenen Namen hat wusste ich gar nicht..


----------



## Lateiner (11. April 2012)

Polentippung?
Ich brauche einen kettenspanner, so einen der mit nem extra Zahnrad auf der kette läuft.Ich möchte den gerne beim trialmarkt kaufen, kann mir jemand da was empfehlen? Und wie befestigt man die weil bei einem steht am schaltauge?! und bei den anderen steht net wirklich wie des geht

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## ecols (12. April 2012)

Die Polentippung ist eine Technik bei der man das Vorderrad auf dem Hindernis (meist auf der Kante) ablegt und sich dann simultan von beiden Rädern abdrückt. Das Rad landet anschließend in gleicher Neigung auf dem HR dort wo vorher das VR war. 

Es gab mal einen Thread wie in unterschiedlichen Städten/Gebieten einzelne Techniken benannt werden. Dazu muss man mal bissl stöbern. "Praller" ist ein gutes Stichwort. 

Bitte trenne deine Posts. Für Kaufberatungen gibt es einen eigenen Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rayen (14. April 2012)

Grad meine erste Stunde auf dem Trailbike verbracht. ich muss sagen es ist ganz schön demütigend, dass man im Prinzip überhaupt nichts kann.  Außerdem hätte mich mein Bike einmal am Anfang fast abgeworfen da ich die Vorderbremse zu heftig gezogen habe. Man hab ich einen Schreck bekommen. 
Aber egal das spornt mich an weiterzumachen und mein bestes zu geben. Da das Wetter so gut ist werde ich wohl gleich wieder raus und üben üben üben... Das muss ich auch


----------



## trialelmi (14. April 2012)

Dann üb doch erstmal die Basics. Balance das ist das Allerwichtigste.


----------



## Rayen (15. April 2012)

Jo weiß ich und mach ich ja auch. ^^
Aber wenn man losfährt und einfach mal die Bremse anzieht weil man kein Gefühl für das neue Gefährt hat kann das schnell nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es am neuen Rahmen, an dem erhöhten Luftdruck (2,0 bar bei 94kg), an der 2 wöchigen Pause oder am guten Wetter liegt, aber jetzt klappen endlich die Backwheelhops, der Rockwalk, das Rocking usw... War echt verwundert, als ich gestern Abend das erste mal wieder auf dem Rad stand und alles so leicht von der Hand ging.

--> Fazit: Wer mit dem Trial anfangen will, der sollte sich einen Trialrahmen und keinen Street-trial Rahmen holen!


----------



## faradfara (19. April 2012)

Nichts gefunden, und will keinen extra Thread aufmachen...

Bin artfremd, und wollte mir zum Üben in der Stadt ein günstiges, gebrauchtes Trialbike holen...

Meine Frage: Bin knapp 2m groß. Irgendwelche Empfehlungen? 
Hatte an sowas wie das Zoo Lynx gedacht ...


----------



## Sherco (19. April 2012)

Das ist auf jedenfall zu kurz. bei 2 meter und 20" muss der Radstand schon in Richtung 1030mm mindestens gehen würde ich sagen. Da wird es schwer etwas zu finden in der Richtung, da alle aktuellen Rahmen sehr kurz gehalten sind. ich würde dann eher ein 26" empfehlen.


----------



## faradfara (19. April 2012)

Mmmh okay... 

Ist für mich halt nur schwer vorstellbar wie sich im Trial ein zu kurzer Rahmen äußert ... denn Probleme mit der Pedalierbarkeit, dem Handling wie im Gravity Bereich wirds ja wohl kaum geben ... und einen zu agilen Rahmen kanns ja wohl eigentlich auch nicht geben.

Also das geht definitiv nicht?


----------



## Sherco (20. April 2012)

Ich würde es auf jedenfall vorher Probefahren, auf jedenfall mit langem Vorbau( in Richtung 180mm). Was spricht gegen ein 26"?


----------



## Kugelhagelfisch (1. Mai 2012)

Wie beginnen? Einfach so!
Das ist jedenfalls das, was ich jetzt mache.
Die Überlegung ist folgende: Ich bin 26 und will wieder etwas machen, was mir einen Grund gibt nach draußen zu kommen. Mein Clan ist da nicht so das richtige, da sitze ich eigentlich nur vor dem PC. An Mannschaftssport gefällt mir eigentlich nur Baseball, dafür müsste ich aber immer sehr weit fahren und hätte Trainingszeiten mit denen ich von der Arbeit her nicht klarkomme.

Trial erschien mir daher sehr geeignet. Ich kann das machen wann ich will und so ziemlich überall. Was habe ich schon groß zu verlieren, außer ein paar Euros?
Also habe ich mir ein Echo bestellt und warte jetzt auf dessen Ankunft und freue mich schon richtig darauf mal was neues zu machen, was nicht so einfach ist und wobei ich mal draußen eine Weile alleine sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerry73 (1. Mai 2012)

Rayen schrieb:


> ich muss sagen es ist ganz schön demütigend, dass man im Prinzip überhaupt nichts kann.


GENAU SO erging und ergeht es mir auch!

Auch wenn ich bisher noch kein echtes Trial-Bike besitze, sondern auf einem umgebautem Jugend-MTB rumturne, welches natürlich beim besten Willen nicht der Haltbarkeit und der Geometrie eines Trial-Bikes entspricht, ist es erstmal verwunderlich, dass man trotz vielen tausend Kilometern auf einem "normalen" Trekking-Bike die simpelsten Basics nicht kann, abgesehen vom Radfahren selber  Aber jede Session (meist abends mal ein halbes Stündchen) macht mich sicherer, man muss sich ja auch erstmal etwas an die Materie rantasten.

Ich schiele nun schon seit geraumer Zeit nach was günstigem gebrauchtem, aber leider ist mir bisher nichts passendes über den Weg gelaufen, und mal schnell 1000 kann ich auch nicht auf den Tisch legen.

Naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Rad, bis dahin muss mein Spielzeugrad erstmal herhalten  Sieht aber eher Bisserl nach BMX aus, allerdings mit 24" Rädern 

Es grüsst:
Gerry


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Mai 2012)

je nach dem wie fein die rasterung der Nabe ist, sieht das doch schon brauchbar aus. Tretlager ist vielleicht was niedrig, aber früher kamen die damit auch zurecht


----------



## Gerry73 (1. Mai 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> je nach dem wie fein die rasterung der Nabe ist, sieht das doch schon brauchbar aus.


Leider sehr grob, sind nur zwei Sperrklinken drin 

Das Tretlager sitzt nicht nur tief, sondern auch recht weit vorn, das macht das fahren nicht gerade einfacher.

Für das kleine Blatt habe ich übrigens meine 3-fach-Kurbel vom Trekker auseinandergebohrt, das mittlere Blatt abgeflext und das kleine Blatt mittels 8 Schrauben und Distanzringen an den Rest der Kurbel angeschraubt  Scheint wirklich stabil zu sein!

Grüsse,
Gerry


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Mai 2012)

Habe mal wieder eine Technikfrage, ich komme mittlerweile sehr gut auf dem Hinterrad zurecht, allerdings komme ich nur per Stoppie aufs Hinterrad. Also Stoppie, Gewicht nach hinten und dann hüpfen.
Jetzt würde ich aber endlich gerne mal per Pedalkick aufs Hinterrad.
Ich trete also kurz in die Pedale, stehe dann auch etwa eine Sekunde auf dem Hinterrad, schaffe es aber nicht dann zu hüpfen.. Gibt es irgendeinen Hinweis oder ein gutes Video, um das ganze besser zu verstehen?


----------



## Lateiner (8. Mai 2012)

Mir gehts genauso nur dass ich wenn ich den kick mache und dann die bremse ziehe das des rad net weg rollt fall ich wieder nach vorne.


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Mai 2012)

Jap, das ist etwa das Problem, ich stehe zwar kurz, kann daraus aber nicht hüpfen und kippe langsam nach vorne weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (9. Mai 2012)

arme näher an die Brust ziehen und Beine Leicht anwinkeln, nicht gestreckt lassen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke für den Tipp! Hat denn einer ein Video wo man es sehr gut sehen kann, am besten in SloMo..?


----------



## -OX- (9. Mai 2012)

Mir hat damals geholfen:

Erst einmal normal mit Stoppie & Gewicht und dann wenn du vorne hoch kommst.
Tust du leicht mit den Pedalen unterstützen.

Also kein echter Pedalkick sondern nur leicht unterstützend zu deiner jetzigen Technik druck auf´s Pedal bei leicht gelöster Hinterradbremse !

So bekommst du immer mehr das Gefühl für den echten Pedalkick

Probiere es mal aus, kannst ja Rückmeldung geben ob es dir was gebracht hat oder nicht


----------



## Roid (9. Mai 2012)

so also nach 10 Tage Trial fahren sehen die Back Hops bei mir folgendermaßen aus:


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYFTkqFZJp4"]Back Hops Trial      - YouTube[/nomedia]


dafür dass ich am Samstag noch keinen hinbekommen habe, ist das doch denke ich bis jetzt ganz akzeptabel.
ist das normal, das eine Stunde Backhops üben sau anstrengend ist? 

wo schaut ihr hin während dem Springen? man sagt ja immer auch beim Fahren und so, das man da hin schauen soll wo man hinfahren will, also egal ob Auto oder Fahrrad. weiß jetzt nicht ob ich auf den Boden schauen soll, oder an einen fixen Punkt.


----------



## ingoingo (9. Mai 2012)

Roid schrieb:


> so also nach 10 Tage Trial fahren sehen die Back Hops bei mir folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 
> Back Hops Trial      - YouTube
> ...




Zieh dir nen Helm an


----------



## Roid (9. Mai 2012)

danke für den Hinweis! 

sonst hab ich ihn immer an, ehrlich!  wollte mich nur kurz filmen und hab ihn vergessen, aber gerade bei sowas passierts dann....


----------



## Gerry73 (10. Mai 2012)

Roid schrieb:


> aber gerade bei sowas passierts dann....


Was ist denn passiert?

Ich haue mir eher die Schienbeine an als meinen Kopf, aber dafür trage ich keine Schienbeinschoner....

Ich wünschte, ich könnte schon auf dem Hinterrad hüpfen... klappet noch net wirklich


----------



## Roid (10. Mai 2012)

nichts ist passiert, meinte dies nur allgemein, hätte eher schreiben sollen "könnte passieren"!

ja das mit den Schienbeinen kenn ich nur zu gut! 

wie lange fährst du schon?


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Mai 2012)

Respekt, dass du die Backwheelhops so schnell gelernt hast.. ich bin erst einen Monat gefahren, um mich auf dem Rad wohlzufühlen und habe dann recht lange nur 1-2 Backwheelhops geschafft. Mittlerweile sind es aber gute 5 Monate die ich fahre und es klappen eigentlich immer problemlos 8-10 Stück oder mehr..

Bei dir sieht das ganze etwas gestampft aus, versuch lieber mal nur zum Gleichgewichtsausgleich zu hüpfen und nicht nur des Hüpfen wegen


----------



## Gerry73 (10. Mai 2012)

Roid schrieb:


> wie lange fährst du schon?


Hm, ich trainiere erst die Basics mit nem eigens umgebauten Jugend-MTB... blöde Geometrie, damit geht eigentlich nicht viel.

Mein "richtiges" Rad kommt hoffentlich diese Woche noch!

Wenns beim 100ten Mal nicht klappt, dann übt man halt nochmal 100 Mal, und wenns dann immer noch nicht klappt, dann nochmal soviel... Trial ist ein echter Geduldssport, wenn man nicht so risikofreudig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roid (10. Mai 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Bei dir sieht das ganze etwas gestampft aus, versuch lieber mal nur zum Gleichgewichtsausgleich zu hüpfen und nicht nur des Hüpfen wegen



ja, das mit den stampfen hab ich auf dem Video dann danach auch gesehn! 

werd drauf achten....


----------



## xwormap (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen 
Ich bin neu hier und dachte ich stelle mich zuerst mal vor. Ich bin Damian, 15 und komme aus der Schweiz (gibt es hier auch Schweizer?). Im Sommer werde ich in die Ausbildung zum Informatiker starten. Daher wollte ich einen Ausgleich für den Alltag im Büro. Ich habe seit ca. 2 Monaten ein Onza Ska und bin jetzt fleissig am üben  Davor hatte ich eigentlich überhaupt nichts gemacht, also kein BMX, Downhill oder soo. Nur mal ab und zu auf dem Schulweg ein Wheelie, der inzwischen auch recht gut klappt  Auch den Trackstand und Rückwärtsfahren konnte ich bereits mit dem normalen Fahrrad.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich mich am Anfang zu wenig über Trial Bike informiert habe. Darum habe ich gleich mit dem Backwheelhop begonnen (klappt inzwischen auch ziemlich gut  ) Soviel ich weiss ist es besser, wenn man mit Pedal Hops beginnt, oder? Wie lerne ich den am besten?
Vielleicht stelle ich auch mal noch ein Video ins Internet, sofern ich einen Kameramann finde 
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2012)

Gerry73 schrieb:


> Hm, ich trainiere erst die Basics mit nem eigens umgebauten Jugend-MTB... blöde Geometrie, damit geht eigentlich nicht viel.



Das Rad macht einen gewaltigen unterschied, wirst du merken.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2012)

Momentan versuche ich den Bunnyhop einigermaßen in den Griff zu kriegen, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass mein Trialrad einfach nicht besonders gut vorne hochkommt.. Ich kriege das Rad auch nicht in den Manual gezogen.. Alles mist..


----------



## Sherco (18. Mai 2012)

Ist normal am anfang. Was fährst du denn für ein Rad? Schwer zu erklären, aber versuch mal statt nur am lenker zu ziehen noch mit den beinen "gegenzudrücken".


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2012)

Ich verstehe es ja selbst nicht so ganz.. wenn ich irgendwo höheres (~50cm) hochfahren will, dann drücke ich das Vorderrad nach unten und ziehe es danach nach oben hinten und lehne mich zurück. Ohne Kante bekomme ich das allerdings nicht hin. Beim BMX oder Mountainbike geht das ganze gefühlt leichter und auch mit meinem Street-Trial Rahmen war das einfacher..


----------



## Sherco (18. Mai 2012)

Aus der Fahrt geht das ganze auch schwieriger.Trial Räder lassen sich schwerer vorne hoch ziehen als ein BMX. es hilft nur weiter Probieren.


----------



## Lateiner (21. Mai 2012)

Fahrt ihr auf bänken oder auf so stufen auf denen man sitzten kann es aba keiner macht ? Hatta neulich stress weil ich auf so ner stufe gefahren bin.Bei manchen leuten hier haben biker eh verschi**en weil bei und gibts dirtbiker da alle leute anbrüllen sich aupi**en usw. Was macht ihr wenn euch jmd. anmault?(Ich wurd sogar von nem Mountainbiker angeschrien der da Pause gemacht hat)


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. Mai 2012)

Nur weil keiner die Bank nutzt (in der halben Stunde am Tag wo Du da bist) heiÃt das nicht, dass Du sie zerfahren darfst.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich hilft ein freundlicher Umgang mit der Gesellschaft. In ein GesprÃ¤ch verwickelst Du den Passanten aber auch nur wenn Du frei von Vorurteilen bist. Leg Dir Argumente zurecht, warum Du gerade da fahren solltest. Letztenendes werden wir m.E. in urbanen Raum nur geduldet. 

Falls Dir irgendwann die Spots ausgehen werde selber aktiv. Geh in die Sprechstunde Deiner Gemeinde und sage ihnen z.B., dass an dem 90.000â¬ teuren Skatepark ja auch noch fÃ¼r 2000â¬ Steine und Paletten angeliefert werden kÃ¶nnten. Oder such Dir einen (Rad)verein, der fÃ¼r Dein Anliegen ein offenes Ohr hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Mai 2012)

Bänke sind immer sehr kritisch.. Reine Steinbänke sind natürlich kein Problem, da lass ich mich auch nicht belabern (vorrausgesetzt natürlich, niemand will gerade dort sitzen).. Aber bei Holzbänken bricht auch mal eine Strebe und es kommen gröbere Macken dran.. Ich hätte dann weder die Lust noch die Courage erst die Polizei anzurufen und mich zu entschuldigen, daher lass ich es gleich ganz darauf zu fahren..

Ansonsten gilt immer: Nett sein! Gründe nennen, warum man gerade diese Mauer befahren will (Höhe, Anfahrt, etc.)! Nett sagen, dass es weit weniger gesunde und auslastende Freizeitaktivitäten gibt! Und ja NETT SEIN (hilft wirklich ungemein!)!


----------



## coaster (21. Mai 2012)

Einfach ein Grundstück umsonst anpachten ( in unserem Dorf habe ich 2 Stück gratis für 5 Jahre pachten können und durfte sogar mit dem Bagger das Gelände verändern) und Material anhäufen. Da kannst du dich nach Herzenslust austoben.


----------



## Lateiner (22. Mai 2012)

Wie bekommt man n grundstück kostenlos verpachtet?Auf den Bänken sitzt ech nie jmd. ich weiß des weil ich da praktisch wohne(ich wohne da echt)Und ich glaub unsere stadt wird n sche*ß tun und für einen trialer was zu bauen.Allgemein hats unsere stadt net so mit bikeparks bauen.Die ham ne dirtline gebaut wo richtig gute leute fahren können weil die sprünge und landungen viel zu weit auseinender sind.


----------



## coaster (22. Mai 2012)

Viele Besitzer von unbebauten Grundstücken sind froh wenn sie ihr Grundstück an jemanden verpachten können, der dafür sorgt, dass z. B. das Gras gemäht wird. Das müssen die sonst selber machen. Ich habe 2 Grundstücke in unmittelbarer Nähe von meinem Haus gefunden und mich auf dem Amt erkundigt wer die Besitzer sind. 2 Stunden später waren sie kostenlos für die kommenden 5 Jahre mir. Den Pachtvertrag kannst du gratis downloaden. Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Lateiner (22. Mai 2012)

bist du der einzige der da fährt?Is des dann eingezäunt?Weil ich bin eig. der einzige trialer in der nähe.Und wenns net eingezäunt is kommen irgendwann so assis und machen alles kaputt


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch mehr oder weniger der Einzigste. Darum suchte ich mir einen Verein, der was für Trial übrig hat. Ein >100-Mitglieder-Verein hat dann bei der Stadt bewirkt, dass ein Gelände entsteht. Kaputtmachen lassen sich die Steine und Baumstämme eher schlecht. Die 16 Paletten wurden geklaut. Demnächst kommen neue, die sollen dann ordentlich verschraubt, angemalt, angekettet werden. Ärgerlich sind die zerschmissenen Flaschen und der dort gelassene Müll.
Wenn Du nix bei der Stadt forderst bekommst Du auch nix. Die haben ja auch Interesse daran Dich von den Bänken zu holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (22. Mai 2012)

Was is des Für ein verein?


----------



## coaster (22. Mai 2012)

Hab mich einfach am oertlichen Sportverein angeschlossen. Die haben fast alles bezahlt. Zaun, Rohre, 2 Bikes u.s.w.


----------



## MisterLimelight (22. Mai 2012)

ein Radsportverein, vorwiegend Rennrad. Es gibt aber auch TSV´s mit Trialsparte.


----------



## -OX- (22. Mai 2012)

@Lateiner

Fahre nicht direkt da wo du wohnst !!!.

Sei immer freundlich und höflich (das hilft echt)

Fahre nicht auf Bänken wenn dich jemand sehen kann 

Schulgelände sind super da es dort oft verschiedene Steine und Stufen gibt.
ABER Schranze dort NICHT an der Tischtennisplatte oder den Holzbänken  herum.

Auch sehen es die Hausmeister nicht gerne wenn du dinge mit Speed machst. 
(da bekommen die richtig Angst das noch mehr kommen und auch herum rasen)

Wenn du aber schön ruhig Trial fährst und ein netter Typ bist dann geht das echt.

Ich wurde auch mal auf einer Bank "erwischt" der Hausmeister sagte Barsch, das geht aber nicht. Ich sagte Ihm: ja klar, er sei ja hier der Chef und es würde nicht wieder vorkommen.

Seitdem verstehen wir uns eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Flink (23. Mai 2012)

Moinsen! 

Ich hatte überlegt mir ein trialrad aufzubauen aber jetzt warte ich so lange bis ich ein gutes gebrauchtes angebot finde;-)

in der zwischenzeit möchte ich gern weiter mit meinem 24 ns suburban üben.
zur zeit ist ein 45mm vorbau mit einem 70mm hohen lenker verbaut. 

was würde als übergangslösung sinn machen? also vorbauhöhe und rise? was für ein lenker?

danke schon mal =)

ach so, ich bin 173cm groß


----------



## Lateiner (23. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt ma im verein bei mir im Kaf fragen weil da bin ich eh scho angemeldet aba der is mit allem weng lahm


----------



## To-bi-bo (23. Mai 2012)

Wenn du so sprichst wie du schreibst, dann würde ich auch absichtlich langsam machen


----------



## Lateiner (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab aba nen ziemlich großen garten und hof könnte man da net irgenwas mit paletten reinbauen?was könnt man da dann reinmachen und wie?Weil paletten kosten net so viel.Der Verein is so langsam weil die keinen finden der freiwillig was machen will iund der is auch sehr klein.


----------



## Sherco (23. Mai 2012)

Was sollte dich bitte daran hindern Paletten in deinen garten zu stellen?


----------



## Lateiner (23. Mai 2012)

meine eltern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalphD. (23. Mai 2012)

da kannst du gleich mal mit deinen Eltern in Verhandlungen treten - die Paletten kann man im Notfall auch universell einsetzen (z.B. als "Designer Gartenmöbel" oder Feuerholz)...


----------



## Lateiner (24. Mai 2012)

Paletten haben wir aber ob ich die festmachen darf ?was könnte man da so bauen ?Halten die auch "größere" Trialer aus weil mein dad wird dann hundert pro mitm motorrad drüberfahren


----------



## RalphD. (24. Mai 2012)

...klar halten die ein ordentliches Moped aus, aber Obacht! Da muss dein Papa aber genau so auf die Blumen von Mama aufpassen, wie du!


----------



## Stonsen (26. Mai 2012)

Also 4 Paletten halten mit einem ordentlichen Spanngurt.
Mehr hab ich noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Lateiner (27. Mai 2012)

Was kann man mit palletten alles so bauen?weil nur stufen sind langweillig


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Mai 2012)

öhm ... Deine geliebte Parkbank ist nix anderes als 3 Paletten mit einer aufrecht dahintergestellten.
Du kannst sie umdrehen, ineinander verkeilen, pyramidenförmige Konstrukte bauen, schräg stellen, ...
Weiterhin könntest Du kleinere Holzstämme in die Paletten verkeilen zwecks Gleichgewichtstraining. ...Kanthölzer...
lass Dir was einfallen.


----------



## Lateiner (27. Mai 2012)

Danke für. die tipps


----------



## Flink (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo! Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung zwischen einem reinen trialrad oder was a la inspired! Ist der Unterschied enorm groß? Die GEO ist ja schon anders! 
womit lernt man besser?
Ich möchte es als Ergänzung zum Enduro, downhillsport betreiben. Bin wirklich viel auf dem Rad unterwegs. Habe im moment das echo 2011 von Elias im auge.

Bin für jeden tip dankbar


----------



## Lateiner (28. Mai 2012)

Kommt darauf an was du machen willst wie viel kostet das echo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich wollt ma fragen ob des normal is das man als triallanfänger ständig 
nen achter inn der felge hat oder stell ich mich nur zu dumm an?


----------



## JanStahl (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn die Speichen nicht gleichmäßig und vor allem ausreichend gespannt sind, gibt es dauernd Achter. Wenn man viele Drehsprünge übt, auch sonst.


----------



## magicmaggi (30. Mai 2012)

Moinsen! 

Ich hatte überlegt mir ein trialrad aufzubauen aber jetzt warte ich so lange bis ich ein gutes gebrauchtes angebot finde;-)

in der zwischenzeit möchte ich gern weiter mit meinem 24 ns suburban üben.
zur zeit ist ein 45mm vorbau mit einem 70mm hohen lenker verbaut. 

was würde als übergangslösung sinn machen? also vorbauhöhe und rise? was für ein lenker?

danke schon mal =)

ach so, ich bin 173cm groß


----------



## magicmaggi (6. Juni 2012)

hat keiner einen tip für mich?


----------



## Gerry73 (6. Juni 2012)

Wieso nicht erstmal weiter mit dem vorhandenen Bike üben?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUDM0P2ZePU"]NS Suburban promo - NSBIKES      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gutes gebrauchtes muss nicht teuer sein, ich hab mein recht günstig erworbenes altes Monty X-Hydra mit einem günstigen Magellan Tucana Rahmen gekreuzt.

Das ist zwar nicht die Plug&Play-Variante, da es etwas Schrauberei erfordert, aber es ist für einen Einsteiger wie mich alten Sack erstmal ausreichend


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. Juni 2012)

Fahr mit deinem Rad so wie es ist.. und dann wenn Geld da ist, kauf dir ein Trialrad..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juni 2012)

-OX- schrieb:


> Mir hat damals geholfen:
> 
> Erst einmal normal mit Stoppie & Gewicht und dann wenn du vorne hoch kommst.
> Tust du leicht mit den Pedalen unterstützen.
> ...



Ich habe heute mal weiter am Pedal-Kick geübt.. Mit der vorgeschlagenen Technik hab ich es nicht wirklich hinbekommen, hatte einfach immer zuviel Energie durch den Stoppie, gegen die ich garnicht erst antreten konnte.. Habe mir dann eine hohe Stufe ~50-60cm gesucht und immer das Vorderrad per kurzem Pedaltritt hochgekickt und dabei versucht mit der Hinterradbremse zum Stehen zu kommen, ohne zu feste oder im besten Fall garnicht aufzukommen.. Hat schon ein paar ganz ordentliche Ergebnisse geliefert und ich schätze, dass es in ein paar Wochen dann endlich klappt.. (aber ich mach mir dabei keinen Stress, geht ja nur um den Spaß)


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man in den tread bilder postet?oder gleich was das für ein rahmen an meinem bike is bild ist in meiner galerie.auf dem rahmen steht FSA full speed ahead aba der wo ich das rad gekauft hab hat gesagt es sei echo
gruß lateiner


----------



## trialelmi (13. Juni 2012)

Du musst unten auf erweitert klicken. Der Rest ist selbsterklärend.
Anhänge verwalten...


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juni 2012)

Da is der rahmen:


----------



## Sherco (13. Juni 2012)

mehr Gedanken würde ich mir um die Lenkerposition machen......


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juni 2012)

Wiso was stimmt da nicht?


----------



## ParkwayDrive (13. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen ist denke ich ein Adamant A1?
Der Lenker zeigt normalerweise nach vorne-oben. Das schreibt dir natürlich keiner vor, ist aber sicher bequemer. Du kannst den mal ein bisschen herumdrehen um zu schauen ob das mit deinem Lenker überhaupt möglich ist, der sieht etwas merkwürdig aus.


----------



## ecols (14. Juni 2012)

Könnte auch ein BT sein, oder ein Toxsin? Sicher kein Echo.. Der Lenker muss so stehen, dass es keine Möglichkeit gibt die Lenkerenden noch HÖHER zu bekommen.


----------



## NilsTrialer (15. Juni 2012)

Der Lenker...  
Respekt


----------



## Lateiner (15. Juni 2012)

Kanns dann sein das wenn ich den lenker verstelll das der backwheelhop besser klapt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juni 2012)

Einfachste Möglichkeit das zu erfahren: AUSPROBIEREN!


----------



## NilsTrialer (15. Juni 2012)

Könnte durchaus sein, da sich ja auch deine Haltung verändert...
Ansonsten ist das alles eine Frage der Übung!


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Juni 2012)

Kurzer Zwischenstand:
Mittlerweile fahre ich gute 7 Monate mein Trialrad, ich habe zwar auf technischer Ebene noch nicht alles erreicht, was ich mir für das erste Jahr vorgenommen hatte, aber es sind ja auch noch ein paar Monate Zeit..

Ich stelle mir momentan oft die Frage über den Trainingsumfang. Ich fahre derzeit, etwa 3-4mal in der Woche 1,5-3 Stunden, wobei ich mittlerweile eher durch fehlende Kraftausdauer, als durch nachlassende Konzentration das Training beenden muss.
Ich würde gerne wissen, in welchem Umfang ich optimalerweise trainieren sollte und welche Übungen sich ergänzend fürs Fitnessstudio oder für zuhause eignen. Wie oft fahrt ihr in der Woche und wie haltet ihr das mit eurer Regenration? Achtet ihr auf Ruhepausen zwischen den Trainingseinheiten oder fahrt ihr auch mal 3-4 Tage am Stück?


----------



## Lateiner (27. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre nicht wirklich nach trainingszeiten weil ich oft wegen schule leider keine Zeit habe.Aber ich kann da ich in der nähe von einem Gelände wohne wo man gut trialen kann kann ich auch einfach ma ne halbe stunde vom Schreibtisch weg.Fitnessübungen mach auch nicht wirklich da nebenbei noch Moutainbike und Handball spiele,das klappt bis jetzt ziehmlich gut.Ich fahre deshalb einfach wenn ich grad Lust drauf hab und an meinem Bike alles in ordnung ist (Was bei mir momentan leider nicht der Fall ist)
Aber vielleicht liegt es daran dass ich so schlecht bin weil ich leider momentan nicht so oft zum trainiren komme und das ganze vielleich etwas zu locker sehe,aber ich fahre auch erst seit ende Januar.


----------



## xwormap (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre 5-6 mal pro Woche je 1/2 bis 1 Stunde. Danach bin ich meistens völlig ausgepowert. Ich denke jedoch, dass ich immer mehr Ausdauer kriege. Jetzt, nach etwa 3-4 Monaten Trial Biken, sind die Tricks eh noch nicht so effizient vom Energieverbrauch her würde ich sagen 
Sonst mache ich eigentlich kein Fitness..


----------



## JanStahl (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe früher immer 3x die Woche a 2h trainiert, jeweils bis zur Erschöpfung. Ich habe gedacht, dass öfter nicht sinnvoll ist, weil ich bei täglichem Fahren einfach nicht mehr so gut fahren konnte. Alle paar Wochen habe ich mir eine Woche Pause gegeben, was jedesmal mein Können deutlich verbessert hat.
Inzwischen habe ich herausgefunden, dass 6x die Woche mit jeweils 2h bei mir notwendig ist, um noch Fortschritte zu erzielen. Die ersten paar Wochen sind bei fast täglichem Training zwar nicht sehr produktiv, aber danach steigt das Gefühl für das Rad so sehr, dass man nicht mehr zurück will.
Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich nur, dass man mit einem solchen Trainings-Rhythmus wirklich stark verschleisst, und dann mit 35 aussieht und geht wie die Fussballer oder andere Profi-Sportler - serious city miles. Keine schöne Perspektive.

So, hier hat es schon 29 Grad in der Bude, ich muss jetzt mal raus, mir steht das Wasser in der Arschfalte.


----------



## Simtil (10. Juli 2012)

Servus,

ich habe schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden, daher hier die Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen, welche Rad-/Rahmengrößen es bei den Trialbikes gibt und wie diese in etwa auf die Körpergröße passen? Was sind Vor-/Nachteile von 24 bzw. 26 Zoll?

Ich bin 186 cm hoch und würde mir gerne ein gebrauchtes Trialbike kaufen, um das mal auszuprobieren ... 

Viele Grüße

Simtil


----------



## till93 (10. Juli 2012)

servus alle zusammen,
ich bin begeistert von diesem threat (selten so wennig schwachsinn gelessen)
aber jetzt erstaml zu meiner person, ich bin 19 jahre jung heiße till und komme aus der nähe von München. Heute ist mein erstes trialbike angekommen und ich hab denn ganzen tag nichts andere gemacht als zu fahren und spaß zu haben. ich bin schon etwa ein jahr bmx gefahren und konnte deshalb schon einige fortschritte erzeihlen. allerdings habe ich beim trackstand das problem das es immer ein kreis wird da ich nur in eine richtung kippe (egal ob ich am hang stehe oder nicht).
wenn jemand das gleiche problem hatte und eine lösung kennt wäre das echt super.
danke schon mal imvoraus.
ps. wenn jemand in der nähe von münchen, am besten mit s-bahn anbindung, wohnt, und lust hat zu biken, einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## Mindmatters (11. Juli 2012)

till93 schrieb:


> servus alle zusammen,
> ich bin begeistert von diesem threat (selten so wennig schwachsinn gelessen)
> aber jetzt erstaml zu meiner person, ich bin 19 jahre jung heiße till und komme aus der nähe von München. Heute ist mein erstes trialbike angekommen und ich hab denn ganzen tag nichts andere gemacht als zu fahren und spaß zu haben. ich bin schon etwa ein jahr bmx gefahren und konnte deshalb schon einige fortschritte erzeihlen. allerdings habe ich beim trackstand das problem das es immer ein kreis wird da ich nur in eine richtung kippe (egal ob ich am hang stehe oder nicht).
> wenn jemand das gleiche problem hatte und eine lösung kennt wäre das echt super.
> ...



Hey Till,

habe auch erst angefangen aber [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nQSyLOoN2U&feature=relmfu"]Think Bikes Tutorials - 2 - The Track Stand      - YouTube[/nomedia]hat mir beim Trackstand sehr geholfen. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen und viel Spass noch beim trialen,

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Row (11. Juli 2012)

Also es gibt 
20 - 24- 26 Zoll

20 ist m.M.n. zuklein, wenn man auf gewisse Gegenstände springt.

24 ist da so ein Kompromiss (Danny fährt meines Wissens nach auch 24")

26 Die Trial Bike Größe, als es "erfunden" wurde, da es ja MtB waren.

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, da ich mich zwar seit bald einem Jahr mit dem Thema Trial beschäftige, aber noch nicht die Mittel habe mir eines zu kaufen.

Ich würd mir ein 24 er kaufen, bin aber auch nur knapp über 170. 

Vielleicht sagen noch ein paar andere was dazu.

Achja außer den ThinkBike Tutorials sind auch:
http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php
http://www.trashzen.com/


----------



## Onze80 (11. Juli 2012)

Simtil schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich habe schon die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden, daher hier die Frage: Wo kann ich nachlesen, welche Rad-/Rahmengrößen es bei den Trialbikes gibt und wie diese in etwa auf die Körpergröße passen? Was sind Vor-/Nachteile von 24 bzw. 26 Zoll?
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine feste Regel, bei welcher Körpergröße man 20" oder 26" fahren sollte. Bin selbst 1,87 und fahre ein 20".

20" haben einen kürzeren Radstand, sie sind damit etwas wendiger, lassen sich besser manövrieren und drehen finde ich. Mit 26" kann man nen Tick höher springen (da ca. 10cm längerer Radstand). Letztenendes ist es Gewöhnungs- und Geschmackssache.
Wenn du sonst viel MTB fährst, würde ich die aber eher zum 26" raten.

24" Trialbikes stellen ein Zwischending beider Radgrößen dar... viele behaupten, 24" Bikes würden Vorteile beider Gattungen vereinen. 
Reine Trialbikes mit 24er Rädern sind aber selten, recht neu auf dem Markt und dementsprechend schwer gebraucht zu erhalten.

Dann gibt es noch die 24" Streettrial Bikes, die aber nicht wirklich mit 20" und 26" reinen Trialbikes zu vergleichen sind (tieferes Tretlager, kürzerer Vorbau, etwas größere Übersetzung usw)... Sie sind eher für Sachen wie Manuals als fürs "klassische" Trial geeignet.


----------



## Lateiner (13. Juli 2012)

Gibts eigentlich eine âreihenfolgeâ in der maan die tricks lernen sollte oder kann man einfach drauf los Ã¼ben?


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Juli 2012)

> Ich bin 186 cm hoch und wÃ¼rde mir gerne ein gebrauchtes Trialbike kaufen, um das mal auszuprobieren ...


vielleicht solltest Du dich mal umgucken wo in deiner Gegend getrialt wird und dich da mal anschlieÃen. So kannst Du schonmal testen und reinschnuppern ob es Ã¼berhaupt Sinn macht sich eins zu kaufen.



> 20 ist m.M.n. zuklein, wenn man auf gewisse GegenstÃ¤nde springt.


nein. 20" ist wendig und ideal zum Bunny Hop. Es gibt aber auch lange RadstÃ¤nde. Ãber die Geo lÃ¤sst sich quasi auch ein 20" mit 26"-Eigenschaften bauen.



> 24" Bikes wÃ¼rden Vorteile beider Gattungen vereinen.


vielleicht vereint es aber auch eher die Nachteile beider Gattungen?



> 26 Die Trial Bike GrÃ¶Ãe, als es "erfunden" wurde, da es ja MtB waren.


nein. Angefangen wurde in den 70ern mit umgebauten BonanzarÃ¤dern oder Ã¤hnliches. Die ersten SerienrÃ¤der waren 20". MTB kam erst seit dem Boom Anfang der 90er dazu.



> Gibts eigentlich eine âreihenfolgeâ in der maan die tricks lernen sollte oder kann man einfach drauf los Ã¼ben?


Ja. Du musst erst Lenken kÃ¶nnen (also Slalom fahren am Hang) bevor Du Stufen fÃ¤hrst. Erst nach dem Stufen fahren darfst Du mit HinterradsprÃ¼ngen anfangen. Sonst wirst Du rechtmÃ¤Ãig erschossen.
NatÃ¼rlich kann jeder Ã¼ben worauf er Bock hat. Aber Basics schaden nicht.


----------



## C-Row (14. Juli 2012)

Dann entschuldige ich mich mal für die ganzen falschen Informationen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Juli 2012)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich eine reihenfolge in der maan die tricks lernen sollte oder kann man einfach drauf los üben?



Also eigentlich kannst du üben was du willst, an manchen Tagen funktioniert das eine besser als das andere. Es gibt aber Techniken, die aufeinander aufbauen. Jemand der einen Tretbunny konnte, bevor er Hop and Gos gelernt hat habe ich noch nicht getroffen.  ... Obwohl das auch denkbar wäre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simtil (14. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten! 

"Anschließen" wäre vermutlich das beste, scheidet aber aus Zeitgründen aus. Ich würde Trial nur als Ergänzung zum MTB sehen (um meine Technik / Balance zu verbessern) und kann mir im Moment schwer vorstellen, das Biken zu ersetzen. Aus dem Grund tendiere ich im Moment auch zu 26 Zoll. Mal sehen ...

Viele Grüße

Til


----------



## Marcel85 (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo !!

Hey wollte mal fragen ob ich auch mit meinen Bike Trial fahren kann ??

http://www.univega.com/de/bikes/modelle-2012/category/dirt-1/model/ram-xf-912-1.html 

weil finde das eine sehr geile Sportart


----------



## trialelmi (15. Juli 2012)

Das ist ein Dirtbike und nicht wirklich toll dazu meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Marcel85 (15. Juli 2012)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Das ist ein Dirtbike und nicht wirklich toll dazu meiner Meinung nach.


 
ok meinst du ,aber warum fahren andere auch mit sone Bike´s wie meins Trial ???


----------



## C-Row (15. Juli 2012)

Das Bike ist sogar unter dem Punkt dirt eingeordnet, aber egal.

1. Dieses Bike hat eine Federung an der Gabel, was sich soweit ich weiß auf die Sprünge negativ auswirkt. Schneller verschleiß.
2.Die ganze Schaltung wird zum einen nicht grbraucht, zum anderen wahrscheinlich ziemlich belastet werden.
3. Die Rahmengeometrie ist auch eher nachteilig, da man wenig Freiraum hat.
4. Ich weiß nicht ob das Bike diese speziellen Belastungen stand hält, vielleicht kann man damit anfangen (Trackstand), aber sobald es an die Sprünge geht würde ich mir ein Trialbike zulegen.

Kann sein dass ich viel falsches gesagt habe, falls ja nurzu korrigiert mich!

Anbei noch ein Link:
http://www.trialbike.org/trialbike-kaufen/anforderungen-an-ein-trialbike.html


----------



## Marcel85 (15. Juli 2012)

aha und warum fahren manche mit Dirtbike Trial ??

siehe hier : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqyD3la53gQ"]Trial Bike      - YouTube[/nomedia]  müsste bloss einen anderen Zahnkranz vorne nehmen ,was sagst dazu ?? Ist auch Trial oder ???


----------



## Paradoxianer (15. Juli 2012)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> aha und warum fahren manche mit Dirtbike Trial ??
> 
> siehe hier : Trial Bike      - YouTube  müsste bloss einen anderen Zahnkranz vorne nehmen ,was sagst dazu ?? Ist auch Trial oder ???



Hi Marcel85

Ja das ist Trial, dass stimmt!
Allerdings ist das Bike definitiv kein Dirt bike... Es ist ein Streetrial bike!
Die Geometrie ist anders.. dh. anderer Schwerpunkt, höhere Tretlager usw! Dirtbikes sind schwerer (zu schwer um effektiv zu trialen) und auch von dem Rahmen nicht darauf ausgelegt auf dem Hinterrad zu springen und auf diese Weise Hindernisse zu überwinden..

Wie schon im anderen Thread gesagt hatt ich auch mit einem ähnlichem Univega angefangen. hatte innerhalb von einem Jahr 2 x die Kettenstrebe durch! Univega hat ohne Beanstandungen ausgetauscht!.. Danach hab ich mir nen Trialbike zugelegt!
Die Belastungen sind doch ganz anders, deswegen haben Trialbikes ganz andere Rahmen...

Aber für die Grundlagen geht das alle mal!
Mein Mentor hat damals gesagt wenn man etwas auf nem ungeeigneten Rad beherrscht kann man dann halt mit nem Trial viel besser, viel sicherer und viel höher 

Also leg los am besten mit Trackstand, Bunnyhop und dann Backweelhop Tutorials siehe youtube!


----------



## Marcel85 (15. Juli 2012)

Paradoxianer schrieb:


> Hi Marcel85
> 
> Ja das ist Trial, dass stimmt!
> Allerdings ist das Bike definitiv kein Dirt bike... Es ist ein Streetrial bike!
> ...


 
muss so ein Street Trial Bike nicht auch leicht sein ??


----------



## Torkas (15. Juli 2012)

Hi,
hab noch nicht mit Trial angefangen und denke für meine wünsche sollte ich mir ein nicht-"reinrassiges" Trial-Bike zulegen wie in meinem Thread geschrieben wurde: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9691037#post9691037
Ich möchte aber noch mal die genauen Unterschiede wissen, welches Bike wofür besser geeignet ist.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Juli 2012)

Traurig, traurig.. Als ich vor 2 Jahren angefangen habe hier zu lesen, war das meiner Ansicht nach der einzige Forumsteil, der fast durchgehend ein hohes Niveau hatte.. Mittlerweile komm ich mir hier vor wie bei den Dirt'ern.. Nur Nehmen, Fragen und Wissen-wollen, keine Eigeninitiative und wenn man dann eine Antwort gibt, wird diese solange ignoriert, bis man hört was man hören wollte..

Wie gesagt, ein bißchen Eigeninitiative darf es schon sein! Das Trial-Unterforum ist voll von guten und informativen Threads und niemand ist böse, wenn man eine gezielte Frage stellt, aber deine Fragen werden alle im angepinnten (!) Thread beantwortet: 

Bike das sich zum Trial/Streeten und Dirt fahren eignet


PS: Die Trialer sind, so wie ich das bisher erleben durfte, ein fast durchweg nettes Völkchen, aber irgendwann ist halt jede Geduld einmal aufgebraucht..

PPS: Es gibt gute günstige, gebrauchte Trialräder und es gibt kaum günstige, gebrauchte Street-Trial Räder. Das ist ein Fakt und leider auch nicht zu verändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paradoxianer (15. Juli 2012)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> muss so ein Street Trial Bike nicht auch leicht sein ??



Genau das ist der Punkt es muss leicht sein und in der Natur der Dirts liegt es nun mal eben weniger leicht zu sein..


----------



## Torkas (15. Juli 2012)

Paradoxianer schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt es muss leicht sein und in der Natur der Dirts liegt es nun mal eben weniger leicht zu sein..



Das hat aber jemand mal anders gesagt:


> 4. sind diese 2 Kilo ein großer unterschied?
> Für Street-Trial nicht wirklich. Beim reinrassigen Getriale schon eher bemerkbar.


----------



## Paradoxianer (15. Juli 2012)

Torkas schrieb:


> Das hat aber jemand mal anders gesagt:




Hmm mal immer langsam mit den Jungen Pferden 

Da ging es um den Unteschied zwischen Streetrial bikes mit Sattel und reinrassigen Trialrädern...

2 KG also zwischen 8 und 10 kg Unterschied
aber der Unterschied zwischen 8 und 15 KG finde ich dann doch schon gewaltig..

Denn Dirtbikes welche eben nicht gleich Streetrialrädern sind, wiegen 
zwischen 13-15 Kg!!

Naja aber ich bin ja auch nicht frei von Fehlern....
Soll ja Leute gegeben haben die haben Trial mit einem Klapprad gelernt.. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/952069

Wichtiger als das Rad ist die Motivation und das dran bleiben.. dabei hilft es ungemein wenn Ihr euch jemanden in eurer Nähe sucht mit dem Ihr zusammen fahrt!


----------



## Marcel85 (15. Juli 2012)

Paradoxianer schrieb:


> Hmm mal immer langsam mit den Jungen Pferden
> 
> Da ging es um den Unteschied zwischen Streetrial bikes mit Sattel und reinrassigen Trialrädern...
> 
> ...


 
Ja da hast du recht aber man lernt nie aus, sondern nur dazu ,das hab ich heute auch  und ich muss sagen es gibt Leute die einen helfen bei fragen  und es gibt welche die machen es nicht


----------



## jan_hl (16. Juli 2012)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> aha und warum fahren manche mit Dirtbike Trial ??
> 
> siehe hier : Trial Bike      - YouTube  müsste bloss einen anderen Zahnkranz vorne nehmen ,was sagst dazu ?? Ist auch Trial oder ???



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann ist das noch ein alter Syntace Rahmen mit Trialgeometrie, also _kein_ Dirtbike.


----------



## Sherco (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe das Gefühl, du unterschätzt den Trialsport. Es ist nicht so einfach, wie es in den Videos aussieht.


----------



## Marcel85 (16. Juli 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, du unterschätzt den Trialsport. Es ist nicht so einfach, wie es in den Videos aussieht.


 
Der Trialsport ist ja auch schwer ,und Übung macht den Meister oder ?


----------



## Torkas (17. Juli 2012)

So,
habe nun einfach erstmal angefangen mit meinem MTB zu üben und habe gleich schon eine Frage zum Trackstand.
Normalerweise sollte man ja alle Tricks zu beiden Seiten üben.
*Auch beim Trackstand?* Denn dann müsste man ja ständig den "Schokoladenfuß" ändern und der soll doch immer gleich bleiben oder?


----------



## jan_hl (17. Juli 2012)

Den Trackstand sollte man in allen 4 Konfigurationen beherrschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torkas (17. Juli 2012)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Den Trackstand sollte man in allen 4 Konfigurationen beherrschen.


D.h. auch mal mit dem anderen Fuß vorne?
Oder soll immer der gleiche Fuß auf der vorderen Pedale sein?


----------



## jan_hl (17. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt: es ist besser wenn du alle Kombinationen kannst! Im Wettbewerb kannst du dir ja nicht aussuchen, wo und wie du zum stehen kommst und dann kann es schon ganz gut sein, wann man in allen Kombinationen stehen bleiben kann.

Aber: geh das ganze erst mal ruhig an und versuch nicht krampfhaft alles auf einmal zu lernen. Für den Anfang reicht es völlig aus, wenn du das in eine Richtung kannst. 

Und stell dich drauf ein, dass das nicht von Heute auf Morgen geht. Trial ist ein schwieriger Sport bei dem es Wochen/Monate dauert bis man die Grundtechniken beherrscht.


----------



## C-Row (17. Juli 2012)

Sorry für die Zwischenfrage aber wieso 4 Konfigurationen?

Rechts vorne, Links Vorne, was gibts da noch?
Lenker in die andere Richtung?


----------



## jan_hl (17. Juli 2012)

Rad links/rechts und Fuß links/rechts. Macht 4 Kombinationen...


----------



## -OX- (18. Juli 2012)

Also ich vertrete eher die These,
übe erst mal den Trackstand in eine Richtung mit deinem Schockofuß vorne.

Später wenn du den Trackstand ganz locker beherrscht kannst du ja immer noch die andere Seite & den anderen Fuß üben.

Aber vor allem sollte man Spaß dabei haben und nicht zu verbissen sein.
Wenn etwas mal einfach nicht will, dann übe etwas das du schon kannst.
Das baut einen dann wieder etwas auf.


----------



## Marcel85 (18. Juli 2012)

-OX- schrieb:


> Also ich vertrete eher die These,
> übe erst mal den Trackstand in eine Richtung mit deinem Schockofuß vorne.
> 
> Später wenn du den Trackstand ganz locker beherrscht kannst du ja immer noch die andere Seite & den anderen Fuß üben.
> ...


 
Muss ich wenn ich den Trackstand übe beide Bremsen ziehen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/balancieren.php


----------



## Marcel85 (18. Juli 2012)

jan_hl schrieb:


> http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/balancieren.php


 
gibt´s dazu auch ein Video weil nur lesen is doof


----------



## jan_hl (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, bei Youtube gibt es sogar mehr als ein Video zu dem Thema. Wenn man da 'Trackstand' eingibt, gibt es 1500 Treffer und für "Trackstand Trial" gibt es 124 Treffer.


----------



## till93 (18. Juli 2012)

@Marcel85: du hast immer die Hinterradbremse offen, die Vorderradbremse wird nur gescholossen wenn du wieder nach hinten rollen must indem du dich vom Vorderrad abzustößt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Juli 2012)

wo wir gerade am Trackstand üben sind: Ich finde vorallem wichtig, dass man seine Schokoladenseite + Schoko-fuß beherscht.. Wenn man das wirklich kann, dann kann man die andere Seite + Schoko-Fuß probieren.. Wenn man später besser ist, dann kann es schon mal hilfreich sein, auch den anderen Fuß vorne haben zu können, aber bis man das braucht, sollte man erstmal ein paar andere Basics üben.


----------



## Marcel85 (18. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> wo wir gerade am Trackstand üben sind: Ich finde vorallem wichtig, dass man seine Schokoladenseite + Schoko-fuß beherscht.. Wenn man das wirklich kann, dann kann man die andere Seite + Schoko-Fuß probieren.. Wenn man später besser ist, dann kann es schon mal hilfreich sein, auch den anderen Fuß vorne haben zu können, aber bis man das braucht, sollte man erstmal ein paar andere Basics üben.


 
Also übe ich erstmal den Trackstand und wenn ich den kann was dann ??


----------



## Torkas (18. Juli 2012)

Marcel85 schrieb:


> Also übe ich erstmal den Trackstand und wenn ich den kann was dann ??


Ich würde nach der Reihenfolge in dem Link oben üben.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Juli 2012)

Torkas schrieb:


> Ich würde nach der Reihenfolge in dem Link oben üben.



Richtig, das ist schon die sinnvollste Reihenfolge.. Wenn du besser bist, dann wirst du ja merken, was du an welchen Tagen gerne üben möchtest / kannst.


----------



## till93 (18. Juli 2012)

Abend alle zusammen,
ich fahr jetzt seit einer Woche Trial, Trackstand klappt schon richtig gut und ich schaffe auch schon bis zu zehn back wheel hops.
Ein par andere sachen klappen auch schon. Aber ich muss sagen bei mir drückt der Schuh.
Also welche schuhe tragt ihr zum Trialen?


----------



## Marcel85 (18. Juli 2012)

till93 schrieb:


> Abend alle zusammen,
> ich fahr jetzt seit einer Woche Trial, Trackstand klappt schon richtig gut und ich schaffe auch schon bis zu zehn back wheel hops.
> Ein par andere sachen klappen auch schon. Aber ich muss sagen bei mir drückt der Schuh.
> Also welche schuhe tragt ihr zum Trialen?


 
den muss ick jetzt erst mal üben  und wenn ich den behersche dann gaht es nach einander weiter 

hier mal ein bildchen vo mein Ugebautes Bike  





besten DANK an meinen Sponsor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (18. Juli 2012)

till93 schrieb:


> Abend alle zusammen,
> ich fahr jetzt seit einer Woche Trial, Trackstand klappt schon richtig gut und ich schaffe auch schon bis zu zehn back wheel hops.
> Ein par andere sachen klappen auch schon. Aber ich muss sagen bei mir drückt der Schuh.
> Also welche schuhe tragt ihr zum Trialen?



Ich kenne viele die mit Vans oder Nikes, also skaterschuhen fahren. 
Die Sohle ist aber meist schnell durch. Es bleibt einem dann nur die alternative Mtb oder Trialschuhe zu fahren. Einige schwören auch auf Kletterschuhe.
Problem ist nur, dass gute schuhe meist sehr teuer sind. Ich selber fahre den Ribo Trialschuh, hält schon ewig.


----------



## Mindmatters (20. Juli 2012)

Mit meinen Bergschuhen steh ich auch ganz gut auf den Pedalen.Fühl mich damit auch a sichersten(vorallem in Bezug auf Knöchel) Leider sind die Dinger schwer und anstrengend zum fahren.
Ansonsten auch am liebsten Skateschuhe.


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. Juli 2012)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Training.. Ich habe mittlerweile das Problem, dass ich nach 1-1,5h Fahrt merke, dass die Kraft in meinen Händen nachlässt.. Trainiert irgendwer das ganze mit einem Handtrainer bzw. ist das wohl sinnvoll?


----------



## C-Row (31. Juli 2012)

Dann macht man halt nach 1,5 h ne Pause.

Wärst du nach 30 Minuten schon fertig würde ich vielleicht Fitnessmäßig etwas machen, aber bei 1,5 h ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## hamburch1910 (6. August 2012)

Moin!

Als 30+ und kurz davor das trialen zu beginnen, glaube ich hier richtig zu sein. 
Ich stehe vor einer Frage, die auf einer der vorigen halben Million Seiten ggf schon beantwortet wurde, aber:
Wie habt ihr euch für eine bestimmte Rahmen- und Reifengrösse entschieden? Ich vermute, dass in Gegensatz zum MTB die Körpergrösse hier nicht so wichtig ist, bin aber ganz kurz davor mir ein Trialbike zuzulegen und habe jetzt Schiss das falsche zu wählen.
Ne Investition von knapp ner Düse sollte überlegt sein...

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Wobbi (6. August 2012)

Darauf konnte man mir auch nie eine Antwort geben!^^


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. August 2012)

Darauf wirst du tatsächlich nur persönliche, subjektive Meinungen hören.. Den Radstand kannst du über die Körpergröße zwar eher abschätzen, aber auch da gibt es Vorlieben.. Die meisten Räder eignen sich aber gleich gut für den Anfang.. Backwheelhops, Trackstand etc. lassen sich auf allen erlernen.. und nach 1 Jahr wirst du dann auch etwa wissen, was du haben willst.. 
Mein Tipp: 26", aber einfach nur deshalb, weil ich vorher schon Mountainbike gefahren bin und es "vollständiger" aussieht..


----------



## hamburch1910 (6. August 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: 26", aber einfach nur deshalb, weil ich vorher schon Mountainbike gefahren bin und es "vollständiger" aussieht..


 
Ungefähr so genaue Angaben hatte ich erwartet 
Letztendlich isses nun so, ich bin 1.86 bei 88 kg, blabla, und abgesehen von aller subjektivität, vllt könnt ihr mir ja sagen ob folgendes bike geil ist, oder nicht. So hätte ich anfangen sollen.

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1348_Trial-Bike-24--Echo.html


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. August 2012)

Damit kannst du eigentlich nichts falsch machen, die aktuellen Echo SL 20" Rahmen gehen wohl öfter in die Brüche (Siehe Broken-Parts-Thread), das sind dann aber auch die leichten SL Rahmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till93 (8. August 2012)

das Echo 24" find ich nen spitzen Teil! Ich hab selbst vor zirka einem Monat mit dem Bike angefang, du solltst blos aufpassen das  die Kette nicht an der Strebe schleift weil hinten halt wirklich nich viel platzt ist. Und ich glaub nich das man sich als Anfänger soo viel sorgen über einen gebrochenen Rahmen machen muss. Ich denke das es mein Gleld wirklich wert war, also legs dir zu und hab Spaß damit.


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. August 2012)

ja, guter preis und gutes rad. Wenn das Geld locker genug sitzt für ein neues Rad dann greif da zu. Weniger Wertverlust hat natürlich ein Gebrauchtes.


----------



## der_M. (8. August 2012)

So ich werde mich mal hier anschließen und zwei drei Fragen stellen. 

Ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin mit meinem Anliegen. 

Also ich fahre seit einiger Zeit ein Norco 125. Ist noch mit allen Komponenten, so wie es Norco im Handel anbietet, ausgestattet. 

Es ist ja quasi schon ein Street-Bike. Ich würde aber lieber ein bissl in Richtung trial gehen. Irgendwie so ein zwischending. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht eine starre Gabel/Trialgabel ins Bike zu bauen. So zum probieren wie es mir liegt und gefällt.

Müsste doch funktionieren?! 

Danke schonma für eure Antworten


----------



## ecols (8. August 2012)

Lieber M. 

Es heißt TRIAL nicht trail. Deine Fragen gehören in den Kaufberatungsbereich.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## der_M. (9. August 2012)

ups da waren die finger mal wieder flinker... 

Ja danke für den Tip, hab schon geschaut und ein paar Infos gefunden die mir weiter helfen könnten...

Danke...


----------



## Torkas (10. August 2012)

So wollte mal keinen neuen Thread erstellen.
Also ich habe in letzter Zeit Probleme mit meinen Handgelenken(kein Altersproblem ).
Bei jedem Bunnyhop, oder auch kleinen balancier-Sprüngen, tun meine Handgelenke weh.
Allerdings erst seit den einigen Tagen. Bin seit gestern zwar nicht mehr gefahren und heute auch nicht, also könnte es wieder weg sein, aber habt ihr auch manchmal Handgelenkschmerzen?
Könnte aber auch daran liegen, dass ich noch kein TrialBike habe und mit so 'nem schweren Ding übe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (10. August 2012)

Ist wohl normal am Anfang.. In meinen ersten 3 Monaten garnicht.. dann 2 Monate nur Probleme, dann wieder 3 Monate Ruhe und in den letzten Tagen ist es wieder schlimmer geworden.. Ich fahre jetzt wieder mit meinen 661 Wrist Wrap, zum Stützen der Handgelenke..
Achja, ich habe immer umso weniger Probleme, desto mehr ich mich vorher warm mache, Handgelenke dehne und langsam anfange.. Wenn ich sofort draufhüpfe und losballere, dann wirds nach 30min immer recht schlimm.


----------



## Lateiner (28. August 2012)

Ich hab jetz gemerkt das jedesmal wenn ich vom biken nach hause komme etwas am Fahrrad kaputt ist oder ich mich verlezte is das normal am Anfang oder stell ich mich einfach dumm an ?Den gerade eben bin ich bei nem Backwheelhop mit der Hose am Vorbau hängen geblieben und hab mir die Hose zerissen und des Knie aufgeschrammt 
Und seit vier Monaten tut mein Knöchel beim kurbeln weh und dann muss ich meinen Fuß n bisschen drehen dann knackt der Knöchel sehr laut und dann gehts wieder für n Paar Meter (ihr glaubt gar nicht wie des Nervt)
Is des normal dass sooo viel kaputt geht ?


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. August 2012)

Nein.. Dass man das Rad regelmäßig warten muss und es immer Pflege braucht ist klar (vor allem gebrauchte Teile, die man von andern kauft, sollte man immer genau beobachten..).. Wenn du dich andauernd verletzt oder dir etwas weh tut, dann mach ruhiger oder mal eine Pause..
Wenn etwas ernsthaft weh tut, dann geh zum Arzt


----------



## Lateiner (28. August 2012)

Ja mein rad ist gebraucht abaer ich warte und pflege es immer aber ichknick oft beim abspringen oder so um oder die handgelenke kriegen was ab ...


----------



## Sherco (29. August 2012)

das passiert bei jeder sportart, die man ernsthaft betreibt. Wenn man das vermeiden will, muss man eben in den örtlichen Strickverein gehen.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2012)

Ok weil von leeuten die daneben ssitzen und zusehe kommen dann immer so Sprüche wie er hats nicht drauf. und so weiter


----------



## ecols (29. August 2012)

Vielleicht wählst du deine Hindernisse zu groß? Ein wesentlicher Punkt beim Trial ist die gesunde Selbsteinschätzung. TRainiere auf deinem Niveau.. Es hat keinen Sinn einfach 100mal in ein 20cm zu hohes Hindernis zu hacken, wenn du die Technik noch nicht beherrschst.

Wähle deine Hindernisse so dass du dich auf die Technik konzentrieren kannst. Wenn der Beweegungsablauf sitzt, kannst du allmählich in der Höhe/Weite steigern. Das minimiert den Matieralverschleiß und das Verletzungsrisiko. Wenn du Probleme mit den Knöcheln hast, können eventuell höher geschnittene Schuhe Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2012)

Das ich mich überschätzte ist wohl nicht das problem ich eher das problem das ich mich nicht traue ne stufe runterzuspringen.


----------



## JanStahl (29. August 2012)

Langsamer und federnder trainieren!
Bleib locker in der Haltung, also gut warmmachen, viel Federn und Beugen, große Bewegungen, etwas langsamer ausgeführt, dabei darauf konzentrieren, dass DU trotzdem gut Kraft aufs Rad gibst.
Am Anfang verlierst Du dadurch frustrierend oft das Gleichgewicht, aber mit der Zeit hilft das sehr viel.

Im Kopf musst Du auch langsamer werden, keine Hektik.

Wenn Du in Situationen kommst, wo Du sehr schnell reagieren musst, dann überleg Dir, wie Du Dich rantasten kannst.
Beispiel:
Hinterradhüpfen klappt noch nicht - Fahrrad auf Stufe stellen, 30-Grad-Winkel, so dass Du mit einem Fuß (und evtl. dem Pedal zur Abstützung) bequem absteigen und das Rad so stabilisieren kannst.

Dann balancieren üben, bis Du so weit das Gefühl dafür hast, dass Du keine hektischen Bewegungen mehr machst, wenn Du das Gleichgewicht verlierst, sondern ruhig auf die Stufe mit dem Fuß zurückgehen kannst, oder nach hinten oder zur Seite langsam absteigst.

Dann auf der Stelle hüpfen mit dem Vorderrad oben, wieder bis Ruhe einkehrt.
Dann immer mehr nach hinten lehnen und hüpfend die Balance halten, wieder bis Ruhe einkehrt. Dann so weit lehnen, dass das Vorderrad abhebt und Hüpfen versuchen ...

So vermeidest Du nicht jede Situation, aber hast deutlich weniger heftige Probleme. Anders sollte man glaube ich an den Sport auch nicht rangehen, sonst ist irgendwann mal länger Krücken angesagt.

Für den Tret-Bunny-Hop machste das genauso:
Erstmal nur mit Körperschwung das Vorderrad auf nen Bordstein hochziehen, solange, bis es keinen Schlag in den Armen beim Anziehen oder Landen mehr gibt und Du ziemlich sauber die Höhe triffst, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren. Steigern bis vielleicht 20 cm. Dann mit in die Pedale reintreten, zuerst am Bordstein, dann steigern bis 30 cm. Und dann kommt eben die kritische Phase, den Absprung üben. Da geht dann ab und an mal was auf die Knochen, das kann man wohl nicht vermeiden. Nimm ein paar Paletten, die wegrutschen können, wenn Du dagegenkommst.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2012)

Uch weiß leider nicht was ein tretbunnyhop ist bzw. weiß ich nicht wie er aussehen soll ein video dazu habe ich leider nicht gefunden .Aba kann mal jemand die die Arten erklären wie man Stufen runterspringt weil hoch komm ich gut aber nach unten roll ich einfach und ich glaub nicht das des so gut für. die Gabel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (29. August 2012)

Einfach das nächstbeste Trialvideo nehmen, sind meist alle Techniken zu sehen.
Treter ist, wenn man aus dem Rollen auf eine Kante vorwärts direkt aufs Hinterrad springt und dabei in die Pedale tritt, um den Absprung zu verstärken und den Anlauf zu verkürzen.
Runterspringen siehe Videos, gibt tausend Arten. Erst üben, wenn Hinterradhüpfen einen Meter vorwärts ohne Balanceverlust geht.


----------



## Joshude (12. September 2012)

Hallo 

Mich hat das Thema Trial nun auch total gepackt.
Leider hab ich seit gestern ne Sehnscheidenentzündung und so kann ich nicht direkt mit Üben loslegen (hab momentan nen 26" Hardtail von Radon, für die Basics muss das also herhalten )

Ich habe aber mal ne prinzipielle Frage.
Ist das Thema "Gleichgewicht" wirklich reine Übungssache?
Also, ich habe einen gesunden Sinn für Gleichgewicht, frage mich aber, obs "normale" Menschen gibt, die es einfach nicht lernen?

Wenn ich mir das so alles anschaue... Einfachen Trackstand kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber die Manuals und auch die Spielerein auf dem Vorderrad ("Einfach" mal so nen Berg auf dem Vorderrad runter, rückwärts wie vorwärst...)

Ist das wirklich Übungssache? Habe da bisschen Angst vor, dass man sich so drauf freut nud nach langem üben einfach nichts klappt :x

Wenn ich mir hier so das ein oder andere Video (Heute vs vor 250 Tagen z.b.) anschaue, dann bin ich fasziniert was man in so kurzer Zeit auf die "Beine" stellen kann, dass mich das motiviert!

Grüße, Jonas


----------



## JanStahl (12. September 2012)

1. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie schnell so gelernt wird heutzutage.
2.Trotzdem braucht es ein Jahrzehnt, bis man ein guter Trial-Fahrer ist.
Daran ändert alle Protzerei hier im Forum und anderswo nichts.
Es gibt Ausnahmefahrer, die schon nach einem halben Jahrzehnt gut fahren. Die sind aber sehr selten.
Street-Techniken sind schneller zu lernen, sozusagen die dunkle Seite der Macht.
3. Man muss solange trainieren, bis sich das Hirn in der ungewohnten Lage auskennt. Das dauert, man lernt nach und nach, wie man reagieren muss.
Meist kommt nach längerer Frustration und Nullfortschritt eine aggressive Übungsphase, in der dann einiges zusammenfindet und schneller Fortschritt erzielt wird.
Manuals sind auch für Sportkrüppel nach gar nicht mal so vielen Stunden machbar, die Vorderrad-Manuals habe ich persönlich noch nicht probiert, da sie mich nicht interessieren.
4. Über die Rollbalance-Sachen würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen.
Beim Coustellier musst Du mit aller Sprungkraft, die Du hast, Deine Geschlechtsteile auf wenige Zentimeter an den Vorbau befördern, während Du aus dem Fahren mit dem Vorderrad gegen eine Betonmauer springst. Nur das Hochziehen des Lenkers und geschicktes Nach-Vorne-Lehnen retten Dich vor unglaublichen Schmerzen und Platzwunden an Stellen, wo man auf gar keinen Fall welche haben will.
Üb sowas mal wieder und wieder, nachdem Du schon dreimal gegen die Kante gedonnert bist und jedes mal 5 Minuten am Boden sterben wolltest, in der Kälte, im Winter, im Halbdunkel einer beschissenen Halle oder auf einem schlecht beleuchteten Schulhof, während Muskeln und Gesicht schon lange aufgegeben haben und langsam vereisen.

Das ist die eigentliche Herausforderung.

Wenn man es dann kann und Sommer ist, ist es aber die schönste Sache der Welt. Word. Dagegen sind zwei blutjunge bisexuelle, experimentierfreudige Jungfrauen im Bett langweilig.


----------



## -OX- (12. September 2012)

@JanStahl 



> Dagegen sind zwei blutjunge bisexuelle, experimentierfreudige Jungfrauen im Bett langweilig.



 

Man kann doch Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen


----------



## Paradoxianer (12. September 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Manuals sind auch für Sportkrüppel nach gar nicht mal so vielen Stunden machbar,



Also ich bin jetzt schon seit fast 2 Jahren am Manual... und so richtig klappts nicht...auf meine ex Mountainbike konnte ich ohne Ende Wheele und Manual waren erste Ansätze da...
Mit dem Trial rad... hab ich jetzt erst letzte Woche meine ersten Erfolge beim Manualen erzielen können (weiter als 3 Meter einmal von gefühlten 100 Versuchen)

......
Dafür gehen andere Sachen recht gut...

Wenn man dran bleibt also so ein paar Stunden pro Woche übt sieht man wirklich die Fortschritte.
Außerdem fängt ja nicht gleich damit an auf nem Vorderrat eine ewig lange Schräge runter zu fahren :-D


----------



## Joshude (12. September 2012)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe keinesfalls gefragt weil ich will, dass ich nach einem Jahr der geilste Macker im Dorf bin (Kam von Jan ein wenig so rüber als hätte ich das vorgehabt )

Ich hab einfach nur ein wenig Bedenken, dass man trainiert und es einfach nicht kann. Und nie können wird


----------



## JanStahl (12. September 2012)

Nene, so kam das nich an.
Ich wollt mich hier nur als harter Mann profilieren.

Wenn lange Stillstand ist, kann das mehrere Ursachen haben:
Das Hirn will einfach nicht mit den Muskeln zusammenarbeiten - in diesem Fall hat man Pech gehabt - out of talent.
Man macht etwas Beeinflussbares falsch:
Beim Manual habe ich mich lange Zeit nicht weit genug nach hinten unten gelehnt, sondern mehr mit Wucht den Lenker hochgerissen und bin dann in der falschen Balance-Position gewesen. Der Trick ist, den Arsch so weit hinter zu lehnen, dass er genug Abstand vom Fahrradschwerpunkt hat, also das Hebelprinzip zu nutzen. Dann kann man gefühlvoller reagieren und bekommt mehr Rückmeldung.

Außerdem hat mir geholfen, einfach mal das Becken weit vor und zurück zu bewegen, während man versucht, den Manual zu halten. Am Anfang passt das zwar nicht zur Lage der Dinge und man verliert das Gleichgewicht (was nicht stört, da man ja eh noch keines hat), aber man bekommt ein Gefühl dafür, wie das Rad auf diese Ausgleichbewegung reagiert.
Kurz: hinten muss der Hintern sein, das Rad muss im Manual richtig an den Armen ziehen und der Hintern in die andere Richtung. 
Balance vorne/hinten kommt aus dem Becken, links rechts aus den Knien.

Dazu kommt noch: Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi macht Welten aus. Hoch und kurz geht von alleine in den Manual, also braucht man viel weniger Kraft, und kann viel gefühlvoller agieren. Guck mal die BMX-Videos an, die lehnen sich ein Stück nach hinten und das Rad kommt von alleine hoch. Bei einem 110cm-Trialbike mit 150/30er Vorbau kommst gar nicht so weit hinter, dass das Vorderrad ohne Schwung hochginge.

BTW: Leg Dir Schaumstoff in die Hose für die Übung, fährt sich vor allem bei der anstehenden Kälte und auf Belag mit Teer- und Glassplittern viel entspannter, wenn man weiß, dass man weich fährt.
Außerdem finde ich dicke Hintern geil.


----------



## Joshude (12. September 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich ernstnehmen soll oder nicht 

Danke dir dennoch für die Antwort! Kann wie gesagt momentan leider nicht anfangen zu üben weil ich ne Sehnscheidenentzündung habe, damit läuft das nicht so optimal


----------



## C-Row (18. September 2012)

Wie kommt man auf das Hinterrad?
Weiterführung zum Backwheel hop oder manual wheelie..

Was ich gelesen habe:
Entweder. Erst das Hinterrad hochkommen lassen (soweit klar), dann Hinterradbremse ziehen und das Gewicht nach hinten ziehen. Die Arme sind (fast) gestreckt. 

Oder:
Langsam fahren, Oberkörper an den Lenker, ruckartig ins Pedal und Oberkörper nach Hinten ziehen.

Nun eine Videoanalyse habe ich noch nicht gemacht(Akku leer ), aber kann es sein, dass ich zu schwach ziehe bzw. zu langsam oder nicht weit genug nach hinten gehe?

Ich schaff Variante a) nicht und b) kaum.

(biketrial.ch und youtube ist durchaus bekannt.  )

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (18. September 2012)

Kannst Du mit beiden RÃ¤dern lÃ¤nger im Stand rumhÃ¼pfen, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren?
Das sollte mindestens gehen, bevor Du weitermachst.
Wenn das geht, dann probier doch mal folgendes:
Such Dir ein flaches, ca. 40 cm hohes Hindernis, auf das Du Dein Vorderrad setzen willst.

Roll langsam (so dass Du gerade noch ohne Gleichgewichtsprobleme geradeaus fÃ¤hrst) darauf zu, halte 30 cm davor kurz an, OberkÃ¶rper leicht Ã¼ber den Lenker, Arme leicht gebeugt, dann synchron kleiner Tritt ins gute Pedal (vielleicht 30 Grad Kurbelbewegung), Arme wieder etwas schwungvoll strecken und nach hinten gehen.
Das muss sich so anfÃ¼hlen, dass das Rad unter Dir nach vorne oben rotiert, wÃ¤hrend Du etwas nach hinten leicht unten ausgleichst.
Der Trick ist, dass Dein Schwerpunkt weit genug hinten bleibt, so dass der Pedaltritt das Vorderrad auch leicht hochbringt. Viel Kraft bringt da viel Ungleichgewicht. Also nur leicht nach vorne gehen oder ganz weglassen und aus neutraler Position einfach mit den Armen etwas federn wÃ¤hrend des Tritts, nach hinten gehen und ansnsten auf den Pedaltritt verlassen. Mit der Zeit wird der Schwung wirklich so schwach, dass man es kaum noch merkt, dass man einfedert und am Lenker zieht.
Der Pedaltritt muss sich geschmeidig anfÃ¼hlen, also anhalten, gutes Pedal ein paar Grad aus der Waagerechten nach oben bewegen, die Kette sauber spannen (Du musst die Spannung spÃ¼ren), danach erst die Arme federn und gleichzeitig nach hinten gehen und reintreten. Also Balance Ã¼bern, bis Du fÃ¼r eine saubere Bewegung dieser Art im Kopf Platz hast, wÃ¤hrend Du kurz anhÃ¤lst, und nicht denkst: âGleich ich fall um.â.

Damit kannst Du Ã¼ben, das Vorderrad hochzubekommen. Ziel ist anhalten, hoch das Rad, oben im Gleichgewicht landen und auf der Stelle hÃ¼pfen (also Vorderrad oben, Hinterrad unten).

Davon unabhÃ¤ngig kannst Du das Vorderrad auch abgestiegen hoch stellen, das Rad schrÃ¤g zum Hindernis platzieren, so dass Du bequem vom Hindernis aus mit dem FuÃ, den Du gerne vorne hast, auf das vordere Pedal aufsteigen kannst. Dann balancierst Du Dich soweit aus, dass Du gut auf dem Rad stehst, und stellst den anderen FuÃ vom Hindernis aufs Pedal. Dann versuchst Du, im HÃ¼pfen das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Das ist etwas schwieriger als auf der Ebene, wenn Du so schrÃ¤g stehst. Pedale gut waagerecht zu halten durch gezieltes BremsenÃ¶ffnen, wenn man wÃ¤hrend des HÃ¼pfens zu weit zurÃ¼ckgetreten hat, ist dabei auch nÃ¶tig.
Wenn das gut geht, dann lehn Dich immer mehr nach hinten, bis das Vorderrad abhebt. FÃ¼r das HinterradhÃ¼pfen musst Du Dich dann fÃ¼r den Anfang darauf konzentrieren, das Rad an den Pedalen mit den FÃ¼Ãen nach hinten leicht nach oben zu ziehen, also soweit nach hinten kippen lassen, dass Du den Schwerpunkt nach hinten Ã¼berschritten hast, und dann das Rad unter Dir ein StÃ¼ck nach hinten hÃ¼pfen, um wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen. Mit der Zeit renkt sich das dann mit Pedalbewegung, offener Bremse und optimiertem Schwung so ein, dass man auf der Stelle hÃ¼pfen kann, und bevor Du Dich versiehst, kannst Du kaum fÃ¼nf Jahre spÃ¤ter auf einem schmalen Betonpfosten auf dem Hinterrad wenden.

Guck mal einen der besten an, insbesondere bei 2:16 sieht man, dass er das Rad mit einem Pedaltritt unter sich nach vorne oben durchrotieren lÃ¤sst, um aufs Hinterrad zu gehen (klar, geht leicht bergab, dadurch wird es noch leichter, aber auch schwerer, oben im Gleichgewicht zu bleiben):
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoblV_lN0Lc"]Giacomo Coustellier 2012 - Trial Inside - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## C-Row (18. September 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Kannst Du mit beiden Rädern länger im Stand rumhüpfen, ohne das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren?



Edit: Du meinst wahrscheinlich mit beiden? 
Hab ich jdf. nicht probiert, bekomm aber beide Räder im fahren hoch. (bunnyhop? weiß nicht) Aber auch nicht sehr viel.

Also Track Stand schaff ich 60 Sekunden lang. (r. vorne und lenker nach l.) Balance ist nicht mein Problem, im stehen Fallen auch nicht. Eher beim nach hinten gehen. (Weil ich noch unbekannt ist und ich etwas vorsichtig bin)

Aber ich werd es in den nächsten Tagen üben!
Danke.


----------



## Paradoxianer (19. September 2012)

Zum Thema Manual noch mal!

Nutzt man beim Manual die Hinterradbremse? Weil vom Wheele  her kenne ich es ja fast nur so! Da ich im Moment noch viel zu sehr mit Wucht nach oben ziehe komme ich oft zu weit nach hinten!

Was sagen die Profis...


----------



## JanStahl (19. September 2012)

Ab und an mal antippen geht, macht aber auch schon viel Schwung zunichte.
Wenn Du das Gefühl hast, Schwung abfangen zu müssen, dann hast Du logischerweise zu viel Schwung.
Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, kommt das Vorderrad normalerweise nicht primär durch Reißen am Lenker hoch, sondern eben primär durch Schwerpunktsverlagerung nach hinten.


----------



## C-Row (25. September 2012)

Okey.
Ich hab's ein paar mal Versucht.

Ergebnis: Nur durch mein Körpergewicht ca. 20-30cm.
(Anleitung: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Wcj-zCXdQ"]Fahrtechnik: Vorderrad anheben - YouTube[/nomedia])
Lenker wird nicht nach oben gezogen, sondern der Körper geht nach hinten.

Mit Pedal hab ich es nicht wirklich geübt.
Wie geh ich da vor?
Langsam fahren. Nach vorne beugen, Körper nach hinten ziehen + Tritt ins Pedal und dann die HRBremse ziehen (Weiterführung dann auf dem HR hüpfen)? Oder versuchen weiterzufahren (Weiterführung Manual - Wheelie)?

So?

2. Was ich gar nicht hinbekomm ist nach einem Endo das VR hochzubekommen.
Beim runterkommen HRBremse + Körper nach hinten ziehen?


----------



## JanStahl (25. September 2012)

1. Ins Hinterradhüpfen geht man fortgeschritten so wie ich oben geschrieben habe: Coustellier-Video bei 2:16
2. Als Anfänger sollte man die Hilfestellung mit der Mauer nutzen, die ich oben beschrieben habe.
3. Manual oder Wheelie? So machen wie ich das oben beschrieben habe.
4. Aufschaukeln braucht halt Rhythmus, ist wie beim F.icken, Junge. Wenn Du kurz vor Aufprall HR nach etwas Schwung nach hinten nimmst und Dich dann komplett versteifst (auch wie beim F.icken), dann kommt das Vorderrad hoch.
Aber ehrlich gesagt, scheiß doch auf die ganzen Poser-Fahrtechniken. Üb lieber mal Kanten hochkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Row (25. September 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Üb lieber mal Kanten hochkommen.



Und wie kommt man 'ne Kante hoch?
Fahrend oder springend; (Rad versetzen), oder?
Entweder mit dem HR, dem VR, oder beiden.
Und dafür sollte ich doch erstmal mein VR hochbekommen.


----------



## JanStahl (25. September 2012)

Sach ich doch. Vorderrad muss auf die Kante.
Wheelie, Manual, Schaukeln würde ich hintenanstellen.


----------



## C-Row (26. September 2012)

so seh ich das doch auch. 
Ich sah das nur als Weiterführung.


----------



## Landus (8. Oktober 2012)

Servus alle zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eine kurze Beratung zum Thema Bikekauf.

Zur Vorgeschichte: Ich fahre seit einem Jahr Dirt/Street mit einem reinen Dirtbike (nur eine Bremse, Stahlrahmen, usw...) Da mich aber das etwas Trial mäßigere Street fahren sehr anspricht habe ich beschlossen, mein Dirtbike zu verkaufen, und mir für den Einsatzzweck etwas passenderes zu suchen. 

Ich binn bisher mit dem Dirtbike auch schon ganz gut klar gekommen (saubere Bunnyhops gelernt, Stufen bis zu 40cm flüssig rauf und runter, ansatzweise auch Manuals, sowie Backwheel Hops). Nun suche ich ein Trialbike, da ich gerne noch technisch viel anspruchsvollere sachen fahren, und mich weiter steigern will. 

Ich binn auf die Bikes der Firma Inspired gestoßen, welche mir sehr gut gefallen, sowohl technisch, als auch optisch (mit der optik von klassischen Trial-Bikes ohne Sattel usw kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden)

Mein Budget beträgt nach dem Verkauf des Dirtbikes ca. 1500

Meine Frage(n):

-Taugt das Inspired Fourplay in der Pro-Ausstattung was?
-Wäre es das richtige Bike für den Einsatz Street-Trial?
-Gibt es noch andere Hersteller, die ahnliche Bikes im Programm haben? (Google verrät mir nix)

Ich weis, dass ich noch recht neu auf dem Gebiet bin, über euere Antworten würde ich mich freuen.

MfG Andi


----------



## JanStahl (8. Oktober 2012)

Inspired ist die Referenz, alleine schon wegen Danny Mac.

Einige sonstige Marken und Modelle für 24er-Street-Trial:
Marino
Onza Zoot
Ozonys King of Dunce 
TMS Leo Combo
Echo Urban

Zu haben z.B. bei Tartybikes, TMS, Trial-Bikes, Trialprod, ...

Ich baue Dir auch gerne ein Hoffmann 24er-Street-Bike für Dein
Budget auf, siehe meine Email.


----------



## sir-vincent (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, bin 31 Jahre alt, seit kurzen Besitzer eines Trialrades, bisher nur MTB und in frühster Kindheit BMX gefahren. Mir fällt immer wieder beim Üben auf, das meine Hände und Handgelenke ganz schön schmerzen..Bin definitiv nicht unsportlich und meine Knochen sind auch nicht kaputter als bei anderen Radfreaks, meine Frage ist es, ist es normal für einen Trialänfänger, gibt sich das mit der Zeit?


----------



## Pipo33 (25. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich zum Anfang auch. Gerade wenn man viel fährt und sich wenig zeit für die Regeneration gibt dauert es sehr lange bis sich das gibt. Hauptgrund dafür ist meiner Meinung nach die Technik. Am Anfang steht man einfach viel zu weit vorne. Das heißt die ganzen Belastungen werden mehr über die Handgelenke aufgenommen als über die Beine. Beim fahren einfach mal drauf achten, dann wird es dir schnell klar. Du solltest versuchen das meiste Gewicht mit den Beinen auszugleichen (gerade bei Sprüngen). Aber das ist zu Beginn gar nicht so einfach. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es mit steigender Balance auch besser wird. Üben könntest du zum Beispiel einen Einhändigen oder Freihändigen Trackstand. Das bringt einen ein gutes Stück weiter


----------



## JanStahl (25. Oktober 2012)

Normal. Man verkrampft am Anfang stark und wendet viel mehr Kraft an als nötig, und kommt auch oft ungünstig auf, so dass die Handgelenke stark belastet werden.

Manche sagen, dass sehr gründliches Aufwärmen und Dehnen, weiche Schaumstoffgriffe mit anderem Durchmesser, Veränderung des Bremsendruckpunkts, der Bremshebelposition, andere Lenker, andere Vorbauten oder andere Bremshebel helfen - ungefähr in der Reihenfolge würde ich durchprobieren, wenn Dir die Schmerzen die Laune verderben.

Rantasten an tägliches Training mit Gefühl dafür, wann man schmerzende Stellen wirklich völlig überlastet und langsamer machen muss, hat auch schon manchem die Schmerzen beseitigt. Ist am Anfang aber Overkill.


----------



## ecols (25. Oktober 2012)

Freihändiger Trackstand ohne Sattel? Das will ich sehen!


----------



## Pipo33 (25. Oktober 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Freihändiger Trackstand ohne Sattel? Das will ich sehen!



Bin ich jetzt auch kein Profi drin, aber 4-5 Sekunden sind da schon drin. Mach ich ja auch nur wenn ich Langeweile hab und gerade besonders gut aufm Bike stehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir-vincent (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Tips. Werde dann mal bewußter auf meine Fahrweise achten. Vielleicht montiere ich mir auch noch einen kürzen Vorbau dran, habe noch einen hier rumliegen. Versuch macht klug ..und kostet mich nichts.


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Oktober 2012)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Bin ich jetzt auch kein Profi drin, aber 4-5 Sekunden sind da schon drin. Mach ich ja auch nur wenn ich Langeweile hab und gerade besonders gut aufm Bike stehe



Du hast aber auch einen Sattel


----------



## Pipo33 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich wusste dass das kommt 
Ja Ich hab zwar einen Sattel, aber weil ich weiß wie ich auf dem Rad stehe ist der unerheblich, da ich ihn nicht berühre.


----------



## ecols (25. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt bringst du mich zum verzweifeln.. Ich hab gedacht ich HAB Balance.. Und bin implizit davon ausgegangen dass du sitzt.. Aber bei der Höhe geht das nicht.. 

Machst mir ein Video? Ich will das auch können!


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Oktober 2012)

Also es klappt tatsächlich, es sind zwar maximal 5 sekunden, aber in denen ist es sehr lässig! 
Versuch dich an einen Ort zu stellen, wo du mit einem kleinen Hückel die Balance halten kannst und keine Bremse brauchst.. und dann nimm halt vorsichtig deine Hände weg


----------



## C-Row (27. Oktober 2012)

So Leute ich bin's wieder.

Hab seit über 2 Wochen nicht getrialt und jetzt hab ich auch noch 2 Wochen Sportverbot (Metallentfernung).

Aber ich hab zumindest beim Fahrrad fahren ein besseres Gefühl fürs Fahrrad entwickelt (kleine BunnyHops) und versucht das Vorderrad beim fahren hochzubekommen. Funkionert zwar, aber nur 20-30cm und das 1-2 Pedaltritte lang. 
Gut, war im sitzen und der Sattel war auch recht hoch eingestellt. 

Nur wie soll das alles aus dem Stand herraus gehen!?

Kann mir das jemand nochmal erklären?


----------



## JanStahl (27. Oktober 2012)

Hier Junge, haste ne Skizze, z.B. 0:47:


----------



## C-Row (27. Oktober 2012)

Nervt wahrscheinlich schon. Sorry Jan.

Trifft diese Anleitung zu?
Du stehst still und hältst deine Balance, indem du abwechslungsweise Vorder- und Hinterrad versetzt. Natürlich sind beide Bremsen blockiert und bleiben es auch während der ganzen Übung.
Jetzt streckst du ruckartig die Arme und schiebst den Hintern so weit wie möglich nach hinten, direkt über den Reifen.
Wenn diese Bewegung schnell genug war, wirst du von alleine nach hinten wegkippen.
Wichtig: Du darfst nicht erschrecken, wenn du zu kippen beginnst und musst einen Moment lang in dieser gestreckten, tiefen Position bleiben, sonst klappt es nicht.

Hm. vielleicht ist das noch zu schwer?

Was würdest du empfehlen:
TrackStand (einfachste Version) klappt über 30 Sekunden.
Kleine Bunnyhops gehen auch schon.
Endo klappt auch.
90°+ Drehung auf dem Vorderrad auch. (Die 180° leider noch nicht)

Was sollte man/ich als nächstes anpacken? Räder versetzten?


----------



## JanStahl (28. Oktober 2012)

Hi C-Row,

keine Sorge, ich habe das genau so gemeint:
Das bei 0:47 ist sinnvoll. Bisschen im Stand rumwackeln,  um die Balance zu halten, und dann mit einem kleinen Tritt und Schwerpunkt weit hinten das Vorderrad hochholen, fühlt sich wie gesagt so an, als würde man das Fahrrad unter sich durch nach vorne oben rotieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HankMoody (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich wollte als stiller Mitleser einmal Danke an alle hier Beteiligten sagen, die letzten Wochen hab ich mich oft hier im Forum aufgehalten und unendlich viel gelesen. Ihr habt hier soviel Erfahrungen und Wissen angehäuft, das ist unglaublich.

Grüße


----------



## manurie (5. November 2012)

Ich möchte jetzt mit Trial auch beginnen und hätte dazu paar Fragen. Kann man auch Trial mit nem XC-Fully machen, weil es geht mir mit dem Trial drum meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und solche Dinge wie Trackstand, Hinterrad versetzen usw. Oder wäre es besser nen spezielles Hardtail 26 aufzubauen, weil ich brauche eh ein Bike für die Montage und damit würde ich gerne nach Feierabend üben und gelegentlich paar Kilometer fahren, jetzt in der dunklen Jahreszeit würde dss passen, selbst bei schlechten Wetter sowas 1-2h zu machen.


----------



## JanStahl (5. November 2012)

Nur Trackstand und unambitionierte balancierte Hüpferei auf kleinen Steinen geht auch noch mit dem Fully zu lernen. 
Eventuell überlastest Du die Lager am hinteren Teil des Rads damit.

Selbst aufbauen ist dafür die Mühe nicht wert:
Hier gebraucht im Verkaufe-Thread kaufen. Nicht aufbauen, fertig kaufen und Erfahrungen sammeln. 500 Euro reinstecken. Wenn dann kein Bock mehr ist, für 400 verkaufen, oder bei Bock: aufrüsten oder neu kaufen, besser werden.


----------



## manurie (7. November 2012)

Danke für deine Antwort. Paar Sachen könnte ich natürlich mit dem Fully machen, bloss ich wollte so oder so noch ein Hardtail mir zulegen, weil ich oft auf Montage bin und kein Berg in Sicht und das Fully wäre dafür eh zu schade ne Flachstrecke zu machen. Somit eben ein Hardtail, ich habe nicht vor nen spezielles Trial aufzubauen, sondern das Hardtail sollte auch für in Richtung Trial geeignet sein, ich hab fürs Hardtail noch paar Restteile zur Verwertung.


----------



## C-Row (20. November 2012)

ich bin's mal wieder.

trotz der kälte will ich dieses Jahr noch einige Fortschritte erzielen, deshalb meine Frage:

Nach ca. 3 Sprüngen auf der Stelle verliere ich das Gleichgewicht. Tipps?


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2012)

üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Row (20. November 2012)

perfekt. dann brauch ich nicht auf etwas weiteres achten


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. November 2012)

Klar, man könnte jetzt mit einer Videoanalyse anfangen und dir weiterhelfen.. Aber um's üben kommst du trotzdem nicht herum.. Wenn du erfahrene Mitfahrer hast können die ja auch eventuelle Fehler (falsche Haltung beim Backwheelhop) korrigieren, eine Ferndiagnose ist da sicher schwierig.


----------



## JanStahl (20. November 2012)

Da gibt es in den seltensten Fällen einen Trick, 
Gleichgewichtstuning und motorische Erfahrung sammeln ist meistens der Pfad zur Erleuchtung.


----------



## ecols (21. November 2012)

C-Row schrieb:


> ich bin's mal wieder.
> 
> trotz der kälte will ich dieses Jahr noch einige Fortschritte erzielen, deshalb meine Frage:
> 
> Nach ca. 3 Sprüngen auf der Stelle verliere ich das Gleichgewicht. Tipps?



Ich habe ungefähr ein Jahr gebraucht bis ich BWHs konnte. Nach zwei Jahren saßen sie dann. Trial != Fußball => die Basics dauern ein bissl


----------



## Sherco (21. November 2012)

hmm bei mir gingen ziemlich schnell nach 2-3 wochen relativ kontrollierte BWHs(Fairerweise muss ich anmerken,dass ich vorher ein gutes Jahrzehnt Motorradtrial gefahren bin)
Eine Ferndiagnose ist schwer. Grundsätzlich solltest du aber darauf achten dass arme und beine jeweils leicht angewinkelt sind wenn du auf dem Hinterrad stehst.

Edit: Ausserdem sind es meistens die ruckartigen Bewegungen, die einen aus der Balance bringen. Beim springen auf der stelle muss man sich nur sehr sehr wenig bewegen.


----------



## Miss5000 (21. November 2012)

Hallo ihr Trial-Freaks. Bin relativ neu hier und arbeite mich so durch dieses "Wie mit trial beginnen"-Forum. Da stehen ganz schön viel Tipps drin. Aber gibt´s vielleicht jemanden im Raum Offenburg, der Trial fährt?  Sonst muß ich mir alles selbst beibringen und das ist echt öd. 
Wär toll, wenn sich jemand finden ließe.


----------



## Landus (23. November 2012)

Servus, die Frage passt jetzt zwar nicht zum Thema, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal, da ich nicht einen neuen Threat eröffnen möchte:

Ich möchte das Freilaufritzel vom Kurbelarm abmontieren, der Kurbelarm ist schon ausgebaut. Allerdings sitzt der freilauf sehr fest. Die Kurbel ist eine Trialtech ISIS, das Freilaufritzel ist ein Echo TR 18Z. 
Ich benutze diesen Abzieher hier: http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p151_Cyclus-Abzieher-fuer-Freilaufritzel.html

Ist das ein Links- oder ein Rechtsgewinde? Was kann man tun, damit sich das Teil abschrauben lässt? Ich wollte lieber erstmal fragen, bevor ich rohe Gewalt anwende.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Jim Space (23. November 2012)

wegen freilaufdemontage

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_freewheel_and_sprocket_removal/m1.html

in dem video wird alles gesagt.

viel erfolg


----------



## Landus (23. November 2012)

Aaaaaahhhhh, das werkzeug einspannen und die kurbel drehen! Ich trottel hab die kurbel eingespannt und versucht das werkzeug mitm gabelschlüssel zu drehen Alles klar, dankeschön, echt nette Leute hier im Trial-Bereich


----------



## Basser (24. November 2012)

C-Row schrieb:


> ich bin's mal wieder.
> 
> trotz der kälte will ich dieses Jahr noch einige Fortschritte erzielen, deshalb meine Frage:
> 
> Nach ca. 3 Sprüngen auf der Stelle verliere ich das Gleichgewicht. Tipps?



weniger forum, mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till93 (9. Dezember 2012)

Tag zusammen,
ich würde bie meinem Echo 24" denn Lenker gerne leichter und weiter hoch bekommen um auch einen bunnyhop ohne zu treten  machen zu können. Reicht es einen kürzeren Vorbau und einen "high rise" Lenker zu montieren? Oder ist es mit der Trial Geometrie gennerel unmöglich?


----------



## Sherco (9. Dezember 2012)

Dafür braucht man einen Steileren/längeren vorbau und nen Riser Lenker. Allerdings Find ich Roller auf dem bike nicht sooo wichtig. Besser wäre es einfach mehr Muskeln zu entwickeln, dann gehts auch so.


----------



## Lateiner (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß nich ma wie man nen Bunnyhop mit Treten macht... Kanns mir jemand erklären?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## patrick_97 (10. Dezember 2012)

Am einfachsten gehts wenn du das in Google eingibst, da findest zahlreiche Anleitungen und auch Videos, unter diesem Link findest du zahlreiche Anleitungen für diverse Technicken recht schön und verständlich erklärt : http://www.biketrial.ch/index_de.php
ausgezeichnete Lernvideos gibt es von Ryan Leech 

LG Patrick


----------



## C-Row (10. Dezember 2012)

Nunja zurzeit ists wohl weniger Forum und weniger Fahren. 


Ich hasse es. Ist echt beschissen.

Zum einen will ich trialen (hab mir extra dafür nen Ferienjob gesucht)

aber zum anderen hör ich dann wieder nach 30 min auf, weil es einfach kein Spaß macht.

Gut:
"Für die Basics musste ich viele Monate üben" sagen viele, stimmt sicherlich auch.

Nur wart ihr nie so frustriert, dass ihr einfach keinen Bock mehr hattet?

Selbst bei 0% Bock steig ich alle 2 Wochen aufs Rad, allein schon aus dem Grund, weil es 700 gekostet hat. Aber wie gesagt nur 30 min. und dann gehts von vorne los.

Ist echt frustrierend.

Kann da jemand was dazu schreiben? 

Dazu kommt noch der ständige Schnee. (600m Höhe und Baden-Württemberg sind halt perfekte Bedingungen zurzeit)


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Dezember 2012)

Ja, man muss wirklich lange üben, bis die ersten Basics sitzen..
Wenn du nur alle 2 Wochen für 30min fährst wird sich das ganze auch nicht verbessern.. In der Anfangszeit kannst du 3-5 mal die Woche für eine Stunde aufs Rad: Trackstand, Hinterrad versetzen, Backwheelhops.. Da gibt es viele unterschiedliche Dinge, sodass das ausprobieren nicht langweilig wird..
In meinen ersten 3 Monaten gab es mehrmals Situationen, in denen ich an dem Sinn von dem Ganzen gezweifelt habe. Aber der Wille das ganze zu beherrschen hat mich immer wieder aufs Rad gebracht und das tut er auch jetzt noch.
Wenn dir dieser Wille fehlt, dann wird es sicherlich schwer sich mehrmals in der Woche aufs Rad zu stellen und auch mal Dinge zu trainieren, die nicht klappen wollen. Der Preis des Rads reicht als Antriebsgrund einfach nicht aus.

Achja: Ich habe auch im Winter angefangen, dafür war dann der Frühling extrem gut, weil ich die meisten Basics schon drin hatte und mit den anspruchsvolleren Techniken weitermachen konnte.

PS: Es lohnt sich dranzubleiben, je besser man wird, desto mehr Spaß macht es!


----------



## Sherco (10. Dezember 2012)

Man muss eben Zeit investieren. Mit sowenig training wirst du auch nach jahren keine Nennenswerten Fortschritte machen. Zieh das mal 2-3 wochen konsequent durch und du wirst Erfolge verzeichnen. Erfolg motiviert


----------



## patrick_97 (11. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir war das genauso, ich fahre jetzt drei Monate und anfangs bin ich annähernd jeden tag am Rad gestanden und hab Basics trainiert, jetzt ca. jeden 2. Tag, allerdings schneit es jetzt und ich muss in der sehr kleinen Garage fahren, hat auch seinen Reiz, mittlerweile beherrsche ich die Basics ganz gut und es macht auch Spaß, nur das wetter ist nicht allzu günstig, ich freue mich schon auf den Frühling 

LG
Patrick


----------



## ecols (11. Dezember 2012)

Eine sehr gute Balanceübung im Winter die man wirklich überall machen kann:



Man sucht sich eine Wand bei der es nicht so schlimm ist wenn sie ein paar Spuren abbekommt (Garage, ...)
Dann fährt man frontal gegen die Wand und baut mit Hilfe der Pedale richtig Druck auf, so dass der Vorderreifen sich schon verformt. Die Bremsen kann man dabei los lassen, weil der Druck auf dem VR das Rad ausreichend stabilisiert. Das ist die Grundposition.
Man verlagert den Schwerpunkt langsam und konstrolliert nach hinten und versucht so mit dem Vorderrad sukzessive die Wand "hochzufahren". Es wird immer wieder abgesetzt, bis man sich wohl fühlt.
Wenn man Gefühl fürs fahren entwickelt hat, darf man "oben" mal die HR Bremse ziehen und dort ausbalancieren.
Man steigert die Höhe immer weiter. Um nicht nach hinten umzufallen muss man sich bei extremer Ausführung mit dem Oberkörper über den Lenker neben das VR lehnen.
Man senkt das VR wieder etwas an der Wand. Unterschiedliche Positionen des VR fordern unterschiedliche Muskelgruppen und schulen das Balancegefühl.
Viel Spaß beim Üben!

P.S.: Könner wählen einen Pfosten, zum Beispiel ein Verkehrsschild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Row (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube ich trainier einfach jeden Tag 30 Minuten.

Ist ja auch nicht so anstrengend, dass ich da ein Übertraining riskiere.
 Muss nur schauen wegem Licht


----------



## Lateiner (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich übe unter einem Caport wo Platz für drei Autos ist und fast immer frei ist 
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## C-Row (12. Dezember 2012)

du glücklicher! 
1 Auto Garage ohne licht, dafür einen riesen Vorplatz.. unbeleuchtet.


----------



## Lateiner (12. Dezember 2012)

Des Caport is sogar Beleuchtet Mein Vater hat schon gesagt er kann die Autos die ganze Zeit vor dem Carport lassen dass ich fahren kann.


----------



## C-Row (16. Dezember 2012)

is ja gut! 
ich such mir ne gute taschenlampe


----------



## till93 (20. Dezember 2012)

@_C-Row_
Ich wohne in Bayern auf 560m Höhe 
Wetter und (kurzfristig) keine Fortschritte sind für mich keine Ausreden.
Soballt auf der Straße vorm Haus auch nur ein par quadradmeter schneefrei sind gehts aufs Velo.
Ich fahr seit 5 Monaten sogut wie jeden tag 1-3 Stunden.
Die ersten Schritte waren für mich auch recht schwer, aber wenn man erstmal Trackstand und Rocking drauf hat macht man beim rest viel schneller Fortschritte,
ich bin aber vorher schon ein bischen BMX gefahren.
Mein Fazit auch bie null bock einfach aufs Bike!

Aber zurück zu  meiner Frage zum rolling Bunnyhop .
Mit tretten ist die Höhe schon ganz ordentlich (heute habe ich 85 cm geschafft) aber ich bekomm das VR ohne zu treten einfach nicht richtig hoch. Ich hab jetzt den Inspired Lenker und den trialtech 90x30 vorbau ins Auge gefasst. Habt ihr eine bessere Idee oder sollte die Kombo inordnung sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (21. Dezember 2012)

Damiit machst du es nur schlimmer. Ich fahre übrigens den gleichen Rahmen.
Ich habe einen 150mm/30° Vorbau mit Carbon lenker dran. 
Der Rahmen ist relativ Hoch und sehr lang. Rollbunnys gehen zwar einigermaßen, aber die Geo ist dafür einfach nicht optimal. Ansonsten helfen einfach nur mehr Muckis.


----------



## Hoffes (25. Dezember 2012)

Oder einfach mehr die Technik üben und mal sich von einem guten Fahrer tips geben lassen


Ich schaffe 9palleten treter gut und mache kein zusätzliches krafttraining


----------



## Sherco (25. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich hilft dein Jahrelanges Trialtraining deiner Muskulatur nicht auf die Sprünge David.
Um Treter ging es übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## C-Row (26. Dezember 2012)

Ach Leutz ist einfach frustrierend. Das ist das Problem.

Trackstand klappt ja ohne Probleme.

Ich gaube ich fang einfach mit "Mastering the Art of Trials" an.
Motivation für Neues ist ja da. 

Hab's auf Vimeo gefunden.

http://vimeo.com/groups/biketrials/videos/11227857


----------



## Hoffes (27. Dezember 2012)

Die Sache ist das viele schon Bonnyhop machen wollen und können noch nicht mal gescheit treter 


Und bei Bonnyhop muss man noch viel besser den Absprung Punkt treffen wie beim Treter


----------



## Kadauz (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

dank eines Angebots hier im Verkaufe-Thread konnte ich mir mit relativ wenig Geld ein ordentliche Trial Bike zulegen. Ich bin totaler Trial Anfänger und schon fast 30 Jahre alt.

Seit knappen 2 Wochen gerhört es mir und es macht bisher unglaublich viel Spaß damit zu fahren. Es gibt selten Hobbys, in die man so tief eintauchen und somit den Rest um sich herum ausblenden kann. 

Über die Tage war ich jetzt schon bestimmt 5-6 mal jeweils 1-3h trainieren, was ich ganz gut aushalte, bis auf die kleinen Wehwechen von den ungewohnten Bewegungsabläufen (Handballen, Handgelenk, Armbeuge...)

Trackstand passt so einigermaßen, normale Hops (seitlich und nach vorne in eine Richtung) auch kein Problem. Backwheelhop klappt noch garnicht, aber da will ich mir Zeit geben.

Was ich aber auch überhaupt nicht hinbekomme, ist jeglicher Ansatz eines Bunny Hops. Ich bekomm einfach das Vorderrad nicht anständig nach oben, und wenn dann nur einige cm. Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch beim Versuch, das Vorderrad zu versetzen. Ich bekomm es einfach nicht gescheit nach oben und/oder zur Seite. Kann es sein, dass die Trial Geometrie einfach nicht so dafür gemacht ist? Denn somit kann ich auch das Rocking und das seitliche Stufenklettern vergessen. Gibt es vielleicht einen Trick? Oder hilft da einfach immer weiter versuchen, bis der Bewegungsablauf optimiert wird?


----------



## xwormap (28. Dezember 2012)

Kadauz schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dank eines Angebots hier im Verkaufe-Thread konnte ich mir mit relativ wenig Geld ein ordentliche Trial Bike zulegen. Ich bin totaler Trial Anfänger und schon fast 30 Jahre alt.
> 
> ...



Also ich hab vor den Bunnyhops mit Backwheelhops angefangen, indem ich gerollt bin, dann beide Bremsen gedrückt um das Hinterrad zu heben. Danach mit Schwung und geschlossenen Bremsen Gewicht nach hinten verlagern.
Mit der Zeit habe ich das "Gespür" für diesen Bewegungsablauf bekommen und es klappte dann auch beim Bunnyhop

Probiers aus und gib doch eine Rückmeldung! 

(Sorry für die komische Darstellung, habs auf dem Handy erfasst...)


----------



## -OX- (28. Dezember 2012)

@ Kadauz

wenn du in deinem Profil deinen ungefähren Wohnort einträgst,
fällt es anderen leichter zu sagen ob sie in deiner Nähe wohnen und sie dir vielleicht Persönlich helfen können. ​


----------



## Kadauz (28. Dezember 2012)

-OX- schrieb:


> @ Kadauz
> 
> wenn du in deinem Profil deinen ungefähren Wohnort einträgst,
> fällt es anderen leichter zu sagen ob sie in deiner Nähe wohnen und sie dir vielleicht Persönlich helfen können. ​



Gesagt, getan....


----------



## till93 (31. Dezember 2012)

Tag zusammen,
kenn jemand noch einen Trick wie ich ein Ritzel von der Nabe runter bekomme?
Ich habs schon mit der Kette probiert, die ist aber sofort Gerissen, und ich hab das Ritzel direkt in den Scharaubstock eingespannt. 
Es bewegt sich aber keinen Millimeter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Dezember 2012)

ritzel mit dicker kette drum in den schraubstock, laufrad wie ein lenkrad anfasse und "lenken" 
Auf Tartybikes gibt es dazu ein nettes Tutorial-Video


----------



## Hoffes (31. Dezember 2012)

Tipp Wenn der Reifen noch drauf ist mit Luft drauf gehts dann leichter


----------



## till93 (31. Dezember 2012)

Die dickste Kette die ich hatte is mir dabei schon zerrissen.
Aber das mit dem Reifen kann ich noch ausprobieren.
Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind, was haben Steckritzel für vor und Nachteile? Nurtürlich außer das man sie leichter runter bekommt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist bisher nichts negatives aufgefallen. Der Wechsel ist schnell möglich, was vorallem gut ist, wenn man sich bei der Übersetzung unsicher ist. Gewichtstechnisch könnte es etwas nachteilig sein.


----------



## till93 (2. Januar 2013)

Sagtmal ist es normal das irgentwann eine Speiche nach der anderen reist?


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Januar 2013)

Nein, definitiv nicht! Dein Rad braucht ausreichende Speichenspannung, damit es stabil ist und die Belastungen aushält.


----------



## Sherco (2. Januar 2013)

Hmm mir reißen ab und zu auch einfach mal welche raus.Nichts hält ewig.


----------



## till93 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hab beide Räder vor ca. 2 Monaten neu zentrieren lassen also sollte die Speichenspannung in ordnung sein. 
Das rad is jetzt ein halbes jahr alt und in den letzen 10 Tagen sind mir 3 Speichen gerissen.
Mir persönlich fellt kein Grund ein warum sie reissen.


----------



## OZM (3. Januar 2013)

"zentriert" bedeutet nicht, das die Spannung aller Speichen gleichmässig* ist. Wenn bspw. die Felge selbst deutlich unrund ist (war), wird das LR mit ungleichmässig gespannten Speichen in ein Gleichgewicht gebracht. Kommen jetzt die Belastungen aus dem Fahrbetrieb dazu, kippt dieses Gleichgewicht wieder und einzelne Speichen werden überlastet.
Ausserdem ist unklar, in wie weit der Speichensatz schon "vorgeschädigt" war.
Kurz:
- *"rund" bedeutet nicht zwingend "in Ordnung"*
- aus meiner Erfahrung AUSSERHALB des Trials halte ich es mit der Daumenregel: 
"wenn mal 2-3 Speichen eines LR OHNE besonderen Grund (z.B. Ast) in kurzen Abständen reissen, ist der Speichensatz am Ende seiner Lebenszeit und es macht keinen Sinn, weitere Speichen zu ersetzen". 
(dann verweigere ich z.B. auch meine Hilfe im Freundeskreis, weil mir meine Zeit dafür einfach zu schade ist)

Nach dem Ausspeichen kann man dann auch beurteilen, ob die Felge ebenfalls ein Fall für die Tonne ist.

*In wie weit meine Aussagen auf die Bedingungen im Trial übertragbar sind, weis ich nicht!*

edit
*
der _Rundlauf_ eines LR ist sozusagen ein optisches Gütekriterium (ok, jenseits 5-10 mm Schlag betrifft es irgendwann auch die Fahreigenschaften). Die _Gleichmäßigkeit der Speichenspannung_ kann man als technisches oder statisches Gütekriterium auffassen. 
Beim LR-Bau hat sich einerseits seit 40 Jahren nichts grundlegendes geändert, andererseits nähert man sich aus Gewichtsgründen bei das Auslegung der Bauteile immer mehr der absoluten Belastungsgrenze (plastische / dauerhafte Verformung). 
Wenn ich mit einem bungee Seil einen Sprung A plane, der 10m über Grund endet, ist es nicht soooo wichtig, ob ich nun 70 oder 71 kg wiege und wieviel % Luftfeuchtigkeit gerade herscht (ist nur ein Bsp, ich hab von bungee keine Ahnung).
Wenn ich nun einen Sprung B plane, bei dem ich mit den Händen den Grund berühre, sollte ich seeeehr genau wissen, wie sich das Seil zwischen meinem Testsprung und dem ernsten Sprung ändert. 
D.h. die Sprünge A und B unterscheiden sich in ihrer Robustheit gegenüber äußeren Einflüssen. 
Ein leistungsfähiges LR ähnelt eher dem Sprung B, obwohl es im Prinzip genauso eingespeicht ist, wie ein LR an der Stadtschlampe von Tante Herta.

Wenn man beim "zentrieren" ernsthaft (also gemessen) die Gleichmässigkeit der Speichenspannung berücksichtigen will, explodiert der Zeitaufwand. Ich unterstelle mal den meisten shops, das dies nicht gemacht wird, weil es schlicht unwirtschaftlich ist; die meisten Kunden würden wohl vermuten, man wolle sie verschaukeln, wenn man ihnen anböte: "also ich kann die Gleichmässigkeit der Speichenspannung Mittels Messungen berücksichtigen, dann habe ich aber den 3-4 fachen Zeitaufwand (Kosten) und das Ergebnis wird WENIGER Rundlauf sein." 

Es gibt also einige "unsichtbare" Gründe, warum Speichen reissen (und das LR eigendlich (und manchmal sogar im Neuzustand) schon tot ist).

sorry für den vielen Text

/ edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## till93 (8. Januar 2013)

Na das nenn ich mal ne Antwort!
Top!


----------



## Micha1.0 (15. Februar 2013)

Hi,
ich hoffe meine Frage wurde noch nicht gestellt.
Und zwar kam die bei mir als sich mich nach einem Trial Bike umgesehen habe.
Bei biketrial.ch heist es das man mit nur einem Finger bremsen soll.
Funktioniert das auch bei einem Bike mit mechanischen Backenbremsen?

Bei hydraulischen, oder Scheibenbremsen ist das ja kein Problem, aber in dem Fall kam ich dann ins Zweifeln.

Vieleicht fährt ja jemand mit mechanischen Backen bremsen und kann mir das beantworten.
Vielen Dank und Gruß Micha1.0


----------



## Sherco (15. Februar 2013)

Es kommt drauf an welche du fährst. Nennt sich übrigens V-Brake. 
Am Trialrad brauchst du eine gute Bremse und extra Beläge. So gut wie alle bremsen mit einem Finger.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Februar 2013)

Die Sache ist eher: Du brauchst alle Finger bis auf einen, um den Lenker gut kontrollieren zu können. Wenn deine Bremse mit einem Finger nicht stark genug ist, dann musst du was am Bremssetup verändern


----------



## Lateiner (15. Februar 2013)

Ich brems hinten immer mit zwei Fingern vielleicht bin ich deswegen so schlecht


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. Februar 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Ich brems hinten immer mit zwei Fingern vielleicht bin ich deswegen so schlecht



Ne das liegt daran, dass du auf dem Gymnasium bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (15. Februar 2013)

Was daran so schlimm?


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. Februar 2013)

es gibt schlimmere handycaps als mit 2 fingern zu bremsen. Mache ich seit 15 Jahren und sehe bis heute nicht ein mir das abzugewöhnen.


----------



## Sherco (16. Februar 2013)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> es gibt schlimmere handycaps als mit 2 fingern zu bremsen. Mache ich seit 15 Jahren und sehe bis heute nicht ein mir das abzugewöhnen.



Mit Sicherheit gibt es schlimmere Handicaps. Aber die Vorteile die man hat, wenn man nur mit einem Finger bremst müssen doch auch für dich ersichtlich sein? Warum nur 3 Finger am Lenker, wenn man auch 4 haben kann? 
Ich verstehe, dass du mit damit klarkommst. Aber raten würde ich das auf keinem Fall einem Anfänger, da es einfach keine Vorteile hat.
Wenn man eh neu anfängt, dann soll man es sich schon gleich "richtig" angewöhnen.


----------



## Micha1.0 (16. Februar 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an welche du fährst. Nennt sich übrigens V-Brake.
> Am Trialrad brauchst du eine gute Bremse und extra Beläge. So gut wie alle bremsen mit einem Finger.



Die sind aber aber an einem Trial Bike von der Stange, für ca.500Euro schon verbaut, oder?
Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem


----------



## Sherco (16. Februar 2013)

Micha1.0 schrieb:


> Die sind aber aber an einem Trial Bike von der Stange, für ca.500Euro schon verbaut, oder?
> Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem



Nicht zwingend. In der Regel werden Bikes von der Stange mit Standard-Belägen geliefert. Die kannst du sofort erstmal in die Tonne treten.
Ob es sich lohnt für 500 ein Neurad zu kaufen, kannst du im Kaufberatungsteil des Forums lesen(Meiner Meinung nach möglichst ein gutes Gebrauchtes, für 500 kann man schon was echt gutes bekommen). Hier gibt es auch Infos zu verschiedenen Setups von Bremsen(da wurde hier schon sehr viel diskutiert).
Über die Suchfunktion dürftest du an entsprechende Resultate kommen.


----------



## Micha1.0 (16. Februar 2013)

Okay, Vielen Dank


----------



## xwormap (16. Februar 2013)

Also ich hatte als erstes Bike ein Onza Ska. Das Bremsen mit einem Finger war überhaupt kein Problem und auch die Beläge waren völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Sherco (16. Februar 2013)

xwormap schrieb:


> Also ich hatte als erstes Bike ein Onza Ska. Das Bremsen mit einem Finger war überhaupt kein Problem und auch die Beläge waren völlig in Ordnung.



Das Setup findet man solange in Ordnung, bis man mal was richtiges gefahren ist . Am Anfang macht es tatsächlich aber nicht soviel aus.
Man braucht beim trackstand üben ja schließlich keinen Anker als Bremse.


----------



## Micha1.0 (25. Februar 2013)

Hey,
ich hab jetzt seit Samstag ein Bike.
(Bin seit dem ca. 8 stunden drauf gewesen sorry das musste ich jetzt einfach schreiben)
Und habe da ein Paar fragen.
Ich habe schon viel uber den Trackstand gehört. Da sollte man ja nur das Bike bewegen, nicht den Körper, oder?
Wegen dem Schokoladenfuß, den kick in die Pedale(ist ja nicht der Pedalkick oder?) mache ich lieber mit dem linken Fuß, aber bei zb. Trackstand, habe ich den rechten Fuß lieber vorne.
Also auch beim Wheelie benutze ich den linken Fuß lieber, da geht es auch besser.
Habe dann es dann auch ausprobiert, mal mit links, mal mit rechts.
Aber das eine geht mit links besser, das andere mit rechts.
Meine Frage nun, benutzt ihr nur einen Fuß, oder beide?
Ich würde jetzt sagen das das egal ist, aber so sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Da es ja ungünstig ist wenn man im Trackstand den rechten Fuß vorne hat und dann will man nen Tretbunnyhop machen (zb.) und muss dann die Fußstellung wechseln.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Sherco (25. Februar 2013)

Für den Trackstand benutzt man den Schokofuß vorne. Beim Treter startest du mit dem schwachen Fuß beim abspringen,sodaß du beim landen wieder den Schokofuß vorne hast. Ist also völlig normal, wie du das praktizierst  
Wenn es aufs hinterrad geht dann den rechten Fuß vorne lassen, wie beim Trackstand auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_97 (25. Februar 2013)

Die Entscheidung liegt ganz alleine bei dir, den Trackstand sollte man mit beiden Füßen können, und die leichten Grundübungen kann man mit irgendeinem Fuß machen, insofern man das kann, wenn man dann allerdings die schwierigeren Figuren macht, sollte man einen fixen Fuß haben, das wirst du auch merken, welchen Fuß du bei den Pedalkicks vorne hast, bei den Backwheelhops kristalisiert sich das dann richtig heraus. Ein Tipp von mir: lass dich von hinten stoßen und konzentriere dich nicht darauf, welchen Fuß du jetzt zuerst nach vorne setzt, sondern es sollte eher "überraschend" kommen, dann wirst du merken mit welchem Fuß du zuerst nach vorne steigst, das ist dann der Schokoladenfuß. Wenn du das probiert hast, dann nimm diesen Fuß als Vorderfuß und probiere so zu fahren, wenn es gar nicht geht, dann ist es eben der andere


----------



## Micha1.0 (10. März 2013)

Ok, vielen Dank
Hab da noch eine Frage, hoffe die wurde nicht schon mal gestellt.
Und zwar benutze ich beim Fahren meine Normalen Handschuhe.
Das sind halt enduro Handschuhe aber es tritt halt extremer Verschleiß auf. Deshalb will ich die nichtmehr zum Trialen verwenden.
Gibt es spezielle trial Handschuhe, oder ist es normal das die extrem verschleißen da ja viel reibung entsteht. Ich hoffe das ist verständlich.
Ohne Handschuhe hab ich einfach wenig grip, ich schwitze auch einfach viel an den Händen.


----------



## Sherco (10. März 2013)

Die meisten Fahren hier sehr dünne handschuhe für ein direktes Lenkergefühl. Um ein gewisses Maß an Verschleiß kommt man leider nicht herum.


----------



## Torkas (10. März 2013)

Ich benutze normale, fingerlose Fahrradhandschuhe. Viele empfehlen aber auch Feinmechaniker Handschuhe aus dem Baumarkt oder so. Ich hab mit Gartenarbeitshandschuhen angefangen die an der Hand innenfläche mit Gummi beschichtet sind. Fühlen sich sehr angenehm an und ich benutze sie auch immernoch. (Sind im Winter halt wärmer.


----------



## Torkas (28. März 2013)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum bunnyhop.
Ist das sozusagen die gleiche Technik wie beim Backhop? Denn den Backhop finde ich relativ einfach, den dann mit einem Pedal-Kick für einen Side-Hop zu verwenden schaff ich noch nicht.
Bunnyhop schaff ich auch nicht wirklich hoch.
Ich werds heute vielleicht einfach mal mit einem Backhop aus der fahrt versuchen, hoffe mal dass das keine komplett falsche Technik ist


----------



## family-biker (29. März 2013)

im endeffekt musst du am punkt des höchsten lenkerziehens den lenker nach vorne drücken und die knie anwinkeln.ich persönlich steh bei backhops zuweit über der hinterradachse,um von der selben  technik sprechen zu können wie beim backhop.aber generell,ja.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. März 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum bunnyhop.
> Ist das sozusagen die gleiche Technik wie beim Backhop? Denn den Backhop finde ich relativ einfach, den dann mit einem Pedal-Kick für einen Side-Hop zu verwenden schaff ich noch nicht.
> Bunnyhop schaff ich auch nicht wirklich hoch.
> Ich werds heute vielleicht einfach mal mit einem Backhop aus der fahrt versuchen, hoffe mal dass das keine komplett falsche Technik ist



Wenn du beim Backhop keinen kleinen Hopser machst, sondern das Heck mit einem großen Sprung zum Arsch ranziehst, dann ist das mit einem Bunny vergleichbar. Allerdings fühlt sich das aus dem Rollen komplett anders an, da du keine Hebelwirkung der Bremse hast.


----------



## Torkas (30. März 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Backhop keinen kleinen Hopser machst, sondern das Heck mit einem großen Sprung zum Arsch ranziehst, dann ist das mit einem Bunny vergleichbar. Allerdings fühlt sich das aus dem Rollen komplett anders an, da du keine Hebelwirkung der Bremse hast.



Ja ich ziehe das Heck mit hoch.
Habs mal ausprobiert und ist wirklich etwas anders, ich glaube ich bekomme das Vorderrad noch nicht schnell genug nach oben.
Naja, Übung macht den Meister .


----------



## Lateiner (30. März 2013)

Ich weis,ich weis der Backwheel Hop bzw. der Pedalkick wurde hier schon hundert mal erklärt....Aber ich fahre jetzt gut ein Jahr Trial (ok ich musste im Sommer eine lange Pause machen) und ich kann noch nicht mal auf der Stelle Hüpfen geschweige denn nach vorne. Jetzt möchte ich aber da ich es jetzt geschafft habe auf 5 Paletten kommen (Ich bin jetzt ein bisschen stolz auf mich) auch von den Paletten runterkommen weil bis jetzt bin ich immer "normal" runtergefahren aber ich glaube dass kann nicht gut für die Gabel sein und außerdem sieht es hält einfach nicht gut aus .Und man kann ja auch mit nem Pedalkick eine Stufe runterspringen gibt's noch irgendjemanden der es mir so erklären kann dass ich es dann auch irgendwann verstehe
Ich verzweifle langsam wirklich
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (30. März 2013)

Warum schaust Du dir nicht einfach Videos dazu an. YT ist voll davon, und das ist selbsterklärend. Ich bin übrigens bestimmt 8 Jahre Wettbewerbe gefahren ohne einmal einen Backhop zu machen. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZQgD_anu2k"]pedal kick - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lateiner (30. März 2013)

Gibt ja sonst keine Variante wie man vorwärts ne Stufe runterkommt oder?


----------



## -OX- (30. März 2013)

@ Lateiner

5 epals ca. 75cm da solltest du erst dann vorwärts runter wenn du 
so sicher auf dem Hinterrad stehst, das du da oben nicht plötzlich das Vorderrad absenkst. Bei 75cm ist das nicht lustig.

Ich würde am Anfang mit nem Sidehop da runter !


----------



## Lateiner (30. März 2013)

Hi
Ich würde natürlich erst an einer Palette üben...
Sideboard nach unten ist ja ein Stoppie und dann des HR über die Kante und das VR Hinterher oder ?


----------



## -OX- (31. März 2013)

Sideboard  ahhrrrg  


Sidedrop
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klB7PRP8Gbs"]Mountain Bike Trials - Endo Side Drop - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Lateiner (31. März 2013)

Das meine ich ja mit dem Stoppie oder hier halt Endo ...des klappt beei mir sogar recht gut nur wenn es nur eine Palette ist ist für mich n bisschen wenig Platz oben wenn 2 hinntereinander sibd gehts besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. März 2013)

Alternativ kannst du auch einfach einen beherzten Sprung zur Seite machen, statt über das VR zu hebeln. Oder du machst einen kleinen Wheelie, einen sog. Wheel-off nach unten. Beides ist einfacher als ein BH.

Dass du 75cm einfach nach unten übers VR rollst finde ich jedoch schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## patrick_97 (31. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre jetzt ein halbes Jahr und habe 4 Monate lang Gleichgewichtsübungen gemacht(Winter) und jetzt kann ich Backwheelhop schon sehr gut, ich kann mich auch schon im Kreis drehen und ca. 1 meter auf dem Hinterrad springen, für mich sind daher die 5 Paletten wenig Problem, aber ich würde den Backwheelhop ausgiebig trainieren und erst wenn du ca. 30 ohne Probleme schaffst, ohne umzufallen(was auf den Paletten schlecht wäre), dann kannst du ja so hinunterspringen


----------



## Lateiner (31. März 2013)

Ja ich kann bis jetzt immer noch nur nach hinten springen (was eigentlich ja nichts bringt)und auf der Stelle schaff ich manchmal ein bisschen und nach Vorne garnicht da ich dass mit Bremse und treten nicht hinbekomme.


----------



## Micha1.0 (31. März 2013)

Hey, das Problem hab ich auch
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUs6j6DoBkI&list=UUpAs24PXJj4pGywpPysFryg&index=8"]Think Bikes Tutorials - 10 - Back Hops - YouTube[/nomedia]
Die erklären das echt richtig gut.


----------



## Lateiner (31. März 2013)

Ja das kenn ich,und ich schaffs den Backwheelhop nur mit nem Endo vorher(dann halt auch nur bedingt) wenn ich den Tritt ins Pedal mache (was ich nichmal richtig schaffe,also nicht so "explosiv") und wenn ich oben bin die Bremse ziehe Knall ich schon wieder nach Vorne auf den Boden


----------



## patrick_97 (31. März 2013)

Ich fahre jetzt 6 Monate mit einem Trialrad und davor habe ich bereits Gleichgewichtsübungen mit dem Mountainbike gemacht, deshalb habe ich von Anfang an Backwheelhops geübt, immer mal wieder zwischen den Gleichgewichtsübungen, das heist ich mache die bereits seit 6 Monaten und bin jetzt so weit, dass ich mich drehen kann und dass ich Sprünge bis 1 Meter schaffe, nur Geduld und immer schön fleißig üben


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. April 2013)

Also der Backwheelhop ist nicht zwangsläufig die Wunderwaffe für alles. Ich bin daher immer wieder erstaunt, dass sich Anfänger so sehr daran festbeißen ohne überhaupt auf zwei Rädern das Rad zu beherrschen. 
Das bezieht sich jetzt vor allem auf Aussagen wie, "ich habe keine Technik um von dem erklommenen Hindernis runter zu kommen, daher muss ich jetzt sofort den BWH lernen."


----------



## Lateiner (1. April 2013)

Das habe ich jetzt auch eingesehen Aber jetzt bin ich nur gestern nicht gefahren und schaff die 5 Paletten nicht mehr ...Aber vielleicht gehst morgen ja wieder


----------



## family-biker (2. April 2013)

ich denke jeder hat an manchen tagen ne gute tagesform und an manchen nicht.
bei mir spielt sich an unfitten tagen das meiste auf bodenniveau ab haha,an anderen widerum ist ne tischtennisplatte drin.
ist aber auch ganz gut,intervalltraining zu machen,d.h. jeden zweiten trainingstag gas geben und den jeweils anderen ruhig angehen zu lassen,damit hab ich bisher die beste progression in der technik erreicht.


----------



## trialelmi (2. April 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Also der Backwheelhop ist nicht zwangsläufig die Wunderwaffe für alles. Ich bin daher immer wieder erstaunt, dass sich Anfänger so sehr daran festbeißen ohne überhaupt auf zwei Rädern das Rad zu beherrschen.
> Das bezieht sich jetzt vor allem auf Aussagen wie, "ich habe keine Technik um von dem erklommenen Hindernis runter zu kommen, daher muss ich jetzt sofort den BWH lernen."


Meine Rede in #562 
Aber sowas interessiert keinen hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (3. April 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Gibt ja sonst keine Variante wie man vorwärts ne Stufe runterkommt oder?



5 Paletten kann man mit dem 26" einfach runter fahren..


----------



## patrick_97 (3. April 2013)

Die einfachste Technik ist mit dem einen kleinen Endo/Stoppie zu machen und mit dem Hinterrad über die Kante zu schwingen, danach blitzschnell das Vorderrad nachziehen, das übst du zuerst bei einer Gehsteigkante oder 1 Palette, wenn dus kannst (ich habs sofort gekonnt XD) ist das, finde ich, die sicherste und einfachste Methode wo hinunterzuspringen


----------



## Lateiner (3. April 2013)

Das kann ich auch ziehmlich sicher.... aber besser wenn mehr Platz da ist also z.B zwei Paletten hintereinander.


----------



## mhedder (3. April 2013)

ecols schrieb:


> 5 Paletten kann man mit dem 26" einfach runter fahren..



Würde ich so nicht generell unterschreiben wollen. 
Sicherlich geht das mit einigen 26ern, aber nicht mit allen. Da spielt die GEO des jeweiligen Rades schon noch eine Rolle...
Haben wir beim Training mit Kumpels schon mal durchgetestet. Mit meinen akutellen Rad (relativ niedriges Tretlager und recht kurzer Radstand) hat es zum Beispiel keiner hinbekommen... 
Und ja, das sind auch Leute dabei gewesen die wirklich fahren können...

Gruß Marc

P.S.: Ich selbst hab es übrigens mit keinem der Räder hinbekommen, was allerdings weniger am Material lag.


----------



## Kadauz (4. April 2013)

patrick_97 schrieb:


> Die einfachste Technik ist mit dem einen kleinen Endo/Stoppie zu machen und mit dem Hinterrad über die Kante zu schwingen, danach blitzschnell das Vorderrad nachziehen, das übst du zuerst bei einer Gehsteigkante oder 1 Palette, wenn dus kannst (ich habs sofort gekonnt XD) ist das, finde ich, die sicherste und einfachste Methode wo hinunterzuspringen



Noch einfacher finde ich persönlich das ganze mit nem Side Hop zu tun. Da ist die Change geringer, unsauber aufzukommen. DIe Technik mit dem Endo sollte ich vielleicht mal üben.


----------



## patrick_97 (4. April 2013)

Ich habe diese Technik nie geübt, ich habe 4 Monate lang Grundübungen(Gleichgewicht, usw. ) trainiert und danach diese Technik mit dem Endo ausprobiert. Wenn du zumindest eine 90° Drehung am Vorderrad schaffst, dann hast du 0 Probleme mit dem Trick, ich konnte ihn aufs erste, bei dem mit dem Bunnyhop muss man genau steuern, wie stark man auf dem Hinterrad aufkommt, wie stark man sich zurücklehnt, deshalb ist das für mich schwerer


----------



## Lateiner (4. April 2013)

Mach man da einfach einen Hop zur Seite und landet auf dem Hinterrad?


----------



## patrick_97 (4. April 2013)

Bei der Technik mit dem Bunnyhop, stellste dich einfach an die Kante und machst einen kleinen Hop zur Seite, bei der anderen Technik machst einfach einen kleinen Endo und schwingst zuerst die Hinterseite über die Kante, dann ziehst du blitzschnell das Vorderrad nach


----------



## Micha1.0 (18. April 2013)

Sorry wenn ich nochmal wegen den Handschuhen frage, aber ich hab mir jetzt extra Trial Handschuhe angeschafft. Und zwar die Fuse Prince. Doch die sind jetzt nach 2 Wochen schon so "abgerieben" das ich befürchte das sie das höchstens nochmal so lange mitmachen
Wer fährt denn  auch mit speziellen Trial Handdschuhen?
Wie lange halten die bei euch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (18. April 2013)

Ich Fahr so ganz dünne von Jitsie die eigentlich für Motorradtrial sind habe die seit knapp nem Jahr und bis auf ein kleines Loch an der Fingerspitze ist da noch garnichts...
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Sherco (18. April 2013)

Hmm Die Fuse hab ich auch, solang hat bisher bei mir nix gehalten. Fahre die schon über ein Jahr.


----------



## Roid (18. April 2013)

hey, vor längerem gab es hier mal ne Verlinkung zu Fahrtechnik Videos, glaube war bei Vimeo. war ein Franzose, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

waren immer relativ kurze  Clips mit ner Slowmotion Frequenz.

hat jemand den Link noch?


edit:

habs gefunden, wenns interessiert, 
http://vimeo.com/rushway


----------



## siggi19 (18. April 2013)

ich trage die specialized xc lite, halten noch super und sind bequem.

mal ne frage zur technik:
wie schaffe ich es das ich auf dem hinterrad stehen bleibe, zb wenn ich irgendwo runter springe oder bei nem treter usw.
ja arsch runter und nach hintenlegen, aber is das eher so ne kopp sache oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Micha1.0 (18. April 2013)

Sherco schrieb:


> Hmm Die Fuse hab ich auch, solang hat bisher bei mir nix gehalten. Fahre die schon über ein Jahr.


Das die verschleiß haben war ich mir schon bewusst, aber mich hat das halt sehr überascht das das Leder(wenn es Leder ist) auf der Handinnen Seite "wegbröselt".
Ist das am Anfang normal und beeinträchtigt das denn Grip überhaupt?
Wie sehen die bei dir aus?
Und sooo viel fahr ich jetzt nicht, meine ca. 5-6 Stunden in der Woche krieg ich schon drauf, aber die sollten doch schon länger halten.


----------



## Kleinfan (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute ich bin Anfänger im Gebiet trial und suche Gleichgesinnte zum fahren im Raum Bonn ! Würde mich auf ein paar Antworten freuen.

 Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (20. Mai 2013)

Bin Bonner, komme aber selten zum fahren.


----------



## dhmarc (22. Mai 2013)

siggi19 schrieb:


> ich trage die specialized xc lite, halten noch super und sind bequem.
> 
> mal ne frage zur technik:
> wie schaffe ich es das ich auf dem hinterrad stehen bleibe, zb wenn ich irgendwo runter springe oder bei nem treter usw.
> ja arsch runter und nach hintenlegen, aber is das eher so ne kopp sache oder mach ich was falsch?





Das hat mir super zum orientieren geholfen:

"Das Körpergewicht hinter die Fahrradachse bringen" 

Schaue immer noch manchmal zur Orientierung auf die Hinterradachse.

Desweiterem kann es dir nützlich sein die Arme anzuwinkeln
(nicht  ganz durchstrecken), kann man auch noch etwas ausbalanzieren. (Lenker zu sich hinziehen -> gegenhalten/Arme durchstrecken ->nachgeben)

Und Arsch immer schön runter; aber immer hinter die Fahrradachse, ansonsten bringt es nicht viel. 

Ist aber auch eine Kopfsache, vorallem bis es alles sitzt, habe selber noch Probleme aus höheren Bereichen das VR oben zu halten um weiter meine Treter zu machen.


@ Micha1.0   ich fange mal woanders an, bei den Griffen!!!(Hardgummi rubbelt dir deine Handschuhe runter!)
 Ich fahre selber Multifunktionlenkerbezug/Foampit mit Lenkerenden aus Alu(damit sie mir nicht bei Nässe vom Lenker rutschen können).
Die Moosgummigriffe sind sofort runtergerubbelt ca 3-5 Monate aber kosten zwei zwischen 3 und 6 Euro und reichen für 4Griffe.
+ dämpfen super
+ gutes Lenker Gefühl
+ meine TroyLee werden bald 3Jahre und immer noch wie neu


----------



## Micha1.0 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch die True Grip von Ritchey gekauft.
Seit dem aber nichtmehr so oft gefahren....
Hoffe jetzt das es mit denen besser ist

https://www.google.de/search?biw=12...a=X&ei=5s-cUdHZNIf4sgaf9oCoBg&ved=0CCoQvwUoAA


----------



## family-biker (24. Mai 2013)

geht nix über lenkerband!null verschleiss,geiles lenkerfeeling.


----------



## digg (24. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema Endo-Side-Drop.

das Hinterrad ist kein Problem, nur mein Vorderrad bleibt meist auf der Kante stehen.

Tipps parat?


----------



## family-biker (24. Mai 2013)

gewicht schneller nach hinten-oben verlagern,kleiner ruck am lenker.


----------



## ecols (25. Mai 2013)

Für extra Smoothness VR-Bremse auf!


----------



## digg (25. Mai 2013)

Danke, probier ich...


----------



## dhmarc (25. Mai 2013)

Finds einfacher das VR von der Kante zu ziehen, solange das HR noch steigt.
Falls Du mit dem Gewicht am VR schon wieder hängst,ist es nicht mehr so einfach es von der Kante zu bekommen.


----------



## Roid (25. Mai 2013)

Hey, 

bin mir noch nicht so recht sicher, welche Vorbau Spacer Kombination die beste ist
bin momentan am austesten. hab hier nen 130mm 25° und nen 150mm mit 35° liegen. dann noch 2 x 5mm Spacer zum varieren

wie find ich das am Besten raus?

kann ich die optimale  Lenkerhöhe von meiner Körpergröße ausmachen?

bin 189cm groß und hab ein 26" Echo 2012

wie ist eure Kombination?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (25. Mai 2013)

Roid schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> bin mir noch nicht so recht sicher, welche Vorbau Spacer Kombination die beste ist
> bin momentan am austesten. hab hier nen 130mm 25° und nen 150mm mit 35° liegen. dann noch 2 x 5mm Spacer zum varieren
> ...



bei den beiden vorbauten ist es eigentlich nur in der höhe unterschiedlich,sollte sich also generell mit dem 35er streetiger,mit dem 25er trialiger fahren...






(inwiefern man halt bei den längen von streetig sprechen kann lol)


----------



## Roid (25. Mai 2013)

@family-biker

danke für die grafische Darstellung. also streetiger war ja eigentlich nicht der sinn des 150er 35° vorbaus.

dann wär doch ein 150er mit 25° besser geeignet, bei meiner größe oder?


----------



## family-biker (25. Mai 2013)

jein,dafür hängt das perfekte setup zu stark von persönlichen vorlieben ab,jedes trialbike ist ein massanzug


----------



## Roid (25. Mai 2013)

joa, dafür muss ich aber meine Vorlieben erstmal kennen 
erstmal habe ich den Standart vorbau von 120 gegen einem 130er getauscht.
dann habe ich den Tipp bekommen den lenker etwas nach vorne  zu kippen/drehen und den Spacerturm rauszumachen, dadurch stehe ich schon viel aufrechter und besser auf dem Hinterrad. 

aber weiß noch nicht ob das jetzt optimal oder obs noch was zu verbessern gibt.

werd morgen mal den letzten Spacer auch noch weglassen und dann mal testen wie es sich verhällt. sollte ja laut deiner Aussage noch etwas trialiger werden, was super wär

mit was hast du die denn Grafik erstellt?


----------



## family-biker (26. Mai 2013)

http://alex.phred.org/stemchart/Default.aspx


----------



## till93 (27. Mai 2013)

Tag zusammen,
von mir kommt auch gleich noch eine Frage zum Lenker Setup.
Ich versuch momentan den Side-hop auf das Vorderrad zu lernen, tu mir aber ziehmlich schwer das gewicht auf das VR zu bekommen.
Meistens lande ich auf dem HR oder auf beiden Rädern gleichzeitig. 
Habt ihr irgentwelche tipps zu Setup, Technick oder auch zum Hindernis an dem ich trainieren sollte, damit es besser klappt?


----------



## Eyezz (28. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt verwirrt...Meinst Du wirklich Sidehop mit Paletten oder doch eher nen Franzosen?

Also ich habe die Technik am Anfabg auch mehr an Treppenstufen bzw kleinen Mauern geübt.

Man muss sich erst dran gewöhnen das Gewicht nach vorn zu legen.

Am Besten Du übst ne Weile auf dem Vorderrad überhaupt erstmal das Gleichgewicht aufzubauen bzw das Gefühl für den genauen Punkt.

Stel Dich am Besten mal "verkehrt" an eine Mauer und Versuch auf dem Vorderrad zu hüpfen.

So hast Du irgendwann den Punkt wo Du weisst, welche Körperlage es ungefähr beim sidehop bzw Franzmann braucht...

Ansonsten nebenan ne Kamera hinstellen und mal das Video anschauen ab und zu. Das hilft echt ungemein.

Manchmal ist man so knapp dran und sieht es nicht selbst...


----------



## till93 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir gedacht erstmal den Sidehop zu üben um ein Gefühl fürs aufsetzen auf dem Vorderrad zu bekommen.
Was meinst du mit "verkehrt an eine mauer stellen"? Hinterrad auf die mauer und dann versuchen auf dem VR zu hüpfen?


----------



## Eyezz (29. Mai 2013)

till93 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gedacht erstmal den Sidehop zu üben um ein Gefühl fürs aufsetzen auf dem Vorderrad zu bekommen.
> Was meinst du mit "verkehrt an eine mauer stellen"? Hinterrad auf die mauer und dann versuchen auf dem VR zu hüpfen?



Richtig verstanden 

So habe ich am Anfang das Gefühl relativ schnell rausgehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cub3 (30. Mai 2013)

Eyezz schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt verwirrt...Meinst Du wirklich Sidehop mit Paletten oder doch eher nen Franzosen?



Was für'n Franzose?  Ich komm nicht mehr mit...


----------



## family-biker (30. Mai 2013)

wenn ich das richtig im gedächtnis habe ist der franzose oder auch frenchie,wenn man aufs vorderrad sidehopt/tapt (anglizismen alarm)und dann  innerhalb eines sekundenbruchteils vom vorder-aufs hinterrad wechselt,wheelswap genannt.

habs gefunden,meine erklärung war um den wheelswap abweichend:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_%28Sport%29#Fahrtechniken

edit:auch hier vom quasi-erfinder,gut zu sehen,erst to-side,dann to-front mit wheelswap

http://vimeo.com/4042834#t=43


----------



## Eyezz (30. Mai 2013)

Genau den meine ich^^

Für mich ist die Technik eigentlich sinnvoller, grade beim Sidehop oder auch so, da das Vorderrad eh zuerst auf Höhe des Hindernisses ist.

Somit wenig Kraftaufwand /(Sprungkraft), aber quasi mehr Technik vonnöten.

Im Video von Gilles sieht man das auch schön hehe....


----------



## trialelmi (30. Mai 2013)

> Namensgeber dieser Technik waren französische Trial-Fahrer. Sie basiert auf dem Pedal Kick; allerdings landet man nach dem Pedal Kick zuerst mit dem Vorderrad auf dem angesteuerten Hindernis, dadurch spart man bei kleineren Distanzen Kraft, da man die Sprungweite damit um einen Radstand verringert. Mit dieser Technik kann man zwar weiter springen, allerdings braucht man auch eine größere Fläche auf dem angesteuerten Hindernis, weil man für beide Räder Platz benötigt.


Ich findes das schlecht erklärt auf Wiki... Es war übrigens ein französicher Fahrer nämlich Giles Coustellier und genau deswegen heisst die Technik auch Coust oder Cousten zudem braucht man nicht mehr Platz, da man nämlich nicht Platz für beide Räder benötigt, wie es dort zu lesen ist, da es grade auf Hindernissen gemacht wird die eben gar keinen Platz für beide Räder haben...
Das wollte ich nur mal richtigstellen. 
[Klug********rmodus] *aus* [/Klug********rmodus]


----------



## family-biker (31. Mai 2013)

najaaaa,beim reinen frenchie braucht man schon platz,der beinhaltet ja nicht den wheelswap,somit springt man einfach(höhö)nur to-front und zieht das hinterrad nach,wie beim ersten move im vimeo link.
der getippte frenchie mit wheelswap ist imo mehr als variation für enge hindernisse zu sehen,hier gings allerdings ursprünglich um sidehops...


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2013)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe eine Frage zum Vorbau meines Bikes:Wenn ich VERSUCHE einen Backwheelhop zu machen habe ich das Gefühl dass ich einfach mein Gewicht nach hinten bekommen...Jetztwollte ich fragen ob es vielleicht hilft wenn ich einen anderen Vorbau montiere?Was an dem dann anders sein muss weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn es hilft hier ein Bild von meinem Bike (Der Lenker ist aktuell so eingestellt dass er maximal nach oben Zeigt):


----------



## family-biker (30. Juni 2013)

@_Lateiner_:ich seh zwar hier kein bild,aber wenns sich um den schwarzen,mit fsa-aufkleber versehenen 26ger handelt,den du im album hast,seh ich an deinem setup nix falsches.
mir fällt bei sidehops(und ich sucke dermassen bei diesen)immer auf,dass ich steiler als bei bunnyhops ziehen muss,um gerade nach oben zu kommen,also richtig mit dem lenker an der hüfte entlang.mein setup dürfte von der lenkerhöhe extremer sein als deines ich hab ne 415x25mm gabel,120 steuerrohr,30mm spacer,120x20 vorbau und 80mm streetlenker,falls es hilft

edit:ach so,backwheelhops,haha leseschwäche gehabt...

in dem fall mehr beugung in die knie,allerwertesten über der hinterachse plazieren,arme nicht durchstrecken,hat mir geholfen

sorry


----------



## Lateiner (30. Juni 2013)

Ja das ist das Rad dann werde ich noch mehr üben müssen


----------



## patrick_97 (9. Juli 2013)

Knie immer zumindest ein wenig gebeugt halten und Arme das selbe, wenn du dann am Hinterrad hüpfen kannst und dich auch schon drehen kannst, ist es sehr wichtig, das deine Arme nicht gestreckt sind, so tue ich mir zumindest viel leichter und es ist alles eine Sache der Übung


----------



## next2you (21. Juli 2013)

Aus eigener (gestriger) Erfahrung nur nochmal der Hinweis, wie wichtig Schienbeinschoner am Anfang sind. Bin gestern abgerutscht und hab jetzt eine ca. 7cm genähte Wunde von den schönen Alu Pins auf den Pedalen am Schienbein. Beim auf der Stelle hüpfen vorne abgerutscht.... Das ist gleich mal eine Auszeit von 10 Tagen für jeglichen schweisstreibenden Sport. Jaja, hab ich überall schon gelesen und dachte für halbe Stunde neues Bike probieren brauch ich das ja nicht. Vielleicht erspar ich da jemand anderen diese Erfahrung.


----------



## family-biker (22. Juli 2013)

ich habs gemacht wie ein muay-thai schüler,einfach die schienbeine schon so oft angehauen,dass es keine stelle mehr gibt,an der man schaden anrichten kann


----------



## Torkas (22. Juli 2013)

Schienbeinschoner sind echt wichtig. Ich hab mir auch gedacht, erstmal bisschen Trial üben, Schutzausrüstung kann ich mir später zulegen. Naja irgendwann abgerutscht aber zum Glück musste nichts genäht werden. Tat trotzdem weh. 
Bin zwar bis jetzt selten von den Pedalen gerutscht, aber die paar Male haben mir eindeutig gezeigt wie wichtig Scheinbeinschoner sind.
Aber ich glaube fast jeder Trialer hat so seine eigenen Bekanntschaften mit Pedalen gemacht


----------



## family-biker (22. Juli 2013)

oh jaaaa!


----------



## To-bi-bo (22. Juli 2013)

Mittlerweile fahr ich nurnoch mit Schonern


----------



## s3rial (30. Juli 2013)

Da muss ich mal einen zu los warden 
Hab vor drei Wochen oder so nen Neon bow 2013 gebraucht gekauft... Dr Typ hat ihn nicht mal aufgebaut bekommen ^^ aber naja 
Auf jeden fall hat er mir gleich ein paar schienbeinschoner mit dazu gegeben 
Der wusste auch was Pedalen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyezz (31. Juli 2013)

Och die paar Punkte^^ - Vielleicht bekommste irgendwann Gratis-Schienbeinschoner, wenn Du weiter sammelst?

frag mal im Shop nach  


Ich fahr seit meiner BMX-Zeit (1999) schon ohne Schoner...sieht im Sommer auch doof aus wenn sonst alles braun ist hihi.

Dafür sieht das Schienbein auch so aus hihi. Entweder ist das diese Fleckenkrankheit, oder SEHR viele Narben  .
Naja entweder man is hart im Nehmen oder nich...


Das Schlimmste was ich mal hatte:

Du springst auf ne Mauer mit nem Tretbunnyhop.
Kommst oben auf die Kante und stehst noch auf dem Hinterrad.
Rutscht von der rechten Pedale.
Rammst sie Dir über den Fuß ein.
UND JETZT rutscht Du nach unten (Schwerkraft),
und ziehst damit alles mit nach oben (Fleisch, Haut und was da sonst noch is) muhaha.....

DAS waren mal Schmerzen...

Bin dann zur Apotheke erstmal verbunden. Die dachten ich hab mir s Bein abgeschnitten oder habs versucht haha...

Leichenblasse Gesichter dort auf einmal^^


----------



## s3rial (31. Juli 2013)

Heute wieder gemerkt, nicht ohne Protektoren fahren ^^
4 Paletten hoch und Peng 
Ich rutsche ständig von den Pedalen -.- bald fahre ich Körbchen


----------



## family-biker (31. Juli 2013)

apropos,würde mich mal interessieren:
ich komm mit pedal up (to rear) 5 europaletten plus ´n 2 cm brett rauf,aber ums verrecken keinen mm höher,gibts da ne grenze ab der ne andere technik greift?

was kommt ihr getreten so hoch?


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Juli 2013)

ich hab auch noch ein stück Schienbein unter meinen Narben :/


----------



## coaster (31. Juli 2013)

Treter aufs Hinterrad geht bei mir an guten Tagen bis 102 cm aufs Hinterrad. Ansonsten Sidehop. Wer Lust hat, kann am Wochenende stressfrei bei uns als Anfänger beim Trialcup mitfahren. Da brauch man in den unteren Klassen keine Treter


----------



## Hoffes (1. August 2013)

Bei mir gute 9

Die Überwindung richtig ab zu springen und das der Bewegungs Ablauf stimmt wird bei dir Probleme machen 

Vielleicht gehe ich am Wochenende mal nach Stuttgart fahren


----------



## Torkas (5. August 2013)

Hi,
ist zwar wahrscheinlich ziemlich egal, aber hat es einen bestimmten Sinn, dass manche bei Sachen aufm Hinterrad die Vorderradbremse nicht ziehen?
Ich finde es ungewohnt, bei Backwheelhops nur eine Bremse zu betätigen, ich mach das VR auch immer gleich mit zu.
Trainiert das vielleicht ein bisschen die Koordinationsfähigkeit, oder kann ich einfach so weitermachen, beide Bremsen zu benutzen?

Wie hier ab 0:41 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iDRzfPMgUQ"]Aurelien Fontenoy promo 2011/2012 trial bike - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. August 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist zwar wahrscheinlich ziemlich egal, aber hat es einen bestimmten Sinn, dass manche bei Sachen aufm Hinterrad die Vorderradbremse nicht ziehen?
> Ich finde es ungewohnt, bei Backwheelhops nur eine Bremse zu betätigen, ich mach das VR auch immer gleich mit zu.
> Trainiert das vielleicht ein bisschen die Koordinationsfähigkeit, oder kann ich einfach so weitermachen, beide Bremsen zu benutzen?
> ...



Es ist halt so, dass du kontrollierter und bewusster mit den Bremsen umgehst. Stell dir vor du springst vom HR aufs VR und willst ein Stück auf dem VR reinrollen, dann müssen deine Bremskräfte schon unabhängig voneinander verteilt werden. Außerdem gewöhnt man sich so seine verkrampfte Haltung ab. Manchmal mache ich auf dem HR auch die hintere Bremse auf, wenn ich gerade gut stehe.


----------



## Michunddich (11. August 2013)

Kommt doch meistens davon dass nach dem antippen mit dem Vorderrad, sich das Rad weiter dreht.
Den wenn man beim antippen mit dem Vorderrad die Vorderbremse zieht, fliegste vorwärts über den Lenker.
Deswegen musste ich mir angewöhnen, in dem fall nur die Hinterbremse zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyezz (12. August 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile fahr ich nurnoch mit Schonern



Irgendwie bekomm ich grade Hunger auf Lasagne


----------



## Sebi-Gu (25. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen 

ich hab mal eine frage  ich hab mir vor 10 tagen ein gu gekauft und hab auch schon gut geübt habe blos ein problem wenn ich auf dem hinterrad springe springe ich nur nach hinten und nicht nach vorn 

hat jemand ein tip


----------



## family-biker (25. August 2013)

das gibt sich mit der zeit,mit mehr übung lernst du,dir deinen schwerpunkt "zurechtzulegen"


----------



## Sebi-Gu (25. August 2013)

also hat nix mit der premse zutun das ich sie nicht aufmach


----------



## family-biker (25. August 2013)

irgendwann macht die standposition die bremse nicht mal mehr zwingend erforderlich,schau dir brakeless trialer an,die halten das rad nur durch balance und korrigierenden kettenzug oben.
zieh mal bei den nächsten versuchen die arme weiter an,um wirklich mit körperschwerpunkt zu arbeiten.


----------



## Lateiner (25. August 2013)

Ja der Backwheelhop ist auch mein ProblemIst echt frustierend wenn man ewig übt und einfach nichts besser wird.Ich versuche nur mit einem Pedalkick aufs HR zu kommen und sobald ich die Bremse zieh knall ich wieder auf den Boden und so geschmeidig wie in manchen Videos sieht dass bestimmt nicht aus . Und wenn ich vorher nen kleinen Endo mach bleib ich wenigstens für ca. 5 kleine Hupfer oben,die gehen aber auch nur unkontrolliert nach hinten Is manchmal echt dumm wenn man 2,5 Stunden des gleiche übt und sich nichts verbessert Aber hab ja noch Ferien also genug Zeit zum üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digg (25. August 2013)

Horch meiner, du must einfach mehr in die Knie gehn. Dann wird's komfortabler...


----------



## family-biker (25. August 2013)

^wobei das stark vom rad abhängt:

ich hatte vorm jetzigen bike mit 1030/360/+55 ein streetigeres mit 990/365/+20
und beim streetigen musste man stark in die knie gehen UND die arme leicht anwinkeln,beim jetzigen genau umgekehrt.


----------



## Lateiner (25. August 2013)

Dann werde ich damit etwas rumprobieren...die Arme habe ich schon etwas angewinkelt hat auch a weng geholfen


----------



## Sebi-Gu (25. August 2013)

jo danke das werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## digg (25. August 2013)

Alles is immer irgendwie theoretisch. Ich war mit'm Eyyz oder so mal unterwegs mit dem gleichen problem, den backwheelhop nicht auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Der hat irgendwas von tiefer in die Knie und Arsch über dem hinterrad erzählt. Extra noch ein Video zur Illustration gedreht. Und siehe da, der tip mit den Knien hat mich dazu befähigt, etwas länger und sicherer auf dem Hinterrad zu hopsen. Such dir jemanden, der es etwas besser kann als du und mit dem nötigen Enthusiasmus läufst oder auch nich...


----------



## family-biker (26. August 2013)

ich denke,dass man wirklich den "sweet spot" finden muss und die arschposition da höchstens mitwirkt.als ich backwheelhops endlich geschnallt hatte fiel mir auf,dass ich zum hoppen nicht mehr ruckweise nach hinten am lenker gezogen hab(was das nach-hinten-hüpfen verursachte),sondern mehr um den gefundenen balancepunkt herum minimale ausgleichsbewegungen gemacht habe.
die eigentliche hüpfbewegung ist mittlererweile nur noch gerade nach oben,den rest macht die standposition aus

mein empfinden soweit


----------



## dennis2510 (26. August 2013)

Gibts jmd in Köln wo ich mal n trial ausprobieren könnte?  
Wollte mir eins zulegen nur weiß nicht welche Größe. 
Überlegung war n 20er da ich 4 jahre bmx gefahren bin,
Hab aber bei trialmarkt gelesen das es irgentwir für kinder sei.
Bin 188 groß und 19 jahre alt.


----------



## family-biker (26. August 2013)

trial "trail" zu nennen ist wohl das böseste foul hier lol


----------



## vtimexx (26. August 2013)

Warum sollte 20 zoll bike für kinder sein?  Paar freunde von mir sind wie ich über 1.90 und fahren 20 zoll..  hmm


----------



## dennis2510 (26. August 2013)

Auf trailmarkt steht for kids. ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (26. August 2013)

dennis2510 schrieb:


> Auf trailmarkt steht for kids. ^^



T R I A L markt.de

und nein 20" ist nicht grundsätzlich für Kinder, allerdings sind die Kinderräder immer 20" oder kleiner (warum bloß )


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. August 2013)

Wie lange braucht man denn, bis man anständig auf dem HR springen kann? Also ohne jegliche Erfahrung.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (27. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht man denn, bis man anständig auf dem HR springen kann? Also ohne jegliche Erfahrung.
> 
> Nico.



schätze so 2-3 monate,abhängig von der trainingsfrequenz


----------



## vtimexx (27. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Nb1oNC6823g"]Street Trial - Ricardo Meyer - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ist das n kind?  ;-) schreib mal trial richtig bevor du dir n bike kaufst   wenn du bmx gefahren bist würd ich dir wohl eher ein 20er empfehlen.  ps :. Sind alle bmx kinder räder??  Da 20 zoll oder kleiner (;


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. August 2013)

Hallo Trialer,
ich klink mich hier mal ein mit folgender Frage.Ich fahre überwiegend technische Trails mit einem Endurobike und komme an manchen Schlüsselstellen vermutlich ohne Trialgrundlagen nicht mehr weiter.Deswegen möchte ich gerne diese Grundlagen lernen und stehe nun vor der Frage ob ich mir ein 20Zoll Bike zulegen soll oder ein 26Zoll?  Lernt man auf 20Zoll deutlich leichter oder kann man auch mit 26Zoll anfangen um das ganze dann evtl. leichter auf ein anderes 26Zoll Bike zu übertragen ?
Mfg Chris


----------



## family-biker (28. August 2013)

also um aus meiner,wenn auch kurzen,20"-erfahrung zu sprechen,ist es eher schwierig,die techniken vom 20er aufs 26er umzulegen.
20er sind einfach dermassen verspielt,26er(gerade,wenns kein trialbike ist)erfordern da schon wuchtigere bewegungsabläufe


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. August 2013)

Danke schonmal für deine Einschätzung! Das würde aber auch heißen man lernt auf dem 20Zoll schneller wenn es verspielter und niedriger ist,könnt ich mir jedenfalls durchaus vorstellen.Evtl wäre also erstmal 20Zoll besser und irgendwann mal wenn einiges sitzt auf 26Zoll wechseln ?


----------



## Maxilainen (28. August 2013)

Ich fahre auch beides Enduro- und Allmountain Trails und Trial. Ich hatte zuerst ein 20er Trial und jetzt ein 24er. Meiner Meinung nach ist Trial gerade am Anfang auf dem 24er/26er einfacher, vor allem wenn man noch nichts oder nicht viel auf dem Hinterrad macht. Das große Rad rollt einfach leichter über Hindernisse und ich finde Bewegungsabläufe allgemein ruhiger. 
Insgesamt hat mir das Trialen sicher schon etwas auch für´s Trailfahren gebracht. Ich betreibe allerdings beides auch als eigenständige Sportarten. Beim Trailfahren gehts´s aber tendenziell eher um Bergabtechniken und beim Trial um´s Überwinden von Hindernissen "bergauf" (klar muss man vom Hindernis auch wieder runter kommen ). Zudem sind Techniken, wie z.B. Hinterrad/Vorderrad versetzen und ähnliches, was Du auch für technische Trails brauchen kannst, mit dem starren Trialbike meiner Meinung nach deutlich einfacher als mit einem 140er-170er Fully, da sich das Rad direkt hebt und nicht erst nach Eintauchen der Federung. 
Kurz: 1:1 umsetzen kannst Du auf dem Trialbike erlernte Techniken eher nicht auf´s Enduro. Allgemein für´s Gleichgewicht und Handling in technischen Bereichen bringt es auf jeden Fall was. Und wenn Du mit dem Trial angefangen hast, wird es Dich vielleicht oder sogar wahrscheinlich auch als eigenständige Sportart begeistern, weil´s einfach richtig Laune macht.  Und wie gesagt ich würde zum Einstieg auf jeden Fall zu 24/26" raten. Welche Radgröße bei einem hohen Könnenslevel einfacher ist, kann ich nicht sagen, weil ich kein hohes Level habe und als spätberufener Einsteiger wohl auch nicht mehr erlangen werde.
Gibt´s bei Dir in der Nähe einen Trialverein, wo Du mal verschiedene Größen testen könntest. Das wäre sicher das beste vor einer Entscheidung.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (28. August 2013)

@Maxilainen
Ja das kann durchaus sein das ich das trialen nicht nur als "Übung" fürs restliche biken sehe sondern mich ganz separat begeistert.Wir haben in der Nähe eine nette felsige Location wo wir auch öfter mit RC-Crawlern fahren,das wäre als Übungsgelände ganz gut.
Ich hab mich jetzt quer durchs Forum hier gelesen und entscheide mich auf alle Fälle für 26Zoll,dann gibts keine Umgewöhnung auf das andere Bike
MfG Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (28. August 2013)

Sich nur fürs Fahrtechniktraining ein Trialrad zu kaufen ist Murks.. Man sollte schon (minimum) 2 mal in der Woche für 2 Stunden fahren, damit man ernsthafte Fortschritte macht. Wenn man nur Fahrtechnik trainieren will, dann sollte man das gezielt auf dem Rad machen, auf dem die Technik angewendet wird.

Bzw.: Man sollte trotzdem ein Trialrad kaufen, damit man merkt wieviel Spaß es machen kann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Man sollte trotzdem ein Trialrad kaufen, damit man merkt wieviel Spaß es machen kann.



Hab ich heute gemacht und hoffe, dass ich es nicht bereue, wenngleich es ein günstiges Gebrauchtrad war. 

Ich bin bisher so eigentlich alles gefahren, Fixie, Rennrad, MTB, Singlespeed (ca. 20.000km/Jahr) aber auf einem Trial habe ich noch nie gesessen. Das von mir gekaufte ist ein 24er.

Womit sollte ich denn am Besten anfangen für Street Trial? Ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer und beschäftige mich auch erst seit 1 Woche mit dem Thema. 

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVGJ-tixScQ&list=PLC8406E5321BD5AA8"]punch to raise front - YouTube[/nomedia]
(beispielvideo aus ner playlist,ich hätte auch die dvd,f hust t hust p)

pflicht"lektüre"


----------



## Maxilainen (29. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Hab ich heute gemacht und hoffe, dass ich es nicht bereue, wenngleich es ein günstiges Gebrauchtrad war.
> 
> Das von mir gekaufte ist ein 24er.
> 
> ...und beschäftige mich auch erst seit 1 Woche mit dem Thema.



Das nenne ich mal Entscheidungsfreudigkeit . 
Was für eins ist es denn geworden, wenn man fragen darf? Eins mit Street- oder mit Wettkampfgeometrie?


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

eins für den street-wettkampf


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> eins für den street-wettkampf



Wenn du es sagst... ich habe davon wirklich keine Ahnung. Bin ja erst eine Woche im Thema. Ist mir egal, was es für eine Geo hat. Aus den Videos von Family-Biker kann ich ersehen, dass es für meinen angepeilten Einsatzzweck perfekt ist.

Ich bin immer so entscheidungsfroh und sehr spontan, zum Leid meiner Brieftasche. 

Ich werde meine ersten Versuche dokumentieren, damit ihr mal was zum lachen habt. Bin zwar nicht grobmotorisch und hab durchs Fixie fahren ein wenig Balance, aber Trialtechnik habe ich nicht. Ich kann skidden... 

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

hat ja auch die geo vom skye mit bisserl kürzeren kettenstreben.mir hats gute dienste geleistet,hoffe,es bringt dir genausoviel adrenalinumsatz wie mir...


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

Lustig ist, dass ich seit dem ich mich für diesen Sport entschieden habe, überall Stellen seh, wo ich hochspringen, runterspringen oder einfach nur langfahren will. Ich werde mir sehr wehtun, denn Angst habe ich nicht wirklich, genausowenig wie Können. 

Nico.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Geht mir auch so aber da wird man bei mir in der Stadt oft verjagt Deswegen habe ich jetz genug Paletten daheim da kann ich mir immer was bauen


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so aber da wird man bei mir in der Stadt oft verjagt Deswegen habe ich jetz genug Paletten daheim da kann ich mir immer was bauen



Ersthaft? Hier in Halle interessiert es keinen ob man irgendwo drauf rumspringt oder sonstiges, man sieht aber auch keine Trialer hier. Ich glaube es gibt hier keine Szene dafür bzw. gibt sie nicht mehr. Als ich damals auf dem Sportgymnasium war, waren 2 Trialer in meiner Klasse. Dort wo die immer geübt haben im Stadion, ist jetzt alles zugewuchert.

Nico.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Bin meines Wissens auch der einzigste Trialer hier in Kitzingen.Aber bei gibt's jetzt eine sogenannte Sicherheitswacht die nichts besseres zu tun haben als einen Anzumaulen und die vielen Ü-60 Touris sind auch nicht besserGibt aber auch Leute die Fragen ob ich das nochmal machen kann oder wie das heißt was ich mache


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

ich glaub,in bayern ist es am schlimmsten,alles hat nen hausmeister,wichtigtuer oder rentner,dem langweilig ist.klar ,streng rechtlich gesehen darf man die meisten sachen nicht befahren,da öffentliches eigentum.aber mich wollte einer von einer veranstaltungsbühne scheuchen,die hier in ffb fest installiert ist.dem hab ich gesagt,dass 30 beleibte zumba-omis,die da immer ihren vhs-kurs machen,bestimmt mehr strukturellen schaden an einer holzbühne anrichten als ich mit meinem hinterreifen.hat blöd geschaut lol


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Ich wurde schon angemault weil ich auf nem Brückenpfeiler gefahren bin er meinte ich mache die Brücke kaputt.Bei sowas gebe ich leider immer nach weil ich eigentlich keinen Stress mit älteren haben will sonst heißes ja wieder ie Jugend von heute Aber ich hätte beinahe gesagt die Brücke hat schon genug Bomben im Krieg abbekommen und steht noch also mach ichse mit nem Fahrrad auch nicht kaputt


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

Nungut... das Anmaulen von Rentnern die nichts zu tun haben kenn ich auch. Das geht schon los, wenn ich auf dem Bürgersteig, auf dem Radweg und auf der Straße fahr. 

Als Kurier erlebt man sehr kurierose  Sachen. 

Schlimm ist, und damit bekam ich in der Schule immer Ärger, wenn mich jemand ermahnen will. Da klickt bei mir ein Schalter um und ich stell auf stur. Bei mir kommt meist eine freche Antwort und das mit meinen 33. Das kann man nicht mehr auf die Jugend schieben. Beim Bund habe ich mir die ein oder andere Kasernenrunde eingehandelt. Da ich da aber frisch vom Sportgymnasium kam, mit 9x Training die Woche, habe ich um mehr gebeten.  Die haben nicht schlecht geschaut als ich den 30km Marsch mit 10kg Rucksack in 2:45 absolviert hatte.

Um mal wieder aufs Trialen zurückzukommen.... ist es empfehlenswert Schienbeinschoner zu tragen? Wenn ja, müsste ich mir wohl noch welche kaufen.

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

schaden kanns nicht,ich fahr allerdings eher ohne,seit die technik einigermassen sitzt.
abrutschen kommt selten vor bei den wellgo pedalen,aber wenn,dann aua.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> schaden kanns nicht,ich fahr allerdings eher ohne,seit die technik einigermassen sitzt.
> abrutschen kommt selten vor bei den wellgo pedalen,aber wenn,dann aua.



Ich habe 5.10 Schuhe vom MTB. Das sollte also nicht soo schlimm sein mit dem Abrutschen. Ist mir zumindest beim CC fahren noch nicht passiert.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (29. August 2013)

So ich hab mich nun auch entschieden (nach ganzen 3 Tagen Rund-um-die-Uhr informieren ) und bin in Kürze stolzer Besitzer eines Echo Control.Da sowieso 99% am Biker liegt und nicht am Bike,wird das Ding schon passen.Fahren werd ich das Teil (abgesehen von Garten u. Garage...) überwiegend in waldigen Felsgegenden.Bin gespannt wie zäh und frustrierend die Fortschritte wohl sind  aber da mich die Trial-Videos von Leech,Hösel usw. immer schon extrem fasziniert haben war es an der Zeit da mal selbst was zu reissen.Ich hoffe nicht nur die Haut an den Waden....


----------



## Sebi-Gu (29. August 2013)

ich bekomm das nicht hin wenn ich auf dem HR bin und springe (hopse) ist es meist noch hinten oder zur seite ?????


----------



## To-bi-bo (29. August 2013)

Sebi-Gu schrieb:


> ich bekomm das nicht hin wenn ich auf dem HR bin und springe (hopse) ist es meist noch hinten oder zur seite ?????



Kommt Zeit, kommt Bike-Gefühl.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

Wenn ich auf dem HR hopse gehts kaputt. 

Nico.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (29. August 2013)

gibts da bücher wo alles erklährt is


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

wer erklährt mit h schreibt liegt verkährt lol

nein nur videos zb

trashzen.com
youtube:ryan leech-mastering the art of trials
              thinkbikes tutorials
auf vimeo gibts noch diese französischen how-to´s,fällt mir der name nicht ein


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> auf vimeo gibts noch diese französischen how-to´s,fällt mir der name nicht ein



Meinst du das hier?

http://vimeo.com/rushway/videos/all/sort:date

Nervig ist nur, dass er immer die gleiche Musik hat.

Nico.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Deutsche Videos gibts nicht oder ?


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier?
> 
> http://vimeo.com/rushway/videos/all/sort:date
> 
> ...



ja genau,rushway!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (29. August 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Deutsche Videos gibts nicht oder ?



Kann doch jeder Französisch.  Aber Englisch sollte doch wirklich kein Problem sein.

Hab da gestern einen Typen gesehen... typisch Ami... redete ständig von American Bunny Hop, as if it were any different from the German one.

Nico.


----------



## Lateiner (29. August 2013)

Klar klappt des  Zum Glück muss ich kein Französisch können


----------



## family-biker (29. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Kann doch jeder Französisch.  Aber Englisch sollte doch wirklich kein Problem sein.
> 
> Hab da gestern einen Typen gesehen... typisch Ami... redete ständig von American Bunny Hop, as if it were any different from the German one.
> 
> Nico.


so gesehen und aus amerikanischer sicht hat er recht.nur wir sehen die dinge hier nicht durch den munitionsrauch der von uns angezettelten kriege,daher haben wir den durchblick:
ursprünglich war ein bunnyhop,mit beiden rädern gleichzeitig zu springen,heute einfach hop.das was wir heute bunnyhop nennen,war früher der j-hop,dann der american.

toll,jetzt frag ich mich,ob beim up-to-rear die technik ein bunnyhop mit treten oder ne eigene technik ist...


----------



## coaster (29. August 2013)

@ Dennis 2510 Als Ex Bmxer solltest du dir ein 20er nehmen. Hab ich selbst als Bmxer so gemacht. Die sind einige cm länger als ein Bmx und es gibt spezielle 20er Rahmen mit kurzem Radstand ( hast du sicher beim Jan erwischt), die sind extra für Kinder. Achte auf den Radstand. Über 1000 mm ist für dich geeignet, mit einem Langen Vorbau wird's noch grösser. Bin 1,86 und fahre 1010 mm mit langem 40° Vorbau. 1a. In Köln gibt's einige wie den Elias ( Insomnia hier im Forum ) , der ist supernett. Der lässt dich sicher mal testen. Aber Achtung ist ne komplette Umgewöhnung vom Bmx her. Dauert etwas...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (29. August 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, ich verstehe nicht, warum Trial-Einsteiger bzw. Anfänger immer erstmal lernen wollen, auf dem HR zu stehen/hüpfen, ohne jegliches Bikegefühl oder jemals auf einer Mauer/Palette gestanden zu haben, geschweige denn auf ein Hindernis von 40 - 60 cm rauf zukommen, ohne umzufallen.
98% der Mauern/Tische/Hindernisse kann man auch ohne diese Technik überwinden, natürlich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Level, was man aber nicht mal so eben in 1 - 2 Jahren erreicht.
Konzentiert euch lieber am Anfang um die Bikekontrolle, ruhig stehen zu können, auch auf schmalen/unebenen/schrägen Hindernissen. Die Höhen kommen dann schon.

Kenne so einige Trialeinsteiger, die die Lust am Trialen direkt wieder verloren haben, weil sie nach 2 - 4 Wochen reinem Üben, auf dem Hinterrad zu stehen, auf kein kleines Hinderniss rauf kamen bzw. nie drauf halten konnten.

Übt erstmal Basics, ist am Anfang sinnvoller, als nur unbedingt auf dem HR stehen zu wollen, denke ich zumindest.


----------



## wanderer1219 (29. August 2013)

Zur Bücherfrage von eben. Es gibt ein Hans Rey Buch. Ist auch auf deutsch aber schon ein bisschen älter.
Gabs bei uns vor ein paar Jahren in der Stadtbibliothek noch. Vielleicht steht es bei dir in der Nähe auch in irgendeiner Bibliothek noch rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

Nungut... wie ich schon schrieb, ist für mich ein Trackstand kein Problem und das egal auf welchem Rad, es muss hier kein Fixie sein.

Aus diesem Grund behaupte ich einfach, dass ich auf einer Palette genauso gut stehen kann, wie auf jeglicher anderen ebenen Fläche. Das Raufkommen ist tatsächlich ein Problem bzw. nicht mal so unbedingt, denn ich schaff es auch auf einen 50cm hohen Absatz hochzukommen, sondern vielmehr das oben zum Stehen kommen. Einfach vier Stufen hochspringen mach ich auch mit dem MTB, das oben stehen Bleiben stellt sich wahrscheinlich als Problem dar.

Und auf deine Frage nach dem Warum antworte ich mit einer Gegenfrage aus meiner Spezialdisziplin. Warum wollen alle Baskeballanfänger einen Dunking schaffen? Weil es einfach cool ist.

Nico.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (30. August 2013)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Zur Bücherfrage von eben. Es gibt ein Hans Rey Buch. Ist auch auf deutsch aber schon ein bisschen älter.
> Gabs bei uns vor ein paar Jahren in der Stadtbibliothek noch. Vielleicht steht es bei dir in der Nähe auch in irgendeiner Bibliothek noch rum.



[ame="http://www.amazon.de/No-Way-Bike-Trial-Tricks/dp/3768807924"]No Way. Bike Trial Tricks: Amazon.de: Hansjörg Rey, Thomas Rögner: Bücher[/ame]

 @niconj2 Zum Thema Backwheelhop und Trackstand. Leider hilft dir der Trackstand beim BWH nicht ganz so viel, da du lernen musst das Rad mit geschlossener Bremse hüpfend im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Da dies für die meisten Anfänger schon auf zwei Rädern eine Schwierigkeit darstellt, ist das ganze nur auf einem Rad und damit einer weiteren "Kippdimension" umso schwerer.

-> "Ich komme zwar zu Fuß kaum über einen Bierkasten gesprungen, übe aber lieber sofort einen Dunking" macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

Mir ging es um das "ohne jegliches Bikegefühl oder jemals auf einer Mauer/Palette gestanden zu haben" Welches Zoo beschrieben hatte. Mir ist klar, dass der Trackstand nicht wirklich was mit dem BWH zu tun hat.

Nico.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (30. August 2013)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> Übt erstmal Basics, ist am Anfang sinnvoller, als nur unbedingt auf dem HR stehen zu wollen, denke ich zumindest.


Mit was für Basis sollte man weitermachen wenn der Trackstand klappt und auch Hinter-und Vorderrad versetzen kein Problem mehr macht? Ich vermute mal alles was hier unter "Grundlagen der Fahrtechnik" beschrieben ist zählt zu den Basics : http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/einleitung.php
Mfg Chris


----------



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

wenn trackstand und räder versetzen blind klappt würde ich mal versuchen,das vorderrad auf sachen wie ner parkbank ohne lehne aufzusetzen,dann stehenbleiben versuchen,ggfls. durch kleine korrektionshüpfer.steigerung:von der kopfseite langsam anfahren,vorderrad aufsetzen,vorderbremse betätigen,hinterrad aufsteigen lassen,bike nach vorne drücken.wenn man das übt siehts aus der fahrt heraus sogar recht elegant aus:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...FaQac&list=PLbk-c1Ur0wg57H-05c2h7RZjl5aD_7rJa

nennt sich zap tap,war mein erster "richtiger" move

edit:wenn ich mir mal wieder ansehe,mit welcher leichtigkeit leech moves auf nem dirt bike zieht,denk ich mir echt ich muss mehr üben,immerhin ist meins ein echter streettrialer...


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> nennt sich zap tap,war mein erster "richtiger" move



Muss man das eigentlich mit einem Pedal Stroke machen oder kann man einfach anrollen, sich nach hinten lehnen wie bei einem Manual und dann das Gewicht nach vorn bringen?

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

beides,nur ab ner gewissen höhe kriegt man ohne punch das hinterrad schlechter nachgezogen,bei mir so ab 50cm.


----------



## Lateiner (30. August 2013)

Ich schaff so 4 wenn ich gut bin 5 Paletten wie hoch dass ist weiß ich nichtAber bei höheren Stufen weiß ich nicht mit was für ner Technik ich dass anstellen muss.


----------



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

ne euro palette hat 12cm.
bei höheren sachen hilft fast nur noch pedal up und co


----------



## Lateiner (30. August 2013)

Ok bis jetzt hab ich einfach Vorderrad hoch und HR hinterher gemacht war glaube ich dass aus dem Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (30. August 2013)

4 Paletten hochrollen ist mit dem 26er garkein Problem, das können die meisten recht schnell.. 5 Paletten hochrollen ist schon schwieriger, vorallem wenn man hochrollen will.


----------



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

zum üben kann man eine pallette leicht angewinkelt als rampe davor stellen,allerdings eher wie angelehnt,nicht im sinne einer rampe haha


----------



## Lateiner (30. August 2013)

ich habe gestern eine Palette als scho relativ steile Rampe auf 2 andre Paletten gelegt war aber zu faul das Ganze mit Spanngurten festzumachen War n Fehler des ganze ist zamgekracht wie hoch gesprungen bin


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (30. August 2013)

Mist, da waren die anderen schneller, aber es wurde alles dazu gesagt! 
Es gibt am Anfang genügend andere Techniken, die einen weiter voran bringen, als der BWH.

Und über das Thema "können um cool zu sein" reden wir erstmal gar nicht weiter! Treibst du den Sport um cool zu sein und vor anderen Leuten zu posen oder betreibst du den für dich selbst!?


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (30. August 2013)

Europalette is 14,4 cm.


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:


> Treibst du den Sport um cool zu sein und vor anderen Leuten zu posen oder betreibst du den für dich selbst!?



Also... ich meinte das nicht so. Ich bin mit meinen 33 Jahren über die Phase hinaus in der ich anderen was vormachen muss um cool zu sein. Ich dunk auch rum, wenn keiner auf dem Platz ist.  

In diesem Sinne meinte ich cool. Cool = Spaß und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das der BWH das mehr macht als das auf der Stelle stehen. Das man einen Schritt vor dem anderen Macht ist klar und ich habe genügend Erfahrung in anderen Sportarten um zu wissen, dass das im Trial nix anderes sein wird.

Einzig meine Tochter ist vor dem Krabbeln schon gelaufen... War wahrscheinlich cooler. 

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


> Europalette is 14,4 cm.



sorry,habs vorm post gegooglet und danach gesehen,einwegpalette hat 12,ep 14,4.

gracias

edit:cool,dann komm ich ja höher aufs hinterrad als vorhin noch fälschlicherweise gedacht


----------



## Dr.Struggle (30. August 2013)

Ich werd in Kürze 39 
Fühl mich aber mindestens 10 Jahre jünger.Trotzdem denkt man sich irgendwann: wenn nicht jetzt wann dann? 
Der Zap-Tap sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus und auch schön erklärt in den Videos von Leech


----------



## family-biker (30. August 2013)

man ist nie zu alt um sich die schienbeine zu ruinieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> man ist nie zu alt um sich die schienbeine zu ruinieren



Geht morgen los. Schienbeinschoner habe ich nicht aber wenigstens einen Helm. Bringt es denn was sich so einen BMX Helm zu kaufen. Ich könnte einen von Speedstuff für wenig Geld bekommen.

Nico.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (31. August 2013)

ich hab mir welche bestellt da sie schon offen sind lol2


----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. August 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Muss man das eigentlich mit einem Pedal Stroke machen oder kann man einfach anrollen, sich nach hinten lehnen wie bei einem Manual und dann das Gewicht nach vorn bringen?
> 
> Nico.



Es ist halt so, dass man häufig nicht genügend Anlauf hat und da erleichtert das Pedalieren die Technik erheblich. Zudem ist es so, dass man beim Pedalieren sein eigenes Gewicht schon nach vorn bringen kann während das VR aufsteigt. Ab einer gewissen Höhe wird auch das zum Vorteil.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (31. August 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ne euro palette hat 12cm.
> bei höheren sachen hilft fast nur noch pedal up und co



Also ich schaffe mit der Hochfahrtechnik rahmenlängenbedingt "nur" 90cm bei höheren Sachen wird automatisch ein Tipper daraus, aber der Ansatz fühlt sich genauso an . Also darf man der Technik durchaus etwas Aufmerkasmkeit schenken.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2013)

Hier mal zwei vids ohne technik.  Heute war das Rad in der Post. Macht wirklich Spaß.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (31. August 2013)

mir ist die kette grad gerissen und finde nix im netz hat jemand eine seite wo man eine her bekommt ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2013)

Sebi-Gu schrieb:


> mir ist die kette grad gerissen und finde nix im netz hat jemand eine seite wo man eine her bekommt ????



Da geht doch jede (Bahn)kette.

Nico.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (31. August 2013)

oder auch andere ersatzteile 


DANKE


----------



## Sebi-Gu (31. August 2013)

ja ne mich haben sie gefragt von welchen roller die ist


----------



## Sebi-Gu (31. August 2013)

Da geht doch jede (Bahn)kette.

was meinst du damit ???????


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2013)

Na beim Trial werden auch Banketten gefahren. Da du aber auch andere nehmen kannst, in (...).

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (31. August 2013)

google mal wippermann 7R8,gerissen bekommste die nicht

edit:aber achtung,für die wirst du nen motoradkettennieter zum kürzen ausleihen müssen,die ist übelst fett


----------



## Torkas (31. August 2013)

Hi, würd mich mal interressieren:
Kommt man mit einem Treter oder mit tappen höher?
Gibt es da Unterschiede ob 20", 24" oder 26", abgesehen davon, dass tappen mit 26" einfacher ist?


----------



## Lateiner (31. August 2013)

Was ist dieses Tappen bzw. wie geht des ?


----------



## Torkas (31. August 2013)

Nennt man das nicht so? Frontwheeltap


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. August 2013)

Ich kenn's nur als Tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (31. August 2013)

zap tap(laut leech):einen pedal up vom timing her so einleiten,dass das vorderrad die kante streift und daran apprallt,um dem sprung eine stärkere aufwärtsbewegung zu verleihen

frenchie(franzose):einen pedal up so einleiten,dass man quasi von der höhe her "überspringt",um das vr auf der oberfläche des hindernisses aufzusetzen+abzudrücken,um das hinterrad hinterherzuwuchten

right?


----------



## Torkas (1. September 2013)

Ok dann das Tippen oder Zap Tap vs. den Treter.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. September 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> Ok dann das Tippen oder Zap Tap vs. den Treter.



Ich glaube die Maximalhöhen sind vergleichbar, aber der Tipper ist etwas kraftschonender.


----------



## Lateiner (1. September 2013)

Dann muss ich dass Tippen mal versuchen hab des noch nie ausprobiert


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. September 2013)

Lateiner schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dass Tippen mal versuchen hab des noch nie ausprobiert



dafür solltest du erstmal einen hohen Treter haben, der sehr sicher sitzt.


----------



## Torkas (1. September 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> dafür solltest du erstmal einen hohen Treter haben, der sehr sicher sitzt.



Naja ich habe erst Tippen gelernt und gestern meinen ersten richtigen Treter hinbekommen 
Beim Tippen ist aber echt schwierig den richtigen Abstand zu haben, bei runden bzw. schrägen Objekten ist das schon einfacher.
Ich hab erstmal an einem schrägen Stein geübt.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. September 2013)

Kennt zufällig jemand das Buch? Hätte gern eine kleine Bettlektüre,ist zwar englisch aber anscheinend sehr ausführlich beschrieben
MfG Chris


----------



## Maxilainen (1. September 2013)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Kennt zufällig jemand das Buch? Hätte gern eine kleine Bettlektüre,ist zwar englisch aber anscheinend sehr ausführlich beschrieben
> MfG Chris



Ich habe es mir gestern bei einem Vereinskameraden ausgeliehen und heute dann auch für mich bestellt. Ich finde es sehr ausführlich und detailliert. Alle Techniken sind mit Bilderserie und ausführlicher Textbeschreibung. Mir persönlich bringt es etwas, wenn ein Bewegungsablauf genau beschrieben wird. Das mögen andere anders sehen. Feinheiten, die in Videos schwer oder nicht ersichtlich sind, erschließen sich mir dann häufig erst in der Bewegungsbeschreibung in Verbindung mit einer Fotoserie.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. September 2013)

Also ich lese zwar gern aber bei solchen Sachen wie Trial bin ich dann doch eher für audiovisuell. Erklärt es besser als Worte.

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (1. September 2013)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Feinheiten, die in Videos schwer oder nicht ersichtlich sind, erschließen sich mir dann häufig erst in der Bewegungsbeschreibung in Verbindung mit einer Fotoserie.



Ja mir gehts genauso,oft sind es die Feinheiten die einiges bewirken,nur von selbst kommt man nicht drauf.Hast du in UK bestellt oder gibts das auch bei uns hier?


----------



## Maxilainen (1. September 2013)

Hier sind alle Vertriebspartner aufgeführt. Incl. Porto am günstigsten war der erste der beiden belgischen Shops Enter Bike. (Aber trotzdem noch 10  Porto plus paypal Gebühr (Überweisung war mir zu lästig)) Einen deutschen Onlineshop habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## wildcat2 (12. September 2013)

Maxilainen schrieb:


> Hier sind alle Vertriebspartner aufgeführt. Incl. Porto am günstigsten war der erste der beiden belgischen Shops Enter Bike. (Aber trotzdem noch 10  Porto plus paypal Gebühr (Überweisung war mir zu lästig)) Einen deutschen Onlineshop habe ich nicht gefunden.



Ich habs bei Enterbike bestellt, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen incl. T-Shirt bei mir. > Super, Danke für den Tip


----------



## Maxilainen (12. September 2013)

wildcat2 schrieb:


> Ich habs bei Enterbike bestellt, war innerhalb von 3 Tagen incl. T-Shirt bei mir. > Super, Danke für den Tip


Das kostenlose T-Shirt war bei mir auch dabei . So lässt sich das hohe Porto dann auch besser verschmerzen . Insgesamt unkomplizierte, freundliche Abwicklung.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (13. September 2013)

gibt es sowas auch auf deutsch?????


----------



## Torkas (13. September 2013)

Sebi-Gu schrieb:


> gibt es sowas auch auf deutsch?????



Als Buch direkt kenne ich keins. Aber auf biketrial.ch unter "Fahrtechnik Schule" sind die wichtigsten Techniken auf Deutsch falls du das noch nicht kennst, allerdings wenige Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (14. September 2013)

ein Deutsches Trial Buch gibt es schon: No Way mit Hansjörg Rey 

Ich habe es auch, für mich war das der Anfang.
Dieses Buch hat mich infiziert. 
Allerdings ist es über den Buchhandel nicht mehr zu bekommen.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...+way+rey&_nkw=no+way+rey&_sacat=267&_from=R40


----------



## Sebi-Gu (14. September 2013)

ja das hab ich mir schon bestellt aber leider noch nicht da


----------



## family-biker (14. September 2013)

im ernst leute,lesen?

rausgehen,fahrrad fahren!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> im ernst leute,lesen?
> 
> rausgehen,fahrrad fahren!!



Seh ich ähnlich. Gibt echt genug gute Beschreibungen im Netz und vor allem Videos. Ich hab es bis jetzt so gemacht, dass ich mir ein Tutorial Video sehr oft angeschaut und dann versucht habe, es auf der Straße zu machen. 

But then again, who am I to give suggestions....

Nico.


----------



## trialelmi (14. September 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> ein Deutsches Trial Buch gibt es schon: No Way mit Hansjörg Rey
> 
> Ich habe es auch, für mich war das der Anfang.
> Dieses Buch hat mich infiziert.
> ...


Ja im Ernst.  Habe die auch hier und auch genau damit angefangen!


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. September 2013)

Ich habe mal ne Frage. Ist es eigentlich schwer in einer halfpipe zu springen bzw. in einer halben? 

Was ich kann ist, reinfahren und dann so wie man schräg in einer Kurve fährt, mich rumdrehen und wieder rausfahren. Nun seh ich immer diese Videos von Kids, die da schnell reinfahren, oben raus in der Luft sich drehen und dann wieder in die halfpipe und dann wieder raus.

Für mich schaut das so aus als ob ich einfach nur schneller reinfahren und die Drehbewegung in der Luft machen müsste. Ich habe aber Angst. 

Selbe Frage gilt für eine Rampe, die auf eine Plattform führt und dann wieder eine Rampe nach unten. Ich würde da gern mit Schmakkes ranfahren, über die Plattform springen und hinten die Rampe wieder runter. Ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich mich da pack?

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (15. September 2013)

ist zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen 

aber ich könnte auch auf dem weg in den keller,um mein rad zu holen,die treppe runterfallen,also go for it!
wenn du vorher 180 bunnys kannst hilft das ungemein,ein gefühl für den "hüftschwung" zu bekommen


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> wenn du vorher 180 bunnys kannst



Kann ich nicht!

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (15. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht!
> 
> Nico.




na dann ab aufs bike!!!

werd ich mir heute auch noch geben,kleine one man session

lernziel:gap to front,1.20m


----------



## R.C. (15. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Was ich kann ist, reinfahren und dann so wie man schräg in einer Kurve fährt, mich rumdrehen und wieder rausfahren. Nun seh ich immer diese Videos von Kids, die da schnell reinfahren, oben raus in der Luft sich drehen und dann wieder in die halfpipe und dann wieder raus.
> 
> Für mich schaut das so aus als ob ich einfach nur schneller reinfahren und die Drehbewegung in der Luft machen müsste. Ich habe aber Angst.



Du bist wahrscheinlich schnell genug, 'pumpst' aber zu wenig. Du musst vor dem Absprung das Gewicht am Hinterrad haben, so dass du gerade keinen Manual machst.
Ausserdem solltest du im Park die Reifen aufpumpen, so stark es geht, dann gewinnst du beim pumpen mehr Hoehe.

Google einfach nach 'BMX Air' oder 'Halfpipe Air BMX' oder sowas in der Art.



niconj2 schrieb:


> Selbe Frage gilt für eine Rampe, die auf eine Plattform führt und dann wieder eine Rampe nach unten. Ich würde da gern mit Schmakkes ranfahren, über die Plattform springen und hinten die Rampe wieder runter. Ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich mich da pack?



Kommt darauf an, wie gut die springen kannst. Wenn du es kannst, nicht, wenn nicht, schon eher 



family-biker schrieb:


> wenn du vorher 180 bunnys kannst hilft das ungemein,ein gefühl für den "hüftschwung" zu bekommen



180 Flathops sind eigentlich schwerer  
Das wichtigste ist, wie immer, die richtige 'Kopfhaltung', also dorthin zu sehen, wo du hinwillst, dann geht das eigentlich von selbst (nicht der 180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2013)

Naja... ich glaub ich geh gleich mal mit der Videokamera bewaffnet in den Park. Nach den ganzen statischen Sachen in den letzten Tagen habe ich Lust auf ein bisschen Speed und Air. 

Wenn heute kein Video online ist, hab ich mir weh getan.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (15. September 2013)

kommt jemand aus BW


----------



## Maxilainen (16. September 2013)

Sebi-Gu schrieb:


> kommt jemand aus BW


Falls Du Baden-Württemberg meinst, ja.


----------



## -OX- (16. September 2013)

Wo in BW


----------



## Maxilainen (16. September 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> Wo in BW


Im "Dreiländereck" Zollernalbkreis-Landkreis Reutlingen-Landkreis Sigmaringen... = Ortsteil von Burladingen.


----------



## Sebi-Gu (16. September 2013)

Rheinau das bei kehl


----------



## -OX- (16. September 2013)

Tja leider alles zu weit weg


----------



## alex_de_luxe (21. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ne Frage. Ist es eigentlich schwer in einer halfpipe zu springen bzw. in einer halben?
> 
> Was ich kann ist, reinfahren und dann so wie man schräg in einer Kurve fährt, mich rumdrehen und wieder rausfahren. Nun seh ich immer diese Videos von Kids, die da schnell reinfahren, oben raus in der Luft sich drehen und dann wieder in die halfpipe und dann wieder raus.



Wie soll ichs dir erklären? Ein Air machen schaffst du nicht einfach so innerhalb eines Jahres. 
180er hingegen musst du dafür nicht können.

Probiers aus, aber ich garantiere dir, dass gar nix gehen wird. Ich will jetzt nicht deine Motivation rauben oder so, aber ein Air ist was ziemlich schwieriges und lässt sich nicht einfach so mit ein wenig Üben am Mittwoch Nachmittag bewerkstelligen. 
Der Vorteil ist, dass du dich langsam herantasten kannst. Zuerst mehr eine Kurve fahren, dann ein wenig abheben etc. Aber über das Coping (Oberkante Quarterpipe) springen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte als ein wenig Drehung in die Sache bringen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2013)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Wie soll ichs dir erklären? Ein Air machen schaffst du nicht einfach so innerhalb eines Jahres.
> 180er hingegen musst du dafür nicht können.
> 
> Probiers aus, aber ich garantiere dir, dass gar nix gehen wird. Ich will jetzt nicht deine Motivation rauben oder so, aber ein Air ist was ziemlich schwieriges und lässt sich nicht einfach so mit ein wenig Üben am Mittwoch Nachmittag bewerkstelligen.
> Der Vorteil ist, dass du dich langsam herantasten kannst. Zuerst mehr eine Kurve fahren, dann ein wenig abheben etc. Aber über das Coping (Oberkante Quarterpipe) springen ist eine ganz andere Geschichte als ein wenig Drehung in die Sache bringen.



Lustig. Just heute war ich in einem Skatepark und auch wenn es noch ein wenig unbeholfen ist und ich auch nicht aus der Pipe rausgesprungen bin, habe ich es doch geschafft, mehr oder weniger, in die Pipe reinzufahren und mich an einem Punkt in der Luft so zu drehen, dass ich nach der Landung wieder gerade rausfahren konnte. Aufgrund dessen, dass es für mich heute der erste Tag in der Pipe war, glaube ich, dass es mit ein wenig Übung doch recht schnell zu schaffen ist, aus der Pipe hinaus einen Air* zu machen und dann wieder gut zu landen.

Nico.

*Sofern ich überhaupt richtig verstanden habe, was du mit Air meinst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. September 2013)

Na, vielleicht bist du einfach ein Naturtalent 
Aber zwischen "die Drehung schaffen" und "übers Coping abheben" liegen leider noch Welten. Das hier wäre ein Air. Problematisch ist wie immer, man hat das Gefühl man sei haushoch, doch dem ist nicht so - geht mir genau gleich 

Hier ist es auch schön beschrieben - ab 3:40 oder so siehts wirklich einfach aus. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kjTUtp-kqc"]BMX Biking : Basic Freestyle Bike Tricks - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## family-biker (22. September 2013)

thats how you ride kinderspielzeug...


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2013)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Na, vielleicht bist du einfach ein Naturtalent
> Aber zwischen "die Drehung schaffen" und "übers Coping abheben" liegen leider noch Welten. Das hier wäre ein Air. Problematisch ist wie immer, man hat das Gefühl man sei haushoch, doch dem ist nicht so - geht mir genau gleich
> 
> Hier ist es auch schön beschrieben - ab 3:40 oder so siehts wirklich einfach aus. BMX Biking : Basic Freestyle Bike Tricks - YouTube



Seems so easy.  So eine kleine Halfpipe wäre schon schick, hier sind die aber alle so groß. Naja... muss auch gehen. 

Nico.


----------



## R.C. (22. September 2013)

Das wichtigste ist, die Reifen ordentlich aufzupumpen und dann beim hochfahren auch das Rad zu pumpen (wie bei jedem Sprung, um hoch zu kommen). Kann man auch wunderbar an kleinen Schraegen (1/2m oder so reichen schon) ueben, fuer das Gefuehl.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist, die Reifen ordentlich aufzupumpen und dann beim hochfahren auch das Rad zu pumpen (wie bei jedem Sprung, um hoch zu kommen). Kann man auch wunderbar an kleinen Schraegen (1/2m oder so reichen schon) ueben, fuer das Gefuehl.



Hammer, ich hatte garnicht bedacht, dass man, wenn einmal in der Luft, auch schnell mit dem HR auf der Coping aufkommt und dann über den lenker gehen kann. 

Na toll, jetzt hab ich noch mehr Schiss... 

Ist aber auch ein schmaler Grad zw. Trial und BMX oder? Normalerweise macht man solche Sachen nicht mit einem Trialbike auch wenn es ein Streetbike ist oder?

nico.


----------



## R.C. (22. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Hammer, ich hatte garnicht bedacht, dass man, wenn einmal in der Luft, auch schnell mit dem HR auf der Coping aufkommt und dann über den lenker gehen kann.



Das ist uebrigens auch ein Trick, der heisst nicht umsonst 'Disaster'
http://thecomeup.com/howto/how-to-180-disaster-with-big-daddy/



niconj2 schrieb:


> Ist aber auch ein schmaler Grad zw. Trial und BMX oder?



Street-Trial ist ja die Vermischung von Trial und Street-BMX (auch wenn das jetzt Park ist . 



niconj2 schrieb:


> Normalerweise macht man solche Sachen nicht mit einem Trialbike auch wenn es ein Streetbike ist oder?



Das ist Freestyle, da kannst du machen, was du willst (nur ueber das 'wie' kann man diskutieren . Aber mit dem Trialer im Park herumzufahren, ist schon eher normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2013)

Meine Fresse. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Kauf eines simplen Street Trial Bikes sich so auf meine sportliche Besessenheit auswirken würde. In den letzten Jahren seit der Geburt meiner Tochter, bin ich ein wenig ruhiger geworden, was das anbelangt. Vorher waren 9x Training die Woche keine Seltenheit, wenngleich auch in einer anderen Sportart.

Heute war ich schon 3h im Park und wenn ich nicht so viel zu tun haben würde, würde ich gleich noch mal losfahren um diese ganzen Sachen zu erlernen.... 

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (22. September 2013)

da ist mal ein neuer süchtling geschaffen worden.
mission ausgeführt,altes bike!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. September 2013)

Hey, ich wollt mich eigentlich auch mal kurz vorstellen - ich fahre seit Freitag vor ner Woche Trial. Eigentlich wollte ich das schon immer, doch irgendwie kam es nicht dazu. Bin ursprünglich mit Street und Downhill "gewachsen" doch jetzt am Schluss beim BMX hängen geblieben.

Habe mir ein uraltes Monty für wenig Geld gekauft, dem ich gleich ein neuer Trialtech Lenker spendieren musste. Jetzt ists ein schöner Kontrast mit den HS33 Race Line  Wer die noch kennt ist alt...

Die Bremsen sind leider nicht so das Wahre. Da muss noch viel gehen.
Wenn jemand gleich ein Tipp hat was ich besser machen muss, von Haltungs- über Stylefehler, dann bitte, ich bin offen für jegliche Kritik.

Hier ein kurzes Video von Heute. Angezeigt wird etwas über fünf Minuten, aber ab 1:09 ists nur noch schwarz


----------



## family-biker (22. September 2013)

jaaaa,genau!du fährst seit ner woche trial,ist klar.

vorher warscheinlich parkour auf dem fahrrad gemacht?


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. September 2013)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Wenn jemand gleich ein Tipp hat was ich besser machen muss, von Haltungs- über *Stylefehler*, dann bitte, ich bin offen für jegliche Kritik.



Ein T-Shirt wäre nicht schlecht und vielleicht noch ein Helm.



family-biker schrieb:


> jaaaa,genau!du fährst seit ner woche trial,ist klar.



+1

Da ich auch erst vor kurzem angefangen habe damit, kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, dass da ein "wenig" mehr als eine Woche dahintersteckt. Fishing for compliments?

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (22. September 2013)

ich sags nochmal,wir brauchen den "like"-button!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. September 2013)

Na, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich seit ner Woche mit dem Fahrrad herumtrickse. Vorher wars halt immer BMX, daher kommt wohl auch die Abneigung gegen Helm... aber ich arbeite daran...
Fishing for compliments? Ist das nicht jedes Video das ins Netz gestellt wird?

Am meisten Mühe hab ich mit der "Angst". Vom Pingpongtisch ein 180er runter kostet mich mit dem BMX wirklich nichts, aber auf dem Tisch aufm Hinterrad hüpfen und dann auf die Bank, das braucht ernsthaft "Eier". Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit der Zeit gibt.


----------



## Mulholland (23. September 2013)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Na, es ist ja nicht so, dass ich seit ner Woche mit dem Fahrrad herumtrickse. Vorher wars halt immer BMX, daher kommt wohl auch die Abneigung gegen Helm... aber ich arbeite daran...
> Fishing for compliments? Ist das nicht jedes Video das ins Netz gestellt wird?
> 
> Am meisten Mühe hab ich mit der "Angst". Vom Pingpongtisch ein 180er runter kostet mich mit dem BMX wirklich nichts, aber auf dem Tisch aufm Hinterrad hüpfen und dann auf die Bank, das braucht ernsthaft "Eier". Ich hoffe, dass sich das mit der Zeit gibt.



Kenne ich nur zu gut.
Auf der Eben klappts bei mir absolut mega für die kurze Zeit. ( Inzwischen
knapp 4 Monate ) Auch Treppengaps etc sind kein Thema. Da kann man sich sehr schön was die Weite angeht herantasten. Sobald ich aber auf einem Hindernis stehe werde ich sehr unsicher. Denke die Zeit spielt eine Rolle mit welcher die Sicherheit kommt. Noch schlimmer ist das HOW TO
Spring aufs Vorderrad. Letztens war ich mit so Cracks fahren für die das
alles ganz einfach ist, aber mein Kopf sagt da STOP :/
Das wichtigste ist glaub nichts zu überstürzen und sich drängen lassen.
Das aktuelle Niveau halten, fahren Spass haben. Der Progress kommt von alleine.Beim einen schneller beim anderen dauert es halt ein wenig.


----------



## Torkas (23. September 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Kenne ich nur zu gut.
> Auf der Eben klappts bei mir absolut mega für die kurze Zeit. ( Inzwischen
> knapp 4 Monate ) Auch Treppengaps etc sind kein Thema. Da kann man sich sehr schön was die Weite angeht herantasten. Sobald ich aber auf einem Hindernis stehe werde ich sehr unsicher. Denke die Zeit spielt eine Rolle mit welcher die Sicherheit kommt. Noch schlimmer ist das HOW TO
> Spring aufs Vorderrad. Letztens war ich mit so Cracks fahren für die das
> ...



So sehe ich das auch. Klar sollte man sich manchmal zwingen einige Techniken zu üben, man will ja besser werden und dann gibts auch Erfolgserlebnisse .
Aber Hauptsache ist, dass man Spaß dran hat. Man wird auch so besser, wenn auch langsamer.


----------



## Mulholland (23. September 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Klar sollte man sich manchmal zwingen einige Techniken zu üben, man will ja besser werden und dann gibts auch Erfolgserlebnisse .
> Aber Hauptsache ist, dass man Spaß dran hat. Man wird auch so besser, wenn auch langsamer.



Ich hab übelst Motivation zum lernen. Bin ja ein alter Sack und will noch vor 
50 was reißen aber die ganzen *********** in Deutschland die sich ja an
uns asozialen Radfahren, welche ja einen so unnützen Sport ausüben stören gehen mir auf den S..k Hoffe ich find noch nen anderen Spot sonst wird doch noch das Wohnzimmer umfunktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (24. September 2013)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Ich hab übelst Motivation zum lernen. Bin ja ein alter Sack und will noch vor
> 50 was reißen aber die ganzen *********** in Deutschland die sich ja an
> uns asozialen Radfahren, welche ja einen so unnützen Sport ausüben stören gehen mir auf den S..k Hoffe ich find noch nen anderen Spot sonst wird doch noch das Wohnzimmer umfunktioniert



In welcher Region?
Hier in Norbaden gibt es selten Probleme mit Machtgeilen (Region Nordbaden) - ich sehe aber auch nach Schläger aus, vielleicht
trauen sich die Altspacken da nicht.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (24. September 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Klar sollte man sich manchmal zwingen einige Techniken zu üben, man will ja besser werden und dann gibts auch Erfolgserlebnisse .
> Aber Hauptsache ist, dass man Spaß dran hat. Man wird auch so besser, wenn auch langsamer.


Hm... nicht immer. Oftmals verhindert eine unnötige Angst, dass man etwas überhaupt probiert. Einmal gemacht ists dann eigentlich relativ einfach. Aber eben, bis man dieses verd***te erste Mal sich gewagt hat.

Mit protestierenden Altspacken hab ich auch keine Probleme - aber das ist auch vom Ort abhängig. Wir haben einen Platz eigentlich ganz für uns alleine und an guten Tagen fliegt 100m dahinter alle fünf Minuten ein Rettungshelikopter weg. Quietschende Bremsen können schon theoretisch keinen aufregen


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (24. September 2013)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Mit protestierenden Altspacken hab ich auch keine Probleme - aber das ist auch vom Ort abhängig. Wir haben einen Platz eigentlich ganz für uns alleine und an guten Tagen fliegt 100m dahinter alle fünf Minuten ein Rettungshelikopter weg. Quietschende Bremsen können schon theoretisch keinen aufregen



Ahh, die ruhige Schweiz...


----------



## Torkas (29. September 2013)

Hi,
die GU-Rahmen haben ja anscheinend eine recht außergewöhnliche Geo.
Vor allem das 20" hat eine ziemlich lange Kettenstrebe im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Bikes. Sogar länger als das 26er.
Was ist der Vorteil an einer langen Kettenstrebe?


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> die GU-Rahmen haben ja anscheinend eine recht außergewöhnliche Geo.
> Vor allem das 20" hat eine ziemlich lange Kettenstrebe im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen Bikes. Sogar länger als das 26er.



Fallst du die 2013er meinst, die sind doch eh ganz normal, mit 350mm tatsaechlich kurz, nicht lang (auch der Radstand ist mit 1m kurz).
http://www.echobike.com/bike20.html


----------



## Torkas (29. September 2013)

R.C. schrieb:


> Fallst du die 2013er meinst, die sind doch eh ganz normal, mit 350mm tatsaechlich kurz, nicht lang (auch der Radstand ist mit 1m kurz).
> http://www.echobike.com/bike20.html



Ich meinte das hier http://www.trialmarkt.de/Trial-Bikes/Echo-Bikes/Trial-Bike-20-GU-Ti-orange::1939.html

Da steht 391 mm, daher meine Verwunderung 

Müsste aber eigentlich das gleiche Bike sein, vielleicht nur ein Fehler (meine Frage hätte sich dann auch schon erledigt).


----------



## R.C. (30. September 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> Ich meinte das hier http://www.trialmarkt.de/Trial-Bikes/Echo-Bikes/Trial-Bike-20-GU-Ti-orange::1939.html
> 
> Da steht 391 mm, daher meine Verwunderung
> 
> Müsste aber eigentlich das gleiche Bike sein, vielleicht nur ein Fehler (meine Frage hätte sich dann auch schon erledigt).



Wird wohl ein Fehler sein, bei den Rahmen hat er auch 350mm, dafuer ist dort der Radstand um 1cm geschrumpft  http://www.trialmarkt.de/Trial-Rahmen/GU:::13_17.html


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ein Problem bei Gaps:

Ich stehe mittlerweile wirklich ruhig und sicher auf dem Hinterrad und kann auch relativ weit springen, allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit dem Bremsentiming..

Wenn ich abspringen will, dann löse ich die Bremse etwas zu früh, was dazu führt, dass ich entweder etwas nach hinten oder nach vorne rolle.. Seitdem ich meinen Rahmen mit 75er Tretlager habe, ist das ganze noch deutlich stärker geworden.. Ist das normal und legt sich das von alleine oder muss ich gezielt daran arbeiten, die Bremse erst später auf zu machen? 

Wenn gewünscht, dann suche ich mal ein Video raus, um mein Problem zu verdeutlichen..


----------



## family-biker (19. Oktober 2013)

ich hab mir mittlererweile angewöhnt,abzuspringen,als ob ich droppen würde.
blöd zu erklären:ich geh mit dem hinterrad so nah an die kante,dass der moment erreicht ist,in dem es schon über die kante runter will.wenn ich dann abspringe stösst sich das hinterrad quasi von der "wand" bzw genau der ecke ab und ich kann die bremse nicht mehr verplanen,weil die dann schon offen ist.
steckt zwar auch noch in den kinderschuhen bei mir mit dieser technik,aber haut direkt besser hin so,vor allem wenn´s danach aufs vorderrad gehen soll,man muss wesentlich weniger "tauchen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (19. Oktober 2013)

Denke was auch eine Rolle spielt ist " wie " man steht.
Viele inkl. mir ( noch ) stehen viel zu aufrecht und dann fehlt auch der nötige Hebel
zum ziehen. Je nach Rahmengeometrie kann man sehr flach im Winkel stehen. Wenn man
nun den Schwung aus der Hocke, mit dem Hebeln verbindet, so kommt da genug Dampf 
zusammen um solide abzuspringen. Ich habe ein Problem mit Kanten, bzw mein Kopf.
Ich stehe immer eine Handbreite von der Kante weg und kann so kurz antreten und 
abspringen. Also quasi " Minitretertechnik ". Funzt gut jedoch verschenke ich so sehr 
wichtige cm... Kommt Zeit kommt Rad(t).


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin ja nun seit nem Monat auch wieder im Besitz eines vernünftigen Trialrades und seitdem immer wenn Zeit ist (leider viel zu wenig), schön am Üben...

Im Moment stehen verstärkt der Treter und Gaps vom Hinterrad auf dem Plan.

Der Treter funktioniert nun nach gefühlten 500 Versuchen schon halbwegs, zumindest bis 60-65cm (der Pallettenstapel ist knapp 60 cm, also so hoch wie 4 EPAL)

vll. sieht ja der ein oder andere noch Fehler im Bewegungsablauf.


Beim Springen vom Hinterrad aus sieht das ganze schon noch etwas Hilfloser aus...
Mehr wie eine Fahrradlänge wirds einfach nicht, klappt auch nicht bei jedem Versuch wie ihr im Video sehen könnt...

Glaub da ist noch einiges an Feintuning nötig...


Kurz noch zu meiner Vorgeschichte, hab vor ein paar Jahren mal mit nem 20" Monty angefangen ein wenig zu Trialen, mich natürlich nach kurzem verletzt und bin dann im Anschluss eher wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs gewesen.
Das Trialrad wurde nur noch sporadisch bewegt.


----------



## family-biker (23. Oktober 2013)

ich denke,die pedal ups ("treter")solltest du steiler hochziehen und dafür später und härter kicken,dann geht es mehr nach oben und weniger nach vorne,was durch den härteren kich ausgeglichen wird.
beim gap könnte man sich mehr "reinfallen" lassen,also ähnlich wie beim pedal up mehr an die hüfte ziehen bevor der kick kommt,dann beine beugen und wieder richtung landepunkt ausstrecken...

hoffe das hilft.

als ich dein bike gesehen hab ist mir gleich das progression vid vom TF ins gedächtnis gekommen,ist das nicht von dir?


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Oktober 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Tipps 

Muss ich morgen gleich mal testen



family-biker schrieb:


> als ich dein bike gesehen hab ist mir gleich das progression vid vom TF ins gedächtnis gekommen,ist das nicht von dir?



Wohl kaum, hab das Kamel ja erst seit 4 Wochen 

Welches Vid meinst du denn??


----------



## family-biker (23. Oktober 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Je-iY7OZE1s&feature=player_embedded"]Trials edit - Progress since june - YouTube[/nomedia]

bei näherer betrachtung fällt das vorderrad auf
so oft sieht man monty´s mittlererweile nicht mehr,vor allem 26".
sorry


----------



## Dampfsti (23. Oktober 2013)

Nee des bin net ich 

Aber die Skills sind ungefähr auf meinem Niveau...

Von den ??2010er?? Jubiläumsmontys  hats anscheinend eh nur sehr wenige gegeben...

Ich habs halbwegs günstig im Ebäh gesteigert...
Mit dem 26er Kamel geht auf jeden Fall alles, bis auf den normalen Bunnyhop, wesentlich einfacher als mit meinem 20" 221Pro...

Ich fühl mich auf dem 26" wesentlich wohler wie auf dem 20"

Muss mal noch weng Videos auf Trash Zen schaun, war bis jetzt schon recht hilfreich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (2. November 2013)

Ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich hab es heut geschafft eine Bordsteinkante mit dem Pedal Kick hochzuspringen so wie im Video unten. Nun frag ich mich, wie hoch man mit dieser Technik springen kann. Ab wann braucht man den Pedal Up?


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (3. November 2013)

Bisschen höher geht schon, 0:30:


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2013)

@_family-biker_
Deine Tipps zeigen Wirkung
Hab zwar kein Filmchen davon aber mittlerweile gehn die Pedal up´s bis auf ca. 75cm, bei weniger "Anlauf"...

Nur schaff ichs noch nicht bei der Höhe oben auf dem HR stehenzubleibenbei 15cm weniger klappts schon halbwegs.

Was die Gap Springerei angeht bin ich nun bei halbwegs sicheren 1,50m angelangt... Am besten gehts im Moment wenn ich nen kleinen Pedal Kick oder nen Wheelbase Gap vorher mach da kann ich ein wenig Schwung mitnehmen.

Leider fehlt mir im Moment wo es so bald Finster wird ein Platz zum Fahren bzw. die Hindernisse dazu...
Muss mir endlich mal noch nen Stapel Epals besorgen und das Training in die Werkstatt verlegen

Jetzt mach ich mir erstmal nen leichten Schlauch ins HR...
Denke knapp 400g Gewichtsersparniss merkt man schon 
Hab grad so nen mörder fetten 2.7" DH Schlauch mit fast 500g da drin gefunden
Dann kratzt mein Monty auch an der 10kg Marke


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2013)

na dann passts ja.ich hab auch ewig gebraucht(2-3 monate) bis aus einem getretenen,überrissenen bunnyhop anständige pedal ups wurden.


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Darf man hier einfach so reinschneien? 

Ich hab vor langer, langer Zeit schon mal überlegt mit Trialen anzufangen, aber irgendwie kam es nicht dazu.
Ich weiß auch gar nicht wie ich jetzt wieder drauf kam, aber ich hab Lust jetzt so richtig anzufangen. Einfach, weil es nach einer Menge Spaß aussieht und ich unbedingt bisschen was an der frischen Luft machen muss.
Momentan habe ich noch ein MTB, das steht momentan aber zum Verkauf, also würde ich mir direkt ein Trialbike kaufen wollen.
Bewusst dem Risiko, dass ich es vielleicht später doch alles doof finde, aber Fahrräder lassen sich ja immer relativ gut wieder verkaufen.
Technikvideos und How-Tos gibts im Internet zugenüge und ich fühle mich mit meinen zarten 22 Jahren auch noch nicht zu alt 

Jetzt ist die Frage... wo kommt man am ehesten an ein geeignets Rad? Am liebsten hätte ich so eins wie MacAskill fährt in 24". 
Bitte nicht gleich hauen... ich will nicht soeins fahren, weil er eins fährt, ich habe seinen Namen nur genannt, weil dann wohl jeder sofort weiß, was ich meine.
Damit meine ich nicht speziell ein inspired, die sind mir nämlich viel zu teuer, aber von der Art her. Diese kleinen 20"er (welche es ja auch in größer gibt) find ich einfach nicht schön =/

Hier im Markt ist leider in der Hinsicht ja nicht viel los. Gibts neben ebay Kleinanzeigen, wo auch nicht allzuviel zu holen ist noch andere quellen?
ausgeben würde ich für den Anfang so 500€.


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Also die Grösen wie 20, 24 und 26 fährt man individuell wie man am besten klar kommt und nicht was besser aussieht.
Das ist doch völliger Quark. Ich fahre doch kein cool aussehendes 20 Zoll, wenn ich weiß, auf Grund von Testfahrten, 
dass ich mit nem 26 x mal besser zurecht komme. Ich kann nur dazu raten alle zu testen und das best handelbare zu
kaufen.

Ach und Danny Macaskill ist kein Trialer....er verwendet lediglich ein paar wenig Elemente und baut diese in seine
Lines ein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2014)

Es gibt da jemanden, der hat ein Trial Diary in dem er seine Fortschritte von Anfang an dokumentiert hat. Ist auf jeden Fall emfpehlenswert. Musst nur mal die Forensuche bemühen. 

Ich hatte mir auch ein Street Trial gekauft, weil ich das bei Danny gesehen habe, nun bin ich eher auf den pure trials trip gekommen bzw. find mein 24'' Street Trial nicht mehr so dolle. Nächste Woche ändert sich das. Ich bin im Übrigen nicht der Einzige, dem das passiert (ist).


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Okay, dann bin ich hier vielleicht auch völlig falsch, das mag auch sein.
Ich hab, sage ich mal vorsichtig, in etwa gar keine Ahnung was die Materie angeht.
Wenn ich mir z.B. folgendes Video anschaue:




Denke ich mir... Jau, das ist das, was du auch können willst. Einfach alles nutzen, was da ist.
Ist das dann eher "Street Trial" und hat mir dem Trial, worum es hier geht gar nichts zu tun?

Zum Fahrrad: Ich gebe dir ein stückweit Recht... Testfahren ist da wohl unabdingbar, dennoch liegen meine Prios stark auf Fahrrädern ähnlich der Bauform eines z.B. Inspired Fourplay.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2014)

Nein. Das hat schon auch was mit Trial zu tun es sind aber auch viele BMX Elemente dabei. Beim puren Trial sind schon mal keine Saltos dabei. 

Ich habe eben für mich gemerkt, dass ich zwar auch auf der Str. fahren will, hab auch keine andere Gegebenheiten, aber eher Trialmoves beherrschen will, ohne solche tollen Lines zu fahren.

Nico.


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Kann man "pures trial" also eher so verstehen, dass man z.B. an einem Spot immer wieder auf verschiedene Art und Weisen bestimmte moves ausführt?
Und Street Trial dem ganzen dann einen "flow" gibt? 

Ich fühle mich ein wenig blöd das zu fragen, weil der Unterschied zwischen Trial, Street Trial, BMX und Dirt (Falls man das da noch grob zuzählen kann) sicher schon hunderte Male erklärt wurde, aber das Trial-Subforum ist irgendwie total undurchsichtig :x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Das ist richtiges Trial





Trial ist nicht jedes Hindernis zu backflippen oder einen mit dem 10 000 Footjam to 360 über eine Parkbank zu 
langweilen. Ich meine das nicht böse denn ich kann weder einen BF noch einen FJ. Es geht nur darum, dass man 
einfach eine Linie ziehen muss zwischen Competition Trial und Urban Freestyle mit Trialelementen. Danny 
hat genau 2 Trialmoves in seinen Lines. Sidehop und Backwheelhop.


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Okay, verstehe. Und was ist dann das, was Danny und der aus dem von mir gezeigten Video machen?
Ist ebenfalls nicht böse, sondern nur zu meinem Verständnis gefragt


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Also da könnte man endlos philosophieren aber ich würde das einfach in Urban Freestyle einordnen.
Ich mag Danny sehr, nicht aber seine kommerzielle Vermarktung. Er hat eben in den letzten Jahren
Trial salonfähig oder mainstreamiger präsentiert. Viele assoziieren eben ihn mit Trial, da sich Trial 
immer in einem kleinen Kreis abgespielt hat und er das ganze dank seine ohne Zweifel sehr kreativen
Videos eben massentauglich gemacht hat. Das ist eben kein Sport wie Fussball etc.


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Okay, das machts ja nicht unbedingt einfacher. Sagen wir jetzt sowas will ich auch machen. Dafür wäre es ja vermutlich sinnvoll (wo wir dann wieder beim richtigen Thema wären) die Trial-Basics zu lernen und die Techniken zu vertiefen, oder?
Ich will mich da gar nicht so auf "Ich will werden wie Danny <3" versteifen. Klar, auch ich hab seine Videos damals entdeckt und war geflashed, aber andere Leute (wie in meinem verlinkten Video) machen es ihm ähnlich. Und genau auf sowas habe ich auch einfach tierisch Lust.


----------



## Mulholland (11. Januar 2014)

Nun ich habe gerade ein Déja vu.

Ich selbst hatte mir letztes Jahr im Mai das Inspired Sky gekauft. Bin damit mehr oder weniger 2 Monate rumgegurkt.
Normale Streetsachen wie Manuals und Bunny Hops haben super geklappt. Dann habe ich 2 Jungs kennen gelernt die 
Trial richtig gut drauf haben. Diese Moves konnte ich ums verrecken nicht umsetzen. Habe mir dann nen langen Vorbau 
ans Bike montier und zack ging es besser, aber immer noch sehr sehr schleppend. Ich hatte die Faxen dicke, da ich 
täglich mehr und mehr feststellen musste, dass ich eigentlich doch comp trial machen möchte und für diesen Teilbereich des
Radsports eher prädestiniert bin. Ich habe mir dann ein comp Trialbike gekauft. 2 Tage gefahren und sofort das Inspired 
verkauft. Ich kann mir nichts anderes mehr vorstellen zu fahren. Oh Mann ich muss die Story mal wo speichern ^^ sonst
muss ich die immer wieder neu tippen xD.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, dass es sehr wichtig ist einfach verschiedene Radtypen zu testen ausser du bist auch so 
ein Spontankäufer ^^ Mal angenommen du fährst auf nem Inspired rum und stellst fest, dass du eben auch eher der
Trialer bist ? Was dann ?


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Naja, ich plane ja erstmal nicht so viel Geld für ein Inspired in die Hand zu nehmen, eben auch aus dem Grund.
Ich würde es einfach drauf anlegen und wenn es nicht klappt wie du den Umstieg machen.

Einfach mal davon ausgegangen, was mir so am ehesten im Kopf rumschwirrt würde es halt momentan ein 24"er werden. 
Ich weiß, dass es jetzt wohl schwer wird zu sagen was sich empfehlen würde, aber ich frage einfach mal anders:
Wenn man nach "Trial" Fahrrädern sucht, dann findet man bei Ebay (+Kleinanzeigen) etliche Angebote wo dann in etwa sowas steht wie:
Trial Dirt BMX Street Bike... Wie soll ein Laie wie ich denn dann wissen können wofür das Fahrrad jetzt wirklich gedacht ist?

Die Grafik, die hier im Forum rumschwirrt wo 2 Fahrräder "Halb und Halb" dargestellt sind kenne ich, wobei ich auch da nicht so genau weiß.. das mit dem extrem flachen Rahmen, das ist ein ganz typisches "Trial" Bike, oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Faxen dicke, da ich
> täglich mehr und mehr feststellen musste, dass ich eigentlich doch comp trial machen möchte und für diesen Teilbereich des
> Radsports eher prädestiniert bin. Ich habe mir dann ein comp Trialbike gekauft.



Genau an dem Punkt bin ich jetzt auch angekommen. Hab mir zwar kein Komplettbike gekauft, bau es aber nächste Woche aus Einzelteilen zusammen. Einige Teile vom jetzigen Rad wandern einfach rüber. Mir ging es beim neuen Rahmen um die Geo (vor allem das höhere BB).


----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2014)

Am 1-2.3.2014 ist trialjam in Köln.
Da ist erfahrungsgemäß JEDER halbwegs aktuelle rahmen vertreten. Damit stehen dir so ziemlich alle aufbau arten und variationen zur probefahrt zur Verfügung. Zum verkauf steht da meist auch noch was.


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Leider ist Köln etwas zu weit weg 
komme ausm Bremer Raum, aber danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (11. Januar 2014)

Sag das mal den Engländern die zu besuch kommen


----------



## Joshude (11. Januar 2014)

Hehe, ja, schon klar, aber ich denke deren Beweggründe sind andere als meine "Ich will mal schauen was das richtige für mich ist"


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (12. Januar 2014)

Kauf dich mal ein gebrauchtes Inspired für 1000 Euro und üb damit. Wenn Dir dann Balance, Sprungkraft und Präzision doch besser gefallen als Lines, Airtime und Adrenalin, dann kauf Dir ein gebrauchtes Trialbike vom ambitionierten Wettkampffahrer, machste kaum Verlust bei und haste immer gutes Material. Das Wichtigste ist aber eh, jahrelang beinahe täglich zu trainieren.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. Januar 2014)

Street Trial... so wie es heute benutzt wird ist es einfach Street mit ner Vorderbremse. Vielleicht ab und zu noch ein Tretbunnyhop, aber das wars dann. Die Geo der Bikes hat nicht mehr viel mit Trial zu tun.

Man darf sich nicht von den Profi-Vids täuschen lassen. Auf dem Hinterrad Hüpfen wird mit einem Trialbike immer besser gehen als mit jedem anderen Rad. Muss man sich jetzt ein Rennrad kaufen, nur weil diese solches Zeugs mit denen können?
Ich kann diesen Inspired irgendwie gar nichts ab. Da sind haufenweise "Profi"Vids im Netz mit Streetaction mit deren Level man im BMX Bereich nicht mal belächelt wird, auf der anderen Seite ist die Trialaction für Trialverhältnisse (wie das im oben von Mulholland verlinkten Vid) auch nicht richtig gut. 
Berechtigung haben sie trotzdem, aber es ist halt einfach Street mit ein wenig Trialeinflüssen. Mehr nicht. 

Muss es aber auch nicht


----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

in uk ist es schon be gefühlten 50/50 mit den streetfahrern.da ist der watson trial,der akrigg trial,und das neue arcade ist ein trialbike(mit 40mm spacern unterm vorbau und 100mm highrisers,versteht sich)
ich will street nicht haten,im gegeteil,es stellt meine wurzeln dar.ohne street wäre  ich nie zum street trial gekommen..aber ich hatte damels auch keine ahnung,hab ein mcaskill video gesehen und hab losgelegt.mittlererweile weiss ich,was street trial für mich ist:trial mit street elementen,nicht umgekehrt.urban trial hat man das früher genannt.

morgentliches sonntagsgemecker ende


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub einfach, dass die Terminologie unglücklich ist bzw. die Vermischung der Stile eben keine exakte Benennung zulässt. Das der Danny von BMXlern nur müde belächelt wird, wag ich mal zu bezweifeln.

Ich bin für mich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Trial im eigentlichen Sinne eher statisch ist und Street (oder eben Urban) Trial mehr mit Bewegung zu tun hat wobei letzteres stark auf ersterem aufbaut. Ein guter Trialer kann sicher auch sehr gut Street fahren*, umgekehrt vielleicht nicht so unbedingt**.

*Mit dem entsprechenden Material.
*Danny ausgeschlossen. Der kann alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (12. Januar 2014)

nach meinen zahlreichen konfrontationen mit bmxern,zuerst beim dj/street in der tretlagerhalle,in emmering auf dem dirt park und in diversen skateparks muss ich leider sagen,dass viele bmxer sehr wohl alles belächeln,was nicht 20"  ist.
der joke daran ist,dass mit nem bmx ungefähr 100% aller tricks leichter hinhauen,ist also eher ne verzerrte persönlichkeitswarnehmung als eine tatsache lol

ich werd bis heute von den bmxern am nächstgelegenen skatepark als mtbler beurteilt,gemustert und eben belächelt.
mei,die pubertät halt.irgendwann gehen auch die von spielzeug zu echten fahrrädern über,gehört zum erwachsen werden.

ich hoffe,der sarkasmus und der humor kamen halbwegs rüber


----------



## Mulholland (12. Januar 2014)

Schläfst du nie ? 

Solches belächeln finde ich lustig. Im Grunde armselig. Ich fahre das was ich will und nicht wie es andere gerne hätten.
Gibt solche und solche. Ich kenne einige Flatlander zB die sind so mega korrekt. Eigentlich verbindet uns alle die Lust auf
Zweiradsport und am meistern von irgendwelchen Tricks etc. Wenn irgendwelche von Kopf bis Fuß
gepiercte und volltätowierte Teenie BMXer lachen...naja älter sein und erfolgreich sein hat auch seinen Reiz. Ich muss nicht
wieder 1 Jahr Zeitungen austragen wenn ich nen neuen Rahmen oder Bike brauch. Das steht halt einfach vor der Tür ^^

ACHTUNG EBENSO SARASTISCH ^^


----------



## alex_de_luxe (12. Januar 2014)

Naja, als BMXer muss man halt manchmal lächeln wenn da einer mit nem 26er Dirtbike daherkommt und beim Streeten nörgelt, dass es eben auf seinem Bike viel schwieriger ist etc. Ich meine, ist das mein Problem, dass er ein unoptimales Gefährt wählt? 
Aber dieses Lächeln ist nicht zu verwechseln mit Überheblichkeit. Das gibts natürlich auch 

Schaut euch doch mal vom Federal BMX Vid da oben die letzte Minute an. Alter...! Das ganze natürlich brakeless. 
Danny ist aber sowieso ne andere Liga, der kann eben fast alles. Spezialfall.

Aber all diese Trialstreet-Vids mit den ruppigen Manuals mit Bremse. Da schauderts mir


----------



## Mulholland (12. Januar 2014)

Manuals mit Bremse ? Das ist ne maximale NOTBREMSE !
Gut wer über sein Gefährt nörgelt ist ja selber schuld, dass über ihn geredet wird.
In Stuttgart ist die Szene noch halbwegs entspannt. Man kommt immer ins Gespräch.
Gibt eben solche und solche. So wie man es in den Wald hineinruft ... usw...
Alles in allem fahre ich für mich und sonst keinen. Aus dem Alter, wo ich beweisen muss das ich " cool " bin,
bin ich raus, bzw war ich auch nie wirklich drin.


----------



## Chrizzer07 (21. Januar 2014)

Mulholland schrieb:


> Manuals mit Bremse ? Das ist ne maximale NOTBREMSE !
> Gut wer über sein Gefährt nörgelt ist ja selber schuld, dass über ihn geredet wird.
> In Stuttgart ist die Szene noch halbwegs entspannt. Man kommt immer ins Gespräch.
> Gibt eben solche und solche. So wie man es in den Wald hineinruft ... usw...
> ...



Seh ich genau so, die Bremse ist nur ein Hilfsmittel, aber wenn man es richtig lernen will. Dann nimmt man die Finger von den Bremsen.
Ich bin immer noch in dem Alter ^^  Darum habe ich mit dem Freeridebike mal Trial probiert, klappt erstaunlich gut^^


----------



## Brook (3. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß, wollen einige der hier mitlesenden Händler immer nicht lesen ... aber ich frag trotzdem, wo bekomme ich das im "Preisleistungsverhältniss" perfekte Bike IM INTERNET??

Bei den MTB´s kenne ich mich, glaube ich schon ganz gut aus ... im Trial - Bereich leider noch nicht. Auch eine Auktionsplattform wie eBay wäre denkbar, muss nicht NEU sein ---> aber 24 bis 26 zoll und vielleicht mit Scheiben ;-)


----------



## Woll-E (3. Februar 2014)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/

http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shops-fuer-trialbikes-und-parts-faq.410220/


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (3. Februar 2014)

Mit diesen Instanzen habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht:
trial-world.de
trialbikeshop.de
amg-bikes.com
trial-bikes.com
trialprod.com
enter-bike.com

Verkaufe-Thread hier
trials-forum.co.uk
quoka.de
Bucht-Kleinanzeigen


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Februar 2014)

trialshop.pl


----------



## family-biker (3. Februar 2014)

hierzu mal meine meinung:wenn du das allerallerallerbeste preis/leistungsverhältnis willst,führt (meiner einung nach) nichts am selber aufbauen vorbei.du kannst wichtige teile hochklassig halten(antrieb,rahmen),während du auf anderer ebene kompromisse eingehen kannst.
z.b. nen schwereren streetlenker für den anfang,weil der billiger ist,günstiger vorbau und pedale.dann erst mal fahren und abchecken,was gut ist und was nicht.dann immer das upgraden was dir gerade doof erscheint oder sowieso verschlissen ist.

selbst bei nem komplettrad wirst du höchstens momente haben,die man als perfekt bezeichnen kann,nachdem du upgrades gemacht hast,nur kompromisse gehen nicht,du musst nehmen,was dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_de_luxe (5. Februar 2014)

Bestes Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis selber aufbauen? Hm... das ist IMO immer die Variante des Gebrauchtkaufes...


----------



## family-biker (5. Februar 2014)

hm,preis leistungs verhältnis beschreibt für mich immer noch das verhältnis zwischen dem preis,den man zahlt,und der leistung,welcher man dafür bekommt...beim selber aufbauen kann ich einfluss auf beide faktoren nehmen
ansichtssache,denke ich


----------



## Woll-E (5. Februar 2014)

Vor allem kann man die Prioritäten im Bezug auf Teile besser ausbalancieren.


----------



## Mario-Trial (17. Februar 2014)

Hab mich jetzt nach 10 Jahren entschieden auch mal wieder mit Trial anzufangen. In meinem damaligen Teenialter habe ich es nie hinbekommen, mir ein ordentliches Rad leisten zu können. Und jetzt ist es möglich gewesen.

Nun.. ich habe jetzt ein fast neues Rockman Stitch gekauft, welches auch als Streettrial angegeben war. Naja damals gab es so die Unterschiede zwischen Urban und Geländetrial, von dem Zeug was Danny macht habe ich bis eben nie etwas gesehen.

Ich wusste nicht so richtig, ob ich Urban oder Gelände fahren will und dachte mir so geht beides. War das jetzt ein totaler Fehlkauf?
Geo ist eher klassisch.. 26", Radstand 1060mm und Tretlagerhöhe sind +10mm. Sind viele Trialtech Teile verbaut.


----------



## Woll-E (17. Februar 2014)

IMHO ist ein Comprahmen, was die Geo angeht da ein wenig höher vom Tretlagerversatz. Die sind meist + 60 - 70 mm oder Custom.
Ich fahre ein reinrassiges Comptrial und habe erst vor ner Woche entdeckt, dass Streetstuff ala Bunnyhop to Frontmanual auch 
gut klappen. Glaube jetzt nicht dass ich bald hier mit Videos um mich werfe. Sicher nicht, denn so gut bin ich nicht, aber es macht
unglaublich Spass auch solche Moves damit zu machen. Wichtig ist, dass du fährst wo und wie du willst. Limitiere das alles nicht
auf das Material im Sinne von Street oder Urban. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man aber auf einem Comprahmen viel einfacher
auf dem Hinterrad steht, als auf einem Streetbike wobei das alles auch eine Frage des Geschmackes und des persönlichen Skills ist.

Welcome back on Trial


----------



## overground (17. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch mit Trial angefangen, habe über den Winter meist im Keller
Trackstand, Räder versetzen usw. geübt.
Gibt es im Raum Lörrach Trial Fahrer oder kennt jemand ein Gelände
im Raum Lörrach das sich eignet ?


----------



## overground (17. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch mit Trial angefangen, habe über den Winter meist im Keller
Trackstand, Räder versetzen usw. geübt.
Gibt es im Raum Lörrach Trial Fahrer oder kennt jemand ein Gelände
im Raum Lörrach das sich eignet ?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Oktober 2014)

Ist zwar schon etliche Posts her, aber ich will es noch mal aufgreifen, Comp-Trial vs Street-Trial. Beim Comptrial geht es darum eine Line besonders effizient und kraftschonend zu bewältigen. Beim Streettrial muss die gefahrene Line besonders kreativ und virtuos bewältigt werden (ohne darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen, dass noch 5 Sektionen kommen). Beides erhält ab einem gewissen Level einen sehr ansehnlichen Flow, nur die Motivation ist unterschiedlich.

Würde ein Footjam-Tailwhip irgendeinen Nutzen gegenüber anderen Techniken im Bewältigen von Hindrernissen bringen, dann würde er auch in Wettkämpfen Einzug halten.

Also fragt euch, was will ich machen und welches Rad unterstützt mich dabei. Wenn ich mich daran erfreue einen lässigen 360er to manual von einem Hindernis zu zaubern, darf ich mich nicht ärgern, wenn der Kumpel mit 1100mm Radstand den Sidehop 10cm höher springt.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (24. Oktober 2014)

Hallo miteinander,

seit etwa 8 Wochen versuchen wir uns (ist ein Vater & Sohn Projekt ) das Trialfahren beizubringen. Einschlägige Videos geguckt und reichlich bei Trashzen reingelesen. Trackstand und Hinterrad versetzen klappt schon super, Endo und VR nachziehen den Bordstein runter auch. Ich weiss, ist noch nicht viel, bin aber trotzdem stolz darauf (bin immerhin auch keine 20 mehr...). 

Hier nun mein Problem: Katie Polk (



) hüpft ja in ihrem Video (das uns endlosen Stoff zum Üben bietet) ja immer so auf der Stelle. Wenn ich das versuche schaffe ich das so in etwa 30x, komme auch seitwärts so etwa 3m weit - irgendwann aber kommt der "Schokoladenfuss" immer höher - wohl durch das Nach-Hinten-Rotieren der Kurbel beim VR hochziehen - und dann klappt's nicht mehr.

Was mache ich falsch ?

Über Erhellung freut und bedankt sich

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Oktober 2014)

Welches Hüpfen meinst du denn? Das mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig in der Luft oder das Rocking. D.h. dieses hin und her gekippel?

Wenn der Schokoladenfuss nach oben kommt, passiert mir auch ab und an, dann lös doch einfach die HR Bremse kurz, wenn das HR in der Luft ist und tritt nach vorn, sodass dein Schokofuß wieder in der richtigen Stellung ist.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau, das "Gekippel" - ist das nicht sinnvoll als Vorübung zum Seitwärtsbewegen ? 

Danke Dir für den Tipp! 

Aber: Hui - das HR ist ja nur kurz vom Boden weg, da dann Bremse lösen, genau den richtigen Kurbelweg nach vorne treten und dann wieder die Bremse zumachen, stelle ich mir als echte koordinative Herausforderung vor. Leider fehlt mir komplett der Plan, wie stufenweise Skills aufzubauen sind (wir sind da noch am Experimentieren, meine Lehrerfahrung im XC - Bereich hilft da leider nicht so arg weiter ), wir / ich probier halt das was gerade so Spass macht und nicht nur an einem "Move" herum. Dauert sicher länger, das "breitbandige" daran macht uns / mir aber mehr Spass. Mindestens eine Technik schafft man pro Trainingseinheit immer zu Verbessern...


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Oktober 2014)

Scheiß egal wenn du zu viel nach vorne trittst dafür haste den Freilauf


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Oktober 2014)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> Ja genau, das "Gekippel" - ist das nicht sinnvoll als Vorübung zum Seitwärtsbewegen ?


Kann schon sein. Ich habe beides nie explizit geübt sondern habe immer vor jedem Move einen Trackstand gemacht, da ich den von Anfang an konnte. Das Kippeln, auch Rocking genannt, kam dann mit der Zeit. Ich habe irgendwann gemerkt, dass man die großen Sachen üben muss, der Rest kommt dann, wenn man die miteinander verbinden will.

Bzgl. des Rockings... war in meinem Fall so, dass ich Trackstand gemacht habe und dann ab und an trotzdem ausgleichen musste. So kam dann nach und nach das Rocking dazu, auch wenn ich es eben nicht explizit geübt habe. Jetzt mach ich den Trackstand nur noch, wenn ich mal meine Hände kurz ausruhen will.

edit: Mal als Beispiel. In diesem Video bin ich schon recht gut beim Pedal Up aber kann das Rocking, was ja eigentlich eine Grundtechnik ist, immer noch nicht.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (26. Oktober 2014)

Danke schön ihr Beiden!

@niconj2: Tollen Blog hast Du da! Ich bin so frei und guck ein bißchen ab... wie die Engländer sagen: Thanks a lot for sharing!!!

An die grossen Sachen, trau ich mich noch nicht so ran - ich komm, wie gesagt vom XC und wollte Trial eigentlich nutzen, um schneller die Erweiterungstechniken (HR versetzen, Trackstand, Drops, Anwheelen von Hindernissen, etc.) zu üben und so detaillierter vermitteln zu können... hat sich dann aber etwas verselbstständigt und wird mir gerade immer wichtiger. Mal sehen - wir haben vom Verein aus den Winter über eine alte Halle mit Holzhindernissen (Paletten, Northshore-Leitern und so) und ich habe den Schlüssel dazu  - schaun wer mal, was so bis im Frühjahr geht....

Nochmal Merci und schönen Sonntagabend!

Grüsse

Ralph


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Oktober 2014)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> wir haben vom Verein aus den Winter über eine alte Halle mit Holzhindernissen (Paletten, Northshore-Leitern und so) und ich habe den Schlüssel dazu  - schaun wer mal, was so bis im Frühjahr geht....


Das ist das Beste was dir passieren kann. An Paletten lässt sich einiges viel schneller üben. Ich hatte immer Angst vor Mauern, da ich dort Angst um mein Rad hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oztafan kolibri (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe bei Mauern und so eher Angst um mich...


----------



## SchulleP (10. November 2014)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt auch günstig ein Trialbike im Bikemarkt geschossen (because simple 26) und heute mal meine erste Stunde drauf verbracht (muss dank Kniescheibenentzüdnung noch langsam machen :-/). Konzentrier mich jetzt erstmal auf die absoluten Basics mit Trackstand, Rocking, Räder versetzen.
Ich wohn den Winter über noch in Kempten. Kommt eventuell jemand hier aus dem Allgäu und geht öfter mal fahren/hüpfen (und lässt sich nicht davon stören n kompletten Anfänger dabei zu haben )? Gibt hier auch nen Trialclub, hab die vor einiger Zeit schonal angechrieben, allerdings auch keine Antwort bekommen. 
Wenn ich dann die ersten Fortschritte oder die erste Frustphase hab, werd ich wieder schreiben .

Grüße,

Patrick


----------



## Hoffes (10. November 2014)

in Kempten ist ein gutes Trial gelände war schonmal dort

fahre da mal vorbei


----------



## SchulleP (10. November 2014)

Kenn ich, beim LIebherr hinten. Ich glaub da werd ich demnächst mal vorbeifahren und schauen, ob sich da wer rumtreibt.

Gibt es eigentlich irgend nen speziellen Grund, warum man beim Trialbike rechts die Vorderrad Bremse haben könnte und links die Hinterradbremse? Ist bei meinem bike bisher so. Bin es allerdings andersrum gewöhnt und würde es umschrauben, wenn es keine speziellen Vorteile hat. Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass es eventuell daher kommt, dass manche vom Motorradtrial kommen und daher rechts die Vorderradbremse haben.


----------



## Hoffes (11. November 2014)

man hat es halt viel einfacher wenn man dann roller oder motorad fahren will


----------



## erwinosius (15. November 2014)

Oder Engländer ist.
Man hat keine speziellen Vorteile. Es ist viel mehr eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Allerdings scheint es eher ein deutsches Symptom zu sein, HR Bremse mit rechts zu bedienen. Habe mir sagen lassen dass vor allem in GB und F die meisten andersherum fahren.
Auch bei den meisten MTBs ist die Hinterbremse rechts.
Die Argumentation mit dem Motorrad kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hatte da nie Probleme und finde auch dass es was komplett anderes ist. Hab ja auch nicht meine Hinterbremse am Fuß.

Mach es wie es für dich passt. Aufpassen muss man nur wenn man sich mal ein Rad leiht das andersherum ist. Da kann man sich beim BWH schön auf den Rücken legen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (15. November 2014)

genauso passiert:nen kumpel besucht als der sein damals neues because street fertig hatte.draufgestellt,aufs hinterrad gezogen,bäm.
beide ellenbogen aufgeschlagen und so ne art schleudertrauma.

einen tag vorm urlaub,mit bike natürlich


----------



## Hoffes (16. November 2014)

nur dann hat man das gefühl von der vr bremse schon vorallem an anfang wenn man motorad fährt und man will schnell bremsen dann tu ich die kuplung immer aus reflex direkt zu knallen und die vr bremse mit mehr gefühl


----------



## Snap4x (18. Januar 2015)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Ein direktes Trial möchte ich nicht, würde aber gern so ein Ähnliches haben 
Wollte mir jetzt ein Dirt-Pumptrack-Bike aufbauen.
Dachte mir jetzt ich könnte das auch etwas in Richtung Trial aufbauen.
Welche Eigenschaften muss ein Dirtrad besitzen oder allgemein ein Rahmen, das man damit bissl durch die Gegend springen kann?


----------



## family-biker (18. Januar 2015)

das problem ist,dass die geometrien von dirt- und trialrädern viel zu unterschiedlich sind um auf einen nenner zu kommen.
bei einem dirtbike willst du flache lenkwinkel und niedriges tretlager und beim trialbike hohes tretlager/im vergleich zum dirtbike steilen lenkwinkel.
der beste kompromiss wäre ein street/parkbike ohne federgabel und etwas längern vorbau drauf.übersetzung ist auch anders,da wirst du keinen kompromiss finden,entweder oder.

alles in allem würde ich pauschal sagen,dass du mit nem mittelding an bike nie erfahren wirst wie sich trialfahren wirklich anfühlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. Januar 2015)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage.
> Ein direktes Trial möchte ich nicht, würde aber gern so ein Ähnliches haben
> Wollte mir jetzt ein Dirt-Pumptrack-Bike aufbauen.
> Dachte mir jetzt ich könnte das auch etwas in Richtung Trial aufbauen.
> Welche Eigenschaften muss ein Dirtrad besitzen oder allgemein ein Rahmen, das man damit bissl durch die Gegend springen kann?



Du solltest dein vorderes Kettenblatt mit einem Rockring schützen und eine hohe Starrgabel oder tiefergelegte Federgabel verbauen. Außerdem solltest du bei 26" am HR eine Felgenbremse verbauen.


----------



## Snap4x (20. Januar 2015)

Warum ne Felgenbremse?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Januar 2015)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Warum ne Felgenbremse?


Weil die Belastung am HR für den Rahmen zu groß ist mit Scheibenbremse und auch, weil sich das Rad verwindet und es ein schwammiges Gefühl auf dem HR gibt.


----------



## rattinio_ks (15. November 2015)

habe ein inspired fourplay mit den hope trail tech bremsen auf IS 2000 und fahre siet 2 jahren wieder streettrial nebenher zum enduro. bin kurz davor geld zu investieren und auf postmount umzustellen, weil das geschleife bzw. das mit den "unterlegscheibenzentrieren" nervt. was spricht aus eurer sicht für IS 2000?

Sonst ist doch auch postmount standard.. im trialbereich noch felge also hs33 oder so was..

was meint ihr? umstellen?


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2015)

IS macht hauptsächlich deshalb sinn,weil die festen stelzen am bremssattel weniger zum bruch neigen als die adapter is/pm.
meine erfahrung


----------



## Tingltanglbob (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo, anbei mal eine Frage, die ich gerne hier stelle um das Forum nicht unnötig mit gleichem Zeug zu zumüllen.

Beim Trial Sport ist es ja so das es vom Aufwand her mit relativ geringen Mitteln möglich ist, so meine Einschätzung.
Im Vergleich zu Dirtjump benötige ich weder Rampen noch ein Vereinsgelände bzw eigenes Gelände oder Pumptrack von der Stadt usw. Ausserdem weder Bagger zum bauen des Spots usw. Soweit meine Einschätzung.

Die letzten zwei Jahre habe ich wieder mit Dirtjump und Rampenspringen begonnen und einigermaßen gute Skills aufgebaut.
Trial hat mich schon immer interessiert, und da der Dirtspot auf der Kippe steht in unserem Ort, habe ich überlegt umzuschwenken.

Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich auch schonmal ein Trailrad.
Meine Skills sind das ich Pedal-kick-hop auf dem Boden ein wenig kann, Bunny Hop ganz gut kann, sowie Wheelie gut und Manual einigermaßen.
Ich komme auch auf ca 50cm Hohe Absätze rauf, seitlich erst mit dem Vorderrad und dann Hinterrad nachziehen.
Runter dann im Sidehop oder einfach schön rausziehn mit Whellie Drop oder mit Bunny hop und wenig Schwung.
Auch weiß ich wie man den Lenker zur Hüfte zeiht sodas man sauber auf dem Hinterrad landet.

In Bikeparks macht man ja viel aus dem Schwung heraus. Z.b Droppen
Beim Trail mit Whellie Drops oder Pedalkicks.
Mir gefällt das langsame aus der Bewegung heraus (für mich Skill technsich hochwertiger als mit Schwung drüber) und
ich fahre auch mit dem Dirtrad auf Parkbänke und versuche mit wenig Schwung und viel Sprungkraft wieder runterzuspringen. (und auch rauf)

Werde ich mit Trial meine Dirt/Bikepark Skills verlieren oder geht's einfach in eine andere Richtung?

Ich habe einfach keinen Bock mehr mich beim Dirtbiken oder im Park mit viel Speed zu zerstören (was schon 2x passiert ist in den letzten 10 Jahren und immer gleich mit megaviel Reha verbunden war) und auch keine Lust ewig Sprünge anzulegen und Aufwand zu betreiben oder einfach im Bike Park zu konsumieren wie es die ganze Welt macht.
Mir kommt es vor als ob das ganze DH fahren gerade tiereisch In ist und jeder Horst im Park einen auf Dicke Hose macht, was aber ein anderes Thema ist.
Ich finde die wenigsten Trainieren Grundskills.

Wie ist eure Einschätzung dazu?

PS: Han Jörg Rey Buch vorhanden!
Trailrad Überlegung wäre ein Inspired Hex.
Ein Fourplay hatte ich, das war aber irgendwie zu 24 Zöllig
Oder einfach Dirtrad weiterfahren erstmal

So fahren zu können wäre mein Ziel


----------



## oztafan kolibri (9. Januar 2016)

Also meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, geht's eher in eine andere Richtung und "befruchtet" sich dann sozusagen gegenseitig. Balance ist halt das A und O beim Radeln - egal wie schnell dd unterwegs bist! Ich selbst habe gemerkt, dass das Trialfahren mir auf einmal Wahlmöglichkeiten auf dem MTB eröffnet - man muss nicht nur schnell fahren um zu "überleben". Und es hat mich (wg. deutlich besser trainiertem Gleichgewichtsskill!) schon vor manch üblem Sturz bewahrt. Das Training der Oberkörper-, Arm- und Stützmuskulatur ist auch nicht zu verachten...

Empfehlenswert ist auch: http://www.trashzen.com/ (das Buch lohnt sich - halt Englisch) oder http://www.rushway.fr/index.php/technique/#.VpDiZ1nlqX 
in dem Fall Französisch - erklärt sich aber von selbst .

Grüsse und schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTBLA (10. Januar 2016)

oztafan kolibri schrieb:


> oder http://www.rushway.fr/index.php/technique/#.VpDiZ1nlqX


Danke für´s teilen, den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## oztafan kolibri (10. Januar 2016)

Aber gerne doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi-trial (11. Januar 2016)

Hier sind auch noch die Fahrtechniken beschrieben.
Sogar auf deutsch 
http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php


----------



## MTBLA (11. Januar 2016)

Fabi-trial schrieb:


> http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php


Danke, auch den kannte ich noch nicht.

Wer hat´s erfunden ??


----------



## Fabi-trial (12. Januar 2016)

Die Schweizer


----------



## MTBLA (12. Januar 2016)

@oztafan kolibri: 
Zitat:
Roads go ever ever on, over rock and under tree, by caves where never sun has shone, by streams that never find the sea; over snow by winter sown, and through the merry flowers of june, over grass and over stone, and under mountains in the moon. J.R.R. Tolkien
Hab eben erst die sig gelesen  Wusste gar nicht daß Tolkien auch MTB´ler / Trialer war ...


----------



## oztafan kolibri (15. Januar 2016)

Hahaha ! Nun, irgendwie ja schon .... Zunächst wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg, trotzdem Probieren, Rückschläge, häufiges Scheitern, dann der Durchbruch... Hat für mich schon was vom Trialen 
Und ganz klar - Bilbos Wanderlied ist beim Mountainbiken und mit dem Crosser absolut mein Motto!


----------



## DrMo (29. Februar 2016)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rattinio_ks (1. März 2016)

@ DrMo.  So, sieht es aus. Stimme 100%ig zu. Ist bei mir genauso gewesen. Übe auch den Pedalkick. Bremshebel auf und zu, Hand, Auge, Pedale und dann bämmm. Was ist FJ-Tailwhip? Mein zweites Saisonziel ist Rockwalk oder auch U-Turn oder so ähnlich (HR 180 und dann VR 180, man fährt dann in die gleiche Richtung weiter)

Mein Tipp ist noch: Die Basics wirklich ewig üben: Balance (Trackstand), HR und VR versetzen usw. Die kleien Dinge. Jeden schmalen Bordstein abrollen.


----------



## DrMo (1. März 2016)

...


----------



## DrMo (5. März 2016)

...


----------



## rattinio_ks (5. März 2016)

Danke...


----------



## EATrial (26. Mai 2016)

Hi ich bekomme in Kürze mein gebrauchtes 20" und bin auch (SCHON) 30


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Mai 2016)

EATrial schrieb:


> Hi ich bekomme in Kürze mein gebrauchtes 20" und bin auch (SCHON) 30


Ich habe mit 33 angefangen (siehe Signatur). Geht alles. Mit einem 20er aber sicherlich etwas schneller.


----------



## EATrial (28. Mai 2016)

Das hoffe ich das es klappt ist halt schade das es in meiner Umgebung anscheinend keinen weiter gibt von dem ich lernen kann.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. Mai 2016)

EATrial schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich das es klappt ist halt schade das es in meiner Umgebung anscheinend keinen weiter gibt von dem ich lernen kann.


Dachte ich für ein Jahr auch.  Geht am Anfang auch allein. Einfach Trashzen.com bemühen.


----------



## EATrial (30. Mai 2016)

Ja gehen denke ich auch aber zusammen geht es bestimmt besser und leichter da jemand die fehler sieht und mir tipps geben kann


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juni 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 33 angefangen (siehe Signatur). Geht alles. Mit einem 20er aber sicherlich etwas schneller.


Nur so am Rande ich habe mit 38 angefangen und fahre mit 60 immer noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (6. Juli 2016)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Nur so am Rande ich habe mit 38 angefangen und fahre mit 60 immer noch!


Das macht mir (Mitte 40) Mut, dass ich hoffentlich noch einige Zeit habe bevor nix mehr geht.
Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Juli 2016)

Naja... beim Trial ist zwar auch Athletik gefragt aber vielmehr noch Technik und die kann man sehr lange ausüben bzw. perfektionieren. Athletik habe ich genug und komm trotzdem keine 7er hoch, da die Technik fehlt.


----------



## Raymond12 (12. September 2016)

Hallo, ich stelle mich als Neuling mal kurz vor. Ich bin Ray und seit meiner Kindheit habe ich Trial immer bewundert. Ob Moto oder Fahrrad. Habe aber immer gedacht, dass kann ich eh nicht und habe nie damit begonnen. Leider lässt mich das Thema nicht wirklich los...ehrlich gesagt Träume ich (*hüstel* ja ich meine tatsächlich dieses Träumen, während man schläft) immer in unregelmässigen Abständen davon Wheelie´s oder Endo Pivots zu machen. Fühlt sich im Traum toll an, aber am Morgen danach kann ich das kurioserweise immer noch nicht. Seit einem Jahr fahre ich in meiner Großstadt mit meinem Crossbike zur Arbeit und aus langeweile habe ich begonnen an den roten Ampeln, die Füße auf den Pedalen zu lassen. Mittlerweile weiß ich das man das Trackstand nennt. Und es gibt eigentlich keine Ampelphase mehr die ich nicht stehe. Läuft also ziemlich gut. Wheelie übe ich gerade fleissig auf dem Cross. Sind aber immer nur ein paar Meter oder 5 bis 6 Tritte wenn es mal gut läuft. Jetzt bin ich echt am überlegen mit meinen 38 Jahren ob ich mir nicht doch mal ein Bike zulege, mit dem man ein bisschen schneller zu Erfolgen kommt. Auch wenn ich glaube, dass man mit der richtigen Technik jedem Bike einen Bunnyhopp, Wheelie, Endo etc. abtrotzen kann.  Ich habe aber keine Ahnung ob die Motivation bleibt und ob ich überhaupt mutig genug dazu bin, das weiterzutreiben. Und gleich 750€ für ein gebrauchtes Bike zu investieren ist halt doch recht viel. Ihr werdet mir die Frage nicht beantworten können. Trialelmi macht immerhin Mut was das Alter angeht. Da ich wahrscheinlich nicht an Wettbewerben teilnehme sondern bei uns in der City meine obstacles suchen will, habe ich mir gedacht, dass mit meinen knapp über 100 kg und 1,89m Körpergröße ein 24" vielleicht eine gute Wahl ist. Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. September 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> ein 24" vielleicht eine gute Wahl ist. Was denkt Ihr?


Hm... wenn du damit ein Street Trial meinst, dann eher nicht. Da wirst du gerade als Anfänger nicht viel Freude mit haben. Ich würde hier eher schon zum 26'' Pogo Stick tendieren. Damit lassen sich in meinen Augen schneller Fortschritte sehen.


----------



## MTBLA (12. September 2016)

@Raymond12: Mit dem Ampeltrackstand habe ich auch angefangen, da bist Du schon mal auf einem guten Weg.
Ich habe mir mit einem Hardtail Rahmen und Teilen aus der Bastelkiste ein günstiges "Fahrtechnik Übungsrad" gebaut - Trialbike wäre übertrieben...
Ich habe mich einer Gruppe von Trialern angeschlossen die zusammen fahren, auch Wettkämpfe.
So ein Wettkampf ist auch für einen Anfänger gut geeignet - einfach mal sehen wo man mit seinem Können steht. Und man lernt eine Menge über Linienwahl und unterschiedliche Techniken Hindernisse zu überwinden, wenn man mit erfahrenen Trialern die Sektionen abläuft. 
Zum Thema Alter - ich habe vor einem Jahr mit 52 angefangen. Der Älteste in unserer Gruppe ist über 60 und seit 5 Jahren dabei. Da geht also noch was...
Auch wenn ich noch nicht viel kann, merke ich doch daß ich mit dem MTB bei technisch anspruchsvollerem Gelände sicherer unterwegs bin. Und im Wald bei Hindernissen nicht absteigen, die langjährige MTBler nicht überfahren fühlt sich gut an. Für mich ist MTB nicht nur schnell fahren, ich übe dann auch mal eine Stunde die Schlüsselstellen auf meinem Hometrail  wenn es irgendwo klemmt.


----------



## DarkTyr (15. September 2016)

Hi zusammen,

dann stelle ich mich auch mal vor^^

Bin der Toni aus nem Vorort von Köln...war schonmal hier registriert aber habe keine Daten mehr von damals 

Will jetzt mit dem Trialn anfangen, bzw will es richtig anfangen. Bin mittlerweile auch 29...

Erfahrung habe ich mit Bmx, Dirt, Downhill und Mtb allgemein. Hatte auch mal ein 20" Onza Comp, habe es jedoch sehr schnell wieder verkauft da ich keinen Platz hatte wegen Umzug und Nachwuchs anstand und deswegen das Geld knapp war^^

Sachen wie Manual, Fakie fahren, Backwheelhop und Trackstand so lange wie ich will(meist^^) gehen schon. Bunnyhop überspring ich mit Bmx sowie 26" Dirtbike knapp 1m ca. Pedalkicks gehen auch einigermaßen, bin dran. 

Hab mir ein Inspired Flow 2016 in 24" gegönnt, ich hoffe es kommt morgen an. Freu mich schon tierisch^^ Nur blöd das ich mir gestern die halbe Daumenkuppe weggesäbelt hab, hoffe der platzt nicht auf beim fahren und Fußgelenk tut auch weh ohne Grund xD


Jemand von euch eigentlich Erfahrung was die Haltbarkeit von Inspired Rahmen angeht? Wiege knapp 95kg, Jan vom Trialmarkt meint kein Problem...? Technik ist eine Mischung aus sauber/smooth und "schranzig" um mal das Wort hier aus dem Thread zu verwenden^^ Werde mit dem Rad auch viel Street fahren ala 180 to fakie oder 360 ins Flat, Manuals und natürlich Trial...ich denke mal das Rad ist ideal dafür?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> ...


Na da bin ich mal gespannt auf Videos. Klingt ja schon alles super. 

Inspired hält. Punkt.


----------



## DarkTyr (15. September 2016)

Jo Videos werde ich bestimmt hoch laden...

Aber deine Aussage zu Inspired: Du scheinst selber net sooo lang zu fahren... fährst du selber ein Inspired oder woher nimmst du die Aussage?

Abgesehen davon, der Thread war/ist echt gut, der hat mich wieder drauf gebracht mich hier anzumelden....


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Jo Videos werde ich bestimmt hoch laden...
> 
> Aber deine Aussage zu Inspired: Du scheinst selber net sooo lang zu fahren... fährst du selber ein Inspired oder woher nimmst du die Aussage?
> 
> Abgesehen davon, der Thread war/ist echt gut, der hat mich wieder drauf gebracht mich hier anzumelden....


Brauch nicht lange zu fahren (3 Jahre) um zu wissen, dass Inspired gute Sachen baut. Ich lese sowohl hier als auch in England viel und von Inspired hört man meist nur gutes. Die Rahmen sind sehr stabil und halten sehr lange. Sind auch nicht unbedingt leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkTyr (16. September 2016)

Ok cool dann danke für die Info^^

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem oder nem anderen Streettrial Bike auf nem Dirttrack gemacht?


----------



## edwardje (19. September 2016)

Bin seit 6 Wochen auch am Trial fahren auf ein Echo 20 zoll bike. Momentan hänge Ich fest bei der Back wheel Hop. Zirka 7 mal geht aber dann verliere Ich die Kontrolle. Hat jemand Tips??


----------



## DarkTyr (19. September 2016)

Heute mitm Bike aufn Skateplatz gewesen....voll ungewohnt die 24" aber iwie cool^^

Manuals, BWH gehen so lala, trackstand und Räder versetzen ok. Bunnyhop easy, wie Bmx oder Dirt, halt so ne Mische^^ Bin mal auf die Tage gespannt^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Heute mitm Bike aufn Skateplatz gewesen....voll ungewohnt die 24" aber iwie cool^^
> 
> Manuals, BWH gehen so lala, trackstand und Räder versetzen ok. Bunnyhop easy, wie Bmx oder Dirt, halt so ne Mische^^ Bin mal auf die Tage gespannt^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 530358


Videos... wir wollen Videos...

Bremsen müssen sicherlich noch eingebremst werden? Hast du gleich die Trialtech Beläge verbauen lassen?


----------



## DarkTyr (19. September 2016)

Joa am Anfang bisl geschliffen und mussten vorher justiert werden die Bremssättel. Ansonsten, sind die Original BB5 Avid Beläge, beissen wie Sau. Zum einfahren hab ich das Rad ca. 2 Km bis zum Skateplatz gefahren und dann halt da normaler Betrieb...denke mal die Bremsen fahren sich die nächsten Tage noch richtig ein, war aber schon mehr als ok.


Edit_-----------

Müsste aber mal nachschauen wegen den Belägen, ist auch ne andere Kurbel verbaut als angegeben....sollte eig ne Trialtech 4-Kant sein, ist aber ne Hussefelt Spline wie beim Plus Modell


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Joa am Anfang bisl geschliffen und mussten vorher justiert werden die Bremssättel. Ansonsten, sind die Original BB5 Avid Beläge, beissen wie Sau.


Nungut... du wirst sicherlich noch keine Sachen gemacht haben wo die Bremsbeläge an ihre Grenzen gekommen sind oder du bist schon jetzt so gut, dass die Bremse nicht mehr sooo wichtig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkTyr (19. September 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nungut... du wirst sicherlich noch keine Sachen gemacht haben wo die Bremsbeläge an ihre Grenzen gekommen sind oder du bist schon jetzt so gut, dass die Bremse nicht mehr sooo wichtig ist.



Willst du damit irgendwas sagen? Ausser der Aussage "Man muss nur die besten krassesten Beläge reinballern in ein Neubike"?


----------



## DarkTyr (20. September 2016)

@niconj2 hab mir mal deine Seite angeschaut, sieht ja schon ganz cool aus^^ 

Was trägst du für Schuhe, sind das Etnies?(Normale Skate/Bmx Schuhe?)

Taugen die was? Meine Almonds die ich vom Bmxen übrig hab sind komplett hinüber, damit musste ich gestern garnicht erst versuchen zu fahren...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Willst du damit irgendwas sagen? Ausser der Aussage "Man muss nur die besten krassesten Beläge reinballern in ein Neubike"?


Ich will nur damit sagen, dass die Standard BB5/7 Beläge nicht die besten sind. 

Ich fahre Five Ten mit S1 Sohle. Halten leider nur ca. ein 3/4 Jahr aber der Grip ist sensationell.


----------



## DarkTyr (26. September 2016)

Soo, hab mir auch mal 5-10s bestellt, die Freerider Element. Gestern ausprobiert, halten echt gut auf den Pedalen. Im Direkt-Vergleich zu Almond nicht viiiiel besser, aber der Schuh ist nochmal n ganzes Stück stabiler, was insbesondere beim Footjam angenehm ist.

Leider sind meine Bremskabel für Barspin und Tailwhips ein stück zu kurz, gibts da ne Mod Möglichkeit (ausser ellenlange Hi-Slic Bremskabel)?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Soo, hab mir auch mal 5-10s bestellt, die Freerider Element. Gestern ausprobiert, halten echt gut auf den Pedalen. Im Direkt-Vergleich zu Almond nicht viiiiel besser, aber der Schuh ist nochmal n ganzes Stück stabiler, was insbesondere beim Footjam angenehm ist.
> 
> Leider sind meine Bremskabel für Barspin und Tailwhips ein stück zu kurz, gibts da ne Mod Möglichkeit (ausser ellenlange Hi-Slic Bremskabel)?


Durch den Gabelschaft.


----------



## DarkTyr (26. September 2016)

Hatte ich auch dran gedacht, aber was ist mit der Ahead-Kralle? Die ist doch im Weg?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch dran gedacht, aber was ist mit der Ahead-Kralle? Die ist doch im Weg?


Trickstuff Dirt Cap


----------



## DarkTyr (26. September 2016)

Hatte ich auch gesehen, da geht aber nur der Vorderzug durch, für den hinteren bräuchte ich den Rotor von Trickstuff, dieser ist jedoch für hydraulische Bremsen und sauteuer...
Hab noch nen Rotor vom Bmx für Bowdenzüge, allerdings hat der Rahmen keine Aufnahme dafür und der Druckpunkt sowie Bremskraft wären danach auch im Eimer...

Ach egal, müssen so sinnlose Sachen wie Footjam Tailwhip halt hinten anstehen xD


Andere Frage, was fahrt ihr so für Übersetzungen? Standard?

Hab ne 22:16 Übersetzung, denke aber mit ner etwas längeren wie 23:16 oder 22:14 oder noch länger wäre mehr Wucht in den Pedalkicks möglich, kommt mir noch nicht ideal vor, eher so als würde ich ins Leere treten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gesehen, da geht aber nur der Vorderzug durch, für den hinteren bräuchte ich den Rotor von Trickstuff, dieser ist jedoch für hydraulische Bremsen und sauteuer...
> Hab noch nen Rotor vom Bmx für Bowdenzüge, allerdings hat der Rahmen keine Aufnahme dafür und der Druckpunkt sowie Bremskraft wären danach auch im Eimer...
> 
> Ach egal, müssen so sinnlose Sachen wie Footjam Tailwhip halt hinten anstehen xD


Da hat aber jeder der Fahrer die das machen das HR Kabel sehr lang und ein paar Mal um das SR gewickelt.


----------



## Raymond12 (26. September 2016)

Man soll sich ja im Sport gut ausformulierte messbare Ziele stecken, um am Ende besser zu werden. Die sollen aber auch erreichbar sein. Leider kann ich als absoluter Anfänger noch gar nicht sagen, was für mich bis wann erreichbar ist. Aber was ich will, kann ich ja ausformulieren und damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät (vor allem für mich), schreibe ich das jetzt mal hier rein:
Bis zum 31 März 2017 will ich konstante PedalKicks auf dem Hinterrad hinbekommen. Konkret mindestens 5 Hintereinander im Flat.
Wenn ich es bis dahin, nicht hinbekommen habe dürft Ihr alle mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und Euch über meine Unfähigkeit amüsieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Man soll sich ja im Sport gut ausformulierte messbare Ziele stecken, um am Ende besser zu werden. Die sollen aber auch erreichbar sein. Leider kann ich als absoluter Anfänger noch gar nicht sagen, was für mich bis wann erreichbar ist. Aber was ich will, kann ich ja ausformulieren und damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät (vor allem für mich), schreibe ich das jetzt mal hier rein:
> Bis zum 31 März 2017 will ich konstante PedalKicks auf dem Hinterrad hinbekommen. Konkret mindestens 5 Hintereinander im Flat.
> Wenn ich es bis dahin, nicht hinbekommen habe dürft Ihr alle mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und Euch über meine Unfähigkeit amüsieren.


Bis dahin machst du schon ganz andere Sachen. Das dauert doch kein halbes Jahr.


----------



## DarkTyr (26. September 2016)

Jo, in nem halben Jahr schafft man viel...hab heute nen guten Spot in der Nähe entdeckt an dem ich in Ruhe fahren konnte.

Seit gestern Pedalkicks geübt, nun klappt schon 2 Treppenstufen hoch sowie 3-4 runter. 

Also Kopf hoch, am wichtigsten ist der Spass und die Motivation, dann kommen, besonders Anfangs, auch schnell Erfolge.


----------



## Raymond12 (26. September 2016)

Nachjustieren kann ich ja immer noch sobald ich merke da geht noch was. Habe heute 50 x Endo to Rear Wheel geübt. Mache kleine Fortschritte. Spaß und Motivation ist da, Kondition noch nicht.


----------



## DarkTyr (27. September 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Nachjustieren kann ich ja immer noch sobald ich merke da geht noch was. Habe heute 50 x Endo to Rear Wheel geübt. Mache kleine Fortschritte. Spaß und Motivation ist da, Kondition noch nicht.



Solang die Kondition das einzige ist kein Problem, die kommt automatisch^^

Schlimmer limitierend ist, wenn die Hände vor offenen Blasen wie Hack aussehen so wie bei mir momentan xD

Heute ging gar nix, weder mit oder ohne Handschuhe, Talkum usw...dafür direkt ne neue Blase am Daumen innen haha


----------



## DarkTyr (27. September 2016)

Hoffe mal die sind bis morgen wieder ok nervt wie Sau...dabei Krieg ich eig nie Blasen, bestimmt die Handschuhe Schuld.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Hoffe mal die sind bis morgen wieder ok nervt wie Sau...dabei Krieg ich eig nie Blasen, bestimmt die Handschuhe Schuld.


Heul nicht.  Da sind wir alle am Anfang durch. Hier meine Hände von damals:

Klick.


----------



## Raymond12 (27. September 2016)

+1 was die Hände angeht.

Meine Minischritte für heute waren, ein paarmal seitwärts ne Parkbank droppen. Ein paar Treppen hoch und runter gefahren, um mehr Gefühl für das Bike in Bewegung zu bekommen. Und dann natürlich wieder aufs Hinterrad kommen üben. Die Haltungstipps von Niko zeigen erste Früchte! Danke an dieser Stelle. Ja ich weiß es ist alles noch superwackelig und es graust die meisten sich das anzuschauen. Aber es ist Tag 4 und ich bin ohne Vorkenntnisse gestartet.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32712519/Rumpelbumpel/20160927-tryingtrial-D-4.mp4

edit. bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob wir hier den Faden so zumüllen sollten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. September 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> edit. bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob wir hier den Faden so zumüllen sollten.


Mach halt einen eigenen auf. Habe ich auch damals gemacht. 

1. Nico mit "c". 

2. Nach dem Endo musst du in einer flüssigen Bewegung nach hinten gehen. Du stoppst kurz sobald das HR wieder auf dem Boden ist und so fehlt dir der Schwung um richtig aufs HR zu kommen.


3. Bei Blasen an den Händen habe ich mit Hirschtalg Salbe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Einfach drauf schmieren und eben über Nacht oder so drauf lassen. Dann trocknet die Haut nicht so ein und es heilt meines Erachtens schneller. Ist nach ein Paar Wochen eh gegessen, denn da entwickelt sich so viel Hornhaut, da bekommst du keine Blasen mehr. Wichtig sind nicht zu weiche Griffe und gute Handschuhe.


----------



## DarkTyr (28. September 2016)

Haha Blasen an fast den gleichen Stellen xD

Denke mal liegt bei mir echt an den Handschuhen. Hab so dünne Fuse Crown, super halt aber Handkiller wenn das Leder nass ist.

Hatte mir gestern wieder Odi Longnecks drauf gezogen, denke mal wenn ich ab jetzt ohne Handschuhe fahre mit den Griffen gibt sich das.

Btw das ist kein Endo wenn man auf dem Vorderrad steht, das ist ein Stoppi. Ein Endo ist ein Stoppi mit 180° Drehung, das man fakie weiter fährt oder stehen bleibt.^^ Oder halt 360° Endo usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (28. September 2016)

Diese 3-Punkt-Hornhaut habe ich mittlerweile auch.
Die Aussage mit dem Endo würde ich jetzt mal zurückweisen. Auch, weil ich mich weigere zu irgendwas "Stoppie" zu sagen, da graust es mich schon. Stoppie ist doch nur der deutsche Begriff von Endo.
http://www.trashzen.com/lifting-the-back-wheel.php
edit: nachdem ich ein wenig gegoogelt habe, stelle ich fest. Ich weiß nichts...und ganz viele andere auch nicht. Scheint so als ob es keine wasserdichte Definitionsabgrenzung für diese Begriff gibt. Angeblich stammt der Begriff Endo ursprünglich von End-over-end ab, und bezeichnet den Abgang über den Lenker.

@Nico(sorry): Danke, genau das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wenn man es nochmal von jemandem anderen gesagt bekommt, motiviert es noch mehr daran zu arbeiten. Ich bekomme diese fliessende vor und zurück Bewegung einfach noch nicht hin. Das hindert mich auch noch am meisten beim Rocking, das muss auch flüssiger werden, aber auch da ist immer die "Lücke" in der Bewegung, die dann natürlich sofort im wackeligem Bewegungsablauf mündet.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. September 2016)

Ich berufe mich auf Ryan Leech. Für ihn ist das ein Endo.






Mir haben übrigens die think bike tutorials auf YouTube sehr geholfen am Anfang.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Oktober 2016)

DarkTyr schrieb:


> Andere Frage, was fahrt ihr so für Übersetzungen? Standard?
> 
> Hab ne 22:16 Übersetzung, denke aber mit ner etwas längeren wie 23:16 oder 22:14 oder noch länger wäre mehr Wucht in den Pedalkicks möglich, kommt mir noch nicht ideal vor, eher so als würde ich ins Leere treten.



Viele fahren am 26" 18:15. Die Weite bei Gaps kommt später nicht aus dem Antritt, sondern aus dem Absprung von der Kante (Technik: Der Spanier). Ich weiß, dass viele Street Trialer eine straffere Übersetzung fahren um mehr Speed für den Skatepark zu erhalten. Für Pedalkicks sehe ich diese Übersetzung aber als Kontrakproduktiv, da man das Rad weniger exakt auf dem Hinterrad manövrieren kann.


----------



## Raymond12 (4. Oktober 2016)

Die Hornhaut an den Händen kommt ja schnell, aber ist es normal, das die Hände vor allem im Knöchelbereich und im Daumenbereich nach jedem Training extrem weh tun? Ein bisschen fühlt sich das an wie Muskelkater, aber soviele Muskeln gibt es in den Händen doch eigentlich gar nicht. Hattet/habt ihr das auch und wenn ja, legt sich das mit der Zeit?


----------



## DarkTyr (4. Oktober 2016)

Das kommt wenn deine Griffkraft noch nicht so hoch ist und/oder du zu feste den Lenker packst und verkrampft. 

Legt sich mit der Zeit, ich hatte sowas gaaaanz Anfangs mal beim Kraftsport.


----------



## DrMo (9. November 2016)

Hallo, 
zum Thema aufs Hinterrad kommen hat mir das Video von Peter Brandon geholfen:






Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren Inspired Fourplay.

Meine Erfahrung: Üben, Üben, Üben, 
In der Sporttheorie wird die Hausnummer 10000 Wiederholungen genannt bis man von der Grobmotorik in die Feinmotorik kommen kann.
Rückwärts fahren zu lernen war frustrierend: 10cm, 10cm, ... . Aber irgendwann kams doch.

Zum Thema aufs Hinterrad kommen: Am Anfang konnte ichs nur mit Endo, dann hab ich Endo mit Pedalunterstützung gelernt, dann habe ich einfach mal *beim Spielen* probiert mich nach hinten zu lehnen und das Vorderrad hochzuziehen, ging auch ohne Endo und Pedal.
Jetzt mache ich einfach welche Methode gerade passt ohne lange nachzudenken.

Ich merke dass ruhige, flüssige, exakte Bewegungen sehr wichtig sind. Hektik und Kraft behindern bloß und zeigen, dass die Körperposition noch nicht stimmt.

Das ist mein Hauptproblem, die intuitive Abneigung nach hinten zu fallen. Ich stehe besser auf dem Hinterrad wenn ich den Lenker zur Hüfte gezogen habe und die Mini-Pedal-Kicks funktionieren auch besser wenn ich den Lenker zur Hüfte ziehe und das HR mit den Beinen nach vorne bringe. Aber manchmal will mein Körper einfach nicht in diese Position. Ist beim Wheelie (Ende nach 3m) und Manual (Ende nach 1m) genauso. Wenn das klappen WÜRDE gings weiter mit Tail-Taps, Kick-Turns, ... Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.

LG DrMo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (10. November 2016)

Ich finde auch das Video ganz hilfreich. Mittlerweile klappen die Rear Wheel Hops immer besser. Sie müssen aber noch kleiner und auch konstanter werden. Aber so 5-10x hüpfen ist mittlerweile schon recht häufig drin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. November 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren Inspired Fourplay.



Video?



Raymond12 schrieb:


> Aber so 5-10x hüpfen ist mittlerweile schon recht häufig drin.



Video?


----------



## Raymond12 (10. November 2016)

niconj schrieb:


> Video?
> 
> Video?


Mein noch-nicht-wirklich-Können gibts per Post.


----------



## DrMo (10. November 2016)

dito, dafür fahre ich einfach zu schlecht.

Ich denke Pedal-Hops sind für mich in Reichweite, wenn ich fleißig übe.

Ich "verzweifle" eher an Manuals und Versetzen des Vorderrades/Drehungen auf dem Hinterrad, seitliches Hüpfen, Bunny-Hop aus der Bänk mit Landung auf HR (Tail-Tap). 

Da habe ich noch keinen Fuß in der Tür, d.h. machen, machen, machen bis es Klick macht und die Tür einen Spalt aufgeht und dann üben, üben, ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. November 2016)

Och aber genau das ist doch interessant. Zu sehen, wie jemand langsam besser wird. Ich habe in meinem Blog auch die Anfänge dokumentiert. Da konnte ich mal grad einen Trackstand.


----------



## Raymond12 (17. November 2016)

Gibt es irgendwelche Techniken die man beherrschen sollte, bevor man sich an Pedal Ups heranmacht?
Im Kopf ging das so leicht und dann auf dem Bike habe ich total versagt. 
So habe ich es probiert: 
1. Trackstand, Schokofuß vorne
2. halbe Pedalumdrehung um ins Rollen zu kommen -> Lazy Foot vorne
3. nach hinten lehnen, arme gestreckt lassen, halbe Umdrehung mit dem Lazy Foot
Vorderrad geht hoch...
Tja und dann, dann bin ich in so eine Art Backwheelhop Position und ich ziehe (Kopf-Angstgesteuert) die Hinterradbremse. Ich glaube das ist schon falsch.
Als ich das gemerkt habe, habe ich es mal ohne Finger an der Bremse probiert -  und schon ist das Hinterrad unter mir durchgesaust und ich lag unsanft auf dem Rücken.
Gibt es Tricks die euch beim Lernen geholfen haben?
Kann man sich der Bewegung mit anderen Übungen annähern?
Danke schonmal im voraus für alle Hilfestellungen.


----------



## DrMo (17. November 2016)

Hi, schön einen Gleichgesinnten zu haben. Bei mir um die Ecke gibt's keine.

Meine Referenz zum Thema: www.trashzen.com/rolling-up-a-kerb.php

Wie hoch ist das Hindernis auf das du rauf willst? Probiers mal mit was Niedriegem, vielleicht 30cm hoch.
Breit und lang kann auch nicht schaden, damit du nicht ballancieren musst wenn du oben bist.
Wenn du schon mit Angst auf das Hindernis zurollst wird das nix

Übe das VR *kontrolliert* hoch zu kriegen: Nicht hektisch, kein seitlicher Versatz, kein Zittern, kein hinter dem Sattel hängen, kein Bremseinsatz.
Du hast ja gut beschrieben wie das VR durch Pedaldruck hoch kommt.
Üben, Üben Üben,... Sicherheit bekommen. Kann schon ein paar Wochen dauern.

Mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit oder leicht schneller auf das Hindernis zurollen. Angstfrei !
Vielleicht hilft es einige Meter auf das Hindernis zuzurollen, also nicht kurz davor aus dem Trackstand zu starten.

Setzte das VR auf die Kante, nicht dahinter.

Dann muss dein Körper sofort nach vorne. Wenn du zu weit hinten hängst wird das nix.
Du "springst" bzw. stehst schnell nach oben/vorne auf und nimmst verspreizt in die Pedale das HR mit. Dies kannst du durch Zug am Lenker unterstützen (Lenker an der Hüfte ziehen bzw. dich nach vorne, Kopf vor den Lenker über das VR). Das alles muss ohne Bremseinsatz klappen.

Mach mal Videos von dir. Vergleiche deine *Körperposition* mit den Bildern/Videos von Trashzen. Ich neige dazu meine Körperposition falsch einzuschätzen. Zum Manual: You _think_ you are far back but you're not (Lee Mccormack).
Wenn die Körperposition stimmt achte auf die *Dynamik*, also Kraft und Beschleunigung.
Dann auf Timing und Koordination.

Mein Problem ist gerade eine Mauer. Absatz 50cm Breite 50cm Länge 10m. Ich weiß dass ich da sicher hoch komme, habe aber Angst davor danach links oder rechts abzustürzen. Dies ist eine reine Kopfsache. Außerdem sind dort meist viele Leute.
Vielleicht nehme ich mal meine Frau mit damit sie "sichert", "spotet", Hm, was heißt eigentlich spotten ?

LG und viel Spaß
DrMo


----------



## Raymond12 (18. November 2016)

Ja Danke für Deine ausführliche Hilfestellung. Ich habe gestern eine Menge ausprobiert. Sehr frustrierend teilweise, da ich erkannt habe, dass eigentlich noch so gut wie gar nichts sitzt. Dennoch blieb am Ende die Erkenntnis, dass ich einfach noch gar keine Kontrolle bei den Wheeliedingen habe, wenn das HR nicht blockiert ist. Und darauf basiert ja eigentlich alles. Pedalkick, Pedalup, Pedalhop und wie das alles heißt.
Quintessenz, was Du ja schreibst. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg der nächsten Schritte ist das kontrollierte Anheben des Vorderrades. Wenn das fliessend und wackelfrei und vor allem KONSTANT funktioniert, kommt auch die Sicherheit für die ganzen PedalKick- Sachen. So hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2016)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ja Danke für Deine ausführliche Hilfestellung. Ich habe gestern eine Menge ausprobiert. Sehr frustrierend teilweise, da ich erkannt habe, dass eigentlich noch so gut wie gar nichts sitzt. Dennoch blieb am Ende die Erkenntnis, dass ich einfach noch gar keine Kontrolle bei den Wheeliedingen habe, wenn das HR nicht blockiert ist. Und darauf basiert ja eigentlich alles. Pedalkick, Pedalup, Pedalhop und wie das alles heißt.
> Quintessenz, was Du ja schreibst. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg der nächsten Schritte ist das kontrollierte Anheben des Vorderrades. Wenn das fliessend und wackelfrei und vor allem KONSTANT funktioniert, kommt auch die Sicherheit für die ganzen PedalKick- Sachen. So hoffe ich zumindest.


Also ich würde erstmal die Pedal Kicks einüben und dann langsam zum Pedal Up übergehen. Das eine vor dem anderen machen funktioniert nicht. Den Pedal Up musst du dir so vorstellen wie einen Pedal Kick nur eben nach oben. Das habe ich damit geübt indem ich den Pedal Kick aus der Fahrt (eigentlich ein Pedal Kick Gap oder wie das heißt) gemacht habe.


----------



## Raymond12 (18. November 2016)

Danke Nico, Du hast damit verdammt Recht. Vor den Pedalkicks muss ich aber noch das Vorderrad mit nem Pedaltritt richtig hochbekommen. Mit der Endowippe ist das eigentlich fast kein Problem mehr, da finde ich den Balancepunkt über der HR Nabe eigentlich immer. Bei der Pedalunterstützungstechnik (gibts dafür eigentlich einen Fachbegriff?) mangelt es mir noch an Übung die Bremse im richtigen Augenblick zu ziehen um dann vernünftig in die Hops übergehen zu können. Aber ich weiß jetzt mit welchen Übungen ich die nächsten Stunden Freizeit verbringen werde und das ist viel Wert. 
Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit trainiere ich gerade Switchstance Trackstands (Lazy Foot vorne). Das ist anfangs wie neu Fahrradfahren lernen, allerdings kommt der Erfolg schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrMo (18. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich glaube ich habe es falsch verstanden. Raymond, willst Du einen Whellie machen, das VR auf eine Kante setzten und dann das HR nachziehen (Pedal up ?) oder willst du ohne Kontakt des VR da hochspringen (Pedal Hop?).

Mein Lernen ist eher spielerisch. Ich überlege mir daheim schon, was ich mal probieren will. Am Skateplatz mach ich mal dies, mal das und manches passiert ungewollt (ach so geht das), maches erlaubt mir mein Hirn nicht. Also den "Pedal up" habe ich simultan zu den Back-Hops geübt. Sicher geht das systematischer, aber ich will spielen und nicht akribisch einen Trainingplan folgen. Jeder wie er will.

Niconj, danke für die vielen Videos. Leider habe ich bisher nur die Übersichts-Fotos gesehen weil mein Browser alles blockiert. Muss ich mal frei schalten. Jedenfalls bist Du ein paar Levels über meinem Können.


----------



## Raymond12 (18. November 2016)

Bei den ganzen Bezeichnungen wird man aber auch ein wenig Wuwu! Ich meinte in der Tat das hier:
http://www.trashzen.com/pedal-up-biketrial.php


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bist Du ein paar Levels über meinem Können.


Du meinst sicher meine aktuellen Videos. Die oben verlinkten sind ja aus meinen Anfangszeiten vor drei Jahren. 

Lustig dass du das mit dem "aus Versehen" schreibst. Ich habe so sehr viele Techniken gelehnt.


----------



## DrMo (19. November 2016)

Ich habe ein bisschen über "Raymonds Pedal up" nachgedacht und gemerkt dass ich etwas ähnliches vorhabe zu lernen: Den Tail Tap.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yucOOX60yD8

Bei "Raymonds Pedal up" müssen *sehr* viele Fähigkeiten zusammen funktionieren: VR-Lift, kurzer Wheelie, Pedal Kick, Bunny Hop und Landen und Balancieren auf dem HR.  Es macht Sinn erst die einzelnen Fähigkeiten zu beherschen.

Ab und zu probiere ich im Skatepark aus einer kleinen Rampe auf den Table dahinter zu springen und auf dem HR zu landen (zunächst ohne Bremse). Das klappt noch gar nicht. Ich denke ich habe eine Abneigung nach hinten über zu kippen. Außerdem macht mein Rückenmark häufig einen Bunny Hop daraus, d.h. schiebt den Lenker nach vorne.

Wozu diese Tail-Tap Übung? Weil es der letzte Teil des "Pedal ups" ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. November 2016)

DrMo schrieb:


> Wozu diese Tail-Tap Übung? Weil es der letzte Teil des "Pedal ups" ist.


Naja... würde ich nicht sagen. Schon garnicht wenn die Bremse offen ist. Das sind zwei verschiedene Dinge zumal du auf dem HR ganz anders landest beim Pedal Up.


----------



## DrMo (19. November 2016)

Du hast ja recht. Aber man landet auf dem HR und die Vorgeschichte ist wegen der Rampe deutlich einfacher.
Hab's heute ein bisschen probiert. Mit Rücklage aus Rampe raustreiben lassen, auf HR landen, ganz kurzer Manual.

Wenn ich das sicher kann will ich etwas aktiver nach oben abspringen und die HR-Bremse ziehen. Speed so, dass es gerade reicht zum Abheben.

Ich hab erstmal nicht vor wieder die Rampe runter zu springen. Eines Tages ...


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. November 2016)

Hm... ich finde es ist dennoch nicht die richtige Herangehensweise aber jeder übt anders und kommt zum Erfolg. Ich finde eben dieses Rad anheben und abspringen muss aus der Flachen geübt werden. Die Landung und das Bremse ziehen kommt von allein.


----------



## toppa16 (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich stelle mich mal kurz vor. Bin mit 35 Jahre schon etwas älter aber ich denke es passt noch um etwas Spaß zu haben. 
Ich habe mir vor einer Woche ein Street/Trail geholt und nun beim üben festgestellt welcher mein "Schockoladenfuss" ist. Leider ist das aber nicht überall der Fall. 
Möchte ich das Vorderrad kontrolliert nach oben bekommen nehme ich den Rechten Fuß nach vorn um ankicken. Bei einem Bunnyhop ist mein starker rechter Fuß aber hinten um schön Druck beim absprung zu entwickeln. Beim Downhill fahren und Manual ist er auch hinten. Kommt das öffter vor und stellt in den fortgeschrittenden Übungen kein Problem dar oder sollte ich jetzt zum Anfang versuchen alles aus einer Fußposition zu fahren. Bin vor ca. 15 Jahren schonmal Street gefahren, kann sein das es daher rührt oder normal ist 

Über Tipps bin ich Dankbar vielleicht ist es noch nicht zu spät sich anzupassen


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Dezember 2016)

Hm... ich würde versuchen alles gleich zu machen. Stell dir vor du springst mit dem Bunny auf eine Kante, wo du das VR nicht absetzen kannst, dann musst du mit einem Pedal Kick weiter. Eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung, wenn du auf dem HR stehst, wird schwierig werden. Ich habe mal versucht mit dem nicht-schokoladenfuß einen Pedal kick zu machen. Geht, aber fühlt sich wie am Anfang an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toppa16 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ok, habe es eben beim Manual üben schon gemacht und den Rechten vorne gelassen. Komisch aber es wird schon 

Bin gerade mal auf den Link von deinem Bloc gegangen, is der nur auf englisch oder auch auf deutsch?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Dezember 2016)

nur eng.


----------



## Ropo123 (3. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn man anfängt Trial zu fahren oder generell Biketechnik verbessern möchte, sollte man schon versuchen seinen Schokoladenfuß zu ermitteln.
Warum?
Weil dann Fortschritte normalerweise flotter voran gehen und für die nicht ganz begabten ist Trial teilweise schon zäh, da ein wirklich nicht einfacher Sport. Man gibt schneller auf wenn man mit der falschen Fußseite einfach nicht so flott voran kommt.
Wenn man dann irgendwann schon einiges kann, schadet es nicht, auch den anderen Fuss nach vorne zu bringen.
Den Trackstand z.B. übe ich auch oft mit beiden Füßen, angefangen habe ich weil es mir leichter gefallen ist mit dem rechten Fuß.

@toppa16 
Wenn du für einen kontrollierten Antritt zum Rad anheben für einen Backwheelhopp, Pedalkick, den rechten Fuß besser nutzen kannst, würde ich behaupten ist der Schokofuß definitiv rechts.
Um das Rad für einen Wheely oder z.B. zum Anheben um auf eine Mauer zu fahren ist es mir z.B. egal ob links oder rechts.
Aber einen Pedalkick beim Backwheelhop bekomme ich definitiv nicht mit der anderen Seite hin.


----------



## Raymond12 (5. Dezember 2016)

toppa16 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich stelle mich mal kurz vor. Bin mit 35 Jahre schon etwas älter aber ich denke es passt noch um etwas Spaß zu haben.
> Ich habe mir vor einer Woche ein Street/Trail geholt und nun beim üben festgestellt welcher mein "Schockoladenfuss" ist. Leider ist das aber nicht überall der Fall.
> Möchte ich das Vorderrad kontrolliert nach oben bekommen nehme ich den Rechten Fuß nach vorn um ankicken. Bei einem Bunnyhop ist mein starker rechter Fuß aber hinten um schön Druck beim absprung zu entwickeln. Beim Downhill fahren und Manual ist er auch hinten. Kommt das öffter vor und stellt in den fortgeschrittenden Übungen kein Problem dar oder sollte ich jetzt zum Anfang versuchen alles aus einer Fußposition zu fahren. Bin vor ca. 15 Jahren schonmal Street gefahren, kann sein das es daher rührt oder normal ist
> 
> Über Tipps bin ich Dankbar vielleicht ist es noch nicht zu spät sich anzupassen


Schau mal ich habe hier auch noch ein Thema für dich ausgegraben. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...s-aber-kraft-fuss-rechts.398213/#post-5899661


----------



## toppa16 (7. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## toppa16 (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo ich nochmal, das hat jetzt nichts mit fahren lernen zu tun aber extra einen Treath neu zu eröffnen ist übertrieben denke ich. 

Ich habe meine Kette gekürzt und das HR eingesetzt. Jetzt läuft der Freilauf schwergängig. Liegt es daran das die Kette zu sehr gespannt ist? Kettendurchhang beim zusamme drücken ca. 1,5 cm. Oder hat er einen Schaden? Beim vorwärtsschieben dreht die Kurbel mit und wenn ich sie rückwärts auf den Schockoladenfuß drehen will muss ich deutlich mehr Kraft aufbringen das sie sich eine 3/4 Umdrehung dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dominikH88 (11. Dezember 2016)

Also wenn du die Kette 1,5cm zusammendruecken kannst sollte das eigentlich okay sein.


----------



## toppa16 (11. Dezember 2016)

Shit  hab ich befürchtet


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Dezember 2016)

Es ist aber auch normal, dass sich die Kurbel mitdreht bei FFW. Was nicht normal ist ist, dass man den Widerstand merkt.


----------



## Raymond12 (11. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mal eine banale Frage:
Wenn ich in einger kniffligen Situation (fahren nicht möglich) in die Lage gekommen bin, dass ich mit dem Schokofuß absteigen musste.
Wie komme ich dann wieder auf das Bike? Muss ich erst lernen static hops und rocking mit dem schwachen Fuß vorne zu performen? Oder gibt es irgendeinen schnellen Kurbelschwurbeltrick den man lernen kann?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine banale Frage:
> Wenn ich in einger kniffligen Situation (fahren nicht möglich) in die Lage gekommen bin, dass ich mit dem Schokofuß absteigen musste.
> Wie komme ich dann wieder auf das Bike? Muss ich erst lernen static hops und rocking mit dem schwachen Fuß vorne zu performen? Oder gibt es irgendeinen schnellen Kurbelschwurbeltrick den man lernen kann?


Mach doch einfach das Pedal auf der anderen Seite runter und steig wieder auf. Trackstand wäre hier hilfreich.


----------



## Raymond12 (11. Juli 2017)

Soweit sogut! Aber was danach? Trackstand ohne Druck aufs waagerechte Pedal kriege ich (noch) nicht hin. Um aber den Schokofuß nach vorne zu bekommen muss ich ja entweder eine dreiviertel Umdrehung Rückwärts kurbeln oder eben Endo und eine viertel Umdrehung nach vorne. ABER dafür muss ich erstmal ne Balance bekommen und die funktioniert noch nicht so Recht, wenn die Kurbel nicht in der Nullachtfünfzehn Stellung ist.

Ohh ich habe hier noch einen modrig-riechenden Thread dazu ausgegraben. Hilft wohl nichts - einfach aufsteigen mit linkem (schlechtem) Fuß vorne üben. Balancieren bei nem halben Treter kriege ich ja auch schon halbwegs hin.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Juli 2017)

Der schlechte Fuß unten (in meinem Fall links) und dann rechter Fuß auf das Pedal und eine 3/4 Umdrehung rückwärts.


----------



## MTBLA (14. Juli 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine banale Frage:
> Wenn ich in einger kniffligen Situation (fahren nicht möglich) in die Lage gekommen bin, dass ich mit dem Schokofuß absteigen musste.
> Wie komme ich dann wieder auf das Bike? Muss ich erst lernen static hops und rocking mit dem schwachen Fuß vorne zu performen? Oder gibt es irgendeinen schnellen Kurbelschwurbeltrick den man lernen kann?


Bremse vorne zu, Pedale in die waagrechte bringen und aufsteigen. Ist auch beim wiederaufsteigen am Hang hilfreich, übe ich auch immer mit Schoko und schlechtem Fuß vorne. Den Schwachen Fuss vorne zu schulen dauert zwar lang, lohnt aber. Manchmal kann man sich´s ja nicht aussuchen.


----------



## MrOfEarth (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor etwa 2 Wochen mit dem Trialen angefangen und weis nicht so richtig wie ich anfangen soll.
Ich würde am liebsten mit jemanden zusammen mal fahren, aber in meiner nähe kenne ich keine Trialer.
Ich komme aus Zirndorf.
Sry das das jetzt vom Thema abkommt, aber vielleicht gibt es ja unter euch ja jemanden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juli 2017)

MrOfEarth schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor etwa 2 Wochen mit dem Trialen angefangen und weis nicht so richtig wie ich anfangen soll.
> Ich würde am liebsten mit jemanden zusammen mal fahren, aber in meiner nähe kenne ich keine Trialer.
> ...


Trashzen.com ist eine gute Anlaufstelle. Einfach eine Technik raussuchen und versuchen die Schritte auf der Seite zu imitieren. So habe ich angefangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilery (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Trial Gemeinde,

Ich hab mal eine etwas andere Frage, die aber doch irgendwie zum Thema passt: 

Ich fahre schon Jahre mtb und habe nun seit einem Monat mit Street Trial begonnen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass mir schon von Anfang an die Finger extrem weh tun. Vor allem der Daumen und der kleine Finger. 
Kennt ihr das? Geht das weg, da Gewöhnungssache?!
Oder ist das nur eine Umstellung für mich, da ich jahrelang die Bequemlichkeit des fullys genossen habe? 

Es ist auf jeden Fall recht schmerzlich und ich muss täglich viele Hände schütteln, wobei ich mich echt zusammenreißen muss 

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt, da ich mir das nicht erklären kann. 

Beste Grüße aus Rostock, Tom


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2017)

Devilery schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Trial Gemeinde,
> 
> Ich hab mal eine etwas andere Frage, die aber doch irgendwie zum Thema passt:
> 
> ...


Ich hatte nur viele Blasen. Es kann aber sein, dass deine Finger eben nix gewohnt sind. Gerade die Zeigefinger und der Daumen werden ja durch das Bremsen besonders beansprucht.

Ich glaube so richtig Schmerzen hatte ich nicht oder ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern. Vielleicht melden sich noch die zu Wort, wo es nicht so lange her ist.


----------



## Devilery (22. Juli 2017)

Da hast du wohl recht, man bremst ja auch ganz anders als beim Enduro fahren. Meinst also es ist eine Gewöhnungssache und hört irgendwann auf?! Ich hab auch schon sämtliche Lenkerwinkel probiert, aber ändert sich nix.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Juli 2017)

Devilery schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon sämtliche Lenkerwinkel probiert, aber ändert sich nix.


Also ich bin anfangs echt jeden Tag wochenlang 3h gefahren und hatte nix dergleichen. Es muss nicht am Lenkerwinkel liegen sondern kann auch am Lenker selbst liegen oder Vorbauwinkel, Lenker etc. Vielleicht fehlt dir aber auch einfach noch die Kraft in der Hand.


----------



## Hoffes (22. Juli 2017)

Was für Griffe fährst du


----------



## Devilery (22. Juli 2017)

Naja, ich mache viel Sport, Klimmzüge und co, da sollte doch genug Kraft da sein :-0

Ich fahre die ergon ga2, an beiden bikes


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juli 2017)

Devilery schrieb:


> Naja, ich mache viel Sport, Klimmzüge und co, da sollte doch genug Kraft da sein :-0
> 
> Ich fahre die ergon ga2, an beiden bikes


An diesen Griffen wird es nicht liegen. Auch wenn du viel Sport machst; Trial ist eine ganz andere Belastung.


----------



## MrBrightside (23. Juli 2017)

Vielleicht hast du recht viel Kraft und krallst dich verkrampft am Lenker fest. Versuch mal etwas lockerer zu sein. 
Bei nem Kumpel, der Kraftsport macht, waren auch immer die Griffe ganz weich gequetscht, weil er so zugedrückt hat.


----------



## Devilery (23. Juli 2017)

MrBrightside schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du recht viel Kraft und krallst dich verkrampft am Lenker fest. Versuch mal etwas lockerer zu sein.
> Bei nem Kumpel, der Kraftsport macht, waren auch immer die Griffe ganz weich gequetscht, weil er so zugedrückt hat.


Das Gefühl hab ich auch, bin stets sehr angespannt auf dem bike. Vielleicht bringt Routine mehr Ruhe in die Hände! Ich versuche mal drauf zu achten. Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (23. Juli 2017)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Die Hornhaut an den Händen kommt ja schnell, aber ist es normal, das die Hände vor allem im Knöchelbereich und im Daumenbereich nach jedem Training extrem weh tun? Ein bisschen fühlt sich das an wie Muskelkater, aber soviele Muskeln gibt es in den Händen doch eigentlich gar nicht. Hattet/habt ihr das auch und wenn ja, legt sich das mit der Zeit?



Legt sich mit der Zeit!


----------



## Devilery (23. Juli 2017)

Top! Mehr wollte ich gar nicht hören. Das beruhigt mich. Danke dir!


----------



## Georg81 (24. Juli 2017)

Hallo, kommt hier wer aus Freiburg?
TrialWORLD kann ich Euch auch empfehlen.
Grüße, Georg


----------



## Hoffes (24. Juli 2017)

Münstertal ist doch in der Nähe 

Da sind auf jeden Fall viele Trialer


----------



## ToLate4Y (15. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich, mit nun fast 44, auch dazu entschlossen mich den Trialkünsten hinzugeben. Komme aus dem klassischen MTB. das einzige was ich kann ist auf der Stelle stehen (zumindest eine Ampelphase lang ;-))
Um einfach mal zu probieren habe ich mir dieses Bike gebraucht zugelegt.
Mein Frage an euch: ist das so ok, was sollte ich ändern?
Glaube die Kette ist etwas zu locker. Wie sollte die richtige Spannung sein?

Ansonsten ist das Bike eigentlich in einem guten Zustand....finde ich...

LG
Christian
PS: Komme aus 51789 Lindlar, und habe noch nie bei uns Trial-Fahrer gesehen. Glaube werde wohl Einzelfahrer werden und bleiben.


----------



## Insomnia- (15. September 2017)

Moin, nicht verkehrt der Aufbau.

Ich bin kein Fan von dem Modell der Bremse, ist alles Plastik. Aber das ist geschmackSsache die erfüllt ihre Aufgabe genauso gut wie die anderen auch.

Tausch die Kette gegen diese und die Griffe gegen Schaumstoffgriffe griffe oder eben die Griffe die dir am besten gefallen. Harte Gummi Griffe sind meines Erachtens schnell unangenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (15. September 2017)

Willkommen!


----------



## Ropo123 (15. September 2017)

ToLate4Y schrieb:


> ... Glaube werde wohl Einzelfahrer werden und bleiben.


Willkommen im KLub geht mir genauso, wobei ich Trial (oder der Versuch es zu erlernen ) nicht hauptsächlich betreibe, sondern es als sehr gute Ergänzung für Enduro, Freeride und DH sehe.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2017)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Willkommen im KLub geht mir genauso, wobei ich Trial (oder der Versuch es zu erlernen ) nicht hauptsächlich betreibe, sondern es als sehr gute Ergänzung für Enduro, Freeride und DH sehe.


Und bei mir geht es jetzt genau in diese Richtung. Ich bin viel Trial gefahren aber aufgrund von fehlenden Spots in der neuen Heimat, fahr ich bald schnell den Berg runter.


----------



## ToLate4Y (15. September 2017)

und schon ne Frage: Bin heute mal kurz auf dem Rad gefahren/gestanden. Ist das normal, das die Bremsen so laut quitschen, das meine Nachbarn ans Fenster kommen???
Felgen sind geflext und so rote Beläge auf den Maguras.
Und wie stramm sollte die Kette sein?

Merci


----------



## edwardje (15. September 2017)

Wilkommen. Ich Fahre Jetzt seit 1 jahr. (39 jahre)Kann trackstand, hoppen am hinterrad zirka 10 mal max. Und bin Jetzt beim hinauf  kommen auf gegenstande sowie stiege und so. Hauptsache Ich bemerke vortschritte und dass taugt. Dass hat mir beim bikken gefehlt. Ich fahre allerdings 20 zoll. Wieviel kettenspannung sein soll, wurde Ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## Raymond12 (15. September 2017)

Das ist normal, deine Nachbarn werden sich schon dran gewöhnen (müssen).
Im Ernst das quietschen kommt von den geflexten Bremsen und geflext werden sie für maximale Bremsleistung.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2017)

Wenn du besser wirst, dann brauchst du bessere Beläge. TNN ADM sind super und auch verhältnismäßig leise. Aber ja, das laute Quietschen ist normal.


----------



## edwardje (25. September 2017)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit beim back Wheel hop das Problem dass die beide Bremsen manchmal durch rutschen. Oder ich muss extrem fest ziehen um blockieren zu können. Ich habe Echo bremsen. Gibts da was besseres?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. September 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> Ich habe in letzter Zeit beim back Wheel hop das Problem dass die beide Bremsen manchmal durch rutschen. Oder ich muss extrem fest ziehen um blockieren zu können. Ich habe Echo bremsen. Gibts da was besseres?


Scheibe oder Felge? 

Wenn Felge, ist diese geflext? Wenn nicht, dann machen! Wenn ja, dann vielleicht schon alt und noch einmal machen. Wenn neuer Grind, dann TNN ADM Beläge kaufen und glücklich sein.

Wenn Scheibe, dann Trialtech oder Jitsie Beläge kaufen und glücklich sein.

Natürlich gilt das alles nur, wenn alles andere 100% funktioniert.


----------



## jjtr (25. September 2017)

Der hat Felgenbremsen. Flexen kann man sich auf der Tartybikes-Seite anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (25. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Scheibe oder Felge?
> 
> Wenn Felge, ist diese geflext? Wenn nicht, dann machen! Wenn ja, dann vielleicht schon alt und noch einmal machen. Wenn neuer Grind, dann TNN ADM Beläge kaufen und glücklich sein.
> 
> ...



Scheiben bremsen sind es. 
Diese: http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2023

Bringen die Beläge wirklich ein super Verbesserung?


----------



## Raymond12 (25. September 2017)

.


----------



## jjtr (25. September 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> Scheibenbremsen sind es.
> Diese: http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2023
> 
> Bringen die Beläge wirklich ein super Verbesserung?



Ah, verlesen, einen Beitrag vorher hatte einer Felgenbremsen.

Wenn mal nur nicht Deine Bremssättel lecken.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. September 2017)

edwardje schrieb:


> Scheiben bremsen sind es.
> Diese: http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2023
> 
> Bringen die Beläge wirklich ein super Verbesserung?


Ja auf jeden Fall, wenn die Bremse technisch i.O. ist.


----------



## Paul2599 (23. Oktober 2017)

Guten Tag,
Um mich kurz vorzustellen: 
Ich bin Paul, 18 jahre alt und fahre sonst immer Enduro und habe mich von Danny, Fabio und Kollegen dem Trialsport genähert. Wärend den Ausfahrten mit meinen Kollegen habe ich immer wieder kleine Sachen gemacht wie z.b auf ein 30cm kante hoch mit hinterrad versetzen etc. 
Als ich neulich im Bikemarkt ein Inspired Element 24" in gelb gesehen habe, konnte ich es nurnoch kaufen. 
Erster Eindruck: EXTREM ungewohnt. Bin wohl ziemlich verweichlicht von 27,5" und 180mm Federweg. Geometrie ist eine noch nie dagewesene etc. Die meisten werden das wohl kennen denke ich  
Jedenfalls werde ich fleißig versuchen mit dem Radl klarzukommen und step by step die Basics etc lernen, und freue mich bereits darauf.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Oktober 2017)

Paul2599 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls werde ich fleißig versuchen mit dem Radl klarzukommen und step by step die Basics etc lernen, und freue mich bereits darauf.


Bei mir ist's genau anders herum. Vom Trial auf das All Mountain. Macht auch Spaß.


----------



## raiserGmbH (26. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
ich stelle mich mal kurz vor:
Ich bin 29 Jahre alt und früher schon ein paar Jahre trial gefahren (so 2003-2007)
Seit ca 8 Wochen fahre ich wieder (26Zoll) und versuche jeden Tag mind. 1 Stunde zu trainieren.

Leider mache ich beim pedal-up seit ca. einer Woche keine Fortschritte mehr, heißt konkret bei 60-65cm ist Schluss.
Eventuell hat jemand einen heißen Tipp oder ich habe einfach zu wenig Geduld
Ich habe schon sämtliche tutorials zum Thema durch...

Vielen Dank


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Dezember 2017)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Eventuell hat jemand einen heißen Tip oder ich habe einfach *zu wenig Geduld *


Das. Und wenn du kein Video hochlädst, kann dir keiner sagen, was du ändern könntest.


----------



## raiserGmbH (26. Dezember 2017)

Also doch die Geduld 
Video kommt die Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (26. Dezember 2017)

aus welcher Gegend kommst du


----------



## raiserGmbH (26. Dezember 2017)

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern
genau genommen eher Vorpommern ;-)


----------



## raiserGmbH (27. Dezember 2017)

So hier das Video, war echt kalt heut Vormittag.
Freu mich auf Eure Verbeserungvorschläge...


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Dezember 2017)

VR noch weiter zum Körper reißen und mehr Schmakkes. Das sieht zu leicht aus. Tritt mal richtig rein da.


----------



## raiserGmbH (28. Dezember 2017)

Danke, ich werde das beherzigen. 
Irgendwie habe ich noch Hemmungen da so richtig rein zu tretten.
üben, üben, üben wird schon irgendwann...


----------



## Barcode (6. Januar 2018)

Wie gestaltet Ihr eigentlich euer Training? Übt ihr nur 1-2 Moves pro Session oder einfach worauf Ihr gerade Bock habt?

Für mich als Anfänger (Street Trial) ist es schwer meine Linie zu finden. Hauptsächlich arbeite ich derzeit an Backwheel Hops. Um zu entspannen und etwas weniger anstrengendes zu machen, Rolle ich ein wenig hin und her und Versuche mich dabei an Manuals, 180° Endo´s, versuche Rückwärts zu fahren oder Rocker von einer Straßenseite zur anderen und wieder zurück. Dann geht´s wieder an die Backwheel Hops bzw. wenn dieses halbwegs klappen, versuche ich zarthaft Pedal Ups.

Im Frühjahr bzw. wenn ich eine Antwort auf meine Mail erhalte schaue ich mal einem Trial Club vorbei, um von Gleichesinnten zu Lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (6. Januar 2018)

Vieles gemischt übe ich immer 

Damit man nicht einige Technicken vernachlässigt.


----------



## Barcode (7. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das "trockene" Wetter heute mal genutzt und die Kamera dabei drauf gehalten. Ich habe ja eher eine ON/OFF Beziehung zu meinem Trial Bike, da ich im Sommer lieber mit dem MTB bergab fahre, dennoch würde ich es dieses Jahr gerne mal schaffen mit einem Pedal Hop eine Bordsteinkante hoch zu hüpfen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee wo ich mich am sinnvollsten verbessern kann. Das ist ein kleiner mitschnitt von den Sachen die ich gerade übe.


----------



## Spooniak (7. Januar 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Ich habe das "trockene" Wetter heute mal genutzt und die Kamera dabei drauf gehalten. Ich habe ja eher eine ON/OFF Beziehung zu meinem Trial Bike, da ich im Sommer lieber mit dem MTB bergab fahre, dennoch würde ich es dieses Jahr gerne mal schaffen mit einem Pedal Hop eine Bordsteinkante hoch zu hüpfen. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja eine Idee wo ich mich am sinnvollsten verbessern kann. Das ist ein kleiner mitschnitt von den Sachen die ich gerade übe.



Sieht schon echt gut aus. Soweit bin ich leider noch nicht mehrere Hops auf dem Hinterrad zu machen. Bei mir fehlt es hauptsächlich an der Balance, sprich sobald ich auf das Hinterrad gehe, falle ich zu einer Seite. Naja, ich muss wohl üben üben und nochmals üben...


----------



## Raymond12 (8. Januar 2018)

Cool! Bei den BWH machst du die Bremse ja schon auf und du kommst nach vorne. Da kannst du jetzt mit dem nächsten Schritt ansetzen. Senke nach einem Hop das Vorderrad kontrolliert ein Stück ab und gehe dabei mit dem Körper nach hinten und ein bisschen indie Knie. Danach gleichzeitig Bremse auf, Streckung des Körpers, Kick in das Pedal, Lenker an den Körper ziehen. Schwupps geht's ordentlich nach vorne.
Zum PedalUp. Hast du einen Bunny Hop schon drauf? Mach mal ein Video von deinen versuchen. Ich fand den einfacher als die Pedalkicks. Dafür kann ich immer noch nicht auf dem VR hüpfen.


----------



## Raymond12 (8. Januar 2018)

Spooniak schrieb:


> ... Bei mir fehlt es hauptsächlich an der Balance, sprich sobald ich auf das Hinterrad gehe, falle ich zu einer Seite...


War bei mir anfangs auch so, weil ich immer den Trackstand als Ausgangsposition genommen hatte. Probiere doch mal vor dem aufschwingen noch einen miniendo zu machen. Dann ist das VR schon in Fahrtrichtung und du verziehst beim hochziehen nicht so schnell zur Seite. Bei mir hat der Zwischenschritt Wunder gewirkt.

Hier übrigens meine Aufnahmen von gestern.




An der ersten Line über die Bänke habe ich bestimmt vierzig Minuten geknabbert, weil ich immer wieder rechts oder links die Balance verloren habe. Das ist alles also noch weit weg von "Können" aber viel mehr habe ich in den 15 Monaten Trial bis jetzt noch nicht zustande gebracht. @Spooniak und @Barcode berücksichtigt dass, wenn ihr die Sinnhaftigkeit meiner Tips abwägt, es gibt da Leute die sind wesentlich besser und ich hoffe die korrigieren mich, wenn ich was dummes empfehle.


----------



## Hoffes (8. Januar 2018)

Für 15monate bist du doch schon gut dabei

Wenn ich mal wieder fahren gehe gibt’s vielleicht auch mal was


----------



## Barcode (8. Januar 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Cool! Bei den BWH machst du die Bremse ja schon auf und du kommst nach vorne. Da kannst du jetzt mit dem nächsten Schritt ansetzen. Senke nach einem Hop das Vorderrad kontrolliert ein Stück ab und gehe dabei mit dem Körper nach hinten und ein bisschen indie Knie. Danach gleichzeitig Bremse auf, Streckung des Körpers, Kick in das Pedal, Lenker an den Körper ziehen. Schwupps geht's ordentlich nach vorne.
> Zum PedalUp. Hast du einen Bunny Hop schon drauf? Mach mal ein Video von deinen versuchen. Ich fand den einfacher als die Pedalkicks. Dafür kann ich immer noch nicht auf dem VR hüpfen.



Vielen Dank für deine Tips. Ich habe mich heute mal an Bunny Hop und Pedalkick versucht. Mit dem Bunny Hop kann ich mich immer noch nicht anfreunden 
Beim Pedalkick habe ich mal versucht zu machen was du geschrieben hast. Obwohl ich nun nicht mehr so viele Hüpfer wie vorher schaffe, fühlt es sich so an, als würde ich besser den Balancepunkt finden. Macht das Sinn 
Auf jeden Fall fühlt es sich so richtiger an.
Ich habe das Video versucht so zu schneiden, dass man einen Fortschritt sieht. Leider war der Akku meiner Kamera recht schnell leer, die späteren Versuche waren noch ein wenig besser.

Für weitere Tips bin ich immer offen.
Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem Ort, wo ich kleine Absätze habe. Alles vor der Haustür ist mindestens auf Kniehöhe... oder ich muss mir ein Paar Paletten in den Garten werfen. Einen Platz mit Überdachung habe ich zum Glück gefunden.

Ich bin auch echt froh, mir endlich ein gescheites Trialrad aufgebaut zu haben. Mit dem 20" Monty Camel (günstig gebraucht) kam ich nicht wirklich klar. Einen zu langen 26" Rahmen mit 24" Laufrädern fahren war auch nicht so eine glohreiche Idee. Das Czar Neuron 24" fühlt sich endlich richtig gut an.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Januar 2018)

Klasse Fortschritt! Dann geht's bald mit dem Pedalkicks irgendwo runter. Wahrscheinlich Paletten.
Bunny sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, darauf wären hier im MTB Forum schon einige neidisch. Je höher du das Vorderrad ziehst, desto höher kommst du auch. Wenn du dir ein paar Pappkartons aufstellst dann zwingst du dich dazu das VR weiter hochzuziehen. Der PedalUp ist eigentlich exakt die gleiche Bewegung nur dass du dabei in die Pedale trittst und du weniger Anlauf hast.
Das czar finde ich optisch auch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Ich bin auch echt froh, mir endlich ein gescheites Trialrad aufgebaut zu haben.



Finde ich lustig, dass du das sagst. Ich habe mit einem 24'' Street angefangen und erst richtige Fortschritte gemacht, als ich auf ein 24'' Pure Trial umgestiegen bin. Dann bin ich irgendwann über einige 26'' wieder zu einem 24'' Street gekommen und möchte es nicht mehr missen.

Ich würde den Bunny Hop gleich so üben, dass du damit irgendwo drauf springst. D.h. Bunny auf eine Bordsteinkante aber so, dass du mit dem HR drauf landest und versuchst, es zu halten.

Und hol dir mal einen gescheiten Lenker. Inspired Arcade oder Bonz Street. Damit geht der Bunny und irgendwie alle anderen Sachen besser.


----------



## Barcode (9. Januar 2018)

Das kurze 24“ Bike fühlt sich für mich einfach richtig an. Hab jetzt auch erstmal genug Lehrgeld bezahlt denke ich 

Hab die Lenker und Vorbau Kombi von Tartybikes. Inspired Riser Lenker 88 mm Rise, 9 grad back und upsweep und den 90 mm x 25 grad Vorbau. Kann am Handy leider nicht so gut verlinken. Der Bonz Lenker scheint den gleichen Rise zu haben, bei weniger upsweep (5 grad). Macht das wirklich so einen starken Unterschied?

Mit dem Bunnyhop bin ich leider ein wenig auf Kriegsfuß. Wie ich ihn im Video mache, habe ich ihn mit dem MTB gelernt. Ohne Federgabel ist das aber wenig komfortabel...
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du Bunnyhop zu Manual meinst mit deiner Aussage oder halt einfach Hecklastig landen?

Vor meiner Haustür habe ich leider keine Bordsteinkante, da muss ich mir mal was km Nachbarort suchen. Am besten wo ich ein wenig Ruhe habe oder halt eine Palette organisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Das kurze 24“ Bike fühlt sich für mich einfach richtig an. Hab jetzt auch erstmal genug Lehrgeld bezahlt denke ich
> 
> Hab die Lenker und Vorbau Kombi von Tartybikes. Inspired Riser Lenker 88 mm Rise, 9 grad back und upsweep und den 90 mm x 25 grad Vorbau. Kann am Handy leider nicht so gut verlinken. Der Bonz Lenker scheint den gleichen Rise zu haben, bei weniger upsweep (5 grad). Macht das wirklich so einen starken Unterschied?
> 
> ...


Der Arcade und der Bonz den ich meine, sind vollkommen anders als der Trialtech, auch wenn die Maße es evtl. anders vermuten lassen. 

Mit Bunny to rear meine ich so was hier, nur eben auf eine Bordsteinkante.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Januar 2018)

Eigentlich verdeutlicht Nicos Video ziemlich deutlich was ich mit dem VR nach oben meine. https://www.dropbox.com/s/mztseq7hh1oc4f6/2018-01-09_11h35_13.png?dl=0
In dem Link habe ich mal Eure Haltung in dem Moment des Absprungs nebeneinandergelegt. Wenn Du Dir was zum drauf oder drüberspringen suchst, dann hilft dir das mental dabei das VR auch wirklich nach oben zu ziehen. Bei mir ist das so, dass ich bei einer Bordsteinkante immer krepelige schwerfällige Bunnys mache, einfach weil ich das VR einfach nur so hoch hebe wie ich tatsächlich muss um das Hindernis zu schaffen. Die Leichtigkeit und die Höhe kommt aber nach meinem Verständnis erst dann wenn man den Impuls des Vorderradhochziehens mit in den Sprung nehmen kann. Und je höher das VR steht, desto einfacher ist das. Die Schnelligkeit dieses Hochziehens ist dann ein weiterer entscheidender Faktor. Wobei ich von Nicos Höhen noch träume.


----------



## Barcode (9. Januar 2018)

Danke Euch. 
@Raymond12 nur so viel zu tun, wie man unbedingt muss ist eigentlich in jedem Sportler verankert. Vor allem bei mir als Kletterer (Stichwort: weich Greifen). Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass man mit den Herausforderungen wächst, wie du es ja auch schreibst.

@niconj 
Äähhh jaaa 
Verstanden was du meinst. Die Tage soll es eh Regnen, da schnappe ich mal wieder mein MTB und suche mir in der Nähe nen geeigneten Spot. Alles was ich bisher kenne ist an einer Hauptstraße oder am Markt Viertel. Die ersten Schritte mag ich aber eher ohne Zuschauer machen. 

Wenn ich mal wieder was Neues gelernt habe nehme ich die Kamera mal wieder mit. Bis dahin heißt es jetzt aber erstmal üben


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2018)

Barcode schrieb:


> Äähhh jaaa


Ich hatte nicht das richtige Video gefunden. Hier der Bunny. Das ist das, was ich meine... also der erste Teil mit dem auf dem HR landen. Dafür brauchst du nicht viel Power, sondern mehr Gefühl.


----------



## Barcode (10. Januar 2018)

Danke dir 
Hatte ja verstanden was du meinst, wenn ich solche Höhen wie bei dir sehe muss ich dennoch erst einmal in Ungläubigkeit schmunzeln. 

Der neue Lenker wird wohl nochwas auf sich warten lassen müssen. Der Arcade ist bei den üblichen verdächtigen aktuell nicht lieferbar und der Bonz scheint nicht mehr gefertigt zu werden, zumindest war meine Suche nicht sonderlich erfolgreich. Ich würde so ein Teil auch gebraucht nehmen, leider war ich auch da nicht erfolgreich bei der Suche.


----------



## Barcode (11. Januar 2018)

Hey, ich schon wieder. Das Wetter wollte nochmal genutzt werden und ich bin mega geflashed wie gut es lief. Gefühlt habe ich in den letzten 3 Tagen mehr Fortschritte gemacht, als in den letzten 1,5 Jahren. Wenn ich mich an eine Bordsteinkante versuche, klappt sogar der Pedalup halbwegs. Wenn ich in der Bewegung bin, fühlt es sich ganz gut an. Mit dem Bunnyhop auf das Hinterrad komme ich allerdings gar nicht klar. Nach einigen Durchschlägen habe ich es erstmal vertagt.
Höher bin ich leider nicht wirklich gekommen, daher habe ich einen Zwischenschritt eingefügt, wo ich erst mit dem Vorderrad auf das Hinderniss gehe. Neu dazu kam der seitliche Dropoff. Der eine Versuch der halbwegs geklappt hat, ist zum Glück auf dem Video 
Und ich muss noch an meinem Gleichgewicht arbeiten. Auf euren Videos steht ihr so verdammt stabil. Da habe ich noch einiges zu tun.


----------



## Raymond12 (15. März 2018)

Hey vielleicht kann mir jemand bei einer Problemlösung behilflich sein. Ich habe ein neues Fahrrad und ne Echofelgenbremse.
http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=3019
Greifen tut die eigentlich ganz gut. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich mir den Bremshebel anscheinend immmer gegen das mittlere Fingergelenk des Mittelfingers schlage. Zumindest ist dort nach jedem Training eine offene Stelle.
Was sind eure Tipps...kann man die Bremse einstellen, muss ich entlüften, brauche ich einen anderen Bremshebel?


----------



## raiserGmbH (15. März 2018)

Moin, mein Vorschlag wäre...
Bremsgriff weiter zur LenkerMitte schieben und oder den DruckPunkt weiter vom Lenker entfernt einstellen.
mfG


----------



## Hoffes (15. März 2018)

Ich habe auch schon an Bremshebeln die Ecke abgeschliffen das man nicht mehr so hängen bleibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (28. März 2018)

Moin zusammen,

ich will mich hier auch mal einklinken und mir evtl. ein paar Tipps von euch Profis abholen.
Kurz ein paar Zeilen zu mir: Ich fahre seit ca. 8 Jahren MTB (überwiegend Enduro bis DH) und habe mir Ende letzten Jahres ein Inspired Arcade gegönnt. Primär um generell meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, aber auch um ein paar schöne Sachen aus dem Street Trial und BMX zu lernen.
Ich bin jetzt was reines Trial angeht so weit, dass ich einigermaßen auf der Stelle stehen kann (ohne Rocking, deswegen immer noch kleine seitliche Bewegungen des VR von nöten) und ca. 50cm hohe Mauern hochkomme (erst VR absetzen, ausbalancieren und HR nachziehen). Leider komme ich gefühlt beim Balancieren auf dem HR kaum voran, wenns hochkommt schaffe ich 5 Hops zum ausgleichen und dann wars das.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich über den Winter aufgrund von Rückenproblemen und Wetter so gut wie gar nicht gefahren bin, ich habe also effektiv bisher nur ca. 2-3 Monate Training hinter mir, habe jetzt aber vor wieder regelmäßig zu üben. Außerdem fahre ich meistens bei/auf einem Skatepark, ich übe dann eine Technik nicht zig mal zum erbrechen, sondern versuche mich abwechselnd an verschiedenen Sachen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. Dass das alles Übungssache ist und lange dauert ist mir klar, aber lohnt es sich jetzt schon quasi parallel Pedal Kicks anfangen zu lernen, oder sollte ich dazu erstmal sicher auf dem HR stehen können? Mich nervt es immer, dass ich ein Hinternis hoch komme, aber nicht runter (außer ich habe ein bisschen An- und Auslauf, runterdroppen geht ganz gut).
2. Sind hier nur reine Trialfahrer unterwegs, oder kann man sich auch über Street Sachen austauschen (Bunny-Hop, 180, Fakie, oder andere BMX-Moves)?

Wenn das hier redundante Fragen sind, verweist mich gerne was nach zu lesen, aber um die 40 Seiten hier durchzunehmen fehlt mir schlicht die Zeit.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Barcode (28. März 2018)

Moin Phiipp,

wir sitzen irgendwie im selben Boot 
Ich komme auch aus dem Enduro Bereich und habe das Trialen gerne genutzt, um meine Bike Kontrolle zu verbessern.

Deine Fragen habe ich schon genau eine Seite vor dieser gestellt. Ist aber kein Problem.
Am Ende hilft tatsächlich nur üben. Ich versuche meine Trial Session immer abwechslungsreich zu gestalten. Also eine gute Mischung aus dingen die ich schon ziemlich gut kann und neuen Sachen. Bin ich bei den neuen Sachen gefrustet, mache ich wieder etwas was ich kann.

Beispiel Backwheelhop: Ich habe mit einem Endo gestartet und bin dann auf das Hinterrad gegangen. Nachdem ich das konnte, habe ich es mit Gewichtsverlagerung versucht und danach mit einem leichten Pedalkick. Mittlerweile klappt es ziemlich gut aus dem Trackstand direkt auf das Hinterrad zu gehen und zu Hüpfen.

Leider konnte ich dieses Jahr nur ca. 4 Wochen üben, weil ich mir einen knöchernen Abriss am Daumen zugezogen haben. 
Mit meinem Fortschritt bin ich aber sehr zufrieden. Das schöne ist, je öfter man etwas macht, desto geschmeidiger fühlt es sich an. Sieht man sehr gut, wenn man sich mal filmt.

Hab hier noch einen Clip bevor ich mir den Daumen kaputt gemacht habe. Da hatte ich ca. 4 Wochen, jeweils 2-3 mal pro Woche geübt.
Also Durchhalten


----------



## Nidhoeggr (28. März 2018)

Die letzten paar Seiten hatte ich schon gelesen, aber bei dir sieht das schon echt um einiges geschmeidiger aus als bei mir, Respekt dafür auf jedenfall für die kurze Zeit! Mir ging es wie gesagt erst einmal um die Frage wann es Sinn macht den Pedal Kick zu üben. Ich komme mit dem Gedanken die Bremse zu lösen während ich auf dem HR stehe/hüpfe einfach noch nicht klar..heißt wenn nach ein paar Hops die Pedale ein bisschen wandern, bin ich auch verloren 
Ich bin immer gleich aus dem Stand aufs HR, also ohne Endo, vielleicht ist das auch der Fehler, dass ich den damit schon zu oft schräg hochziehe.

Ein Video kann ich gerne auch mal machen, wollte nur nicht gleich zu aufdringlich sein und eine genaue Analyse einfordern.

Danke auf jedenfall für deine Antwort und gute Besserung für deinen Daumen!

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Raymond12 (28. März 2018)

Hier mal zwei Seiten, die nützlich sind. Gerade um irgendwo runterzuhüppen, würde ich den Endosidedrop empfehlen. Das mit dem Pedalkickdrop erfordert schon ein bisschen Übung bei den Pedalkicks.

http://www.trashzen.com/mountain-bike-drop-off.php
http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php

Klar kannst Du jetzt schon üben, mal die Bremse zu lösen einfach um ein Gefühl für die Kraft zu bekommen, die dann auf dein vorderes Pedal einwirkt. Wenn Du dabei dann nach vorne kippst kannst Du ja mal leicht reintreten.


----------



## raiserGmbH (28. März 2018)

Moin,
Ich habe damals auf dem Hinterrad stehend/hüpfend angefangen mit kurzen wheelies. Dabei habe ich die hr-bremse kurz leicht geöffnet und sofort geschlossen.
Hat mir in Hinsicht auf Balance und lösen dieser mentalen Blockade sehr geholfen.

trashzen.com finde ich persönlich erklärt die fahrtechniken im Allgemeinen super präzise und verständlich
MfG


----------



## Barcode (28. März 2018)

Bei mir hat es glaube ich bei zwei Übungen "klick" gemacht. Einmal wie raiser es vor mir schreibt, habe ich beim Wheelie versuch zu stark angetreten und musste einen Abflug mit beherzten Bremsen abfangen. Das habe ich danach mit Absicht versucht, um mich an das Gefühl zu gewöhnen.

Die andere Übung war, das Vorderrad mit einem leichten Pedaltritt auf eine Mauer heben, dann erst einmal Gleichgewicht halten. Wo das halbwegs ging habe ich 2-3 Hüpfer gemacht und habe das Vorderrad wieder abgesetzt. Das habe ich immer wieder gemacht. Irgendwann bin ich dann leicht rückwärts gehüpft, aber dafür mehr als 2-3 mal 
Mit mehr Übung hat es dann geklappt die Bremse ein wenig schleifen zu lassen, dass ich die Füße wieder in die passende Position bekomme. Was du beschreibst mit Pedal wandern kommt mir nämlich auch noch sehr bekannt vor.

Edit:
Ich stand heute das erste Mal seit über 8 Wochen wieder auf dem Trial Bike. Verdammt hat sich das gut angefühlt!
Für Backwheelhops fehlt aber noch die Power in der Hand.
Dafür habe ich festgestellt, dass ich unbedingt Rockern üben muss. Ich kann zwar locker im Trackstand stehen, aber sowie ich anfange zu Rockern falle ich um 
Vor allem habe ich das Problem, dass bei mir das Pedal wandert, obwohl ich beide Bremsen blockiere.

Neu dazu gekommen ist jetzt auch der Backwheel Pivot aus dem Trackstand. Da gibt es auch noch seeehr viel Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nidhoeggr (30. März 2018)

Danke für die vielen Tipps!
Ich war gestern ein Ründchen fahren und habe mal mit der Kamera draufgehalten:




Dabei habe ich gleich mal den Endo Drop geübt, aber seht selbst...

Ich entschuldige mich auch gleich mal für die schlechte Kameraaufstellung, denn nein, die Spots sind nicht alle abschüssig/schräg, ich gelobe Besserung 

Was das Bremse lösen beim Back Wheel Hop angeht schaffe ich das momentan noch nicht, ich kann dafür einfach noch nicht lange genug auf dem HR stehen um nebenbei noch solche Späße einzubauen. Ich werde es mal an dem Absatz versuchen, wo ich die Endo Drops geübt habe, da kann ich das VR zur Not auflegen...


----------



## McFussel (23. April 2018)

Bin seit langem stiller Mitleser - möchte mal Danke sagen für das Erfahrungen teilen.

Ich bin seit 2 Jahren am massiven Üben um auf dem Trail schwierige Stellen meistern zu können. Habe mir ein Dartmore Hornet aufgebaut - sicher nicht ganz ideal für Trial, aber so kann ich die Technik leichter auf das Enduro übertragen. 
Derzeit übe ich noch die Kontrolle um richtig auf dem Hinterrad zurecht zu kommen, das nächste müssen die Backwheel Hops sein...Die Videos helfen mir da wirklich weiter, weil ich immer alleine übe.

Vielen Dank also an alle. Das schafft Motivation !


----------



## Barcode (23. April 2018)

Mir hat es auch immer geholfen mal wieder normal sterbliche auf dem Rad zu sehen


----------



## Raymond12 (23. April 2018)

Na dann her mit euren neuesten Aufnahmen!
Ich geh mal mit gutem Beispiel voran: 





Nichts dolles, aber das Fakie runterfahren habe ich in der Line zum ersten mal geschafft.


----------



## raiserGmbH (25. April 2018)

Moin,
ich habe auch mal kurz die Kamera aufgestellt ;-)
nichts dickes... pedal up, back wheel hops und so...
eventuell hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich oder ich kann damit irgendwie weiter helfen
MfG


----------



## maltegeb29 (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo ihr alle  
Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig 
Will nach langen Jahren Enduro  und Downhill mit dem trial fahren anfangen. 
Ich will mir gern günstig ein eigenes Bike aufbauen 
Hab den folgenden Rahmen gefunden. 
Weiß jemand was das für ein Rahmen ist ?  

Lg


----------



## Raymond12 (7. Mai 2018)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Moin, mein Vorschlag wäre...
> Bremsgriff weiter zur LenkerMitte schieben und oder den DruckPunkt weiter vom Lenker entfernt einstellen.
> mfG


nochmal zurück zu dieser Fragestellung. Meine Verstellschraube am Bremsgriff ist jetzt schon fast ganz reingekurbelt. Meint Ihr ich sollte mich mal an das Entlüften wagen? Hilft das? Wenn ja, kennt jemand gute Videos zur Bremsenentlüftung? Bei mir ist es ein Echo TR System.


----------



## Raymond12 (7. Mai 2018)

maltegeb29 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr alle
> Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig
> Will nach langen Jahren Enduro  und Downhill mit dem trial fahren anfangen.
> Ich will mir gern günstig ein eigenes Bike aufbauen
> ...


Leider nicht. Bist Du sicher, dass es ein Trialrahmen ist? Ist es ein 20" oder ein 24" Rahmen? Hinten sind Schellen für einen Schaltzug angebracht. Das ist ja eher trialuntypisch.


----------



## raiserGmbH (7. Mai 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> nochmal zurück zu dieser Fragestellung. Meine Verstellschraube am Bremsgriff ist jetzt schon fast ganz reingekurbelt. Meint Ihr ich sollte mich mal an das Entlüften wagen? Hilft das? Wenn ja, kennt jemand gute Videos zur Bremsenentlüftung? Bei mir ist es ein Echo TR System.



Moin,
Videos sind mir keine bekannt bis auf die Magura-Vids. Vom Prinzip her ja ähnlich...
Ist die TR undicht?
Befüllen und entlüften sollte kein Problem sein 
MfG


----------



## Raymond12 (8. Mai 2018)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Ist die TR undicht?
> MfG


Nee siffen tut tatsächlich nichts, jedenfalls nichts was ich beobachten kann. 
Aber wie gesagt, der Druckpunkt könnte meines Erachtens ruhig noch ein wenig früher beginnen. Nur kann ich nichts mehr verstellen, da die Schraube schon am Anschlag ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raiserGmbH (12. Mai 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Nee siffen tut tatsächlich nichts, jedenfalls nichts was ich beobachten kann.
> Aber wie gesagt, der Druckpunkt könnte meines Erachtens ruhig noch ein wenig früher beginnen. Nur kann ich nichts mehr verstellen, da die Schraube schon am Anschlag ist.



Sind die Brems-Zylinder auch schon auf Anschlag bis zur Felge gestellt?
PS: Habe noch ne TR rumliegen (75cm, links) ist befüllt und entlüftet ;-)
MfG


----------



## Raymond12 (16. Mai 2018)

Habe nun doch mal genauer geschaut. Der Kolben am Hebel ist anscheinend nicht ganz dicht. Ich Versuche es Mal mit neu befüllen.

edit: Neuer Kolben - Bremse neu befüllt! Allet wieder schick und mein Mittelfingerknöchel ist auch glücklich.


----------



## Raymond12 (13. September 2018)

Wie komme ich eigentlich am besten auf das Hinterrad, wenn das Fahrrad bergab steht. Wenn mir jemand hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen zu Körperschwerpunkt, Pedalkraft und Tempo weitergeben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Irgendwie hatte ich gedacht, ich versuchen die ganze Ausführung schnell zu machen, um nicht zu weit nach vorne zu rollen. Dabei habe ich mich dann aber dann schnell auf dem Hintern wiedergefunden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich eigentlich am besten auf das Hinterrad, wenn das Fahrrad bergab steht. Wenn mir jemand hier seine eigenen Erfahrungen zu Körperschwerpunkt, Pedalkraft und Tempo weitergeben könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> Irgendwie hatte ich gedacht, ich versuchen die ganze Ausführung schnell zu machen, um nicht zu weit nach vorne zu rollen. Dabei habe ich mich dann aber dann schnell auf dem Hintern wiedergefunden.


Im Prinzip nicht anders als im Flachen. Du musst nur das ganze eben langsamer machen, da das HR ab einem bestimmten Punkt sehr schnell nach vorn rollt. Da muss dann die Bremse schon zu sein.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (20. September 2018)

Mal eine Frage. Ich habe gestern ein 20" Trial Rad in die Finger bekommen. Irgendwie gingen Pedalkicks damit Recht einfach von der Hand. Ich hab jetzt wieder Blut geleckt und noch ein Cotic Bfe (das Grüne mit dem höheren Tretlager) in dem Keller liegen. Plan wäre das Rad für Trial aufzubauen. Startgabel rein kleine Übersetzung usw. Was ist besser? Was Komplett Neues Trial mäßig kaufen oder das Cotic zu trimmen? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bezüglich gepimpter Mtbs.

PS: Teile für das Cotic wären teilweise da. LR- Satz Lenker Vorbau Reifen... Kurbel Antrieb müsst ich kaufen. Wäre wahrscheinlich günstiger als ein Neues Trial


----------



## Raymond12 (20. September 2018)

Kaufe Dir ein gebrauchtes Trial. Du lernst damit einfach schneller. Wie hoch war das Tretlager von dem 20" und wie hoch ist das Tretlager des Cotic?


----------



## Tingltanglbob (20. September 2018)

Cotic 330 mit ner 100mm 650b Gabel. Trial Rad weiss ich nicht war ein Echo 20". BB heigth 80 steht auf deren Website. Das Cotic BB geht ca auf gleiche Höhe wie die Nabenachsen


----------



## Luke_93 (21. September 2018)

Es kommt drauf an was du mit dem Rad machen willst.

Wenn du damit deine MTB Fahrtechnik auffrischen und über Steine rollen, Bunnyhops und so machen willst, ist das MTB gut. Beim Akrigg seinen Rädern ist das Tretlager auch nie höher als die Achse.

Willst du jedoch Sidehops und weite Gaps machen, ist eine modernere Geo (höheres Tretlager) schon sinnvoller.

Ist der Preisunterschied denn groß? Für ein gebrauchtes geht es etwa bei 300€ los und du kannst es ohne großen Wertverlust wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Spooniak (22. September 2018)

Wie sinnvoll bzw. hilfreich ist es als Street-Trial Anfänger mein Inspired Flow 24 auf Scheibenbremsen umzurüsten? Derzeit fahre ich normal V-Brakes von Tektro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bananatoast (23. September 2018)

Wenn die Bremsen vernünftig zupacken ist es imo egal, wodurch dein HR blockiert wird - der backwheelhop wird durch Übung besser, nicht durch ein Bremsenupgrade.
Am VR macht eine Scheibe evtl. Sinn, sofern du mehr willst als Bremse zu oder auf.


----------



## Andile (26. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen, mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Ich heiße Andi, bin noch 31 Jahre alt, komme aus Aalen BW.

Kommt noch jemand aus der Gegend? Ich bin meistens mit dem Enduro oder Downhiller unterwegs. Habe einen Kumpel, der früher Trial gefahren ist, war mit ihm im Bike Park. Mich hat schon die Bike-Kontrolle fasziniert, aber als er dann angefangen hat mit dem Downhiller zu trialen, musste ich auch anfangen. Versuche schon seit paar Wochen den Trackstand und Manual auf dem Enduro zu üben. Wird immer besser, aber merke doch, dass es nicht optimal ist zum Lernen. Das 8,2 kg Race-Fully ist dafür aber zu schade.
Dann hab ich dieses Thema entdeckt. Bin mit dem Lesen bis Seite 20 gekommen.

Dann hab ich mir gedacht, ich brauch n Trial-Bike, damit es einfacher ist, die Technik zu lernen. Habe mir nun dieses bestellt, es sollte Mitte nächster Woche ankommen: echo

Bin echt mal gespannt. 

Was meint ihr wegen den Bremsen? Soll ich sie erstmal testen? Mein Plan war, die gleich runter zu machen, denn ich hab hier noch eine Saint HR-Bremse und eine MT5 VR Bremse rumliegen, die sollten dann auf das bike drauf.

Edit:
Und noch weitere Fragen...

Kann mir bitte jemand mal den genauen Unterschied zw. Street Trial und klassischem Trial erklären? Warum sollen da die Techniken unterschiedlich sein und warum wir street Trial als "dunkle Seite der Macht" bezeichnet?

Was fürn Helm Habt ihr beim Trial?

Ich würde normal einen Enduro Helm nehmen, bin aber am überlegen, ob ich vor allem am Anfang einen Fullface tragen soll. Zum einen wegen der zusätzlichen Sicherheit und zum anderen, dass mich keiner erkennt, falls mal was schief läuft


----------



## Raymond12 (26. April 2019)

Erstmal willkommen. 
Nimm lieber nen Enduro Helm am Anfang fällst du doch nicht tief. Das mit dem erkennen ist aber ein Argument, hehe. 
Das Bike ist für den Anfang genauso wie gekauft ausreichend. Wenn irgendwann mal deine Bremse durchrutschen sollte kannst du immer noch aufrüsten.

Viel Spaß !!


----------



## Andile (26. April 2019)

Die Bremse, die dran ist, ist mechanisch, nicht hydraulisch. Und eine 2-kolben-Bremse. Die würde sofort von jedem anderen bike fliegen. Meinst die kann was? Ich hab halt eh noch ne saint und ne mt5 rum liegen, meinst nicht, dass die besser geeignet ist? Und die originale lässt sich im unbenutzten Zustand besser verkaufen.

 Bin schon fleissig am Track stand üben, schaue gerade Netflix und versuche währenddessen auf dem race fully zu stehen müsste eh bisschen dran schrauben und in der Garage wars mir heut zu kalt

Edit: die Scheiben sollten ja für den Anfang reichen, oder? Oder wären 203er besser?


----------



## Dampfsti (26. April 2019)

Da bin ich ja gspannt wie deine Reaktion beim ersten mal aufsteigen so ist...

Meine beim ersten richtigen Trialer… "man fährt das Ding scheiße"
Als es dann auf dem HR stand, war plötzlich alles gut und es machte was es soll


----------



## Raymond12 (26. April 2019)

Andile schrieb:


> Ich hab halt eh noch ne saint und ne mt5 rum liegen, meinst nicht, dass die besser geeignet ist? Und die originale lässt sich im unbenutzten Zustand besser verkaufen.
> 
> Bin schon fleissig am Track stand üben, schaue gerade Netflix und versuche währenddessen auf dem race fully zu stehen müsste eh bisschen dran schrauben und in der Garage wars mir heut zu kalt
> 
> Edit: die Scheiben sollten ja für den Anfang reichen, oder? Oder wären 203er besser?



Fleißig, fleißig! Besser ist immer besser und dein Argument mit dem verkaufen ist ja absolut nachvollziehbar. Da ich bisher immer 26" mit Felgenbremsen gefahren bin, bin ich bei der Bremsenfrage auch nicht der beste Ratgeber. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass am Anfang das noch nicht ganz so wesentlich ist. Wenn du in einigen Wochen den ersten Pedalkick machst, dann wird die Frage dann vielleicht wichtiger. LG .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (29. April 2019)

Nachtrag:



Andile schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand mal den genauen Unterschied zw. Street Trial und klassischem Trial erklären? Warum sollen da die Techniken unterschiedlich sein und warum wir street Trial als "dunkle Seite der Macht" bezeichnet?


Richtig unterschiedlich sind die Grundtechniken beim Street und klassischem Trial nicht. Unterschiedlich ist aber die Zielrichtung
Beim klassischen Trial will man einen abgesteckten Hindernisparkour (Sektion) auf dem Fahrrad ohne runterzufallen und mit möglichst wenig abgesetzten Füßen bewältigen.





Streettrial hat sich daraus entwickelt. Streettrial ist verspielter und man versucht urbane Hindernisse mit einem auf Ästhetik ausgelegtem flüssigen Fahrstil zu überwinden. Daher gibt es hier noch einige Tricks mehr, die aus dem BMX Bereich entlehnt worden sind, um die Variationen zu erhöhen.




Es  mag bessere Videos geben, aber ich denke der Unterschied wird deutlich.

Aus meinen Augen ist für das erlernen der Grundtechniken diese Unterscheidung aber eigentlich vollkommen irrelevant. Und je nachdem wie erfahren Du schon bist und wieviel Zeit du zum üben aufbringst kann das schon Monate bzw. in meinem Fall Jahre dauern.


Von einer dunklen Seite weiß ich nichts. Bei Star Wars wurde kein Trial gefahren. Wobei ich mir Trial auf einem SpeederBike zumindest interessant vorstellen könnte.


----------



## Andile (3. Mai 2019)

Heut ist endlich mein Spielzeug angekommen...also Helm an, schienbeinschoner an und ab in die Tiefgarage...nach einer Stunde komme ich langsam mit der Geometrie klar. Aber ist immer noch sehr ungewohnt. Vor allem beim manila Impuls komme ich nicht weit rauf...aber der Track stand funktioniert schon einigermaßen. Hier mein kleines:


----------



## Andile (8. Mai 2019)

Heute wieder ne kleine rocking/Track stand Session gemacht. Leider sind die Bremsen wie vermutet, nicht so dolle  nach der 3/4 Stunde üben hab ich Krämpfe in den Händen bekommen, da man schön stark ziehen muss, dass sie blockiert. Also gleich mal bisschen tuning betrieben


----------



## Andile (8. Mai 2019)

Noch ne frage: wie breit sind eure lenker am Trial bike? Mir kommt der lenker so schmal vor, hat 720mm. Fahre an all meinen bikes 780mm-820mm. Spricht etwas dagegen, nen 800mm lenker zu montieren? Oder ist das kontraproduktiv?


----------



## ensoniq2k (8. Mai 2019)

Hi Andile, wir sind lustigerweise gleich alt und fahren das selbe Rad. Ich hab auch ziemlich zeitig die Avid Bremse raus geschmissen und eine Shimano Zee montiert. Hab noch ein Inspired Flow, da hab ich auch die BB5 entfernt und hinten ne Zee dran. Bis heute war vorne noch die Avid dran bis ich ne SLX für 19 Euro erstanden hab. Noch mehr Bumms gibt's mit Bremsbelägen von EBC. Die Roten für Downhill knallen so krass zu dass ich heute den Bremsenadapter fest ziehen musste. An der BB5 habe ich auch die Beläge, da machen sie aber nicht so viel aus. Die Bremse ist einfach nix für Trials. Vielleicht für Trekking aber sonst nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. 

Die Lenker sind eigentlich alle etwas schmaler. Habe auch am Inspired einen 700er dran und heute gegen einen mit mehr Rise getauscht, ebenfalls 700. Wenn dir ein breiterer Lenker zusagt dann probiers ruhig mal aus. Habe mir persönlich noch keinen breiteren Lenker gewünscht.

Falls du das noch nicht kennst schau dir mal die Webseite TrashZen an. Der Typ erklärt alles sehr gut und ist auch sehr freundlich.


----------



## Andile (9. Mai 2019)

Cool, bin jetzt noch paar Minuten rumgehüpft (zumindest vesucht) aber muss sagen, die mt5 ist mehr als ausreichend, die saint ist schon overkilled. Schon wesentlich angenehmer als die serienausstattung...um Welten. Werde mal paar lenker testen, hab noch nen 780er race face carbon und noch 2 spikes mit 30-50 rise (800mm) mm hier rum liegen. Habt ihr ne Klingel am trial bike? Hab hier noch paar rum liegen, loht es sich eine zu montieren? Oder ist eher unnötiges Gewicht? Lohnt es sich die bremsscheibe (180 auf 203) zu wechseln? Oder reicht die kleine Scheibe?


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Mai 2019)

Andile schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Klingel am trial bike?


Ernsthaft?  Du kaufst dir ein Rad ohne Sattel aber überlegst ob eine Klingel sinnvoll ist?


----------



## Andile (9. Mai 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?  Du kaufst dir ein Rad ohne Sattel aber überlegst ob ein klingel sinnvoll ist?


Ja, hab auch am downhiller ne "Klingel"...


----------



## ensoniq2k (9. Mai 2019)

Ausprobieren schadet nie. Die MT5 bzw. 7 wird ja auch von den ganzen Profi Street Trialern gefahren (Mc Askill, Shaw, Clarkson, Wibmer). Die haben dazu 200er Scheiben dran. Offiziell sind die glaun gar nicht für den Rahmen zugelassen. Solange dir die Stoppkraft reicht beim Vorderrad hoch reißen ist die Bremse OK. Sobald sie aber Anfang etwas durch zu rutschen bis das Hinterrad steht wirds unpräzise und behindert den fortschritt durch mangelndes Vertrauen. 

Für die Klingel hab ich bei Pedal Kicks keine Hand frei. Die Passanten hören mich dann auch so kommen.


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Mai 2019)

ensoniq2k schrieb:


> Für die Klingel hab ich bei Pedal Kicks keine Hand frei. Die Passanten hören mich dann auch so kommen.



Genau! Einfach alles mit der Bremse wegquietschen. Ich weiß ja nicht was Du mit dem Trial machen willst. Aber so richtig im Strassenverkehr fahren kannst Du mit der Übersetzung eh nicht und wenn Du im Fußgängerbereich trainierst solltest Du doch eh Rücksicht nehmen, alleine um sich coole Übungsspots nicht selber zu vergrätzen.

Btw: Ich habe neulich an einem Ortsrand in Brandenburg trainiert. Wiese neben einem kaum befahrenen Nebenweg. Drei Baumstämme wurden zwischen Wiese und Weg als Abgrenzung hingelegt, damit da keine Autos auf der Wiese halten. Ich habe mir erdreistet diese Baustämme zum Balancieren üben zu mißbrauchen. Nach ca 30 Minuten kam eine Frau mit Hund die mich von hinten ankeift: "Dafür sind die bestimmt nicht hingelegt worden. Legst Dich bestimmt noch auf die Schnauze." Meine Reaktion: "Ohje, manche Menschen können einfach nicht freundlich sein. Einen schönen Morgen noch!"
15 Minuten später kam ein Streifenwagen dessen Fahrer mich dann darauf hingewiesen hat, dass das bestimmt keine ausgewiesene Trainingsstrecke sei.
Weit und breit niemand den ich hätte verletzen können, und ausser ein bisschen Rindenabrieb nichts dass ich hätte kaputt machen können, aber Hauptsache in Brandenburg hat alles seine Ordnung. Als Berliner konnte ich dann nur noch kopfschüttelnd lachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ensoniq2k (9. Mai 2019)

Wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn jeder einfach auf irgendwelchen Baumstämmen rum radelt die da liegen. Die Rinde gehört zu einem ausgewogenen Landschaftsbild und so Leute die Sport machen statt jeden Meter mit dem Auto zu fahren gefährden die innere Sicherheit durch entgangene Steuereinnahmen!


----------



## McFussel (25. Juni 2019)

Überall das gleiche!


----------



## klingklang (24. November 2019)

Überlege jetzt auch mit Trial anzufangen - bin 38, also genau das richtige alter... 

Was ist denn die richtige Größe 20"/24"/26"? 
Street-Trial interessiert mich mehr und groß bin ich ca. 1,80m.

btw. kommt jemand aus 67xxx?


----------



## Fabian_F89 (24. November 2019)

Bin auch gerade beim suchen des richtigen Bikes... Eigentlich hab ich es auch schon gefunden, muss nur noch kaufen. 
Heidelberg/Mannheim wird wohl auch mein Hauptbereich werden. 

Wer fährt auch im Bereich HD, MA rum?


----------



## klingklang (24. November 2019)

Welches Bike holst du dir denn?


----------



## Fabian_F89 (24. November 2019)

Wird ein Czar Neuron.  
Bin einige probe gefahren und irgendwie gefiel mir das am besten.


----------



## Ropo123 (24. November 2019)

klingklang schrieb:


> Überlege jetzt auch mit Trial anzufangen - bin 38, also genau das richtige alter...
> 
> Was ist denn die richtige Größe 20"/24"/26"?
> Street-Trial interessiert mich mehr und groß bin ich ca. 1,80m.
> ...


Also die richtige Größe aufgrund des Laufrads passend zur Körpergröße, gibt es sicher nicht, das ist eher die Rahmengeometrie, der Vorbau und auch Lenker entscheidend.
Verschiedene Rahmengrößen zur Anpassung an die Körperproportionen hab ich bei Trialbikes noch nie gesehen (außer jetzt Kinderräder).

Ich denke bei Trial-Bikes ist die Laufradgröße eher relevant für einfaches überrollen von Hindernissen, Kanten, Gesamtgewicht des Bikes und natürlich Stabilität der Laufräder und gerade für Street-Trial Bikes sicher auch die Laufruhe bei etwas höheren Geschwindigkeiten.

Bezüglich Street Trial werden die meisten wohl bei 24" landen, es gibt aber auch 26" Bikes die wohl von Street-Trial Nutzern gefahren werden (Inspired hat da das Hex).
Kenne jemanden der wegen dem Mountainbiken in 29" eher zu einem 26" Trial-Bike tendiert hat. Nach Testfahrten im Trialmarkt ist man dann doch bei einem 24" Street-Trial Bike gelandet.

Nebenbei bemerkt hab auch erst mit knapp 40 angefangen  auf einem Trialbike meine Fahrtechnik zu optimieren.
Fahre ein Onza Zoot in 24" was wohl mit der Geo auch schon in Richtung Street-Trial geht, jedoch aufgrund des doch noch langen Radstandes eher eine Mischform ist.
Hab vor kurzem aber auch mal ein richtiges Street-Trial von Scar in 24" getestet (Scar Neuron) und war erstaunt wie extrem leicht es z.B. in den Manual geht. Auch die recht aufrecht stehende Position war angenehm (bin so 1,77 groß).
Der Radstand ist im Vergleich zum Onza schon sehr kurz, dies hat Vorteile aber auch Nachteile.
Z.B. kann ich bestimmte  Stufenhöhen mit dem Onza noch locker runter fahren, mit dem Neuron wirds jedoch etwas schwieriger. Gleiches gilt fürs anheben des Vorderrads auf Hindernisse / Stufen bzw. Mauern.

Deshalb würde ich dir raten mal verschiedene Bikes zu testen.
Viel Möglichkeiten dazu gibts in Läden in Deutschland ja leider nicht.
Evtl. fragst du mal jemanden aus einem Verein, ich meine im Raum Frankfurt gibts da was (hab hier irgendow mal nen Link auf ne Vereinsseite gesehen, den ich jetzt spontan nicht mehr so schnell finde).


----------



## jjtr (27. November 2019)

Gehst Du nach Schatthausen, lernst Du Radfahren.
fahrradtrial.de/fahrradtrial.de/Fahrrad-Trial-Vereine%20in%20Deutschland.html
Es gibt auch noch Dossenheim-Ziegelhausen, BAT Rauenberg, AC Bensheim.


----------



## Andile (28. November 2019)

jjtr schrieb:


> Gehst Du nach Schatthausen, lernst Du Radfahren.
> fahrradtrial.de/fahrradtrial.de/Fahrrad-Trial-Vereine%20in%20Deutschland.html
> Es gibt auch noch Dossenheim-Ziegelhausen, BAT Rauenberg, AC Bensheim.


Echt coole Übersicht. Leider absolut nichts in meiner Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldmantrial (6. Dezember 2019)

Hallihallo

Ich bin neu bei euch und wollte mich gern vorstellen.

Ich bin 44 Jahre alt, 183cm groß, 90kg schwer.

Ich habe nach langer Zeit und vielen Sportarten testen, nun das Street Trial für mich entdeckt.
Mein Bike Hintergrund belief sich bislang, mit MTB von a nach b zu Fahren, also ich bin was trial angeht blutiger Anfänger.

Allerdings habe ich mir gleich ein passendes Bike geholt, weil ich mir denke das es mit einem richtigen trial bike alles etwas einfacher ist und in meinem Alter muss ich Sowas nutzen.

Ich fahre ein Inspired flow.
Bin jetzt ca. 10 Stunden dabei.

Ein paar Sachen gehen schon ganz gut.
Stoppi, Hinterrad aus der Fahrt und aus dem Stand um 90grad versetzen,5-10sek Trackstand gehen auch.

Also ich denke das ich nicht ganz so doof mich anstelle.

Was allerdings null funktionieren will, sind weehlys und backweehl hops.

Aber da bleibe ich einfach dran.
Ich denke das diese beiden Sachen bestimmt locker 3 bis 4 Monate in Anspruch nehmen.

Ich übe jeden zweiten Tag ca. 1,5std.

Spass macht es noch immer auch wenn Handgelenke und Ellenbogen was anderes Sagen, aber nur die harten kommen in Garten.

Also das wars erstmal zu mir.
Bin übrigens aus Oberfranken, nähe Kulmbach.
Wenn es hier Leute gibt die auch Trialen, wäre das supi, bin immer froh wenn mir jemand Tipps geben kann.

YouTube ftw., aber Reallife Tipps sind immernoch die besten.


----------



## Raymond12 (7. Dezember 2019)

Willkommen! Viel Spaß beim neuen Hobby. Mit Kulmbach kann ich nicht dienen, aber scheue dich nicht zu fragen, wenn du Fragen hast. Www.Trashzen.com  kennst du schon?


----------



## Oldmantrial (7. Dezember 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Willkommen! Viel Spaß beim neuen Hobby. Mit Kulmbach kann ich nicht dienen, aber scheue dich nicht zu fragen, wenn du Fragen hast. Www.Trashzen.com  kennst du schon?


Guten Morgen. 

Danke. 
Nein Kannte ich noch nicht. 
Mein Englisch ist zwar nicht das beste, aber ich werd mich trotzdem mal versuchen da Durchzuwurschteln.


----------



## Raymond12 (7. Dezember 2019)

Fahrtechnik - BikeTrial.ch
					

Das Schweizer Fahrradtrial-Portal.  The Swiss Bicycle Trials Web Site



					www.biketrial.ch


----------



## MTBLA (7. Dezember 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik - BikeTrial.ch
> 
> 
> Das Schweizer Fahrradtrial-Portal.  The Swiss Bicycle Trials Web Site
> ...


Danke für den Link !


----------



## Heinzer (10. Dezember 2019)

Hey,
ich habe jetzt am Samstag nach sehnsüchtigen Wochen ein Czar Ion gekauft, vorher hab ich mich hier schon durch den Thread gelesen. Die letzten Tage hatte ich wenig Zeit und war nur 2 Mal 20 Minuten auf dem Bike. Heute war ich heute zum ersten mal richtig fahren für 2 Stunden und dachte ich nutze die Möglichtkeit, filme mich dabei und lasse euch Profis mal drüberschauen. Früher bin ich viel CC gefahren, mittlerweile nur noch Enduro und jetzt musste ich leider in die Stadt ziehen aber zumindest das Trialen macht mir mega Spass.
Vorher sei noch gesagt, dass sich bitte alle, die nur sagen wollen wie scheiße ich bin, einfach zurückhalten, verschwendet nur unser aller Zeit. Wie gesagt ich habe noch keine drei Stunden auf dem Bike gestanden, möchte mir aber auf keinen Fall eine schlechte Technik angewöhnen die ich später schlecht wieder rausbekomme.
Habe jetzt mal ein paar Videos von Backwheelhops und Bunny Hops zusammen geschnitten, ich habe jetzt einfach mal die schlechten Versuche auch drin gelassen, ich dachte dann könnt ihr mir sagen welche Fehler vielleicht ein Muster sind.
Bitte sagt mir aber auch was ich richtig gemacht habe, denn da will ich ja auch drauf achten, dass ich das beibehalte. 
In diesem Sinne freu ich mich schon auf euer Feedback, ein paar von euch fahren ja richtig gut 

Ps: Ihr müsstet mir noch erklären, wie ich hier Videos einfügen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (11. Dezember 2019)

Heinzer schrieb:


> Vorher sei noch gesagt, dass sich bitte alle, die nur sagen wollen wie scheiße ich bin, einfach zurückhalten, verschwendet nur unser aller Zeit.


Gibts hier in der Trialkategorie eigentlich nicht.


Heinzer schrieb:


> Ps: Ihr müsstet mir noch erklären, wie ich hier Videos einfügen kann ?



Du kannst es hier hochladen und dann in einem Beitrag verlinken.


----------



## Waits (11. Dezember 2019)

ensoniq2k schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir denn da hin wenn jeder einfach auf irgendwelchen Baumstämmen rum radelt die da liegen


In unseren Wäldern liegt am Wegesrand viel Altholz, so dass sich immer kleine Sektionen anbieten.
Ich triale aber auch heute borkenschonend mit Fattys im vorbeifahren.?


Mit 20 Jahren habe ich mit Motoradtrial angefangen, später kam Fahrradtrial und BMX dazu.
Irgendwie ...wird man das to try nicht mehr los.


----------



## Heinzer (11. Dezember 2019)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Gibts hier in der Trialkategorie eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Das finde ich echt cool, in meinen andern Foren sind zwar fast alle immer nett aber es gibt doch meistens ein paar die nur pöbeln wollen.
> Richtig stark wenn hier alle zusammenhalten
> ...


----------



## Heinzer (11. Dezember 2019)

Das mit dem Zitieren vom Handy aus muss ich nochmal üben....
Mein Video hab ich weiter unten angehängt.


----------



## Ropo123 (11. Dezember 2019)

Zu deinem Video und den back wheel bzw. rear wheel hop Versuchen.
Ich finde deine Pedale stehen schon beim ersten Hopser recht steil. Das ist gut wenn man dann einen Pedal Kick folgen lassen möchte (dazu sollte aber auch das Vorderrad tiefer sein) oder das Vorderrad zu weit unten ist und man es einfach auf der Stelle wieder steigen lassen möchte.
Wenn man auf der Stelle hüpft sollten die Pedale nicht so steil stehen und für den Pedalkick oder Frontwheel Lift muss die Bremse gelöst werden, dies ist denke ich die nächste Stufe.
Deshalb würde ich erst mal versuchen die Pedale nicht ganz so steil zu stellen. Mit der steigenden Anzahl an Hopsern auf der Stelle bzw. bei mir war es so, dass ich ohne die Bremse zu lösen auch oft rückwärts gehüpft bin, wird vermutlich das Pedal automatisch etwas steigen und dann kann man in der Luft die Bremse kurz lösen und die Pedale bevor man wieder den Boden berührt neu ausrichten, nicht vergessen schnell die Bremse wieder zu schliessen.
Ich finde jedoch wenn man anfängt, übt man am Besten erst mal mit dem Vorderrad abgestellt auf einer Bank oder Mauer.
Diese Videos erklären die Basics recht gut (hoffe du hast genug Englisch Skills).


----------



## Heinzer (11. Dezember 2019)

Ah ja, das wäre mir garnicht aufgefallen, danke! 
Also in meinem den rechten Fuß eine achtel Pedalumdrehung beim Endo nach unten, um auf dem Hinterrad dann ehr waagerecht mit den Pedalen zu sein, wird die Balance dadurch einfacher?
Das mit den Bänken habe ich auch versucht, hat aber tatsächlich weniger gut geklappt, weil ich ehr das Gleichgewicht nach links und rechts verloren habe im Vergleich zum freien Hüpfen.
Sind dir sonst noch Fehler aufgefallen?
Wie siehts beim Bunny Hop aus? Die besseren Versuche haben mir eigentlich von der Technik ganz gut gefallen, wenn ich es mit Videos vergleiche, hat das weitestgehend übereingestimmt, zumindest glaube ich das ?
Sie sind halt noch unfassbar unkonstant einer von zehn ist ganz gut, bei allen andern ist irgendein Fehler drin, den merke ich dann aber auch, wenn ich da also fleißig übe sollte sich die Quote verbessern.
Außerdem Trackstand, Versetzen und Rocking üben, was muss noch auf die Liste?
Und ach ja, wie viel Bar fahrt ihr denn, ich hatte jetzt bei 2,5 beim meinen mäßigen Bunny Hops schon einmal einen ordentlichen Schlag auf die Felge.


----------



## Raymond12 (12. Dezember 2019)

Heinzer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zitieren vom Handy aus muss ich nochmal üben....
> Mein Video hab ich weiter unten angehängt.


Ich bin scheinbar zu doof es zu finden .


----------



## Heinzer (12. Dezember 2019)

Du musst bei meinem Zitat unten auf Vergrößern gehen, ich habe meine Nachricht irgendwie mit ins Zitat reingeschrieben...


----------



## Raymond12 (12. Dezember 2019)

Ahhh-jetzt!

BWH: Wie du schon geschrieben hast. SchokoPedal ne Achtelumdrehung beim Endo nach unten. Du wirst sehen das wirkt Wunder. Hat bei mir ziemlich lange gedauert bis ich das raus hatte. Der nächste Schritt ist dann, nach dem Endo das Vorderrad mit leichter Pedalunterstützung nach oben zu bewegen, dann brauchst Du die Achtelumdrehung auch nicht mehr, da du genau soviel trittst um oben wieder ne horizontale Pedalstellung zu haben.
BH: Nichts auszusetzen - du hast Talent, Junge. Nimm Dir ein weiches Hindernis, Karton oder Kiste und springe darüber. Du lernst Timing und es zwingt Dich mental zu ziehen. Bei den guten Hops, könntest Du immer noch ein klitzekleines bisschen mehr den Lenker nach oben ziehen und dich noch mehr durchstrecken. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich das sogut hinbekomme. Wobei sich mein Hobel auch nicht besonders gut bunnyhoppen lässt.


----------



## Oldmantrial (12. Dezember 2019)

Heyho

Wollte nurmal kurz reinschauen. 
Muss immo ne kleine Pause einlegen, da ich beim Üben etwas leicht verunfallt bin. 
Beim Weehly üben (es sollte der letzte in dieser Trainingssession sein nach 1,5std)
War mein Rad schneller als ich, und warf mich ab. Eigentlich weiß ich wie man absteigt, hatte das ja vorher die ganze Zeit gemacht, aber diesmal hatte ich den Finger am Bremshebel wohl vergessen, naja Hinterrad schneller als ich, Abgang nach hinten. 
Rippenprellung, offener Ellenbogen. 
Ja ja ich weiß, Schutzkleidung undso . 

Aber sobald ich wieder heile bin, geht's weiter, aber diesmal mit Schutzkleidung. 

Also für alle blutigen, älteren Anfänger, Helm, Ellenbogen, Rücken und Schienbein und Knie schützen. 

Sieht vieleicht alles doof aus, aber Safety first. 

Bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (12. Dezember 2019)

Oldmantrial schrieb:


> Also für alle blutigen, älteren Anfänger, Helm, Ellenbogen, Rücken und Schienbein und Knie schützen.


... um dann das Pedal unschön in der Kniekehle  zu versenken.

Dir gute und vor allem schnelle Besserung. Rippenprellung ist ja unglaublich schmerzhaft und auch langwierig. Habe ich in diesem Jahr aber auch schon im Programm gehabt. Aber eben vorne wo der Rückenprotektor nicht hinkommt.

Ups... ich glaube ich mache gerade nicht unbedingt Werbung.


----------



## Heinzer (12. Dezember 2019)

@Raymond12 
Vielen Dank für das Feedback, beim BWH macht das ja absolut Sinn, wenn meine Füße auf gleicher Höhe habe, kann ich ja auch einfacher mehr Kraft aus den Beinen aufbringen und somit länger und später auch höhere Hops machen, da werde ich mich auf jeden Fall dran setzen!
Echt ein guter Tipp da wär ich nicht draufgekommen.
Das mit dem BH freut mich schon mal zu hören, also weiter üben und weiche Hindernisse nehmen, wenn ich dann sicherer bin kann ich anfangen richtigen Hindernisse anzugehen.


@Oldmantrial  Gute Besserung, vielleicht sollte ich auch meine Protektoren anziehn...


----------



## Heinzer (13. Dezember 2019)

Erst mal direkt nen Platten geholt beim zweiten Bhop auf eine Bank...
Wie viel Bar fahrt ihr denn dass sowas nicht dauernd passiert?
Besser fahren wär eine Option aber das kann ich noch nicht ?


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Dezember 2019)

Heinzer schrieb:


> Erst mal direkt nen Platten geholt beim zweiten Bhop auf eine Bank...
> Wie viel Bar fahrt ihr denn dass sowas nicht dauernd passiert?
> Besser fahren wär eine Option aber das kann ich noch nicht ?


Das hat mit Fahren nicht soviel zu tun, sondern eher mit der Qualität des Reifens. Bezüglich PSI kann ich Dir keine Empfehlung geben, da ich kein street fahre.
Ich habe auf meinem alten Bike ständig Platten gehabt und dann auch Flicken und Schläuche im Vorratsmodus gekauft.
Seit ich den Monty ProRace Reifen habe muss ich sagen, dass ich äußerst selten noch nen Platten habe.

Protipp: Ein Loch kommt beim Trial selten allein. Immer das zweite Loch gleich mitflicken, sonst haste doppelte Arbeit.


----------



## Heinzer (13. Dezember 2019)

Habe den Maxxis Holy Roller drauf, zwei Löcher? Jeweils von den beiden Felgenflanken oder was?
Meine Felge hat auch leicht was abbekommen, ich werde also auf jeden Fall etwas mit dem Druck hochgehen.
Den andern Reifen schau ich mir mal an.


----------



## trialelmi (14. Dezember 2019)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 38 eingestiegen über einen falsch gebuchten trailworkshop. Ich dachte die hätten sich in der bike nur verschrieben. der leiter damals paulo marques wurde lange jahre ein sehr guter freund. er hat mich auch quasi nach den 2 tagen direkt zu wettbewerben gezwungen  . ich habe dann den winter über geübt und im frühjahr 1995 bin ich dann erstmalig auch wettbewerbe gefahren 10 jahre lang bis zur masterklasse. ich habe es nie bereut. ich hatte keinen der mir was zeigte in meiner heimat. so bin ich halt jede woche irgendwo in deutschland trial auf nem wettbewerb gefahren und lernte so alles 1:1 learning by doing.
> ich fahre mit fast 55 immer noch und besser wie 2004 mittlerweile. mein neues rad ist letzte woche gekommen.
> noch fragen? achja hans rey das buch und seine videos haben mir anfangs sehr geholfen.


Mittlerweile haben wir 2021 und ich fahre immer noch mit 65. Natürlich viel weniger aber immerhin. 5  max. 6 Paletten gehen aber noch.


----------



## Oldmantrial (14. Dezember 2019)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Witzig hat grade einer gelikt und ich hab mal nachgelesen. Mittlerweile haben wir 2019 und ich fahre immer noch mit fast 64. Natürlich viel weniger aber immerhin. 5 - 6 Paletten gehen immer noch.



Sehr cool, das zeigt mir wieder  das immer was geht und macht Mut weiterzu machen. 
Man sollte eben nie sagen, man wäre zu alt für etwas. Daumen hoch ??


----------



## ecols (23. Dezember 2019)

Heinzer schrieb:


> Habe den Maxxis Holy Roller drauf, zwei Löcher? Jeweils von den beiden Felgenflanken oder was?
> Meine Felge hat auch leicht was abbekommen, ich werde also auf jeden Fall etwas mit dem Druck hochgehen.
> Den andern Reifen schau ich mir mal an.


Der Holy Roller ist nicht gerade der dickste Reifen. Da darfst du ruhig etwas mehr Luft fahren. DH spezifische Schläuche könnten dir auch helfen und ÜPPIG Talkum Puder (Baumarkt) nicht vergessen, dass macht den Schlauch schön flutschig um der Felgenflanke auszuweichen. Daher kommen nämlich die zwei Löcher: die Flanke stanzt durch beide Schichten des Schlauches.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (12. Januar 2020)

Hallo,

ich nutze den thread hier gerade auch mal als kleine Vorstellung.

Ich heiße Steve, bin Ende 30 und habe seit einer Woche auch ein Street-trial-Rad ( Czar Ion in 24" ). Da ich lieber mit dem Rad spiele als lange Strecken zu fahren, bin ich leider erst zu spät auf die trialidee gekommen 

Habe mich hier durch einige Seiten gelesen und es hat viel Anregung gegeben und Mut gemacht ( da ich ja auch nicht mehr der jüngste bin )

Bin sonst eher mit dem MTB unterwegs und hüpfe und wheele ein bisschen herum.
Der Umstieg auf´s 24" trial war sehr ungewohnt und gerade manuals, als auch das aufs Hinterrad bringen für backwheelhops, ist total schwer, weil ich es ständig überziehe.
Dachte die geringe Größe helfen, aber Momentan ist es eher alles kontraproduktiv. Auch die bunnyhops finde ich nicht viel einfacher als mit dem großen MTB.

Kann daher mittlerweile nicht nachvollziehen wenn alle sagen dass sie es zusätzlich zum MTB machen um die Technik dort ein- bzw umzusetzen.
Finde es komplett anders und absolut nicht vergleichbar.

Das wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Januar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Finde es komplett anders und absolut nicht vergleichbar.


Doch doch. Das wird schon. Ich bin viel Trial gefahren und all das, was mit dem Streettrial einfach ging, ging dann auch mit dem MTB besser.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (17. Januar 2020)

Hi Leute,

auch wenn hier nicht mehr viel los ist, poste ich mal weiterhin, da ich jetzt irgendwie infiziert bin  

Fahrrad besitze ich jetzt fast zwei Wochen. Bin heute zum dritten mal richtig gefahren ( sonst nur Kellerübungen wie trackstand, rocking, umsetzen... ) und irgendwie gings heute gar nicht weiter. Gefühlt wie am ersten Tag 
Und dann noch direkt nen Platten geholt. Auf den Bordstein gesprungen mit dem Hi-Rad und pppffffffff........also muss wohl mehr Druck drauf ?!?! ( hatte knapp 3 Bar ) 

Am meisten ärgert mich, dass ich vom manual wieder soweit weg bin, als würde ich generell mit dem biken anfangen  Mit meinem MTB klappt es manchmal soweit, dass ich den sweeppoint treffe und ein paar ordentliche Meter schaffe.
Mit diesem kleinen verf..en sch..ß Trialrad gehts echt gar nicht!! Ich überziehe immer. Mich hauts immer hinten runter 

Und Bunnyhops klappen auch ganz ok, aber sobald ich irgendwo drauf springen will, gehts gar nicht. Knalle immer dagegen bzw. kriege ich das Hinterrad nicht mehr mit drauf....wie vorhin auf den Bordstein.

....musste mir mal Luft machen.... 



P.S, apropos Luft machen...nehmt ihr spezielle Schläuche ( extra im trialschläuche ) oder einen beliebigen 24 Zoll Schlauch?!


----------



## Raymond12 (17. Januar 2020)

Geduld du haben musst junger Padawan....Fährst du street oder Comp? Bei Comp sollten eigentlich unter 2bar je nach deinem Gewicht ausreichen. Streeträder werden mit deutlich mehr Druck gefahren. Ein paar Posts weiter oben steht schon was zu Snakebites und deren Gegenmaßnahmen. Ein Comp bike mit den breiten Felgen kannst du übrigens sogar meist im Rahmen flicken.


----------



## Heinzer (21. Januar 2020)

Also ich war mittlerweile ca. 6 Mal fahren, bin leider sehr beschäftigt und habe dann noch andere Hobbys, am WE bin ich nicht in der Stadt.
Trotzdem klappt es echt gut und mit dem Trialbike geht so viel mehr.
Rocking ist noch so ne Sache, genau wie Fakie und Versetzen über 120 Grad.
Bunnyhops schaffe ich aber jetzt auf Bänke und etwas höher, so knapp eine Radhöhe, also so 55cm ohne das ich anstoße, BWH komme ich auf 15 Stück und Backwheeldrops von einer Bank klappen auch halbwegs. Treffen schräg hoch klappt nicht so gut, Vorderrad auf eine Bank hoch und dann das Hinterrad seitlich hoch setzen klappt auch bis 50 cm, das geht aber leider nur nach rechts genau wie die Treppe, da komm ich vielleicht 6 Stufen hoch, nach links funktionierts leider alles garnicht... 
Allgemein bin ich bei vielen Sachen sehr einseitig, und kann es leider so garnicht auf die andere Seite adaptieren.
Auf der Straße kann ich dir als Anfänger 4 Bar empfehlen, seit dem keine Platten mehr, auf 3 Bar warens trotz Babypuder 3 Stück, wenns man besser wird gibts sicher auch keine so harten Schläge mehr.
Kann jemand gut dämpfende Griffe zum Trialen empfehlen?


----------



## mrsmithers81 (22. Januar 2020)

Respekt, nach 6 mal fahren, schon ordentlich hohe Bunny Hops und so viele BWH. Das zieht mich ja jetzt wieder ordentlich runter. 
Die Bunny Hops auf Hindernisse klappen beim mir kaum und von sicheren BWH bin ich auch noch weit entfernt.
Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist, bzw. was du an Vorerfahrung hast?!


Werde jetzt auch mehr Druck fahren und mich mal an den 4 Bar orientieren.


----------



## Heinzer (22. Januar 2020)

Also auf meine Bunnyhops bin ich auch stolz, die bwh sind zwar mittlerweile viele aber sehr sicher ist das ganze nicht ehrlich gesagt... die gehn schon sehr gerne mal nach links rechts vorne oder hinten.
An die Kante fahren, aufs Hinterrad springen und auf dem Hinterrad runter klappt mittlerweile ganz gut, alles über Bankhöhe trau ich mich aber nich, dafür fühlt sichs nicht sicher genug an und wie gesagt, alles an Seitwärtsspringerei will bei mir echt schlecht klappen.
Ich bin 20 und fahre schon zwei drei Jahre Mountainbike, motorisiertes Enduro und hab für so technisch-balance lastige Dinge schon immer einganz gutes Gefühl, Bunny Hop auf dem Mountainbike wollte aber nie richtig funktionieren und plötzlich klappte wunderbar.
Kraftmäßig könnten wir auch etwas auseinander liegen, wenn ich schon mal die Zeit finde bin ich auch mal 3 Stunden unterwegs und bin auch die meiste Zeit davon am rumhopsen, da ich schon lange viel Sport und auch immer mal bouldere, ins Fittnessstudio gehe, schwimme, freies Körpertraining usw mache, immer wenn ich mal Zeit habe eben und dadurch hab ich eine relativ breit gefächert belastbare Muskulatur würde ich sagen, dadurch komme ich in einer Trainingssession oft relativ weit bevor mir die Kraft ausgeht und da ich finde dass man locker 45 Minuten braucht um sich richtig gut auf dem Rad zu fühlen, habe ich da einen Vorteil, mein Kumpel merkt immer nach eineinhalb Stunden schon dass die Konzentration und Kraft nachlässt, hat also nur 45 Minuten richtig effektive Trainingszeit während es bei mir locker 90 Minuten sind. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das schon einen Unterschied macht, aber keine Ahnung.
Dafür hat er was Versetzen und seitliche Sprünge angeht deutlich die Nase vorne, auch Treppen kommt der Junge seitlich hoch dass mir die Kinnlade runterklappt.
Wir sind aber bei auch schon Bikeerfahren und zu zweit lernst du auch auf jeden Fall schneller.
Die Tipps die ich hier durch meine Videos bekommen habe haben mir auch sehr geholfen also versuch das vielleicht auch mal.
Ansonsten hilft auch bei mir nur üben, vielleicht sieht mein 100ster Bunnyhop etwas besser aus als bei dir aber dann dauerts halt 200 bis es was wird, bei mur dauern andere Sache ewig und ich sehe erst nach 3 Mal so vielen Versuchen wie mein Kumpel Verbesserungen, manchmal ists anders rum. Ich denke da hat jeder seine Stärken aber beim Trial fahren komme auf jeden Fall nur die ehrgeizigsten weiter, beim Mountainbiken kommt fast jeder mit Spass den Berg runter, einige aber halt viel schneller und sicherer als andere.
Beim Trialen ist das glaube ich anders, da fängt der Spass erst richtig an wenn man Bunnyhops, Backwheelhops, Versetzen und vielleicht noch 180 Grad Drehungen richtig beherrscht.
Bis ich da bin wirds locker noch bis ins Frühjahr oder den Sommer dauern aber ich freue mich auf die Phase schon richtig denn dann ist wirklich die ganze Stadt ein Spielplatz für einen Erwachsenen.
Also freu dich genauso auf die Phase und dann wirst du da früher oder später sicher auch hin kommen und dann isses glaube ich ein richtig geiler Sport mit noch mehr Spaßpotenzial als jetzt am Anfang.
Viele Grüße Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (23. Januar 2020)

Bei den BWH ist dann für dich @Heinzer der nächste Schritt dran. Pedalkicks. Ruhig ein paar aneinanderreihen und schauen wie weit du auf dem HR kommst.


----------



## Heinzer (5. Februar 2020)

Also ich komme jetzt eigentlich ziemlich sicher 50 cm auf harten Hindernisse mit dem Bunnyhop hoch, BWH klappen halbwegs sicher, drehen mit BWH klappt aber garnicht, Pedalkicks merkt man Fortschritte, da muss ich denke ich nur weiter üben. Beim Versetzen komme ich wenns gut läuft 110 Grad oder so, das will auch ums verrecken nicht besser werden, Vorderrad seitlich draufheben und Hinterrad seitlich nachlupfen klappt, wenn auch nach links nicht mal halb so hoch wie rechts. Fakie klappt auch keinen Meter weit, das kriege ich nicht auch die Kette, genau wie Manual. Finde ich beides am Anfang aber auch nicht so wichtig.
Wirklich nerven tut mich aber, dass ganz einfache seitlichen Hops nach rechts sehr schlecht klappen, nach links gefühlt garnicht, da kommen meiner Räder unterschiedlich weit und ich kippe bei der Landung weg, wenn ich nicht weiterfahre. Dementsprechend desaströs ist meine Performance beim Treppen hoch springen, sprich Vorderrad eine Stufe höher als das Hinterrad und dann seitlich hoch, Stufe für Stufe.
Da schaffe ich nach 10 Anläufen 5 Stufen rechts rum, links rum vielleicht 3. Da fehlt mir irgendwie total die Balance.
Hat da jemand noch ein zwei Tipps?
VG Nils


----------



## Raymond12 (7. Februar 2020)

Heinzer schrieb:


> drehen mit BWH klappt aber garnicht,


Versuche mal den Lenker einzuschlagen in die Richtung in die Du drehen willst, es hilft auch das VR ein kleines bisschen mehr Vorlage zu haben als beim normalen BWH.


Heinzer schrieb:


> Beim Versetzen komme ich wenns gut läuft 110 Grad oder so, das will auch ums verrecken nicht besser werden,


Wahrscheinlich muss das HR einfach noch höher und der Körperschwerpunkt einfach noch ein wenig mehr über den Lenker. Müsste man sich aber ansehen.


Heinzer schrieb:


> Vorderrad seitlich draufheben und Hinterrad seitlich nachlupfen klappt, wenn auch nach links nicht mal halb so hoch wie rechts.


Eigentlich doch normal, dass Du eine Schokoseite hast, welche ist es denn bei Dir?



Heinzer schrieb:


> Wirklich nerven tut mich aber, dass ganz einfache seitlichen Hops nach rechts sehr schlecht klappen, nach links gefühlt garnicht, da kommen meiner Räder unterschiedlich weit und ich kippe bei der Landung weg, wenn ich nicht weiterfahre. Dementsprechend desaströs ist meine Performance beim Treppen hoch springen, sprich Vorderrad eine Stufe höher als das Hinterrad und dann seitlich hoch, Stufe für Stufe.
> Da schaffe ich nach 10 Anläufen 5 Stufen rechts rum, links rum vielleicht 3. Da fehlt mir irgendwie total die Balance.


Nimm mal zwei Stufen Differenz zwischen VR und HR. Das hilft wahrscheinlich schon. Versuche in einen gleichmässigen Rhytmus zu kommen und die correctionhops zu minimieren. Ich nehme an die Seite bei der Dein "hinterer Fuß" zur Treppe zeigt ist die bessere. Auch das ist vollkommen normal. Man soll beide Seiten üben um variabel zu sein, erwarte aber nicht, dass Du jemals auf beiden Seiten gleiche Ergebnisse erzielen wirst.


----------



## Heinzer (8. Februar 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Versuche mal den Lenker einzuschlagen in die Richtung in die Du drehen willst, es hilft auch das VR ein kleines bisschen mehr Vorlage zu haben als beim normalen BWH.



Okay, das werde ich mal versuchen, gefühlt ist das aber auch recht fortgeschritten und bringt mir nicht so viel, solang ich nicht auf der selben Stelle hoppen kann.



Raymond12 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss das HR einfach noch höher und der Körperschwerpunkt einfach noch ein wenig mehr über den Lenker. Müsste man sich aber ansehen.



Okay, vielleicht komme ich nochmal dazu mich zu filmen, das fühlt sich wirklich falsch an was ich mache, kann aber null beurteilen wie hoch ich dabei bin.



Raymond12 schrieb:


> Eigentlich doch normal, dass Du eine Schokoseite hast, welche ist es denn bei Dir?



Eigentlich klappt nach rechts fast alles besser mein rechter Fuß ist vorn.



Raymond12 schrieb:


> Nimm mal zwei Stufen Differenz zwischen VR und HR. Das hilft wahrscheinlich schon. Versuche in einen gleichmässigen Rhytmus zu kommen und die correctionhops zu minimieren. Ich nehme an die Seite bei der Dein "hinterer Fuß" zur Treppe zeigt ist die bessere. Auch das ist vollkommen normal. Man soll beide Seiten üben um variabel zu sein, erwarte aber nicht, dass Du jemals auf beiden Seiten gleiche Ergebnisse erzielen wirst.



seltsamerweise tatsächlich nicht. Mein rechter Fuß ist vorne und ich komme nach recht die Treppe deutlich besser hoch, auch die seitlichen Hops aus dem Stand nach rechts klappen besser, rechter Fuß ist aber immer vorne.

Danke schonmal für die Tips, ich werde berichten, die nächsten Wochen habe ich leider Klausuren, da habe ich seehr wenig Zeit, ich hoffe aber ich packe es alle zwei Wochen aufs Radl...


----------



## ecols (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo Heinzer, 

Kannst du stehen und minimale Korrekturhopser aus den Sprunggelenken nach links und rechts?
Kannst du "Rocking" als ganz leichtes abwechselndes anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad? 

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber bei deinen Beschreibungen hatte ich sofort sehr brachiale Bewegungen im Sinn, vielleicht hat es damit was zu tun?


----------



## mrsmithers81 (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem ich voller Freude und Leidenschaft die ersten paar Trainingstage gemeistert habe, hat mich eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung am fortführen gehindert und es sind jetzt drei Wochen vergangen in denen ich nicht üben konnte.

Gestern versuchte ich es mal wieder mit ein paar BWH und wollte euch mal kurz zeigen, woran es bei mir scheitert.... vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar gute Tipps.


----------



## Deleted 512788 (11. Februar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Gestern versuchte ich es mal wieder mit ein paar BWH und wollte euch mal kurz zeigen, woran es bei mir scheitert.... vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar gute Tipps.



sehe keinen grundsätzlichen Technik-Mangel, nur das "Feingefühl" - was die Präzision bringt - ist nicht da. Mal ist der Winkel zu flach, mal zu steil, mal das Gewicht auf einer Seite ... usw ... denke da hilft nur mehr und häufiger fahren.

... und evtl. Ziele, wie VR auf ne Bank stellen und zb. 5 BWHs von der Bank weg oder so.

Oder mit (langsamen) Wheely gegen ne Wand fahren, kurz daran stehen und mit BWH zurück - hier lässt sich mittels Markierung der richtige Winkel finden, sehen, wiederholen ... ausserdem übt sich HR - Bremse dosieren nebenher mit ...


----------



## Raymond12 (11. Februar 2020)

Es mangelt am Helm. Nee im Ernst, spätestens, wenn du die Bremse für die Kicks löst sollte der auf dem Kopf sein. Ansonsten sind deine pedale nicht in der Horizontalen?  Beim Anfahren des Endos schon den Schokofuss nach unten bringde


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Februar 2020)

Versuch mal kleinere Hops zu machen und das Rad noch etwas zu dir/höher zu ziehen. Was auch auffällt ist, dass du die Bremse beim für dich höchsten Punkt sofort zuknallst. Versuch das mal auszureizen und vielleicht sogar ohne den Pedal kick in den BWH zu kommen. Dann brauchst du die Bremse kaum noch zum Anhalten. 

Hier in einem sehr alten Video von mir kann man gut sehen, was ich meine. Hach... wie ich Trial vermisse!!!


----------



## mrsmithers81 (12. Februar 2020)

Guten Morgen,

und vielen Dank schon mal für die Tipps.  Ja, die Präzision, bzw. der Winkel ist wirklich sehr unterschiedlich. Aktuell schaffe ich es nicht, konstant auf eine Höhe zu kommen. Das mit dem Wheelie an der Wand werde ich mal probieren, bzw. das Vorderrad auf ein Hindernis.

@niconj 

Bremse zuknallen am höchsten Punkt ist nicht richtig?! Aber wenn ich dann noch das Rad mehr zu mir ziehe, steige ich ständig nach hinten ab   
Das ist bei dem kleinen Rad echt mein Problem, ich überziehe ständig, auch beim manual.

Aber auch den Tipp, ohne Pedalkick und Bremse, werde ich mal versuchen umzusetzen.


Helm habe ich sonst ach draußen auf. Das war mehr ne spontan Aktion um zu schauen , ob meine Handgelenke wieder mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (12. Februar 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Es mangelt am Helm. Nee im Ernst, spätestens, wenn du die Bremse für die Kicks löst sollte der auf dem Kopf sein. Ansonsten sind deine pedale nicht in der Horizontalen?  Beim Anfahren des Endos schon den Schokofuss nach unten bringde



Man sollte nichtposten, wenn man dabei einschläft. Sorry. Was ich sagen wollte, versuche deine Pedale bei den Hops in die Horizontale zu bringen.


mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Bremse zuknallen am höchsten Punkt ist nicht richtig?! Aber wenn ich dann noch das Rad mehr zu mir ziehe, steige ich ständig nach hinten ab
> Das ist bei dem kleinen Rad echt mein Problem, ich überziehe ständig, auch beim Manuals.


Doch das ist schon richtig, aber du kippst dann ja meist nach vorne, was bedeutet, dass dein Schwerpunkt noch nicht genug hinten ist. Wenn du überziehst steige nicht ab, sondern springe anstelle dessen auf dem HR nach hinten, deinem Schwerpunkt hinterher. Das ist m. E. die beste Übung um das Gefühl für den richtigen Körperschwerpunkt über der HRAchse zu bekommen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2020)

Das mit dem nach hinten Springen machen die meisten, die den BWH meistern wollen. Ging mir nicht anders. Du kannst die Bremse schon zumachen, es ist aber so abgehackt, dass du sofort wieder nach vorn kippst.


----------



## Heinzer (12. Februar 2020)

ecols schrieb:


> Hallo Heinzer,
> 
> Kannst du stehen und minimale Korrekturhopser aus den Sprunggelenken nach links und rechts?
> Kannst du "Rocking" als ganz leichtes abwechselndes anheben von Vorder- und Hinterrad?
> ...




Für die minimalen Hopser fehlt mir noch etwas das Gefühl fürs Gleichgewicht auf dem Hinterrad, ich muss meistens etwas größere Korrekturhopser machen, so 15-25cm wenn ich mal etwas seitlich kippe.

Vorderrad und Hinterrad im Wechsel leicht anheben klappt problemlos, sobald ich dann aber hinten nach links und vorne rechts will oder anders rum, sozusagen auf der Stelle drehen, kippe ich weg meistens.


----------



## ecols (12. Februar 2020)

Heinzer schrieb:


> Für die minimalen Hopser fehlt mir noch etwas das Gefühl fürs Gleichgewicht auf dem Hinterrad, ich muss meistens etwas größere Korrekturhopser machen, so 15-25cm wenn ich mal etwas seitlich kippe.



Ich meine auf beiden Rädern. Klappt das?


----------



## mrsmithers81 (12. Februar 2020)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade mal fünf, sechs Versuche gemacht ohne die Bremse sofort hart  zu zumachen und auch ohne Pedalkick, bzw mit ner manual-Bewegung.

Erst dachte ich, geht ja gar nicht........, aber es hat den Charme, dass man sich schon dem höchsten Punkt mit mehr Balancegefühl nähert .
Man kommt "oben" tatsächlich etwas "ruhiger" an und balanciert es direkt mehr aus.

Vielleicht war´s auch ur Zufall, aber da lässt sich am Wochenende vielleicht drauf aufbauen  

P.S. geht ihr auch ohne Pedalkick auf´s Hi-Rad, ode immer mit?!


P.P.S.
@niconj

warum fährst du kein (street)trial mehr?!


----------



## Raymond12 (12. Februar 2020)

Ich mache meistens nen Tritt. Ist bei dem langen Radstand und Vorbau des sattellosen einfacher.


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> habe gerade mal fünf, sechs Versuche gemacht ohne die Bremse sofort hart  zu zumachen und auch ohne Pedalkick, bzw mit ner manual-Bewegung.
> 
> ...


Ich bin in den Harz gezogen. Hier gibt es keine spots. 


Raymond12 schrieb:


> Ich mache meistens nen Tritt. Ist bei dem langen Radstand und Vorbau des sattellosen einfacher.


Ich mach das selbst am 29er Megatower ohne kick. Wenn man es einmal kann ist das einfacher.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (12. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich bin in den Harz gezogen. Hier gibt es keine spots.
> 
> Ich mach das selbst am 29er Megatower ohne kick. Wenn man es einmal kann ist das einfacher.




Waaaaaaaaaaas....im Harz wird es doch den ein oder anderen Spot geben. Schule, Rathaus, Parkplatz,....da bietet sich doch alles an  
Wenn ich das nächste mal zum Torte essen in Wernigerode bin, werde ich ausschau halten  

Werde es hoffentlich am Woende nochmal vertiefen können, ohne zu kicken und ohne hartes Bremse reinknallen.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (13. Februar 2020)

Ich nochmal....

habe heute mal eure Tipps versucht und siehe da, es lief besser. Für euch wahrsl keine große Steigerung, für mich war´s gefühlt eeeewig auf dem Hinterrad   

Vielleicht seht ihr ja auch ne kleine Steigerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (13. Februar 2020)

Wow, das ist wirklich ne supersteigerung.


----------



## mrsmithers81 (13. Februar 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Wow, das ist wirklich ne supersteigerung.



Schwingt da etwas Sarkasmus mit...?! 

Habe natürlich nur die guten Versuche zusammen geschnitten. 
Das war vielleicht gerade mal jeder 3. Versuch, aber mich hat´s echt motiviert.


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Februar 2020)

mrsmithers81 schrieb:


> Schwingt da etwas Sarkasmus mit...?!


Ähm...Nein! Bei mir hat das deutlich länger gedauert, bis ich diesen Punkt gefunden habe. Hau rein,  und mach so weiter!!!


----------



## Heinzer (14. Februar 2020)

Ja, zieh die auf jeden Fall einen Helm auf, bei mir ist die Woche die Hinterradbremse durchgerutscht beim Pedalkick und mich hats so jesusmäßig auf den Hinterkopf gehauen... Ohne Helm hätte das übelst im Krankenhaus geendet.
 Und das obwohl gefühlt nicht viel Geschwindigkeit dahinter ist, man unterschätzt die Kraft aus dem Schwung total.


----------



## Raymond12 (14. Februar 2020)

Hoffentlich ist nichts weiter passiert. Habe das auch schon 2-3mal hinter mir.


----------



## Keraile (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich heiße Steffi und bin 19 Jahre jung.
Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf das Trialbiken gekommen.
Ich suche andere Trailbiker in meiner Nähe um mich auszutauschen und gemeinsam zu trainieren.
Besonders schön fände ich es, wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekäme mal ein richtiges Trialbike leihen zu können. Ich habe ein Tourenbike, da ich sonst eher längere Strecken fahre. Zum Trialbiken ist es jedoch nicht so gut geeignet.
Ich wohne ca 15 km südlich von Bonn und würde mich freuen, wenn jemand Lust hätte zusammen zu üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ensoniq2k (21. Mai 2020)

In Köln gibt's ein paar Leute. Gorez33 auf Youtube hat da einige Videos. Dort findet anscheinend auch immer mal wieder ein Treffen statt


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Mai 2020)

Die Frage wie immer:

willst du trial fahren lernen mit einem trial Rad? (Ohne Sattel auf der Stelle hüpfen und Hindernisse überwinden)

Oder

Willst du trails brettern mit nem Trail tauglichen All Mountain oder ähnlichem (160mm Federweg etc)


----------



## Keraile (21. Mai 2020)

ensoniq2k schrieb:


> In Köln gibt's ein paar Leute. Gorez33 auf Youtube hat da einige Videos. Dort findet anscheinend auch immer mal wieder ein Treffen statt



Danke. Wie finde ich denn heraus wann die dort sind?


Insomnia- schrieb:


> Die Frage wie immer:
> 
> willst du trial fahren lernen mit einem trial Rad? (Ohne Sattel auf der Stelle hüpfen und Hindernisse überwinden)
> 
> ...



Ich würde gerne richtig Trial fahren mit einem Trialbike.


----------



## Raymond12 (21. Mai 2020)

Hey ist das Remagen?  Mein Bruder wohnt da, aber ich komme leider nicht soo häufig dahin.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Mai 2020)

Ich komme aus 50129. 

Martin ist noch in Köln, der Rest ist eher in Duisburg und Dortmund unterwegs.

min Stolberg bei Aachen gibts einen trialverein mit Gelände.

meld dich gerne bei Interesse.


----------



## Keraile (21. Mai 2020)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Hey ist das Remagen?  Mein Bruder wohnt da, aber ich komme leider nicht soo häufig dahin.



Nein, andere Rheinseite. Bad Honnef.




Insomnia- schrieb:


> Ich komme aus 50129.
> 
> Martin ist noch in Köln, der Rest ist eher in Duisburg und Dortmund unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Sehr gerne. Soll ich dir dann per PN schreiben?


----------



## ensoniq2k (21. Mai 2020)

Keraile schrieb:


> Danke. Wie finde ich denn heraus wann die dort sind?



Du könntest Daniel Gorez einfach mal kontaktieren (http://bike-trial-shows.de/). Vielleicht gibt er auch Unterricht


----------



## Insomnia- (22. Mai 2020)

Keraile schrieb:


> Nein, andere Rheinseite. Bad Honnef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst du machen


----------



## trialelmi (24. Mai 2020)

Keraile schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich heiße Steffi und bin 19 Jahre jung.
> Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf das Trialbiken gekommen.
> Ich suche andere Trailbiker in meiner Nähe um mich auszutauschen und gemeinsam zu trainieren.
> ...


Ich bin direkt aus Bonn, fahre aber eher selten, weil die Knochen nicht mehr so mitmachen. Daumenschmerzen... Kannst dich ja mal melden, falls du magst. Habe ein 20" und 26".


----------



## Insomnia- (25. Mai 2020)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Ich bin direkt aus Bonn, fahre aber eher selten, weil die Knochen nicht mehr so mitmachen. Daumenschmerzen... Kannst dich ja mal melden, falls du magst. Habe ein 20" und 26".


Du sollst doch auch mit den Zeigefingern bremsen Elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radfahrer1991 (30. Mai 2020)

Keraile schrieb:


> Nein, andere Rheinseite. Bad Honnef.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In Honnef fahren aber auch nen paar... Mich hat es auch wieder gepackt und besorg mir jetzt wieder nen Rad.


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Du sollst doch auch mit den Zeigefingern bremsen Elmar


Ist vom hochschieben. Kein Plan wie man das ändert bei meinen Minihöhen.


----------



## Peddy2986 (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry wenn ich hier einfach so dazwischen quatsche =).
Ich bin Patrick und komme aus NRW zwischen Köln und Aachen und suche schon seit längerem eine Möglichkeit mal ein Street Trial Bike zu testen um herauszufinden ob es das Geld wert ist. Ich fahre normalerweise ein 27,5" Enduro Bike und kann damit auch schon ein paar kleinere Spielereien wie Bunny hop, kurze Wheelies und Manuals, Endo 180 (eher so 97° xD) und wenn ich einen guten Tag hab vielleicht auch einen Mini Front Wheel up von der Seite am Obstacle. Aber das ist natürlich alles verhältnismäßig anstrengend mit der Geometrie und wenn ich die Federn nicht sperre sowieso. Fraglich für mich ist halt ob es einen so riesigen Unterschied macht wenn ich mir ein Trial Bike hole und ob die Sachen damit deutlich besser von der Hand gehen oder ob ich einfach erstmal bis zu einem gewissen Punkt mit meinem MTB weiter machen sollte. 
Ich erwarte nicht dass die Trial Skills von alleine durch das Fahrrad kommen, aber vielleicht lernt man es etwas besser damit ?
Workshops gibt es scheinbar hier in der Umgebung keine, hab das ganze Internet durchforstet und die einzige Möglichkeit die es in Köln gab hat scheinbar keine Trial Sektion mehr jetzt nach Corona und Läden um ein Fahrrad Probe zu fahren gibt es ja auch nur Richtung Bayern. Einfach ein Inspired Flow 24" zu bestellen für 1000€ und dann nicht sicher zu sein ob das was ist finde ich mehr als ungünstig.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was Sinn macht oder nicht.

Danke im vorraus
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 512788 (26. Juni 2020)

also jedes Trialrad hilft die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, egal ob "street" oder "richtig". Weil die sind alle direkt, was bedeutet Du merkst Fehler und alles andere direkt. Weniger anstrengend oder grundsätzlich leichter wirds allerdings nicht. "direkt" geht ua. viel mehr auf die Handgelenke...

Bau doch ein gebrauchtes auf... Geldrisiko ist geringer und es "wächst" mit deinem fahren.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Juni 2020)

Peddy2986 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sorry wenn ich hier einfach so dazwischen quatsche =).
> Ich bin Patrick und komme aus NRW zwischen Köln und Aachen und suche schon seit längerem eine Möglichkeit mal ein Street Trial Bike zu testen um herauszufinden ob es das Geld wert ist. Ich fahre normalerweise ein 27,5" Enduro Bike und kann damit auch schon ein paar kleinere Spielereien wie Bunny hop, kurze Wheelies und Manuals, Endo 180 (eher so 97° xD) und wenn ich einen guten Tag hab vielleicht auch einen Mini Front Wheel up von der Seite am Obstacle. Aber das ist natürlich alles verhältnismäßig anstrengend mit der Geometrie und wenn ich die Federn nicht sperre sowieso. Fraglich für mich ist halt ob es einen so riesigen Unterschied macht wenn ich mir ein Trial Bike hole und ob die Sachen damit deutlich besser von der Hand gehen oder ob ich einfach erstmal bis zu einem gewissen Punkt mit meinem MTB weiter machen sollte.
> ...


Street trial hab ich nicht und das nächste von dem ich weiß fährt in Köln bei @ZOO!CONTROL ich kann höchstens ein trial Rad in Bergheim zum fahren oder einen Verein inkl gelände in Gressenich/Stolberg  bei Düren anbieten


----------



## Peddy2986 (27. Juni 2020)

Oor0ho6N schrieb:


> also jedes Trialrad hilft die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, egal ob "street" oder "richtig". Weil die sind alle direkt, was bedeutet Du merkst Fehler und alles andere direkt. Weniger anstrengend oder grundsätzlich leichter wirds allerdings nicht. "direkt" geht ua. viel mehr auf die Handgelenke...
> 
> Bau doch ein gebrauchtes auf... Geldrisiko ist geringer und es "wächst" mit deinem fahren.



Ok, dann müsste ich mich mal damit auseinander setzen was brauchbare Teile sind und was man so brauchen kann.



Insomnia- schrieb:


> Street trial hab ich nicht und das nächste von dem ich weiß fährt in Köln bei @ZOO!CONTROL ich kann höchstens ein trial Rad in Bergheim zum fahren oder einen Verein inkl gelände in Gressenich/Stolberg  bei Düren anbieten



Gressenich ist ja hier quasi um die Ecke. Haben die auch Bike Trial ? Dachte die machen nur Moped Trial da.

Danke für die fixen Antworten schon mal


----------



## Raymond12 (24. Januar 2021)

Für alle die auch auf Instagram unterwegs sind, empfehle ich die Tutorialreihe von Larena Hees aka @08LanE . https://instagram.com/biketrial_tutorials?igshid=lmsb8i75lhcl

So ich gehe dann mal raus in den Regen Räderversetzen üben.


----------



## DrmZ (24. Januar 2021)

Ich übe in den letzten beiden Wochen auch schon fleißig Trackstand.
Mit dem starken Fuss vorn gehts schon gut - konnte ich vorher aber auch schon ein wenig.
Mit dem linken Fuss vorn seh ich momentan noch kein Land.

Ich hab aber das Problem, dass mir nach ca. 15min die Fusssohlen wehtun.
Momentan mach ich das mit normalen Sneakern mit eher weicher Sohle. Brauch ich Schuhe mit festerer Sohle oder bin ich einfach nur verkrampft / noch nicht gewöhnt an die Pedale...?


----------



## josh_hennessy (24. Januar 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Ich übe in den letzten beiden Wochen auch schon fleißig Trackstand.
> Mit dem starken Fuss vorn gehts schon gut - konnte ich vorher aber auch schon ein wenig.
> Mit dem linken Fuss vorn seh ich momentan noch kein Land.
> 
> ...


Das Problem kenne ich. Nach ner Stunde mit den 5/10 Freeride tuts immer weh. Habe jetzt die Impact Pro mit der deutlich härteren Sohle - keine Probleme mehr. Aber leider etwas Gefühlseinbußen dafür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (24. Januar 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Ich übe in den letzten beiden Wochen auch schon fleißig Trackstand.
> Mit dem starken Fuss vorn gehts schon gut - konnte ich vorher aber auch schon ein wenig.
> Mit dem linken Fuss vorn seh ich momentan noch kein Land.
> 
> ...


Flat- oder Käfigpedale?


----------



## DrmZ (24. Januar 2021)

Flats "Echo TR Plattform"
Ich bin früher zu meinen BMX Zeiten auch Plattform Pedale gefahren aber kann mich nicht an schmerzende Füsse erinnern.
An schmerzende Schienbeine schon


----------



## Raymond12 (24. Januar 2021)

Bei Flats kann ich dir keine Erfahrung weitergeben. Klingt aber irgendwie komisch bei Käfigpedale hätte ich es eher verstanden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Januar 2021)

Flat, am Street, nur die DMR Vault. Die sind schön breit und man hat eine gute Fläche. Darüber hinaus sind die auch sehr grippy.


----------



## JohnDoe79 (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Griffe habt ihr an euren Bikes?

Die default-Griffe an meinem Czar sind zumindest für meine Hände / Gelenke nichts.
==> irgendwelche Tips für etwas mehr Komfort?


Grüße


----------



## Raymond12 (17. Februar 2021)

Im Wettkampfbereich sind Schlauchstreifen und darüber Lenkerband verbreitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrsmithers81 (18. Februar 2021)

JohnDoe79 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> welche Griffe habt ihr an euren Bikes?
> 
> ...


Hi,

ich habe mir die Ergon GA2 ( diese Griffe ) dran gemacht. Fand die originalen zu dünn und null Dämpfung....gerade am Anafng, wenn man noch etwas härter aufsetzt


----------



## trialelmi (23. Februar 2021)

Ich habe immer etwas dickere Griffe genommen, damit man etwas mehr Dämpfung an den Fingern hat.


----------



## Lindener (9. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, habe mir kürzlich ein altes Monty 20 zoll kamel zugelegt. Fahre aktuell ein bisschen auf der Terrasse herum. Würde gerne mehr machen. Gibt es Trialfahrer in der Nähe Gifhorn?


----------



## JohnDoe79 (7. April 2021)

hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen - nicht Hartplastik - Sattel. Leider ist bei den mir bekannten Shops alles ausverkauft.
Habt ihr Tipps bzgl. guter Sattel und ggfls. auch Shops?

Danke


----------



## LooseScrew (8. September 2021)

Ein "Hallo!" in die Runde. 
Bin auch ganz frisch dabei und möchte mit 40 das Street Trialen beginnen.
Komme vom schnellen Bergabfahren, habe aber auch einen kleinen BMX Background (wenn auch über 20 Jahre her). Möchte das Trialen richtig ausüben, nicht nur für zwischendurch für die Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik für andere Bikes, sondern mich wirklich hauptsächlich damit bewegen.

Habe mir dafür über Kleinanzeigen ein Inspired Arcade Team 2021 "gebraucht" gekauft.
Gut, 8 Std. Fahrt hin und zurück sind nicht wenig, habe ich aber für das gute Stück gerne in Kauf genommen. 
An dem Bike fehlten die Bremsen, Scheiben, Griffe und die Pedale. Dafür habe ich es aber für einen echt guten Preis bekommen, wenn ich bedenke, was für das aktuelle Team Modell aufgerufen wird, wenn es dann mal lieferbar ist.
Bremsen, Scheiben und Pedale hatte ich da, fehlten also nur noch Griffe und ich hätte das Arcade Team zusammen.

Griffe hatte ich zwar auch ein paar hier liegen, aber ich hatte schon meine Wunschgriffe im Kopf. Entweder die, oder keine...man kennt es. 
Also Griffe bestellt. 
Dann habe ich schonmal dran gebaut was ich da hatte und NACHDEM! ich die Bremsen montiert und entlüftet hatte, dachte ich mir, joar so ne MT7 vorne mit 203er Scheibe, das macht bei dem Bike bestimmt ordentlich Karacho.
War beim ersten kleinen Test auch so. 
Vorne möchte ich eher was zarteres, was mit mehr Dosierung und Schokola...ach nee nix Süßes, so ne MT8 wäre aber schon was Feines.
Also habe ich mir eine MT8 bestellt, nur den einzelnen Sattel, den Rest habe ich von meiner MT7 genommen.
Dazu kam dann noch ein BMX Sattel und ne Pivotal Sattelstütze, paar bunte Stahlschräubchen, eine bunte Schraube aus Alu (wegen Gewichtersparnis), bunte Hope Spacer, Magura Race Beläge und HC3 Hebel.
Die Laufräder habe ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet, in den Reifen sorgen FckFlats für Durschlagschutz.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Hier mein Einhorn aus Stahl...ich liebe es! 







Bin es jetzt bisher nur 3x richtig gefahren. 
Geil! Einfach nur geil, geil, geil.
Das Teil ist so ein Spielzeug, unglaublich.
Leider ist es aber viel geiler, als mein lächerlicher Fahrskill zur Zeit...das soll, nein, es MUSS sich ändern.
Eigentlich gibt es keinen Grund zu meckern, ausser dass ich mich bei Bunny Hops noch mehr an den Pop wieder gewöhnen muss. Der war beim Fully ja schon bissl anders. Aber Side Hops, Hinterradversetzen, Stoppies, Schweinehops, 180 Bunny Hop, usw. fühlen sich besser an und gehen einfacher. Alles noch nicht besonders schön, aber durchaus aufbaufähig.
Neu dazu gekommen sind schon Backwheel Hops (nach Endo 6 Stk. / aus dem Stand 2 Stk.) und etwas Rocking.
Beim Trackstand tue ich mich sehr schwer. Ich bleibe zwar an einer Stelle aber nicht ohne grosses rumwackeln am Lenker. Versuche zwar Druck auf die Kette zu geben, das Rad in Gegenrichtung zum vorderen Fuss drehen und mit der Vorderbremse Gegendruck zu erzeugen, aber dieses nach hinten rollen bei weniger Druck und Bremse lösen will mir einfach nicht gelingen. Also Druck aufs Pedal, Bremse lösen, leicht nach hinten rollen, wieder Druck aufs Pedal...ihr wisst was ich meine. 
Mit genügend Gedult und Übung wird sich das schon einspielen.
Am meisten freue ich mich mit meinem ältesten Sohn (er auf Rollen) die Skateparks unsicher zu machen. Nur nen bissl schade, dass Street Trial Räder keine Pegs haben. Man kann nicht alles haben. 

Naja, es gibt viel zutun...letz fetz!

Ach, und wer sich den langen Text durchgelesen hat: Respekt! Freut mich! 
In diesem Bereich boxt auch nicht der Papst im Kettenhemd, wie man früher (oh man, ich werd alt) gerne gesagt hat, also hier mein Beitrag, um ihn zu füllen.

So long...


----------



## ensoniq2k (9. September 2021)

Schickes Teil! Wollte eigentlich auch ein Arcade aber hab ein sehr günstiges Fourplay abgestaubt. Mit der Zeit werden da auch sicher noch einige Kratzer dran kommen.

Woher kommst du denn? Komme aus dem Südwesten.


----------



## LooseScrew (9. September 2021)

Danke! 

Deshalb schon jetzt die Fotos, weil ich weiss, wie es nach paar Mal schon aussehen wird. Habe mich auch gestern nach der Foto Session einmal übel abgelegt. Das Teil wird benutzt, so darf es dann auch ruhig aussehen.

Komme ausm Ruhrpott, Nähe DO-Flughafen.

An ein Fourplay dachte ich auch zuerst...und an ein Czar Neuron 26", Ozonys Crown und Crewkerz Guilty. 
Für das Arcade habe ich mich dann entschieden, weil es etwas mehr in die BMX Richtung geht. Ausserdem habe ich mich in das Bike schon vor 5 Jahren verliebt, als ich Inspired entdeckt hatte.
Stahl war mir auch wichtig und den Look vom Stahlrahmen finde ich sowieso erste Sahne.
Dann wurde der Preis von der Anzeige gesenkt (war schon bissl länger drin), mir wurde für die lange Fahrt noch etwas entgegen gekommen und ich konnte nicht mehr anders, als endlich zuschlagen.

Ich mein, wenn nicht jetzt damit anfangen, wann dann?!


----------



## Raymond12 (9. September 2021)

Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Teil und viel Erfolg beim üben. Trackstand am Besten aufwärts in nem leichten Hang ohne Bremsen üben, da kriegste am besten das Gefühl für den leichten Pedaldruck zum Ausgleichen und musst Dich erstmal nicht auf die Gewichtsverlagerung für die Rückwärtsbewegung kümmern. Das rollt ja dann von alleine zurück. Später reicht Dir im Flat dann sogar ein Kieselstein um automatisch zurückzurollen.


----------



## ensoniq2k (9. September 2021)

Leider ein bisschen weit weg, schade.

Wenn mir das Fourplay nicht so günstig zugelaufen wäre hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Arcade genommen, eben wegen dem Stahl. Hab zumindest mal eins live in Aktion gesehen, aber nie selbst probiert. Wie du sagst ist es für BMX-Style deutlich besser geeignet.

Es ist nie zu spät anzufangen. Bei mir wars mit 30 soweit, vorher hatte ich davon nie gehört. Kenne aber auch Leute (nur online) die mit 50 und 60 angefangen haben. Wir werden zwar nicht mehr so krass gut, wie die jungen Hüpfer aber das ist auch egal.


----------



## LooseScrew (9. September 2021)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem schicken Teil und viel Erfolg beim üben. Trackstand am Besten aufwärts in nem leichten Hang ohne Bremsen üben, da kriegste am besten das Gefühl für den leichten Pedaldruck zum Ausgleichen und musst Dich erstmal nicht auf die Gewichtsverlagerung für die Rückwärtsbewegung kümmern. Das rollt ja dann von alleine zurück. Später reicht Dir im Flat dann sogar ein Kieselstein um automatisch zurückzurollen.



Auch dir danke! Und ja, den habe ich...also den Spass, der Erfolg wird sich noch zeigen, so hoffe ich. 

Dein Tipp ist super. 
Genau dieses Gefühl fehlt mir. Drücke momentan einfach nur irgendwie gegen die Bremse, wahrscheinlich viel zu stark teilweise.
Besten Dank! Werde ich direkt beim nächsten Mal probieren.





ensoniq2k schrieb:


> Leider ein bisschen weit weg, schade.
> 
> Wenn mir das Fourplay nicht so günstig zugelaufen wäre hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Arcade genommen, eben wegen dem Stahl. Hab zumindest mal eins live in Aktion gesehen, aber nie selbst probiert. Wie du sagst ist es für BMX-Style deutlich besser geeignet.
> 
> Es ist nie zu spät anzufangen. Bei mir wars mit 30 soweit, vorher hatte ich davon nie gehört. Kenne aber auch Leute (nur online) die mit 50 und 60 angefangen haben. Wir werden zwar nicht mehr so krass gut, wie die jungen Hüpfer aber das ist auch egal.



Zeig mal Bilder von deinem Baby, wenn du welche zur Hand hast.
Hier fehlt sowieso irgendwie ne Galerie mit geilen Comps und schicken Streets.

Denke ich mir auch, dass es nie zu spät ist.
Mir gehts auch nur um den Spass, bei irgendwelchen Contests werde ich wohl nie mehr in meinem Leben etwas reißen. Das ist okay. War früher schon so. 
Was nur übel ist, dass Sachen länger brauchen um zu verheilen, wesentlich länger als mit 20 noch. Das nervt etwas, lässt sich aber nicht ändern. 
Ich mache einfach das Beste draus und gucke was noch so geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iloveorbitz (9. September 2021)

Hi Leute!
Bin neu in dem Sport und überlege, mir ein Fully anzulegen. Dabei bin ich auf das Giant Trance X 2 gestoßen, was perfekt in meiner Preisvorstellung liegt.
Abgesehen davon, dass es ein super Bike für einen Anfänger ist, was sagt ihr zu dem Bike selbst?
Bin damals viel Zwei Finger Schaltung rechts gefahren, daher gefällt mir die Schaltung sehr.
Würde mich freuen, von euch zu hören!
Danke und bis bald!

*männlich, 23 Jahre, 90kg, 178cm (ich denke mal eins in M size ^^)


----------



## Ropo123 (9. September 2021)

iloveorbitz schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Bin neu in dem Sport und überlege, mir ein Fully anzulegen. Dabei bin ich auf das Giant Trance X 2 gestoßen, was perfekt in meiner Preisvorstellung liegt.
> Abgesehen davon, dass es ein super Bike für einen Anfänger ist, was sagt ihr zu dem Bike selbst?
> Bin damals viel Zwei Finger Schaltung rechts gefahren, daher gefällt mir die Schaltung sehr.
> ...


Dies ist nicht der richtige Thread für so eine Anfrage. Unter dem Tech Talk gibt es eine MTB Kaufberatungs-Sektion.


----------



## kurbeltom (9. September 2021)

Mein kleiner hat auch wg der Corona homeschooling Zeit sein Inspired bekommen..ergänzt ideal sein Radball Training und auch für das MTB


----------



## iloveorbitz (9. September 2021)

Ropo123 schrieb:


> Dies ist nicht der richtige Thread für so eine Anfrage. Unter dem Tech Talk gibt es eine MTB Kaufberatungs-Sektion.


Entschuldige, nicht drauf geachtet. Werde es dort posten. Danke!


----------



## HeikoP (10. September 2021)

LooseScrew schrieb:


> Komme ausm Ruhrpott, Nähe DO-Flughafen.
> 
> Ich mein, wenn nicht jetzt damit anfangen, wann dann?!



...richtige Einstellung. Ich habe auch durch Corona letztes Jahr damit angefangen. Mit 41 Lenzen ;--)

Ich selbst wohne auch in Do-Nord. Im Ruhrpott verteilt, gibt es übrigens doch eine ganze Menge Trial-Fahrer. 
Wenn du Interesse hast, auch mal mit ähnlich verrückten zu Fahren, kannst du mir mit per PN deine Nummer schicken. Dann kann ich dich zu unserer whattsapp-Gruppe weiterleiten.

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## LooseScrew (10. September 2021)

HeikoP schrieb:


> ...richtige Einstellung. Ich habe auch durch Corona letztes Jahr damit angefangen. Mit 41 Lenzen ;--)
> 
> Ich selbst wohne auch in Do-Nord. Im Ruhrpott verteilt, gibt es übrigens doch eine ganze Menge Trial-Fahrer.
> Wenn du Interesse hast, auch mal mit ähnlich verrückten zu Fahren, kannst du mir mit per PN deine Nummer schicken. Dann kann ich dich zu unserer whattsapp-Gruppe weiterleiten.
> ...



Das passt ja! 
Sehr gerne. PN folgt.


----------

